# Los Underground Kings M.C.C Dallas



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi

Pictures of our finished builds all in one place...


----------



## 65rivi

"Lethal Weapon" Replica created by Pina, paint job by Frost Customs.


----------



## 65rivi

"For the love of Money" created by Pina, paint by Frost Customs.


----------



## 65rivi

"Wild Child" Replica Created by Pina, Paint by Frost Customs. Won First Place at Torres Empire Dallas Show in the model showcase.


----------



## 65rivi

Models created and painted by The Interior King.


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 6 2010, 07:09 PM~18501476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice models homie keep up the good work....


----------



## Guest

Nice builds. Have to check them out next time I get back to Dallas.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

sick builds keep up the good work  :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thread looks tight homie! :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

great builds up in here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 7 2010, 02:32 AM~18504427
> *great builds up in here  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we apreciate all the props homies means alot!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 6 2010, 06:09 PM~18501476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the club looks good guys and the builds are sick as fuck  
keep doing wat u doing fellas and keep up the great work


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 10 2010, 10:10 AM~18533825
> *the club looks good guys and the builds are sick as fuck
> keep doing wat u doing fellas and keep up the great work
> *


we apreciate the props homie means lot!


----------



## 65rivi

Bad News on Gold Rush.... I got a little in over my head with the door jambs, had them all bondo'd and sanded then when I went to place in the interior.... cut'em wrong! dam it! so got redo the jambs, I'll get those and the hinges finished up tonight.... man I think I'm gonna get Gold Rush done before the Monte!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 10 2010, 11:31 AM~18534300
> *Bad News on Gold Rush.... I got a little in over my head with the door jambs, had them all bondo'd  and sanded then when I went to place in the interior.... cut'em wrong! dam it! so got redo the jambs, I'll get those and the hinges finished up tonight.... man I think I'm gonna get Gold Rush done before the Monte!
> *


lol im sure ull get it homie! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 10 2010, 09:57 AM~18534093
> *we apreciate the props homie means lot!
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Kool builds as always bro !!!!!!!!!


I'ma be watchin this thread fo sho !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 10 2010, 01:31 PM~18534300
> *Bad News on Gold Rush.... I got a little in over my head with the door jambs, had them all bondo'd  and sanded then when I went to place in the interior.... cut'em wrong! dam it! so got redo the jambs, I'll get those and the hinges finished up tonight.... man I think I'm gonna get Gold Rush done before the Monte!
> *


take ur time bro'...i know u'll get it to work out perfectly.


----------



## 65rivi

Created and built by DFWR83 from our Mississippi Chapter: House of Blues


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 10 2010, 11:31 AM~18534300
> *Bad News on Gold Rush.... I got a little in over my head with the door jambs, had them all bondo'd  and sanded then when I went to place in the interior.... cut'em wrong! dam it! so got redo the jambs, I'll get those and the hinges finished up tonight.... man I think I'm gonna get Gold Rush done before the Monte!
> *


wheres the GP pics homie!! i wanna get going on mine.......i think i may use the monte kit instead of the GN regal?!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 12 2010, 08:23 PM~18550157
> *wheres the GP pics homie!! i wanna get going on mine.......i think i may use the monte kit instead of the GN regal?!
> *


I'll post some pics of the progress tomorrow. I had a rough week at work last week, so it kinda slowed me down, but I'll get back at it this week.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 12 2010, 07:32 PM~18550262
> *I'll post some pics of the progress tomorrow. I had a rough week at work last week, so it kinda slowed me down, but I'll get back at it this week.
> *


 :uh: i know all about that all WAY too well!! :uh:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 12 2010, 09:08 PM~18550029
> *Created and built by DFWR83 from our Mississippi Chapter: House of Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got dem pics lookin good bro'...i knew u could get dem to look far better den wat i came up wit. thanx bro'... :thumbsup:

i'll try an make my next set of pics look even better...for my next finished build.


----------



## Guest

Already! Glad to see 1 of your rides on here to represent with the familia.Great job with the pics Raul.

Don't worry LAYITLOW members we have a whole lot more to come.We just getting started.But, thank all you guys for showing us some love.We appreciate it with the same respect back at you guys.

Peace,Tingos54


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 12 2010, 09:08 PM~18550029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !!!!!!


----------



## machio

Biulds looking clean homies....


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 13 2010, 08:54 AM~18553479
> *Nice !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx bro'...65rivi got dem pics lookin good for me. jus so i can have something to show... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 13 2010, 08:50 AM~18553460
> *Great job with the pics Raul.
> 
> Don't worry LAYITLOW members we have a whole lot more to come.We just getting started.But, thank all you guys for showing us some love.We appreciate it with the same respect back at you guys.
> 
> Peace,Tingos54
> *


X2


----------



## machio

X 2 ,house of blues repin, 66 pics comin soon...


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT

GREAT WORK FELLOW TEXANS!

I AM FROM SAN ANTONIO AND HAVE MET MANY PEOPLE ON HERE FROM TEXAS WHICH IS NICE. NO ONE FROM S.A. YET BUT HOUSTON AND DALLAS NOW.
:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 13 2010, 05:50 AM~18553460
> *Already! Glad to see 1 of your rides on here to represent with the familia.Great job with the pics Raul.
> 
> Don't worry LAYITLOW members we have a whole lot more to come.We just getting started.But, thank all you guys for showing us some love.We appreciate it with the same respect back at you guys.
> 
> Peace,Tingos54
> *


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 14 2010, 02:26 PM~18566050
> *GREAT WORK FELLOW TEXANS!
> 
> I AM FROM SAN ANTONIO AND HAVE MET MANY PEOPLE ON HERE FROM TEXAS WHICH IS NICE. NO ONE FROM S.A. YET BUT HOUSTON AND DALLAS NOW.
> :biggrin:
> *


 ???? There three from El Chuco


----------



## 65rivi

CONGRATS TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER OFDatTX! WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA!


----------



## machio

Welcome to the club homie..


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 12 2010, 07:08 PM~18550029
> *Created and built by DFWR83 from our Mississippi Chapter: House of Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great job! Love the working suspension!


----------



## gseeds

just took so time and checked out the cars, very nice work, i like em all, your club got some real good builders,, looking forward to seeing whats next, good luck with the club guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by jevries+Sep 16 2010, 12:38 AM~18580593-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! Love the working suspension!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx J...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gseeds_@Sep 16 2010, 01:04 AM~18580751
> *just took so time and checked out the cars, very nice work, i like em all, your club got some real good builders,, looking forward to seeing whats next, good luck with the club guys !!! :biggrin:
> *


thanx for da props Gary...we appreciate it bro'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 16 2010, 01:04 AM~18580751
> *just took so time and checked out the cars, very nice work, i like em all, your club got some real good builders,, looking forward to seeing whats next, good luck with the club guys !!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 !


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 15 2010, 09:23 PM~18579942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER DIG_DERANGE .WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA!
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 12 2010, 09:23 PM~18550157
> *wheres the GP pics homie!! i wanna get going on mine.......i think i may use the monte kit instead of the GN regal?!
> *


i got the southern stocker gp an the front fits like shit with both the gn an the monte.. what gp is a good one to buy that fits good??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 10:11 AM~18582196
> *i got the  southern stocker gp an the front fits like shit with both the gn an the monte.. what gp is a good one to buy that fits good??
> *


The Southern Stocker is 1/25 scale, you need a 1/24 scale NASCAR GP.
They are usually pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 09:11 AM~18582196
> *i got the  southern stocker gp an the front fits like shit with both the gn an the monte.. what gp is a good one to buy that fits good??
> *


Well the problem is that none fit well, you'll have to do some minor body work, I used the Nascar "Richard Petty"GP kit. I only used the front clip, and the hood... the clip will need some bondo work to fit on the Monte body, the hood will have to be extended about 1/8 of an inch, and the trunk will have to have the GP body lines molded into it, but after all that it should look really close to a GP body, also I smoothed out the Monte body lines, and rounded off the lower part of the Monte body so it wouldn't look too square. I'll post more pics of the progress the only problem is that the car is white so it's kind of hard to see the details. but I'll figure something out.


----------



## 65rivi

We'd like to welcome our newest member Dig_Derange from Denton, TX... Welcome to the Familia!


----------



## Guest

CONGRATS NEW MEMBER.HOPE YOU HAVE FUN MODELING LIKE WE DO?

MACHIO 66 IS ALMOST READY MAN.TOO CLOSE!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 15 2010, 11:23 PM~18579942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER OFDatTX! WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA!
> *


Thanks to all of the homies for letting me join


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 09:31 AM~18582361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd like to welcome our newest member Dig_Derange from Denton, TX... Welcome to the Familia!
> *


'preciate the love.. looking forward to meeting the crew real soon.

peace


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 16 2010, 10:14 AM~18582605
> *Thanks to all of the homies for letting me join
> *


OfDatTX... do you want it to say east texas on your logo?


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 11:18 AM~18582632
> *OfDatTX... do you want it to say east texas on your logo?
> *


Yeah bro


----------



## Hydrohype

much props you guys....I wish you guys a strong showing and all the time,
and a long future..


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 16 2010, 10:24 AM~18582670
> *much props you guys....I wish you guys a strong showing and all the time,
> and a long future..
> *


Thank you very much Hydro! Even though we're new to this Model Car Club game, I think we pretty much know what we want to achieve. This isn't "build your own car and bring it to the table", we all chip in to get a car built, that's our philosophy. We ALL bring something to the table. To make sure it represents the club name.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Welcome to La Familia!
Sorry I haven't taken the time to welcome our new members, just moved in to my new pad, and the damn internet doesn't get a good signal, gonna have to switch to another provider.... I'll have it straighten up next week, but until then... welcome!


----------



## 65rivi

The plaque is ready to go to get cut!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 16 2010, 11:18 AM~18582631
> *'preciate the love.. looking forward to meeting the crew real soon.
> 
> peace
> *


welcome to da club bro'...im D frm da MS chapter.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 09:26 PM~18586807
> *The plaque is ready to go to get cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam thats tight bro
Wat progam u used bro to make it


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 16 2010, 09:42 PM~18587427
> *Dam thats bro
> Wat progam u used bro to make it
> *



The plaque guy said he needed it in Illustrator ai. format, so I designed this one in Adobe Illustrator CS3


----------



## machio

Ye homie,u got down with the plaque Raul.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 09:26 PM~18586807
> *The plaque is ready to go to get cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 10:23 AM~18582286
> *Well the problem is that none fit well, you'll have to do some minor body work, I used the Nascar "Richard Petty"GP kit. I only used the front clip, and the hood... the clip will need some bondo work to fit on the Monte body, the hood will have to be extended about 1/8 of an inch, and the trunk will have to have the GP body lines molded into it, but after all that it should look really close to a GP body, also I smoothed out the Monte body lines, and rounded off the lower part of the Monte body so it wouldn't look too square. I'll post more pics of the progress the only problem is that the car is white so it's kind of hard to see the details. but I'll figure something out.
> *


nice!! illl be watchin.. so i get get some ideas to do mine also..some of them things you said i allready thuoght of ive been lloking at 1:1's online for detail purposes. like the trunk lines an shavin the monte body lines down like you said..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 06:26 PM~18586807
> *The plaque is ready to go to get cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE PLACA IS SICK RIVI :wow:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 17 2010, 02:07 PM~18592057
> *THE PLACA IS SICK RIVI :wow:
> 
> 
> *


Thanks it's exactly like the logo, but pretty close. I sent the original to the plaque guy and he said it had to much detail, that it need to be more bold and not alot of little details like our logo has, so I chose a font that was a little bold with less detail and designed it a little different, but it came out really cool.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 08:26 PM~18586807
> *The plaque is ready to go to get cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a very nice plaque.I cut one simalar to that for some guys in florida last yr.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 17 2010, 02:17 PM~18592121
> *Thats a very nice plaque.I cut one simalar to that for some guys in florida last yr.
> *


Really! Cool, do you have any pics of it?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 17 2010, 02:20 PM~18592134
> *Really! Cool, do you have any pics of it?
> *


i have to look.its somewhere around here.I have cut so many plaques that i dont take pics anymore.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 17 2010, 12:11 PM~18592084
> *Thanks it's exactly like the logo, but pretty close. I sent the original to the plaque guy and he said it had to much detail, that it need to be more bold and not alot of little details like our logo has, so I chose a font that was a little bold with less detail and designed it a little different, but it came out really cool.
> *


KOOL DO U HAVE ANY PICS OF HOW IT LOOKS NOW


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 17 2010, 02:33 PM~18592247
> *KOOL DO U HAVE ANY PICS OF HOW IT LOOKS NOW
> *


I meant this is the new one... the original logo is on page one of this thread the yellow and red one, , which is what I sent him first, this black one is the one we ended up sending him, and the sent this to the etching company as well who will be making them for the model cars.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 17 2010, 12:49 PM~18592355
> *I meant this is the new one... the original logo is on page one of this thread the yellow and red one, , which is what I sent him first, this black one is the one we ended up sending him, and the sent this to the etching company as well who will be making them for the model cars.
> *


  cant wait to see the model plaques bro :cheesy:


----------



## 65rivi

She's ready for the guts...


----------



## DEUCES76

sick whip bro


----------



## dig_derange

that gp is looking great.

those plaques are gonna be dope!!


----------



## 65rivi

another LUGK ride I've been meaning to post...
Sorry it took me so long Pina...


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 20 2010, 09:23 PM~18616568
> *that gp is looking great.
> 
> those plaques are gonna be dope!!
> *


Thanks.. It's taken me awhile to get it going... I'm very picky about the little details when it comes to body work... also finished the molded swivel buckets seats... I say two three more days and I'm sending it off to get painted and upholstery... I made the foam diamond tuck with real buttons for the interior (hand painted all the buttons) now my bro' tingo is gonna help me get it looking tight!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that GP looks really good... Nice work.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 20 2010, 10:14 PM~18616456
> *She's ready for the guts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: excelant work....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 20 2010, 07:14 PM~18616456
> *She's ready for the guts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn rivi the gp is gonna look sick bro  and the monte is badass also 

u guys are killin it down over there  keep up the great work fellas


----------



## 65rivi

Thanks everyone, but I know it's still a diamond in the rough...
I also went as far as purchasing small Palm trees for the show display... on the original car when it made its debut at the Dallas Super Show, they had it set up on jack stands and mirrors, surrounded by 4 palm trees on each corner, so I;m gonna try to recreate the show set up as well... and I'm also going to set up a shoot at the same location where the original LRM spread was shot which is 5 min from the house I grew up in in Old East Dallas, so it's gonna cool.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18616581
> *another LUGK ride I've been meaning to post...
> Sorry it took me so long Pina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dang I'm redoing the guts on the monte today too.You beat me to it Raul.lol. 

GOLD RUSH is gonna be worshiped & adored by me. Besides BETO SALAZAR the owner of EL WINO who is the man who had the first car from TEXAS featured in LRM 1980 also from DALLAS(pics taken at mountain creek).GOLD RUSH to me is the first car to put D-TOWN on the map.First car at a show with 24k jacks stands.


----------



## 65rivi

Yes sir, I hope I don't let anyone down.. I want this ride to be perfect....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18616581
> *another LUGK ride I've been meaning to post...
> Sorry it took me so long Pina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ok ls blue monte interior is done,pics comming soon.


----------



## 65rivi

better put this on your list next tingo...


----------



## 65rivi

also made a proto-type rag-top for it to see what it would look like, keep in mind it's just the pro-type to get an idea.....


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Sep 26 2010, 08:02 PM~18667092-->
> 
> 
> 
> better put this on your list next tingo...
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@Sep 26 2010, 08:14 PM~18667182
> *also made a proto-type rag-top for it to see what it would look like, keep in mind it's just the pro-type to get an idea.....
> 
> 
> *


dat is some crazy work Raul...u got it lookin really good bro'. cant wait to c how it all turns out...i know its gonna b bad ass. keep up da good work...laterz :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 26 2010, 05:02 PM~18667092
> *better put this on your list next tingo...
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

clean bro! have any bigger pics


----------



## dig_derange

coming soon...

SHO NUFF










the official Sho Nuff Academy Van.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18616581
> *another LUGK ride I've been meaning to post...
> Sorry it took me so long Pina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i like


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 5 2010, 09:11 PM~18746119
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



Cutie Pie is yours? bro I'd love to get some pictures of it...let me know if you'd be interested in a photoshoot let me know!


----------



## 65rivi

ATTENTION ALL L.U.G.K bro's! I've got the urge to take some pics... let em know when yall have some rides ready!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18746301
> *ATTENTION ALL L.U.G.K bro's! I've got the urge to take some pics... let em know when yall have some rides ready!
> *


the only thing I can think of is the blue ls' new interior @ Johnny's crib.I been slacking this week man.No good.Jumping back on it today when I get home.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 5 2010, 08:24 PM~18746280
> *Cutie Pie is yours? bro I'd love to get some pictures of it...let me know if you'd be interested in a photoshoot let me know!
> *


----------



## Guest

we gonna hit a model show this Sat.Hobby Town.We will show strong in the low low class for sure.

hopefully meet new people that think lowrider model cars are dead or a thing of the past.Boy are they in for a surprize.Other than that it's gonna be our first show as a m.c.c.

So hell yeah,it's on.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 14 2010, 07:44 AM~18807778
> *we gonna hit a model show this Sat.Hobby Town.We will show strong in the low low class for sure.
> 
> hopefully meet new people that think lowrider model cars are dead or a thing of the past.Boy are they in for a surprize.Other than that it's gonna be our first show as a m.c.c.
> 
> So hell yeah,it's on.
> *


Good luck fellas ! Show them foo's Lowrider's are never dyin' out ! :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 14 2010, 05:53 AM~18807814
> *Good luck fellas ! Show them foo's Lowrider's are never dyin' out !  :angry:
> 
> *


YOU GOT IT.WE WILL REP FOR LAYITLOW


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 15 2010, 10:44 AM~18818598
> *YOU GOT IT.WE WILL REP FOR LAYITLOW
> *


  ...........don't forget the flics bro !........... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 15 2010, 08:47 AM~18818617
> * ...........don't forget the flics bro !........... :biggrin:
> *


RAUL SAID HE IS GONNA MAKE THE SHOW.SO PICS WILL BE ON HERE HOMIE


----------



## Guest

ALRIGHT YALL CAN CLOWN ON ME.THE 63 & PURPLE CADDY WILL NOT MAKE THE HOBBY TOWN SHOW.I RAN OUT OF GLUE AT 3:00 A.M.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 16 2010, 08:38 AM~18825876
> *ALRIGHT YALL CAN CLOWN ON ME.THE 63 & PURPLE CADDY WILL NOT MAKE THE HOBBY TOWN SHOW.I RAN OUT OF GLUE AT 3:00 A.M.
> *


its cool bro'...next time. dey'll b a next time... :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Congrats tingo, well done homie,


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 16 2010, 04:50 PM~18828801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats tingo, well done homie,
> *


congrats on the win Machio.Thanks for taking my model to the show.


----------



## machio

You got a gift card wey,how bout we split it.lol.just kidin..


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 16 2010, 04:50 PM~18828801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats tingo, well done homie,
> *


congrats on the winning homies


----------



## machio

Thanks homie,s


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 16 2010, 06:50 PM~18828801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats tingo, well done homie,
> *


congrats bros. u some bad motha's...L.U.G.K. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

congrats on the wins guys. Keep up the bad ass work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 16 2010, 06:50 PM~18828801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats tingo, well done homie,
> *


sick builds the interiors are sick too....congrats on the wins fellas.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 16 2010, 03:50 PM~18828801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats tingo, well done homie,
> *


CONGRATS TINGO & MACHIO ON UR WINS HOMIES   A WELL DESERVED WIN FELLAS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats on the win fellas ! Those rides are top notchers !


----------



## Guest

thanks for the love guys,we trying.


----------



## 65rivi

Sorry it took me so long, had a busy Sunday...
Here is the lineup from yesterday's show, we had a good showing. Congrats to Tingo on his Gold '57 Chevy, 1st Place best in Class, and to Machio for 2nd Place with his awesome Root Beer Brown '66 Chevy! Johnny' Wild Child was looking sick, and the Blue Monte was sporting a new interior courtesy of Tingo! Great job fellas!!!!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 17 2010, 08:22 PM~18835855
> *Sorry it took me so long, had a busy Sunday...
> Here is the lineup from yesterday's show, we had a good showing. Congrats to Tingo on his Gold '57 Chevy, 1st Place best in Class, and to Machio for 2nd Place with his awesome Root Beer Brown '66 Chevy! Johnny' Wild Child was looking sick, and the Blue Monte was sporting a new interior courtesy of Tingo! Great job fellas!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass!!! :wow: very nice bros. u all did a nice job wit dem kits... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Low Low's are lookin' sick fellas !


----------



## machio

Thanks homies,lil is da biz.motivation to build..


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 26 2010, 07:14 PM~18667182
> *also made a proto-type rag-top for it to see what it would look like, keep in mind it's just the pro-type to get an idea.....
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 thats whats up


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 26 2010, 06:14 PM~18667182
> *also made a proto-type rag-top for it to see what it would look like, keep in mind it's just the pro-type to get an idea.....
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 looks good to me :cheesy:


----------



## 65rivi

Thanks I'm looking at wrapping this car up within the next week or so.... get stuff over to my boy Tingo for the interior and Machio for paint.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 19 2010, 11:03 AM~18851177
> *Thanks I'm looking at wrapping this car up within the next week or so.... get stuff over to my boy Tingo for the interior and Machio for paint.
> *


man that car is gonna be is gonna be the one.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 16 2010, 04:50 PM~18828801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats tingo, well done homie,
> *


much props on the wins guys the m.c.c thread is looking nice keep up the good work!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 17 2010, 06:22 PM~18835855
> *Sorry it took me so long, had a busy Sunday...
> Here is the lineup from yesterday's show, we had a good showing. Congrats to Tingo on his Gold '57 Chevy, 1st Place best in Class, and to Machio for 2nd Place with his awesome Root Beer Brown '66 Chevy! Johnny' Wild Child was looking sick, and the Blue Monte was sporting a new interior courtesy of Tingo! Great job fellas!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn my baby was looking nice! lol thx for taking it for me machio


----------



## Guest

JOHNNY IS BACK ON THE BLOCK,SOON WE GONNA NEED ANOTHER PHOTO SHOOT WITH 65RIVI.GET READY YALL,WE ON A MISSION.

LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS


----------



## 65rivi

Yes sir! We need to get together and snap all the new projects.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 24 2010, 10:34 AM~18893134
> *JOHNNY IS BACK ON THE BLOCK,SOON WE GONNA NEED ANOTHER PHOTO SHOOT WITH 65RIVI.GET READY YALL,WE ON A MISSION.
> 
> LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS
> *


dat's wats up! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 24 2010, 08:37 AM~18893150
> *Yes sir! We need to get together and snap all the new projects.
> *


yup!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 24 2010, 07:37 AM~18893150
> *Yes sir! We need to get together and snap all the new projects.
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 24 2010, 10:34 AM~18893134
> *JOHNNY IS BACK ON THE BLOCK,SOON WE GONNA NEED ANOTHER PHOTO SHOOT WITH 65RIVI.GET READY YALL,WE ON A MISSION.
> 
> LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS
> *


sup dog got sum i need to get done up


----------



## dig_derange

Plates & LRM's are ready for everybody. Screens coming up next.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 12:29 PM~18922400
> *Plates & LRM's are ready for everybody.  Screens coming up next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!! your went crazy on these...look great!


----------



## machio

Ye ,them plates look clean ,I have some 4 da 64, good lookin out ya digg...


----------



## dig_derange

yeah, got some wit cha'lls names on em. I'll get em to you this weekend. Gotta pick up the Swell Air & drop off the Sho Nuff decals & interior for Tingos.


----------



## OFDatTX

> Plates & LRM's are ready for everybody. Screens coming up next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u post a bigger pic this decals bro


----------



## dig_derange

TX here's your tags bro.. plus the LUGK's still.










& closeups of the LRM's...


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 01:29 PM~18922400
> *Plates & LRM's are ready for everybody.  Screens coming up next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat's off da hook bro'...awesome work. :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 11:29 AM~18922400
> *Plates & LRM's are ready for everybody.  Screens coming up next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie that shit looks sweet nice job! dont worry D we gone shoot some you way 2!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 10:29 AM~18922400
> *Plates & LRM's are ready for everybody.  Screens coming up next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Derange, do you have a Lifestyle license plates?


----------



## dig_derange

I can make 'em. Like just the Blue Cali plates that say LIFESTYLE?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 02:50 PM~18924324
> *I can make 'em.  Like just the Blue Cali plates that say LIFESTYLE?
> *


The black ones


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 27 2010, 04:53 PM~18924345
> *The black ones
> *


ooh yeah! that's a tricky one. but I think I can handle that. gimme a cpl days.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 03:00 PM~18924389
> *ooh yeah! that's a tricky one. but I think I can handle that.  gimme a cpl days.
> *


Cool bro, just let me know how much


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 27 2010, 05:18 PM~18924076
> *damn homie that shit looks sweet nice job! dont worry D we gone shoot some you way 2!
> *


sounds good bro'...cant wait to c it n person.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 03:21 PM~18923190
> *TX here's your tags bro.. plus the LUGK's still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & closeups of the LRM's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro 
they are stunning!


----------



## Guest

Yo 65rivi.We gonna need a lil photo shoot soon to post up the models with your experties.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 01:21 PM~18923190
> *TX here's your tags bro.. plus the LUGK's still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & closeups of the LRM's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 65rivi

Fellas there is a car show on the 28th of November in Garland, they will also have a model car contest with 1st,2nd,3rd place... vamos?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 12 2010, 09:18 AM~19050356
> *Fellas there is a car show on the 28th of November in Garland,  they will also have a model car contest with 1st,2nd,3rd place... vamos?
> *


hell yeah!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 12 2010, 08:26 AM~19050406
> *hell yeah!
> *


hell yea homie im down!!! :wow:


----------



## Guest

hell yeah we will be in full force for this one. :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 65rivi

Car show information: Click on link..


http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc...3_7962205_n.jpg


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 12 2010, 08:51 AM~19050595
> *Car show information: Click on link..
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc...3_7962205_n.jpg
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 12 2010, 10:16 AM~19050783
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Damn sucks cause I've got NOTHING ready but my boys do!!!! And we'll represent!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 12 2010, 09:34 AM~19050957
> *Damn sucks cause I've got NOTHING ready but my boys do!!!! And we'll represent!
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 12 2010, 11:34 AM~19050957
> *Damn sucks cause I've got NOTHING ready but my boys do!!!! And we'll represent!
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 12 2010, 04:01 PM~19053368
> *X2 :uh:
> *


lol: x3!! well, I'm hoping to finish that 62 soon. just waiting on another back glass. last one I ordered broke in the mail on me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

You guys got me jealous , I wish there was a contest here right NOW! 


good luck homies !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 12 2010, 04:42 PM~19054080
> *You guys got me jealous , I wish there was a contest here right NOW!
> good luck homies !
> *


don't worry Trend,you killing it on LAYITLOW.Love your line up. :run:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 13 2010, 09:50 AM~19058013
> *don't worry Trend,you killing it on LAYITLOW.Love your line up. :run:
> *


Thanx bro ! One day I'ma have to get to the BIG state of Texas and check out some of the shows. 

One of my partners lives in Dallas.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 6 2010, 07:12 PM~18501524
> *"Lethal Weapon" Replica created by Pina, paint job by Frost Customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey yall.this car got recleared With new interior.This car will be showing NOVEMBER 28.And my homie Pina is gonna let me foil it too.Nombre it's on! :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 65rivi

That car is gonna look KRAZY!


----------



## dig_derange

that is gonna be hot.


----------



## laredo85

What up fellas


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 20 2010, 10:38 PM~19121847
> *What up fellas
> *


wuz up with it bro halla at me when you ready the homies waiting to check out yor skills bro let us know when you ready!!


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 21 2010, 12:10 AM~19122064
> *wuz up with it bro halla at me when you ready the homies waiting to check out yor skills bro let us know when you ready!!
> *


Gonna get wit u all on the 28th :biggrin:


----------



## low4life74

:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

LUGK representation: 

the 62 Swell Air is complete




























few more in my thread


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 22 2010, 04:31 PM~19135147
> *LUGK representation:
> 
> the 62 Swell Air is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few more in my thread
> *


that 62 looks tight homie love the pics nice job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 22 2010, 06:31 PM~19135147
> *LUGK representation:
> 
> the 62 Swell Air is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few more in my thread
> *


very nice clean work dig bro'...i seen da other pics n ur thread. awesome work... :wow:


----------



## 65rivi

Yo DIG!!!! Looks awesome you going to the show on Sunday?


----------



## Guest

YUP SHOW TIME SUNDAY.THE HOMIES GEETIN TOGETHER FOR THE SHOW,ALREADY.


----------



## dig_derange

yup.. the Dig will be at the show!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 22 2010, 10:33 PM~19138192
> *yup.. the Dig will be at the show!!
> *


Cool! we'll be ready!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 22 2010, 03:31 PM~19135147
> *LUGK representation:
> 
> the 62 Swell Air is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few more in my thread
> *


THIS IS NICE DIG


----------



## dig_derange

thanks homie! just the 1st serious build since high school.. got lotsa shit in the works.. w/ all thanks to you cats on here & even more directly.. the crew!


----------



## machio

Lookin good Dig...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 22 2010, 04:31 PM~19135147
> *LUGK representation:
> 
> the 62 Swell Air is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few more in my thread
> *


cant wait to see this ride in person again.american muscle


----------



## 65rivi

I'm bringing my photo booth to the show so that I can take pics of all the models while we are there.. so make sure they are looking good fellas.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 23 2010, 12:30 PM~19142845
> *I'm bringing my photo booth to the show so that I can take pics of all the models while we are there.. so make sure they are looking good fellas.
> *


awesome


----------



## DREAM ON

NICE WORK AND GOOD PIC'S 65rivi!!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 06:18 PM~19145741
> *NICE WORK AND GOOD PIC'S 65rivi!!!
> *


Thanks means alot Dream!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Thanksgiving to Los Underground Kings M.C.C. from ..................


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 05:20 PM~19155253
> *Happy Thanksgiving to Los Underground Kings M.C.C. from ..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy Thanks Giving Trend and the rest of the Homies,sick ass logo...


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 07:20 PM~19155253
> *Happy Thanksgiving to Los Underground Kings M.C.C. from ..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx Trend bro'...happy thanksgivin to u too bro'.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just wanna shoot a few words to all the homies on lay it low and my "Los Underground Kings MCC" brothers an wish everybody a HAPPY THANKSGIVING an to all the other MCC fams!


----------



## Trikejustclownin

YOU HOMIES HAVE ALOT OF NICE SHIT KEEP IT UP DOGGS NICE MCC :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX




----------



## 65rivi

Thank you everyone! Wishing you all the very best.... and let's hope them Cowboys win!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 25 2010, 12:38 PM~19161613
> *Just wanna shoot a few words to all the homies on lay it low and my "Los Underground Kings MCC" brothers an wish everybody a HAPPY THANKSGIVING an to all the other MCC fams!
> *


X2


----------



## machio

Chillin at the car show right now....


----------



## machio




----------



## Trendsetta 68

rides are lookin' good homies !


----------



## dfwr83

:wow: holdin it down ey Machio...L.U.G.K. :wow:


----------



## laredo85

:wow: :wow: how it go at show fellas?


----------



## Guest

dang I forgot how good my red 64 looks.


----------



## hocknberry

:0 nice little line up right there!


----------



## dig_derange

it was a LUGK sweep!


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 28 2010, 07:38 PM~19184811
> *it was a LUGK sweep!
> *


I've should of know better. Congrats 2 all


----------



## machio

Thanks homies,so far I'm counting 9 kits that going to be ready by the new year,the new line up is looking good....next show should be a diferent look for the L.U.G.K..caint wait to have SHO NUFF on the table,that kit looks sick,,ya DIG...


----------



## 65rivi

Uploading pics from the show as we speak.... should have them ready in a few!


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 29 2010, 12:16 PM~19190779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn sweet flikas raul u guys r doin sum sick work over thur :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

The Digg and his beautiful girls


----------



## 65rivi

The Digg went "Back to the Future" but looks more like he went "Back to the Hood" Cause this one came back with 20's!




























The Swell Air


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2010, 02:23 PM~19190846
> *damn sweet flikas raul u guys r doin sum sick work over thur  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Dogg!


----------



## dig_derange

:0 wow those are some great pictures Raul!


----------



## machio

Ye Raul.pics are flawless bro,I m fixin to retire my cell phone camera...lol :wow:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

SUP HOMIE'S !! NICE TO MEET Y'ALL YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW !! YALL MAKE ME WANNA GET BACK IN THAT SHIT BRO !! YALL HAVE SOME BAD ASS MODEL CARS !!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 29 2010, 08:00 PM~19194346
> *SUP HOMIE'S !!  NICE TO MEET Y'ALL YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW !!  YALL MAKE ME WANNA GET BACK IN THAT SHIT BRO !! YALL HAVE SOME BAD ASS MODEL CARS !!
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

DAMN! That DeLorean looks bad ass Dig! Thats how it should look IMO. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 29 2010, 09:46 PM~19195105
> *DAMN! That DeLorean looks bad ass Dig! Thats how it should look IMO.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man.. that was the whole idea behind it. If that shit were mine, how would i do it? throw some wire wheels on it, different color scheme on interior & an in dash screen.. got the hoverboard in there too!

1.21 jiggawatts! that's what makes time travel possible


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 29 2010, 08:00 PM~19194346
> *SUP HOMIE'S !!  NICE TO MEET Y'ALL YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW !!  YALL MAKE ME WANNA GET BACK IN THAT SHIT BRO !! YALL HAVE SOME BAD ASS MODEL CARS !!
> *


come on with it jay(ridindirty)I got yo back on the guts as always fool.If not go all out on your 63 convertible since CUTIE PIE is finished.Stick to the real thing if you can't hang with the toys.


----------



## 65rivi

Yeah Jay... if the DIRTY needs a new paint job... send it my way... I've got just the guy for that project....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64




----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 30 2010, 07:45 PM~19204282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 30 2010, 08:45 PM~19204282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on da win Pina bro'...very nice. can't wait to get some of my work n dere...gonna all rep L.U.G.K. :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## 65rivi

Pina's Monte won 1st Place
Machio's '66 won 2nd Place
and Tingo's '57 won 3rd Place... clean sweep!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 30 2010, 11:34 PM~19206056
> *Pina's Monte won 1st Place
> Machio's '66 won 2nd Place
> and Tingo's '57 won 3rd Place... clean sweep!
> *


    ..... Congrats homies !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 30 2010, 08:34 PM~19206056
> *Pina's Monte won 1st Place
> Machio's '66 won 2nd Place
> and Tingo's '57 won 3rd Place... clean sweep!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats fellas


----------



## laredo85

Any of u goin 2 houston Sunday  ?


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Dec 1 2010, 10:26 PM~19215127
> *Any of u goin 2 houston Sunday  ?
> *


I'll be there!


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 2 2010, 09:14 AM~19218116
> *I'll be there!
> *


That's wats up. C u their


----------



## machio

Roll Call Homies..may be sumtin at Hooters ,D town Dallas ,next Week.. I got it coverd,y'all get at me 214 669 2171, ey D ..Tex ..one of da homeboys got a lap top...willTango...


----------



## dig_derange

i might might be down man.. lemme know when!


----------



## machio

Well work around any bodies sced... just hit he up....


----------



## machio

> Well,Ey Dig,I have a kid to homie,Tingo does to,well do somting apropriate homie...


----------



## dig_derange

sounds good. I'm free next Sunday or Sat night.


----------



## 65rivi

let me know know, I'm down!


----------



## Guest

L.U.G.K.

SMOKE SOMETHIN B#%$H


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 3 2010, 05:53 PM~19230490
> *Roll Call Homies..may be sumtin at Hooters ,D town Dallas ,next Week.. I got it coverd,y'all get at me 214 669 2171,  ey D ..Tex ..one of da homeboys got a lap top...willTango...
> *


cool bro'...


----------



## dig_derange

Dope track Tingos!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 4 2010, 02:20 PM~19236798
> *Dope track Tingos!
> *


X 2 !!!!!!!! YES SIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 4 2010, 02:09 PM~19237505
> *X 2 !!!!!!!! YES SIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


this is how we got our name,from U.G.K.

UGK is a TEXAS thang.


----------



## laredo85

What up fellas


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 16 2010, 09:26 PM~18586807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wat happen to this plaque homie.
Did It ever got done?


----------



## bigdogg323

TO MY HOMIES LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS








FROM THE BIGDOGG


----------



## kustombuilder

Merry xmas and a happy new year from the D2S and Rollerz family. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the Los Underground Kings M.C.C. FAM !!!</span>























from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Dec 24 2010, 02:44 PM~19412076-->
> 
> 
> 
> Merry xmas and a happy new year from the D2S and Rollerz family. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 04:04 PM~19412662
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the Los Underground Kings M.C.C. FAM !!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !
> *


Thanx alot fellas...hope u too have a Merry Christmas an a Happy New Year. frm L.U.G.K.


----------



## 65rivi

under construction....


----------



## DEUCES76

some sick as builds up in here guys keep up the great work


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 30 2010, 01:29 PM~19458595
> *under construction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat '67 is off da hook :wow: :wow: :worship: Machio an Tingos :worship:
dat '64 is bad ass!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 30 2010, 01:29 PM~19458595
> *under construction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 30 2010, 12:29 PM~19458595
> *under construction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 30 2010, 12:29 PM~19458595
> *under construction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY RAUL GLAD TO KICK IT WITH YOU & MACHIO YESTERDAY FOO.TIME TO CRANK THIS MUG UP.

YO D I HOPE YOU LIKE YOUR 67 SO FAR.


----------



## machio

Ye,that was cool,ya always welcome to come kick it ,my table is big enuff,new line up comin soon,kick off the new year right,all the homies starting to push forward with their biulds,I put my 2cents on this line up to get my homies going,I want to see every homie in da club step their game up this year,I. Just started biulding,lot left in da tank.....much love to all the rest of da m.c.c s...


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 30 2010, 05:34 PM~19460206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye,that was cool,ya always welcome to come kick it ,my table is big enuff,new line up comin soon,kick off the new year right,all the homies starting to push forward with their biulds,I put my 2cents on this line up to get my homies going,I want to see every homie in da club step their game up this year,I. Just started biulding,lot left in da tank.....much love to all the rest of da m.c.c s...
> *


 :wow: uffin: 
fo sho this year is our time to shine homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 30 2010, 05:34 PM~19460206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Homies thats one HECK of a line-up !

That '67 is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 06:49 PM~19470725
> *Homies thats one HECK of a line-up  !
> 
> That '67 is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2!! keep goin strong guys!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Happy New years LUGK


----------



## 65rivi

THANK YOU EVERYONE! HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

for the Texas homies !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 5 2011, 09:13 AM~19508955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Texas homies !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Looks clean. Trend


----------



## machio

Fixin to ,go hit Pina up,homie back.... :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 5 2011, 08:06 PM~19514670
> *Fixin to ,go hit Pina up,homie back.... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TELL'EM I SAID WHAT'S UP!!!!!!

We got to get a meeting together soon!


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 5 2011, 08:45 PM~19515159
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> TELL'EM I SAID WHAT'S UP!!!!!!
> 
> *



X2


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 5 2011, 11:32 PM~19516526
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## dfwr83

Hell yea!!! Johnny is bak...time to kick it up a notch an quit slackin. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Dec 30 2010, 02:03 PM~19459602
> *HEY RAUL GLAD TO KICK IT WITH YOU & MACHIO YESTERDAY FOO.TIME TO CRANK THIS MUG UP.
> 
> YO D I HOPE YOU LIKE YOUR 67 SO FAR.
> *


wuz up tingo wats good!  damn homie you doing your damn thang that intirior looks sick thats gonna be one bad ass 67! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 6 2011, 08:43 AM~19519572
> *wuz up tingo wats good!  damn homie you doing your damn thang that intirior looks sick thats gonna be one bad ass 67! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


waz up homie glad u bak :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wanna stop by and say wuz up to the homies damn i see yall holding it down builds looking tigth!! damn that was a long 5 weeks!yea we gotta get a lil club meeting soon kick it 4 sho!   :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

Welcome back bro.. we been kinda on the DL but posting stuff here and there.... just didn't feel right with ya, bro! We gotta celebrate!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 6 2011, 07:45 AM~19519581
> *waz up homie  glad u bak :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


wuz up homie yea preciate it we gotta kick it all together soon bro halla at me


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 6 2011, 08:55 AM~19519614
> *wuz up homie  yea preciate it we gotta kick it all together soon bro halla at me
> *


same #?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 6 2011, 07:55 AM~19519612
> *Welcome back bro.. we been kinda on the DL but posting stuff here and there.... just didn't feel right with ya, bro! We gotta celebrate!
> *


4sho preciat it homie missed the holidas but its cool i see yall holding it down bro much love and props to all the homies!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 6 2011, 07:56 AM~19519619
> *same #?
> *


yea homie!


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 6 2011, 08:58 AM~19519628
> *yea homie!
> *


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT UP WITH IT CUZ.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 6 2011, 09:58 AM~19519628
> *yea homie!
> *


WAT IT DO ? 
GLAD U BACK BRO!!!!!!!


----------



## machio

I see all da L.U.G.K fam checkin in,wut it do homies... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 6 2011, 08:50 AM~19519594
> *wanna stop by and say wuz up to the homies damn i see yall holding it down builds looking tigth!! damn that was a long 5 weeks!yea we gotta get a lil club meeting soon kick it 4 sho!     :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: welcome back mowfukka!! that was a long ass time dude. I'll probably be in town this weekend man. I'll hit u guys up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 6 2011, 10:57 AM~19520811
> *WAT IT DO ?
> GLAD U BACK BRO!!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie we need to get together soon an kick it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 6 2011, 11:44 AM~19521241
> *:cheesy: welcome back mowfukka!!  that was a long ass time dude.  I'll probably be in town this weekend man.  I'll hit u guys up.
> *


wuz good dig thanks homie glad to be back time for a lil club meeting soon bro!


----------



## dfwr83

HELL YEA!!! Welcome bak Johnny...was a long time bro'. we all held it down for u...but like Rivi said, didn't feel rite wit out u. but now its on...sent u some progress pics bro'. 
2011 L.U.G.K. wild'n out :run: :run: :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 6 2011, 05:33 PM~19524047
> *HELL YEA!!! Welcome bak Johnny...was a long time bro'. we all held it down for u...but like Rivi said, didn't feel rite wit out u. but now its on...sent u some progress pics bro'.
> 2011 L.U.G.K. wild'n out  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :h5:
> *


thanks homie preciate all the love glad to be home and ready to put it down with yall homie builds are lookin good bro!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 6 2011, 02:50 PM~19521781
> *thanks homie we need to get together soon an kick it!
> *


yeah homie when?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 7 2011, 11:13 AM~19530578
> *yeah homie when?
> *


when ever its good for all the homies we can hook up ill get with all the homies an let you know


----------



## dig_derange

hey, it doesn't look like I'm making it out this weekend. But fa'sho next weekend. how's Saturday work for y'all?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 7 2011, 01:06 PM~19531576
> *hey, it doesn't look like I'm making it out this weekend.  But fa'sho next weekend.  how's Saturday work for y'all?
> *


cool with me!  :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 7 2011, 01:20 PM~19530629
> *when ever its good for all the homies we can hook up ill get with all the homies an let you know
> *


aight cool ill see if can make it


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :run: :ninja:


----------



## 65rivi

what up big dogg!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 24 2011, 03:31 PM~19684955
> *what up big dogg!
> *


nm homie where's all the updates @ :dunno:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 25 2011, 01:47 AM~19690499
> *nm homie where's all the updates @ :dunno:
> *



sorry wey,but this is for the finished builds.pero D's 67 is next up when he puts it back together. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 07:53 AM~19691844
> *sorry wey,but this is for the finished builds.pero D's 67 is next up when he puts it back together. :biggrin:
> *


ORALE  :ninja: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Sho Nuff is almost done too


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 25 2011, 12:47 PM~19693163
> *Sho Nuff is almost done too
> *


hell yeah.Now I to build me a van.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Jan 25 2011, 10:47 AM~19693163-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sho Nuff is almost done too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait to see it all done :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 11:16 AM~19693430
> *hell yeah.Now I to build me a van.
> *


hno: orale :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 10:53 AM~19691844
> *sorry wey,but this is for the finished builds.pero D's 67 is next up when he puts it back together. :biggrin:
> *


lol...if i aint to afraid to scratch da paint job or mess up da interior work dat is. an to let u know...progress pics r on da personal topic/threads.


----------



## dig_derange

L.U.G.K. representation...


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 06:20 PM~19748099
> *L.U.G.K. representation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats bad ass Dig bro'...bad ass vid to go wit ur pics.


----------



## dig_derange

thanks man. shit was fun.

next up!: 64 Lincoln Continental Hardtop.


----------



## dfwr83

L.U.G.K. presents '67 Impala "No Chance"


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 06:49 PM~19748410
> *L.U.G.K. presents '67 Impala "No Chance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !!!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 06:20 PM~19748099
> *L.U.G.K. representation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Dam that Van is tight homie good work you and the homies put down on it.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 06:49 PM~19748410
> *L.U.G.K. presents '67 Impala "No Chance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice yall did a great job on it came out fly.  :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

67,lookinn clean D,Sho nuf In da house..


----------



## TINGOS

heyDig the van is bad.yo D-67 is killing it fool.great job to the both of you.job well done.


----------



## dfwr83

thanx a lot bros. "No Chance" came out lookin really good...pics dont do it no justice. :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 05:20 PM~19748099
> *L.U.G.K. representation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Brothers you all did a fantastic job! Dig you get the credit for the vision! It is amazing! Proud of everyone who contributed to this project....


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 31 2011, 08:26 PM~19749388
> *Brothers you all did a fantastic job!  Dig you get the credit for the vision! It is amazing! Proud of everyone who contributed to this project....
> *


X2


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 05:49 PM~19748410
> *L.U.G.K. presents '67 Impala "No Chance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



"No Chance" looks sick!!! D, great job on the suspension and fellas, great job on that paint job and interior... this car is off the chain!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 31 2011, 08:28 PM~19749405
> *"No Chance" looks sick!!! D, great job on the suspension and fellas, great job on that paint job and interior... this car is off the chain!
> *


thanx Raul bro'...i owe it all to Machio an Tingos for makin it possible. my frame work jus gave it another touch to add to dere work... :worship: Machio an Tingos :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 04:49 PM~19748410
> *L.U.G.K. presents '67 Impala "No Chance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 67 is sick bro bad ass job guys! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 04:49 PM~19748410
> *L.U.G.K. presents '67 Impala "No Chance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 67 is sick bro bad ass job guys! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 03:49 PM~19748410
> *L.U.G.K. presents '67 Impala "No Chance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dig this looks saweeeeeeeeeet homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 03:20 PM~19748099
> *L.U.G.K. representation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm just speechless :ninja: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :ninja:


----------



## dig_derange

nice little crew pic from yesterday's meet. 










putting a face to the names for y'all: DIG, Tingos, Pina, Mario, Machio, Raul (aka 65 Rivi)

Raul will be coming through here in a bit with a nice group of pics taken of all the projects on the table


----------



## laredo85

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

uffin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 03:21 PM~20028136
> *nice little crew pic from yesterday's meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting a face to the names for y'all:  DIG, Tingos, Pina, Mario, Machio, Raul (aka 65 Rivi)
> 
> Raul will be coming through here in a bit with a nice group of pics taken of all the projects on the table
> *


:worship: agacharse a los reyes :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats whats up fellas ! Keepin' the hobby alive with a bunch of great builders !


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 6 2011, 04:20 PM~20028397
> *:worship: agacharse a los reyes :worship:
> *


x2 :worship: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange

without further adieu, on behalf of the entire L.U.G.K. familia, we would like to welcome the newest member of the freshest model car club around(LUGK... the man, the myth... HYDROHYPE!!












WELCOME HOMIE


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 09:12 PM~20030828
> *without further adieu, on behalf of the entire L.U.G.K. familia, we would like to welcome the newest member of the freshest model car club around(LUGK... the man, the myth... HYDROHYPE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME HOMIE
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HYDRO!


HERE IS A LOOK OF WHAT'S TO COME FOR 2011, WE KNOW HYPE WILL ONLY MAKE OUR LINE UP THAT MUCH BETTER!!!!!

THIS VIDEO WAS SHOT AND EDITED ON MY IPHONE, :biggrin: ... WAS FUN SEEING THE HOMIES YESTERDAY! ENJOY...


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 10:12 PM~20030828
> *without further adieu, on behalf of the entire L.U.G.K. familia, we would like to welcome the newest member of the freshest model car club around(LUGK... the man, the myth... HYDROHYPE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME HOMIE
> *


Welcome to family hydro! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 09:12 PM~20030828
> *without further adieu, on behalf of the entire L.U.G.K. familia, we would like to welcome the newest member of the freshest model car club around(LUGK... the man, the myth... HYDROHYPE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME HOMIE
> *


oh snap,welcome to the club Hydro. :biggrin: damn you just made the club a whole lot bigger.


----------



## DEUCES76

theres no video bro


----------



## 65rivi

WORKING ON IT... DAMN CODE CRAP ISN'T WORKING FOR ME! lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh no shit....this will be like a whole year throw down with him in yalls club. Break it out big Hydro. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

oh ok


----------



## 65rivi

SOMEONE HELP ME WITH THIS CODE CRAP!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 6 2011, 09:47 PM~20031117
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HYDRO!
> HERE IS A LOOK OF WHAT'S TO COME FOR 2011, WE KNOW HYPE WILL ONLY MAKE OUR LINE UP THAT MUCH BETTER!!!!!
> 
> THIS VIDEO WAS SHOT AND EDITED ON MY IPHONE,  :biggrin:  ... WAS FUN SEEING THE HOMIES YESTERDAY! ENJOY...
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="425" height="349" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/0QTInE9b9BU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> *


0QTInE9b9BU?rel=0


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah. video is dope


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 10:16 PM~20031383
> *hell yeah. video is dope
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
pics will be up tomorrow.


----------



## DEUCES76

nice builds guys keep up the excellent work like all the builds and projects


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 11:12 PM~20031334
> *0QTInE9b9BU?rel=0
> *


DAMN!!! all dem builds r clean bros. cant wait to c all da snap shots on da thread...gotta step it up.   

Welcome to da club Hydro bro'...wit ur skills, we gonna kick it up a knotch. :biggrin: :run: Let's get stupified :run:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Mar 6 2011, 08:12 PM~20030828-->
> 
> 
> 
> without further adieu, on behalf of the entire L.U.G.K. familia, we would like to welcome the newest member of the freshest model car club around(LUGK... the man, the myth... HYDROHYPE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 09:12 PM~20031334
> *0QTInE9b9BU?rel=0
> *


 WOW, i HAD TO CHECK THE CALENDER TO MAKE SURE IT WAS'NT APRIL 1ST..
I HAVE TO THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR GIVING ME A WARM WELCOME.. IT IS AN HONOR TO REP L.U.G.K. HEAR ON THE CALI COAST. I WILL DO MY BEST TO LIVE UP TO THE NAME THAT ALL OF YALL HAVE ESTABLISHED....
AND THAT VIDEO IS DOPE..


----------



## machio

Welcome to Da Fam Hydro,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 7 2011, 12:26 AM~20032538
> *WOW, i HAD TO CHECK THE CALENDER TO MAKE SURE IT WAS'NT APRIL 1ST..
> I HAVE TO THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR GIVING ME A WARM WELCOME.. IT IS AN HONOR TO REP L.U.G.K. HEAR ON THE CALI COAST. I WILL DO MY BEST TO LIVE UP TO THE NAME THAT ALL OF YALL HAVE ESTABLISHED....
> AND THAT VIDEO IS DOPE..
> *


Hydro... we're ALL excited to have you on our team... your style of builds will only enhance our lineups for 2011,.. I've got three builds all going at the same time, and am hoping to FINALLY finish my 76 Monte, to represent the club to the best of my abilities... I guess your saw the Gold Rush Grand Prix in the video well that's build #2 in my line up, and my last build will be my Crowned Jewel... a 78 Monte, full show.... I wouldn't call it radical but it is going to be bananas... PM me your cell phone so I can have for future instances so I can show you progress pics of that car... 

...gotta love those iPhone's man, I shot and edited the entire thing on the phone the borders, the fades in-out, the titles, including the background music! Pretty cool!

Again welcome to La Familia!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 11:16 PM~20031383
> *hell yeah. video is dope
> *


x2 
U did a good job on the video raul :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 7 2011, 08:08 AM~20033816
> *Hydro... we're ALL excited to have you on our team... your style of builds will only enhance our lineups for 2011,.. I've got three builds all going at the same time, and am hoping to FINALLY finish my 76 Monte, to represent the club to the best of my abilities... I guess your saw the Gold Rush Grand Prix in the video well that's build #2 in my line up, and my last build will be my Crowned Jewel... a 78 Monte, full show.... I wouldn't call it  radical  but it is going to be bananas... PM me your cell phone so I can have for future instances so I can show you progress pics of that car...
> 
> ...gotta love those iPhone's man, I shot and edited the entire thing on the phone the borders, the fades in-out, the titles, including the background music! Pretty cool!
> 
> Again welcome to La Familia!
> *


 Damm you did all that on the phone? shit I have I do my video's on a an hp desktop? and i still dont know what i am doing... I have two videos in my head that I
have not even started yet.. but I am going to start them this week.. after I complete the bottom half of the monza.. thanks for the push and the welcome homie..


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 7 2011, 04:58 PM~20036544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!! Raul, dem pics turned out nice carnal...dem builds r off da hook. :wow: :worship:


----------



## LoLife4Life

U GUYS DONT FUCK AROUND IN HERE KEEP THE SWEET RIDES COMING AND IMA KEEP LOOKING!!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 7 2011, 05:07 PM~20036602
> *U GUYS DONT FUCK AROUND IN HERE KEEP THE SWEET RIDES COMING AND IMA KEEP LOOKING!!
> *


on behalf of L.U.G.K., thanx bro'...we really appreciate it.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 7 2011, 04:58 PM~20036544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: dam these rides are clean yall guys did a great job on them. :thumbsup:
:worship: :worship: los reyes :worship: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange

:wow: damn those pictures came out clean!


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I JUST FINISH FLIPPING THROUGH ALL YOU PAGES...U GUYS GOT DOME SICK RIDE HERE GUYS...KEEP IT UP...U GUYS DOING UR THING...MUCH PROPS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 7 2011, 05:34 PM~20036774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: dam this rides are clean.
That Rivi came out clean u did a great job on it Piña. 
Like all the builds y'all did great job homes. :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 7 2011, 03:34 PM~20036774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this is a bad rivi.. is that an impala bottom on it, or a 66 rivi bottom? i like the
fish eye photo's too.. and do you guys have any tee shirts with the club colors 
on them?.. how can I get one?


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 8 2011, 12:08 AM~20039757
> *this is a bad rivi.. is that an impala bottom on it, or a 66 rivi bottom? i like the
> fish eye photo's too.. and do you guys have any tee shirts with the club colors
> on them?..  how can I get one?
> *


That rivi is sittin on one of them lowrider monte frames like the wild child   ,will send a t your way homie,were in the prosses of getin em done..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 8 2011, 05:36 AM~20040584
> *That rivi is sittin on one of them lowrider monte frames like the wild child     ,will send a t your way homie,were in the prosses of getin em done..
> *


 3x tall :biggrin: let me know how much they are.? I got you on the $..
I will put that shirt on and where it to the cruzzing spots and rep that bish...

I made some head wey (no ****) on the corvair monza last night. I might ass well 
put the resume on the wal! my first post.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 8 2011, 10:23 AM~20041695
> *3x tall  :biggrin: let me know how much they are.? I got you on the $..
> I will put that shirt on and where it to the cruzzing spots and rep that bish...
> 
> I made some head wey (no ****) on the corvair monza last night.  I might ass well
> put the resume on the wal! my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whoa! That's a bad-motha-shut yo mouf !


----------



## machio

NICE..   :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

yeah, I love that Corvair. those are very unique rides & looks really good as a low. You're doing a nice job on it Markie


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 8 2011, 12:20 PM~20042085
> *yeah, I love that Corvair.  those are very unique rides & looks really good as a low.  You're doing a nice job on it Markie
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype

thanks guys..


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Mar 7 2011, 05:34 PM~20036774-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@Mar 7 2011, 05:40 PM~20036822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all dem pics r clean Raul bro'...bad ass builds bros. :wow: :worship:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 8 2011, 11:23 AM~20041695
> *3x tall  :biggrin: let me know how much they are.? I got you on the $..
> I will put that shirt on and where it to the cruzzing spots and rep that bish...
> 
> I made some head wey (no ****) on the corvair monza last night.  I might ass well
> put the resume on the wal! my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dis thing is lookin really good Hydro bro'...like how it sits on dem wheels. keep up da good work bro'... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 7 2011, 03:40 PM~20036822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick work and great shot's!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

looks like you guys had a good time!!! thats a wicked line up!! the GP is finally in paint!!! whats the plans for the head lights/grill bumper....to replace the NASCAR crap?! :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 8 2011, 10:04 PM~20046268
> *looks like you guys had a good time!!! thats a wicked line up!! the GP is finally in paint!!! whats the plans for the head lights/grill bumper....to replace the NASCAR crap?!  :happysad:
> *


X2!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 8 2011, 09:04 PM~20046268
> *looks like you guys had a good time!!! thats a wicked line up!! the GP is finally in paint!!! whats the plans for the head lights/grill bumper....to replace the NASCAR crap?!  :happysad:
> *


Thanks, gonna have to rework that front end and re-chrome/then gold plate.


----------



## TINGOS

SORRY MY CLUB MEMBERS I BEEN OUT OF TOWN IN HOUSTON THE PAST 2 DAYS.MAN THE PICS LOOK GOOD.I GOT MY SWURVE ON AT THE MEETING WHILE PUFFING ON THE NEWPORTS.GOOD -O- TIME.NOW I JUST NEED TO GET SOME MODELS FINISHED FOR THE CLUB THREAD.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 9 2011, 11:31 AM~20050073
> *SORRY MY CLUB MEMBERS I BEEN OUT OF TOWN IN HOUSTON THE PAST 2 DAYS.MAN THE PICS LOOK GOOD.I GOT MY SWURVE ON AT THE MEETING WHILE PUFFING ON THE NEWPORTS.GOOD -O- TIME.NOW I JUST NEED TO GET SOME MODELS FINISHED FOR THE CLUB THREAD.
> *


sounds good bro'...cant wait to c wat u bust on wey. get stupid wit it carnal... :run:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 9 2011, 04:00 PM~20052234
> *sounds good bro'...cant wait to c wat u bust on wey. get stupid wit it carnal... :run:
> *


YUP YOU KNOW IT WEY.


----------



## 65rivi

What up TINGO.... getting my Gold Rush ready for you bro!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 9 2011, 04:15 PM~20052329
> *What up TINGO.... getting my Gold Rush ready for you bro!
> *


AWEREADY RAUL,GONNA HAVE TO GET IT CLOSE MAN,NO CHANCES OR ANY RISK ON THAT ONE.(ON MY END)


----------



## 65rivi

Man I showed Wicho... the owner of the car,.. and he talking about gettin a few models of it made! Damn.. I can barely get this one done, yet alone two more! LOL


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: SUPP FELLAS LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE ALL THEM PROJECTS R SICK AS FUCK KEEP THE GREAT WORK uffin:


AND HYDRO CONGRATS ON THE NEW MEMBERSHIP BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 9 2011, 07:59 PM~20053490
> *:wave: SUPP FELLAS LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE ALL THEM PROJECTS R SICK AS FUCK KEEP THE GREAT WORK uffin:
> AND HYDRO CONGRATS ON THE NEW MEMBERSHIP BROTHA :thumbsup:
> *


Co-signed !!!!!! 

Always top-notch !


----------



## ElRafa

Nice vid homie sweet pics guys some badass work in here


----------



## Hydrohype

1RtgrLBISrY&tracker=False


----------



## machio

Thanks for da good words homies,here's what's in da paint booth right now,D,s 61,and Mario,new member,repin with his first biuld,monte ls..


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 02:40 AM~20057124
> *1RtgrLBISrY&tracker=False
> *


U got down with dat video homie...


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 07:38 AM~20057451
> *U got down with dat video homie...
> *


Yeah Hydro great video!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 07:02 AM~20057377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for da good words homies,here's what's in da paint booth right now,D,s 61,and Mario,new member,repin with his first biuld,monte ls..
> *


That Monte is gonna be off the wall!


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 10 2011, 08:28 AM~20057933
> *That Monte is gonna be off the wall!
> *


x2


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Mar 10 2011, 10:32 AM~20057949
> *x2
> *


x3
that homie did a good job on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 10 2011, 07:28 AM~20057933
> *That Monte is gonna be off the wall!
> *


 :0 :0 X2


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 06:02 AM~20057377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for da good words homies,here's what's in da paint booth right now,D,s 61,and Mario,new member,repin with his first biuld,monte ls..
> *


 Man it amaze's me how the doors can be cut open? but the frame still fits flush inside 
body? to me its like voodoo. :biggrin: great stuff.. and thats a clean ass cut on the roof of that Monte..


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 07:02 AM~20057377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for da good words homies,here's what's in da paint booth right now,D,s 61,and Mario,new member,repin with his first biuld,monte ls..
> *




MACHIO,YALL FUCKIN IT UP WITH THIS ONE.MARIO IS COMMIN OUT HARD WITH THIS BITCH.

L.U.G.K. IN THIS BITCH


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 08:02 AM~20057377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for da good words homies,here's what's in da paint booth right now,D,s 61,and Mario,new member,repin with his first biuld,monte ls..
> *


nice work..


----------



## machio

Ye,that monte looks fresh with the working suspension ,will post up picks this weekend,haven't post pics of the duece in da club tread,its at Frost getin pinstriped,comin soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio+Mar 10 2011, 08:02 AM~20057377-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for da good words homies,here's what's in da paint booth right now,D,s 61,and Mario,new member,repin with his first biuld,monte ls..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all dem cuts r clean wey...like how everything fits. da doors close perfect...body lines all match up. :wow: :worship:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Mar 10 2011, 12:52 PM~20058930
> *Ye,that monte looks fresh with the working suspension ,will post up picks this weekend,haven't post pics of the duece in da club tread,its at Frost getin pinstriped,comin soon.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dis pic is off da hook bro'...i think i mite jus get into dis rite here. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 12:52 PM~20058930
> *Ye,that monte looks fresh with the working suspension ,will post up picks this weekend,haven't post pics of the duece in da club tread,its at Frost getin pinstriped,comin soon.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic so I had to :biggrin: 










:wow: :wow: man this impala is tight cant wait to see the pinstripping that frost doing hno: :0 :thumbsup: u doint some tight paint jobs cant wait to see what u got coming next.


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 11:52 AM~20058930
> *Ye,that monte looks fresh with the working suspension ,will post up picks this weekend,haven't post pics of the duece in da club tread,its at Frost getin pinstriped,comin soon.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait for this one.  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey familia, thanks for all the nice words.. and making me feel comfortable, and 
letting me a part of the crew... I already have plans for many of my unbuilt models.
but now that i am member of this platoon? i see some of my future builds taking 
a turn in a more radical direction... :biggrin: i think this club needs some 69's
and 68 impala's in its thread? 
HIT THE SILENT ALARM,, ITS GOING DOWN... :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 11:52 AM~20058930
> *Ye,that monte looks fresh with the working suspension ,will post up picks this weekend,haven't post pics of the duece in da club tread,its at Frost getin pinstriped,comin soon.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE!


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 01:56 PM~20060192
> *Hey familia, thanks for all the nice words.. and making me feel comfortable, and
> letting me a part of the crew... I already have plans for many of my unbuilt models.
> but now that i am member of this platoon? i see some of my future builds taking
> a turn in a more radical direction... :biggrin:  i think this club needs some 69's
> and 68 impala's in its thread?
> HIT THE SILENT ALARM,, ITS GOING DOWN... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No Dout Dro,ey Rivi ,hook homie up wit da L.U.G.K. CALI LOGO.


----------



## machio

Sup Tingo.u back from H Town wey,Bomb Squad Comin SooN... :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 02:20 PM~20060354
> *No Dout Dro,ey Rivi ,hook homie up wit da L.U.G.K. CALI LOGO.
> *


 yea yea; wad up Tingos? got your text doggy! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 03:30 PM~20060430
> *Sup Tingo.u back from H Town wey,Bomb Squad Comin SooN... :run:  :run:  :drama:
> *


JUP,YES SIR


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 10 2011, 03:48 PM~20060601
> *JUP,YES SIR
> *


Gonna pick up my Monte model after work today! I can't wait! This paint job is gonna blow some minds!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 04:20 PM~20060354
> *No Dout Dro,ey Rivi ,hook homie up wit da L.U.G.K. CALI LOGO.
> *


I did the L.U.G.K when I heard that hydro join the club but I forgot to sent it. :banghead: I just posted it on your thread hydro hope u like it  
I hope u dont mind Rivi.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:48 PM~20060601
> *JUP,YES SIR
> *


cant wait to see that bomb squad tingo is going to be crasy :run: ..I got some bombs I wanna do.
soon as i get this s10 finish I am start on them  but they are not going to be better then your thats a fo sho.. you are :worship: THE KING :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 10 2011, 05:34 PM~20061009
> *Gonna pick up my Monte model after work today! I can't wait! This paint job is gonna blow some minds!
> *


 hno: cant wait to see this monte bro I was looking thru your today to see it.
am fan of montes carlos. cant wait to see it bro.


----------



## OFDatTX

My lil brother was amazed with the video and the pics of the models of the L.U.G.K members that Rivi posted on the L.U.G.K topic. 
yall inspired him to start his on his first model car this wat he been building with the past few days. hope yall like it.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 07:09 PM~20061764
> *My lil brother was amazed with the video and the pics of the models of the L.U.G.K members that Rivi posted on the L.U.G.K topic.
> yall inspired him to start his on his first model car this wat he been building with the past few days. hope yall like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


L.U.G.K. rollin out da carpet once more...to our latest member. none other den my bro' JC's lil brother...Chris. Welcome to da club lil homie...L.U.G.K. is hyped bout u joinin bro'. let's get stupid wit it...
:run: :run:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 10 2011, 07:13 PM~20061786
> *L.U.G.K. rollin out da carpet once more...to our latest member. none other den my bro' JC's lil brother...Chris. Welcome to da club lil homie...L.U.G.K. is hyped bout u joinin bro'. let's get stupid wit it...
> :run:  :run:
> *


Thanks bro'. I appreciate it. 

Thanks to all L.U.G.K members for letting me join I appreciate it alot. Y
Yall inspired me to building. 

Chris,


----------



## machio

Ye,Welcome to Da Fam Chris,look forward to kicking it soon,


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP FELLAS..TX IS MY SECOND HOME.........  :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 10 2011, 07:37 PM~20061955
> *Ye,Welcome to Da Fam Chris,look forward to kicking it soon,
> *


thanks bro me and my bro we going to try to make it some day up there.

Chris,


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 04:09 PM~20061764
> *My lil brother was amazed with the video and the pics of the models of the L.U.G.K members that Rivi posted on the L.U.G.K topic.
> yall inspired him to start his on his first model car this wat he been building with the past few days. hope yall like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Talk about an old school throwback! Thats just sick! Your lil brother can get down on some building!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 06:09 PM~20061764
> *My lil brother was amazed with the video and the pics of the models of the L.U.G.K members that Rivi posted on the L.U.G.K topic.
> yall inspired him to start his on his first model car this wat he been building with the past few days. hope yall like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB LIL CHRIS.MAN I LOVE MINI TRUCKS.716 IS SENDING ME ONE,SO COUNT ME IN ON A MINI TRUCK THIS YEAR.IF YOU NEED SOMETHING DON'T BE SCARED TO ASK,ALSO IF YOU WANT SOME DEEP DISH D'S WITH THE LOW PROS JUST LET ME KNOW.I'LL GET YOU SOME-I BOUGHT SOME FOR D.

TINGOS IS IN THE BUILDING.


----------



## 65rivi

I LOVE THIS,... old Skool Mini! is is a Toyota?... looks sick!

WELCOME TO THE CLUB CHRIS!!!!


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 11 2011, 08:26 AM~20066628
> *I LOVE  THIS,... old Skool Mini! is is a Toyota?... looks sick!
> 
> WELCOME TO THE CLUB CHRIS!!!!
> *


X 2


----------



## dig_derange

:0 DAMN, sick for 1 day & missed a LOT. Let's see if I can re-cap my props.

Hydro, loving the video for Bridge of Sighs! We do need some 68's & I'd love to see you bust out with something more on the radical side.  

Machio: nice photoshop work on that pic bro. Make a poster out of that shit! Mario's tilt clip & that 61 are off to an awesome start too :biggrin: 

& Chris: Welcome to the fam! I can't believe that's the first build. Incredible work on that mini. shaved, hinged up, chopped top, bed lift.. .NICE on some 90's Mi Vida Loca tip. I feel ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

a lil sumn from me too.. 

got some paint on Space Ghost :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Mar 11 2011, 01:39 AM~20064992-->
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about an old school throwback! Thats just sick! Your lil brother can get down on some building!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro.
> 
> Chris,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 10:22 AM~20066614
> *WELCOME TO THE CLUB LIL CHRIS.MAN I LOVE MINI TRUCKS.716 IS SENDING ME ONE,SO COUNT ME IN ON A MINI TRUCK THIS YEAR.IF YOU NEED SOMETHING DON'T BE SCARED TO ASK,ALSO IF YOU WANT SOME DEEP DISH D'S WITH THE LOW PROS JUST LET ME KNOW.I'LL GET YOU SOME-I BOUGHT SOME FOR D.
> 
> TINGOS IS IN THE BUILDING.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks tingo Ill let u know if i ever need somenthing I love the work u do on the interiors bro you do some tight work bro.
> 
> Chris,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 10:26 AM~20066628
> *I LOVE  THIS,... old Skool Mini! is is a Toyota?... looks sick!
> 
> WELCOME TO THE CLUB CHRIS!!!!
> 
> thanks bro. yeah its a toyota hilux.
> 
> Chris,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 10:28 AM~20066635
> *X 2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks machio I love them paint jobs u do bro. I hope I get my truck looking like
> your paint jobs.
> 
> Chris,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Mar 11 2011, 11:13 AM~20066946
> *:0 DAMN, sick for 1 day & missed a LOT.  Let's see if I can re-cap my props.
> 
> Hydro, loving the video for Bridge of Sighs! We do need some 68's & I'd love to see you bust out with something more on the radical side.
> 
> Machio: nice photoshop work on that pic bro.  Make a poster out of that shit! Mario's tilt clip & that 61 are off to an awesome start too  :biggrin:
> 
> & Chris: Welcome to the fam! I can't believe that's the first build.  Incredible work on that mini.  shaved, hinged up, chopped top, bed lift.. .NICE on some 90's Mi Vida Loca tip.  I feel ya. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dig yeah first build my brother just guided me thru how to do it.
we thinking about name for it some thing like LOKITA ? but I dont know?

thanks every one for the welcome to the club. 
I might make me a profile today.

Chris,


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 11 2011, 09:48 AM~20067222
> *a lil sumn from me too..
> 
> got some paint on Space Ghost  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 05:09 PM~20061764
> *My lil brother was amazed with the video and the pics of the models of the L.U.G.K members that Rivi posted on the L.U.G.K topic.
> yall inspired him to start his on his first model car this wat he been building with the past few days. hope yall like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


solid tight work..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 05:09 PM~20061764
> *My lil brother was amazed with the video and the pics of the models of the L.U.G.K members that Rivi posted on the L.U.G.K topic.
> yall inspired him to start his on his first model car this wat he been building with the past few days. hope yall like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diggin this mini truck homie! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 8 2011, 09:23 AM~20041695
> *3x tall  :biggrin: let me know how much they are.? I got you on the $..
> I will put that shirt on and where it to the cruzzing spots and rep that bish...
> 
> I made some head wey (no ****) on the corvair monza last night.  I might ass well
> put the resume on the wal! my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sum bad ass work hydro! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 7 2011, 02:58 PM~20036544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got down with the pics rivi! :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

:wave: was up pina been a minute since I saw u on LIL. how u been bro ?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 12 2011, 01:40 PM~20075705
> *:wave: was up pina been a minute since I saw u on LIL.  how u been bro ?
> *


im good homie im diggin you lil bros truck he got a good teacher showing him tell him i said wecome to the fam!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 12 2011, 03:49 PM~20075735
> *im good homie im diggin you lil bros truck he got a good teacher showing him tell him i said wecome to the fam!
> *


thanks bro ill let him know


----------



## machio

Sneek peek at D,s 61,going with a pearl white top and side trim insert.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 13 2011, 01:22 AM~20079004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneek peek at D,s 61,going with a pearl white top and side trim insert.
> *


Dam bro u got down on that paint job
U did a great job bro. cant wait to see it finish homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 12 2011, 11:28 PM~20079038
> *Dam bro u got down on that paint job
> U did a great job bro. cant wait to see it finish homie :thumbsup:
> *


x2.. that white is make it pop just right.. and the inserts is going to seal the deal..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 13 2011, 01:22 AM~20079004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneek peek at D,s 61,going with a pearl white top and side trim insert.
> *


Dang homie that Lime is poppin' !
Like Hydro said, that white top
and side trim will be the nail in 
the coffin' !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 12 2011, 11:22 PM~20079004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneek peek at D,s 61,going with a pearl white top and side trim insert.
> *


yea much props homie you got down! :wow:


----------



## machio

THANKS HOMIES,im making it a tad bit darker and it should be right on point


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 13 2011, 01:22 AM~20079004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneek peek at D,s 61,going with a pearl white top and side trim insert.
> *


DAMN!! Machio dat is wat i been thinkin...looks good wey. :wow: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 01:47 AM~20079357
> *x2.. that white is make it pop just right.. and the inserts is going to seal the deal..
> *


x3!! looks awesome


----------



## OFDatTX

:ninja: 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OFDatTX, Mr lowrider305 :ninja:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 13 2011, 04:32 PM~20081956
> *:ninja: 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OFDatTX, Mr lowrider305 :ninja:
> *


 :machinegun: :ninja:


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 09:43 AM~20094479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Nice.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 12:43 AM~20094479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diggin it homie! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin:


----------



## machio

Homie TAZ,s builds coming soon..clean as paint jobs homie.. :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 15 2011, 09:32 AM~20095838
> *Homie TAZ,s builds coming soon..clean as paint jobs homie.. :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 lovin the logo!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 15 2011, 10:46 AM~20095922
> *:0  lovin the logo!
> *


X2 looks tight bro


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 15 2011, 10:32 AM~20095838
> *Homie TAZ,s builds coming soon..clean as paint jobs homie.. :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: c dat L.U.G.K. logo on dat build... :wow: :worship: hell yea


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 15 2011, 10:32 AM~20095838
> *Homie TAZ,s builds coming soon..clean as paint jobs homie.. :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang them are cleeeeeeeeeeeen !!!!!!!!!!!

I love that Club Logo on the truck, nice touch!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 15 2011, 03:28 PM~20098657
> *Dang them are cleeeeeeeeeeeen !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love that Club Logo on the truck, nice touch!
> *


HELL YEA...


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 01:43 AM~20094479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO HYDRO I LOVE THIS CAR.SOME OLDSCHOOL SHIT.


----------



## TINGOS

L.U.G.K. HAS MADE IT TO A MODEL CAR SHOW TODAY.FUCK YEAH. :run: TOO BAD MY BLACKASS IS AT WORK. :angry: BUT THE HOMIES ARE REPPIN FOR THE CLUB

JOHNNY
MACHIO
DIG
TAZ

AWEREADY.WE IN THIS BITCH.PICS WILL BE UP LATER TODAY LAYITLOW.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 19 2011, 09:55 AM~20127620
> *L.U.G.K. HAS MADE IT TO A MODEL CAR SHOW TODAY.FUCK YEAH. :run: TOO BAD MY BLACKASS IS AT WORK. :angry: BUT THE HOMIES ARE REPPIN FOR THE CLUB
> 
> JOHNNY
> MACHIO
> DIG
> TAZ
> 
> AWEREADY.WE IN THIS BITCH.PICS WILL BE UP LATER TODAY LAYITLOW.
> *


  :wave:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 19 2011, 10:04 AM~20127912
> *  :wave:
> *


damn wey machio said its a swapmeet too.resins for 20 bucks.shit,Im still at work. :banghead:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 19 2011, 11:09 AM~20127948
> *damn wey machio said its a swapmeet too.resins for 20 bucks.shit,Im still at work. :banghead:
> *


 :0 wat kind of resins they got?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 19 2011, 07:55 AM~20127620
> *L.U.G.K. HAS MADE IT TO A MODEL CAR SHOW TODAY.FUCK YEAH. :run: TOO BAD MY BLACKASS IS AT WORK. :angry: BUT THE HOMIES ARE REPPIN FOR THE CLUB
> 
> JOHNNY
> MACHIO
> DIG
> TAZ
> 
> AWEREADY.WE IN THIS BITCH.PICS WILL BE UP LATER TODAY LAYITLOW.
> *


HELL YEAAA! HAVE FUN HOMIES... WE WILL BE WAITING FOR THE PICTURES...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[/quote]


BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

thanks Trend..


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 19 2011, 01:53 PM~20128854
> *HELL YEAAA! HAVE FUN HOMIES... WE WILL BE WAITING FOR THE PICTURES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


build is lookin good Hydro bro'... :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 19 2011, 07:12 PM~20131131
> *build is lookin good Hydro bro'... :wow:
> *


 thanks D.. IM just kickin back waiting for the pictures to come in from the 
the show that the homies went to today..


----------



## dig_derange

Here's a link to all the photos I took at today's MCMA model car contest.

http://s62.photobucket.com/albums/h105/dig...Contest%202011/

Don't cha hate it when there's no lowrider category? 

LUGK was in full effect & fucking up the Street Machine & Custom tables. 

Sho Nuff took 1st in the Custom category


----------



## josh 78

>


BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
[/quote]

 nice


----------



## pina's LRM replica

>


BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
[/quote]
damn hydro that looks sweet homie much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


damn hydro that looks sweet homie much props! :wow: :wow: 
[/quote]
I appreciate that pina thanks.. dogg. 



> BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  nice 
[/quote]
thanks josh



> Here's a link to all the photos I took at today's MCMA model car contest.
> 
> http://s62.photobucket.com/albums/h105/dig...Contest%202011/
> 
> Don't cha hate it when there's no lowrider category?
> 
> LUGK was in full effect & fucking up the Street Machine & Custom tables.
> 
> Sho Nuff took 1st in the Custom category


Great Pictures dig.. Big time CONGRATULATIONS on the win homie.. you had it
coming... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

yea much props to the homie dig at yest modle car contest man that was all you bro congradulations L.U.G.K held it down!


----------



## dfwr83

damn!!! awesome pics Dig bro'...i seen Pina an Machio's '64s n dere. dey off da hook...i cant get enough of dem 2. i mite jus build me a '64... :biggrin: :wow: 
congrats on placin first Dig...next time Pina, Machio, an Taz. :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


damn hydro that looks sweet homie much props! :wow: :wow: 
[/quote]
X100


----------



## Hydrohype

> damn hydro that looks sweet homie much props! :wow: :wow:


X100
[/quote]
thanks..


----------



## dig_derange

soo gangsta...


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 20 2011, 01:56 PM~20135123
> *yea much props to the homie dig at yest modle car contest man that was all you bro congradulations L.U.G.K held it down!
> *


Congrats Dig on the win! Well deserved!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 22 2011, 02:47 PM~20152213
> *Congrats Dig on the win! Well deserved!!!!!!
> *


X2 !


----------



## TINGOS

way to go dig.badass for Shonuff to win at an actual model car show against other customs.


----------



## dig_derange

word up thanks homies


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 23 2011, 11:21 AM~20160616
> *word up thanks homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE homie congrats!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 23 2011, 08:55 PM~20164000
> *NICE homie congrats!!  :wow:
> *


----------



## dig_derange

yo, I know i told most of y'all bout my other hobby by now.. so anyways, here's a party I'm throwing. We gonna have DFW's freshest emcees, deejays, b-boys & graf artists. We also celebrating my birthday, so mark this shit on your calendars. 















http://www.nevadugdisco.com


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 23 2011, 01:21 PM~20160616
> *word up thanks homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Congratz dig!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Congrats x 100,good job dig..


----------



## machio

Sup. Homie,s,lil project I have on the table right now..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 24 2011, 10:02 PM~20173335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup. Homie,s,lil project I have on the table right now..
> *


 :0


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 24 2011, 08:02 PM~20173335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup. Homie,s,lil project I have on the table right now..
> *


damn i know this lil truck is gonna be bad ass! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 24 2011, 10:02 PM~20173335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup. Homie,s,lil project I have on the table right now..
> *


looks really good Machio bro'... :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## richphotos

damn, that is gonna be nice


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 24 2011, 08:02 PM~20173335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup. Homie,s,lil project I have on the table right now..
> *


 I love the frame Machio.. deep cycle batterys the whole nine..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 24 2011, 10:02 PM~20173335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup. Homie,s,lil project I have on the table right now..
> *


Thats real nice work bro ! Keep us posted.
Did i miss what color you goin with ?


----------



## machio

Thanks for da good words homies,I haven't. Decided what color I'm going with,I am still tryin to decide if I'm going with a chrome frame or painted also,I have skirts ,visor for it ,any sugestions welcome,after going to this last show,I'm making sure all the pluming,disc brakes,are on point ,stilll tryin to figure out if I should go with big wheels or low low..any coments will help.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 25 2011, 06:55 AM~20176316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for da good words homies,I haven't. Decided what color I'm going with,I am still tryin to decide if I'm going with a chrome frame or painted also,I have skirts ,visor for it ,any sugestions welcome,after going to this last show,I'm making sure all the pluming,disc brakes,are on point ,stilll tryin to figure out if I should go with big wheels or low low..any coments will help.
> *


damn dude, shit is coming along fast & looks badass. You can never go wrong with spokes on an old trokita, but these wheels look really good on it. I'd stick with those esp. that you've already notched the rear end & got it bagged. I say skip on the skirts, visors, swamp cooler & modernize the rest a little bit more.. like some cool door panels, new style buckets for the interior & possibly a motor swap (LS-9 or Viper) & still keep a lil gangsta by chroming the frame & everything you can. 

.. that may just be me tho :ugh: :biggrin: do what you do bro, it's gonna be hot


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 25 2011, 10:26 AM~20176742
> *damn dude, shit is coming along fast & looks badass.  You can never go wrong with spokes on an old trokita, but these wheels look really good on it.  I'd stick with those esp. that you've already notched the rear end & got it bagged. I say skip on the skirts, visors, swamp cooler & modernize the rest a little bit more.. like some cool door panels, new style buckets for the interior & possibly a motor swap (LS-9 or Viper) & still keep a lil gangsta by chroming the frame & everything you can.
> 
> .. that may just be me tho  :ugh:  :biggrin:  do what you do bro, it's gonna be hot
> *



nah Dave, I agree with you! Modernize that bitch! Looks bad ass Machio!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 25 2011, 04:55 AM~20176316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for da good words homies,I haven't. Decided what color I'm going with,I am still tryin to decide if I'm going with a chrome frame or painted also,I have skirts ,visor for it ,any sugestions welcome,after going to this last show,I'm making sure all the pluming,disc brakes,are on point ,stilll tryin to figure out if I should go with big wheels or low low..any coments will help.
> *


looks good bro, but not sure if you just mockep up for pics but the STEPBOARDS are on the wrong side :happysad:


----------



## machio

Thanks,s homies,408,I'm a start buy opening the manul to get them step bords right,lol just mocked up,going to knock out the door jams,today,making some pumps to mount em up on the frame,going with spring cylinders on this one.will get to the engine soon so going to go into the parts box see what I can find,will keep them updates comin..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 25 2011, 07:55 AM~20176316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for da good words homies,I haven't. Decided what color I'm going with,I am still tryin to decide if I'm going with a chrome frame or painted also,I have skirts ,visor for it ,any sugestions welcome,after going to this last show,I'm making sure all the pluming,disc brakes,are on point ,stilll tryin to figure out if I should go with big wheels or low low..any coments will help.
> *


Trow some D'z on that bitch!!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 25 2011, 06:55 AM~20176316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for da good words homies,I haven't. Decided what color I'm going with,I am still tryin to decide if I'm going with a chrome frame or painted also,I have skirts ,visor for it ,any sugestions welcome,after going to this last show,I'm making sure all the pluming,disc brakes,are on point ,stilll tryin to figure out if I should go with big wheels or low low..any coments will help.
> *


PUT SOME D'S ON THAT BITCH NIKKA.HEY WEY I'M NOT GONNA TELL IT,BUT I CANT WAIT TILL YOU PUT THE FRONT BUMPER ON WEY.PEEPS AINT GONNA KNOW HOW TO ACT.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 25 2011, 09:22 AM~20177019
> *Trow some D'z on that bitch!!
> *



:roflmao: this song is so whack, I love this shit


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 25 2011, 10:22 AM~20177019
> *Trow some D'z on that bitch!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TINGOS

no DIG wrong d's.lol.this kind


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 25 2011, 12:39 PM~20177921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> no DIG wrong d's.lol.this kind
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DVNPORT

JUST BOUGHT A CADDI-LICK FOR REAL YOU STUPID FUCK SAY IT RIGHT OR NOT AT ALL werd


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 25 2011, 12:04 PM~20178105
> *JUST BOUGHT A CADDI-LICK FOR REAL YOU STUPID FUCK SAY IT RIGHT OR NOT AT ALL werd
> *


IS THIS ANOTHER ***** TRIPPIN,OR YOU PLAYIN AROUND?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Mar 25 2011, 07:26 AM~20176742-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn dude, shit is coming along fast & looks badass.  You can never go wrong with spokes on an old trokita, but these wheels look really good on it.  I'd stick with those esp. that you've already notched the rear end & got it bagged. I say skip on the skirts, visors, swamp cooler & modernize the rest a little bit more.. like some cool door panels, new style buckets for the interior & possibly a motor swap (LS-9 or Viper) & still keep a lil gangsta by chroming the frame & everything you can.
> 
> .. that may just be me tho  :ugh:  :biggrin:  do what you do bro, it's gonna be hot
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2.. i am kind of wit dig on this one.. we dont see these old ones built with
> performance in mind to often.. if you go with the big wheels? you got to swap the
> motor! but I would still keep the visor..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Mar 25 2011, 08:36 AM~20177126
> *:roflmao: this song is so whack, I love this shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this video had every lac except for a 90..









hear you go..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 25 2011, 11:39 AM~20177921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> no DIG wrong d's.lol.this kind
> *


damn, I hadn't heard that song in YEARS :biggrin: good stuff bro


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 25 2011, 12:12 PM~20178169
> *IS THIS ANOTHER ***** TRIPPIN,OR YOU PLAYIN AROUND?
> *


x2


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 25 2011, 01:12 PM~20178169
> *IS THIS ANOTHER ***** TRIPPIN,OR YOU PLAYIN AROUND?
> *


X3???


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 24 2011, 08:02 PM~20173335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup. Homie,s,lil project I have on the table right now..
> *


 :0 nice machio!! you gonna cut out the bed for a see through plexi glass type look!?


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 25 2011, 07:24 PM~20181432
> *:0 nice machio!! you gonna cut out the bed for a see through plexi glass type look!?
> *


Thanks homies,ye hock,I'm taking any sugestions on this biuld,I'm thinking about going with no floor,once I get done with the hydro set up,will be tight to go with it,might trim around the whole bed lay out with a patern cut .almost done with the frame,going with D,s,now,should I paint The frame,or go with all chrome?any sugestions welcome..


----------



## dig_derange

suspension is looking good bro.. you decide on keeping it OG on spokes? I think you should chrome the chassis man.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 28 2011, 08:46 AM~20199895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homies,ye hock,I'm taking any sugestions on this biuld,I'm thinking about going with no floor,once I get done with the hydro set up,will be tight to go with it,might trim around the whole bed lay out with a patern cut .almost done with the frame,going with D,s,now,should I paint The frame,or go with all chrome?any sugestions welcome..
> *


 sweet..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 28 2011, 08:46 AM~20199895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homies,ye hock,I'm taking any sugestions on this biuld,I'm thinking about going with no floor,once I get done with the hydro set up,will be tight to go with it,might trim around the whole bed lay out with a patern cut .almost done with the frame,going with D,s,now,should I paint The frame,or go with all chrome?any sugestions welcome..
> *


yup that shit coming along nice cuz! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

I HAVE NOT POSTED THIS CAR IN THE CLUB THREAD BEFORE BECAUSE i DID 
NOT KNOW HOW YALL WOULD FEEL ABOUT A HOPPER?
BUT NOW THAT ITS DONE.. I THINK THE LUGK FAMILY COULD APPRECIATE
MY EFFORT?..
Family say hello to ONE HITTER QUITTER
...


----------



## 65rivi

That's COOL bro!


----------



## machio

Sick work homie,that lift is insane,still tryin to figure out were them cylinders go when its all droped.trunk don't give u much to work with.


----------



## Hydrohype

THAT WAS THE PLAN ? TO HAVE PEOPLE THINKING WTf? :0


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 03:40 PM~20202346
> *I HAVE NOT POSTED THIS CAR IN THE CLUB THREAD BEFORE BECAUSE i DID
> NOT KNOW HOW YALL WOULD FEEL ABOUT A HOPPER?
> BUT NOW THAT ITS DONE.. I THINK THE LUGK FAMILY COULD APPRECIATE
> MY EFFORT?..
> Family say hello to ONE HITTER QUITTER
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's awesome, we've been talking about the absence of some hoppers in here. Nice work bro


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 28 2011, 03:10 PM~20202627
> *that's awesome, we've been talking about the absence of some hoppers in here.  Nice work bro
> *


 THANKS BRO,, i AM LOVING MY LICENCE PLATE..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 04:12 PM~20202646
> *THANKS BRO,, i AM LOVING MY LICENCE PLATE..
> *


cool, you know I noticed that was on there. LMK when you need some more man.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 28 2011, 05:10 PM~20202627
> *that's awesome, we've been talking about the absence of some hoppers in here.  Nice work bro
> *


X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 28 2011, 03:51 PM~20202988
> *X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIES..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 05:56 PM~20203045
> *:biggrin:  THANKS HOMIES..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 02:40 PM~20202346
> *I HAVE NOT POSTED THIS CAR IN THE CLUB THREAD BEFORE BECAUSE i DID
> NOT KNOW HOW YALL WOULD FEEL ABOUT A HOPPER?
> BUT NOW THAT ITS DONE.. I THINK THE LUGK FAMILY COULD APPRECIATE
> MY EFFORT?..
> Family say hello to ONE HITTER QUITTER
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn hydro thats bad ass bro much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 28 2011, 08:08 PM~20205355
> *damn hydro thats bad ass bro much props! :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks pina..


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 04:40 PM~20202346
> *I HAVE NOT POSTED THIS CAR IN THE CLUB THREAD BEFORE BECAUSE i DID
> NOT KNOW HOW YALL WOULD FEEL ABOUT A HOPPER?
> BUT NOW THAT ITS DONE.. I THINK THE LUGK FAMILY COULD APPRECIATE
> MY EFFORT?..
> Family say hello to ONE HITTER QUITTER
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass Hydro bro'...looks good. damn, u, Machio, an Pina jus wont quit huh...fast on da builds. i gotta take a break after every piece i do...lmao.
keep up da good work bro'... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 28 2011, 11:58 PM~20207321
> *bad ass Hydro bro'...looks good. damn, u, Machio, an Pina jus wont quit huh...fast on da builds. i gotta take a break after every piece i do...lmao.
> keep up da good work bro'... :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 thanks D.. only a couple hours a day for brakes, and typing..


----------



## dig_derange

thanks to everyone that voted (AND to those who tried)


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 29 2011, 08:37 AM~20208770
> *thanks to everyone that voted (AND to those who tried)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats dig sho nuff is looking tuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 29 2011, 08:37 AM~20208770
> *thanks to everyone that voted (AND to those who tried)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 right on dig.. congrats again...


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 29 2011, 10:37 AM~20208770
> *thanks to everyone that voted (AND to those who tried)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratz bro. U did a great job on the van.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thought we'd show EAST TX an MISSISSPI love to here on the club thread!

 :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 29 2011, 09:14 PM~20213357
> *thought we'd show EAST TX an MISSISSPI love to here on the club thread!
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/1ugk_miss__mcc.jpg[
> ;) :thumbsup:  :cool:
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> Thanks bro.*


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## 65rivi

Congrats Dig I'll send you the pics in a minute


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 29 2011, 09:14 PM~20213357
> *thought we'd show EAST TX an MISSISSPI love to here on the club thread!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx Mero-Mero...Johnny


----------



## machio

Congrats Dig,Wut up FAM.. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 29 2011, 09:38 PM~20213554
> *Congrats Dig,Wut up FAM..  :biggrin:
> *


wat up wey...hows dat truck comin along. as fast as u, Johnny, an Hydro work...prolly already got it set up n a glass case. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Cali in the house with them LUGK Outlaws..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 03:45 AM~20216240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cali in the house with them LUGK Outlaws..
> *


that's badass bro. that's on a whole nutha level than the old "T" slider shit I used to do. 









:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 30 2011, 10:27 AM~20218168
> *that's badass bro.  that's on a whole nutha level than the old "T" slider shit I used to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks dig..


----------



## machio

Mounted the pump rack,started to mock up the pluming.


----------



## OFDatTX

That's clean Machio really diggin that truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 30 2011, 11:51 AM~20218822
> *Mounted the pump rack,started to mock up the pluming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna look bad ass i already know with you skills!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 30 2011, 12:51 PM~20218822
> *Mounted the pump rack,started to mock up the pluming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dude :0


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 30 2011, 12:51 PM~20218822
> *Mounted the pump rack,started to mock up the pluming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN JUST WAIT TILL IT'S FINISHED.WE GOTS A LIL SURPRIZE ENDING ON THIS ONE.NOTHING STUPID CRAZY,JUST A NICE TOUCH LIKE JEWELRY


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 30 2011, 11:51 AM~20218822
> *Mounted the pump rack,started to mock up the pluming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yea thats fuckin bad..


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 12:03 AM~20232675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on M.O.M. Dig bro'...Sho Nuff lookin really good. :wow: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 10:03 PM~20232675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 oh that is so cool.. sho nuff cool..


----------



## machio

Da Dig Y'all.....Congrats homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 10:03 PM~20232675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass bro congrats :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

congrats homie!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 11:03 PM~20232675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN DIG YO VAN IS DOING BIG THINGS WEY.CONGRATS DIG.YOU & SHONUFF DESERVE IT.WE NEEDS TO MARK THAT AS A LEGEND IN ITS TIME.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 07:53 AM~20234580
> *MAN DIG YO VAN IS DOING BIG THINGS WEY.CONGRATS DIG.YOU & SHONUFF DESERVE IT.WE NEEDS TO MARK THAT AS A LEGEND IN ITS TIME.
> *


thanks everybody!

& hey... we just getting warmed up!! plenty more legends in the making.


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 09:04 AM~20234952
> *thanks everybody!
> 
> & hey... we just getting warmed up!! plenty more legends in the making.
> *


YOU GONNA LET ME DO THE MOONLANDER RIGHT.(MOBILE HOME)


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 12:03 AM~20232675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like the pic bro!! Congratz bro van looking tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

DOPE!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 09:25 AM~20235108
> *YOU GONNA LET ME DO THE MOONLANDER RIGHT.(MOBILE HOME)
> *


moonlander: that's dope. wife called dibs on the interior, so we'll see. She'll probably back out. We definitely gotta collab on the next big one though. Shit, I may have to get 2 of those :biggrin: 

speaking of moonlanders, what do you think of doing this one up in some space age pimpin shit?



















thinking just 1 seat up front & a loveseat wraparound the back


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 10:49 AM~20235264
> *moonlander: that's dope. wife called dibs on the interior, so we'll see.  She'll probably back out.  We definitely gotta collab on the next big one though.  Shit, I may have to get 2 of those  :biggrin:
> 
> speaking of moonlanders, what do you think of doing this one up in some space age pimpin shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking just 1 seat up front & a loveseat wraparound the back
> *


 :0 :wow: he'll yeah do that hoe homie. It would look dope :yes:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 09:49 AM~20235264
> *moonlander: that's dope. wife called dibs on the interior, so we'll see.  She'll probably back out.  We definitely gotta collab on the next big one though.  Shit, I may have to get 2 of those  :biggrin:
> 
> speaking of moonlanders, what do you think of doing this one up in some space age pimpin shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking just 1 seat up front & a loveseat wraparound the back
> *


IM DOWN LIKE 4 FLATS & NO JACK


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 09:49 AM~20235264
> *moonlander: that's dope. wife called dibs on the interior, so we'll see.  She'll probably back out.  We definitely gotta collab on the next big one though.  Shit, I may have to get 2 of those  :biggrin:
> 
> speaking of moonlanders, what do you think of doing this one up in some space age pimpin shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking just 1 seat up front & a loveseat wraparound the back
> *


HEY WILL YOU POST UP MOONLANDER OR STILL KEEPING IT UNDERCOVER?JUST ASKING NO WORRIES SIR. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

lol naw man not undercover, just haven't cut into it yet.  




























tOrj_6FqwuQ&feature=related


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 10:49 AM~20235651
> *lol naw man not undercover, just haven't cut into it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tOrj_6FqwuQ&feature=related
> *


YUP THATS IT WEY.I LOVE THAT BITCH


----------



## dig_derange

yeeeah.. your gonna have to do the guts on this one.


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 10:58 AM~20235701
> *yeeeah.. your gonna have to do the guts on this one.
> *


AWEREADY.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 11:49 AM~20235651
> *lol naw man not undercover, just haven't cut into it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tOrj_6FqwuQ&feature=related
> *



:0 snap I think I know whats coming?


----------



## richphotos

i'm interested in seeing where this one goes!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 09:06 AM~20235391
> *IM DOWN LIKE 4 FLATS & NO JACK
> *


lol... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 1 2011, 04:19 PM~20237644
> *i'm interested in seeing where this one goes!
> *


lol.. me too! :biggrin: whatever direction it takes, it's destined to be on some otha shit


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 05:26 PM~20237683
> *lol.. me too!  :biggrin:  whatever direction it takes, it's destined to be on some otha shit
> *


no doubt bro'...Tingos always knows how to get down wit it. :wow: :biggrin:  :drama:


----------



## TINGOS

I WAS CHILLIN AT JOHNNY'S CRIB LASTNITE WITH MACHIO & MARIO.YOU KNOW WORKIN ON MODELS AND DRINKING SOME BREWS WHILE PUFFIN ON A NEW PORT.  WHILE CHILLIN I TOOK SOME PICS FOR LIL.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## pina's LRM replica

yea we was chillin nice pics tingo!


----------



## Hydrohype

nice pics.... 
I'm gonna need you guys to help me out again real soon? Its about time for 
this thread to rock a 69 impala!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 10:39 AM~20242273
> *nice pics....
> I'm gonna need you guys to help me out again real soon? Its about time for
> this thread to rock a 69 impala!
> *


yup that sounds cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 2 2011, 09:10 AM~20241791
> *I WAS CHILLIN AT JOHNNY'S CRIB LASTNITE WITH MACHIO & MARIO.YOU KNOW WORKIN ON MODELS AND DRINKING SOME BREWS WHILE PUFFIN ON A NEW PORT.   WHILE CHILLIN I TOOK SOME PICS FOR LIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pics bro yall lucky yall get to drink :banghead: haha jk lol bcs I cant 
:tears:


----------



## dig_derange

got some good pics man.

69 Impala would be dope Markie!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 2 2011, 12:51 PM~20242586
> * got some good pics man.
> 
> 69 Impala would be dope Markie!
> *


yup-wine me dine me 69 me.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 10:49 AM~20235264
> *moonlander: that's dope. wife called dibs on the interior, so we'll see.  She'll probably back out.  We definitely gotta collab on the next big one though.  Shit, I may have to get 2 of those  :biggrin:
> 
> speaking of moonlanders, what do you think of doing this one up in some space age pimpin shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking just 1 seat up front & a loveseat wraparound the back
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 2 2011, 11:53 AM~20242604
> *yup-wine me dine me 69 me.
> *


lmao :0 :0 (I dont know that one) lol....

okay hears the story guys.. I made a real mess of this car. it started out as a 
clean promo, then i cut the hood and the trunk open.. with a dull blade, with out my glass's while at the doctors office with moms...

the then I got happy and started to cut the doors.. :uh: not a good idea...
I aborted that mission.. (no more open doors in my future)

2 month's later I complete the trunk and hood removal, and try to bondo scratch repair for the 
first time.. I did the hood and trunk. ( I give myself a grade of C-) now I got this
expensive blue bondo Gob on my door and i dont dare fuck with it.. :uh: because I 
dont want to sand down the door lines..and i dont want to loose the side trim nor the door handles.. alot of big time painters like (Masterpiece guys) remove the door handles... we all know there shit is always top flight? but i really would miss my door handles if they got removed.. 
(IS IT POSSIBLE TO RESOLVE THAT ISSUE)?

Now on to the next issue,, hinging the hood and trunk and fitting a frame on this bitch? I had planed on fitting a 65 frame on this car... but the hood and trunk have to be hinged to the interior? well fuck,, when i hold the interior in place?
there is a big ass gap on each side of the hood,








I just dont know how this bitch
is going to play out? (The lay and lock up of a car is a big deal to me) but for me 
to fab up a frame.. I need the handle the body 1,000 times to make shit fit..
but if the hood and trunk hinge are attached to the interior? that means the interior 
has to be attached to under belly of the car while I am trying to fit the chassis in?
I picture this shit sliding all over the place.. and the windshield has a crack in the 
front with a bunch of scratch's.. but I got more.. 
I guess the biggest problem would be the body work and bondo gob on the 
passenger door? that has to be addressed before I can even think about fitting the frame, and what color the interior and body is going to be.. I was thinking a wine color metalic sort of like (Marinates Glasshouse) matching interior and roof heavily
flaked out with silver and gold? or a champaine tan color with the roof flake out?
I hope i am not kicked out the club because of the long letter?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 04:39 PM~20243074
> *lmao  :0  :0 (I dont know that one) lol....
> 
> okay hears the story guys.. I made a real mess of this car.  it started out as a
> clean promo, then i cut the hood and the trunk open.. with a dull blade, with out my glass's while at the doctors office with moms...
> 
> the then I got happy and started to cut the doors.. :uh: not a good idea...
> I aborted that mission.. (no more open doors in my future)
> 
> 2 month's later I complete the trunk and hood removal, and try to bondo scratch repair  for the
> first time.. I did the hood and trunk. ( I give myself a grade of C-) now I got this
> expensive blue bondo Gob on my door and i dont dare fuck with it.. :uh:  because I
> dont want to sand down the door lines..and i dont want to loose the side trim nor the door handles.. alot of big time painters like (Masterpiece guys) remove the door handles... we all know there shit is always top flight?  but i really would miss my door handles if they got removed..
> (IS IT POSSIBLE TO RESOLVE THAT ISSUE)?
> 
> Now on to the next issue,, hinging the hood and trunk and fitting a frame on this bitch? I had planed on fitting a 65 frame  on this car...  but the hood and trunk have to be hinged to the interior? well fuck,, when i hold the interior in place?
> there is a big ass gap on each side of the hood,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont know how this bitch
> is going to play out?  (The lay and lock up of a car is a big deal to me) but for me
> to fab up a frame.. I need the handle the body 1,000 times to make shit fit..
> but if the hood and trunk hinge are attached to the interior? that means the interior
> has to be attached to under belly of the car while I am trying to fit the chassis in?
> I picture this shit sliding all over the place.. and the windshield has a crack in the
> front with a bunch of scratch's.. but I got more..
> I guess the biggest problem would be the body work and bondo gob on the
> passenger door?  that has to be addressed before I can even think about fitting the frame, and what color the interior and body is going to be.. I was thinking a wine color metalic sort of like (Marinates Glasshouse) matching interior and roof heavily
> flaked out with silver and gold?  or a champaine tan color with the roof flake out?
> I hope i am not kicked out the club because of  the long letter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It should harm any details sanding off that mud. Take your time with it. Re-scribing the door jambs isnt a big deal either. But it doesn't look as bad as your making. Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 02:27 PM~20243313
> *It should harm any details sanding off that mud. Take your time with it. Re-scribing the door jambs isnt a big deal either. But it doesn't look as bad as your making. Lol :biggrin:
> *


 thanks... May.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 04:27 PM~20243313
> *It should harm any details sanding off that mud. Take your time with it. Re-scribing the door jambs isnt a big deal either. But it doesn't look as bad as your making. Lol :biggrin:
> *


X2 BRO get sanding sticks or just sand paper a lil square and sand it down. but take yout time. dont rush on it.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 2 2011, 09:10 AM~20241791
> *I WAS CHILLIN AT JOHNNY'S CRIB LASTNITE WITH MACHIO & MARIO.YOU KNOW WORKIN ON MODELS AND DRINKING SOME BREWS WHILE PUFFIN ON A NEW PORT.   WHILE CHILLIN I TOOK SOME PICS FOR LIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pics wey...i need to fly out dere an chill wit yall some time soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 2 2011, 02:54 PM~20243426
> *X2 BRO get sanding sticks or just sand paper a lil square and sand it down. but take yout time. dont rush on it.
> *


 Yea I appreciate the tips but, I should have known better than to mess with the 
doors? A 69 is too damm valuable for my un-experienced ass to go messin with.
I am not sanding off the these door handle's or the side trim or door lines..
I know when it's over my head? and this repair is over my head.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

send it over to me bro, I can handle it for ya.. no bullshit, be happy to do it. then I can drop it to Machio for paint


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 3 2011, 12:46 AM~20246573
> *send it over to me  bro, I can handle it for ya.. no bullshit, be happy to do it.  then I can drop it to Machio for paint
> *


 your singing my song baby boy! :biggrin: well talk in the morning...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 2 2011, 08:10 AM~20241791
> *I WAS CHILLIN AT JOHNNY'S CRIB LASTNITE WITH MACHIO & MARIO.YOU KNOW WORKIN ON MODELS AND DRINKING SOME BREWS WHILE PUFFIN ON A NEW PORT.   WHILE CHILLIN I TOOK SOME PICS FOR LIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you homies are puting it down


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 09:49 AM~20235651
> *lol naw man not undercover, just haven't cut into it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tOrj_6FqwuQ&feature=related
> *


HOLY FUCK! THIS IS AWESOME! YOU GUYS NEED TO GET PINA TO DO A "STRIPES" REPLICA OUTA THIS! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## dig_derange

that's funny you say that.. was watching that movie the other day & I'll be damned if it isn't the exact same type of rig & that shit's been on my mind.


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 3 2011, 10:59 AM~20247984
> *that's funny you say that.. was watching that movie the other day & I'll be damned if it isn't the exact same type of rig & that shit's been on my mind.
> *


soon as I saw this thing, that movie's all I could see! :roflmao:


----------



## machio

Been M.I.A this weekend,put in some major work .Tx,your LS,is jamed and in da booth,Ds 61,tingos 51,pina painted wild thing,marios ls painted.decaled the blue bird decaled,selina bomb,got the base on the wicked,finished the drop top red ls,jamed the 50 bomb truck.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

dang homie, thats some serious work put in! Keep us posted !


----------



## OFDatTX

Dam y'all puttin in some work cars are looking tight. Bro 
Thanks for doin up my ls thanks Machio and pina I appreciate it alot bro's.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 4 2011, 06:57 AM~20253796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been M.I.A this weekend,put in some major work .Tx,your LS,is jamed and in da booth,Ds 61,tingos 51,pina painted wild thing,marios ls painted.decaled the blue bird decaled,selina bomb,got the base on the wicked,finished the drop top red ls,jamed the 50 bomb truck.
> *


that shit looks good..


----------



## machio

Thanks homies,no problem Tx,going to post up some progress soon..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 4 2011, 10:46 AM~20254550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homies,no problem Tx,going to post up some progress soon..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

muck love & respect to the fam Johnny & Machio,yall getting down with it.


----------



## TINGOS

I dropped off Taz his trey & picked up his panel.But this bitch got me in check.I want to jump on it but cant till I finish all the other kits I have right now.

got dam it chit.lol


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 4 2011, 09:46 AM~20254550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homies,no problem Tx,going to post up some progress soon..
> *


a wey Selena murals are on hit wey.cant wait for the Dallas Super Show.Its on in this bitch


----------



## machio

[/quote]
I think u should get a 70 Hydro,convert it to a 69,the under carige will do it some justice,I would go with with the champaine ,just my dos centavos..   I have a 70 shell some were,if I find it,I will send it your way,just to have as a back up,


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 4 2011, 09:18 AM~20254847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped off Taz his trey & picked up his panel.But this bitch got me in check.I want to jump on it but cant till I finish all the other kits I have right now.
> 
> got dam it chit.lol
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 4 2011, 09:18 AM~20254847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped off Taz his trey & picked up his panel.But this bitch got me in check.I want to jump on it but cant till I finish all the other kits I have right now.
> 
> got dam it chit.lol
> *


love that truck bro!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

:wow: damn guys, everything looks fuckin awesome.


----------



## Hydrohype

>


I think u should get a 70 Hydro,convert it to a 69,the under carige will do it some justice,I would go with with the champaine ,just my dos centavos..   I have a 70 shell some were,if I find it,I will send it your way,just to have as a back up,
[/quote]
thanks Machio.. I need to get a 70 anyway for the collection, but I thought they 
came with the promo style bottom too? Once I get a 65 frame to fit nice n clean on 
this 69 body? I am going to ship it to dig so he can handle the bondo and blems
then he is going to turn it over to you? or ship it back to me for paint..
and yea champaign candy, with a flaked roof..is the ticket... I hope to have some skirts by then...



> I dropped off Taz his trey & picked up his panel.But this bitch got me in check.I want to jump on it but cant till I finish all the other kits I have right now.
> 
> got dam it chit.lol


damm I love the colors on this two tone.. its really does work well with club flag on it.


----------



## machio

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 4 2011, 11:18 AM~20254847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped off Taz his trey & picked up his panel.But this bitch got me in check.I want to jump on it but cant till I finish all the other kits I have right now.
> 
> got dam it chit.lol
> *


 :wow: :wow: dam this 54 looks tight cant wait to see wat u come up with the interoir tingo :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 4 2011, 01:36 PM~20255953
> *:wow:  :wow: dam this 54 looks tight cant wait to see wat u come up with the interoir tingo :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 ! You know that interior is gonna be SOLID !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

Looking good fellas!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio+Apr 4 2011, 08:57 AM~20253796-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been M.I.A this weekend,put in some major work .Tx,your LS,is jamed and in da booth,Ds 61,tingos 51,pina painted wild thing,marios ls painted.decaled the blue bird decaled,selina bomb,got the base on the wicked,finished the drop top red ls,jamed the 50 bomb truck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Apr 4 2011, 10:46 AM~20254550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homies,no problem Tx,going to post up some progress soon..
> *


work shop is kick'n eh Machio...i c Mero-Mero is gettin down wit da paint jobs. dats wats up bro'...cant wait to c more. :wow: :wow: 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 4 2011, 11:18 AM~20254847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped off Taz his trey & picked up his panel.But this bitch got me in check.I want to jump on it but cant till I finish all the other kits I have right now.
> 
> got dam it chit.lol
> *


'54 Reppin L.U.G.K. hard...dem logos r off da hook. :wow:  Taz... :worship: :worship:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 03:39 PM~20243074
> *lmao  :0  :0 (I dont know that one) lol....
> 
> okay hears the story guys.. I made a real mess of this car.  it started out as a
> clean promo, then i cut the hood and the trunk open.. with a dull blade, with out my glass's while at the doctors office with moms...
> 
> the then I got happy and started to cut the doors.. :uh: not a good idea...
> I aborted that mission.. (no more open doors in my future)
> 
> 2 month's later I complete the trunk and hood removal, and try to bondo scratch repair  for the
> first time.. I did the hood and trunk. ( I give myself a grade of C-) now I got this
> expensive blue bondo Gob on my door and i dont dare fuck with it.. :uh:  because I
> dont want to sand down the door lines..and i dont want to loose the side trim nor the door handles.. alot of big time painters like (Masterpiece guys) remove the door handles... we all know there shit is always top flight?  but i really would miss my door handles if they got removed..
> (IS IT POSSIBLE TO RESOLVE THAT ISSUE)?
> 
> Now on to the next issue,, hinging the hood and trunk and fitting a frame on this bitch? I had planed on fitting a 65 frame  on this car...  but the hood and trunk have to be hinged to the interior? well fuck,, when i hold the interior in place?
> there is a big ass gap on each side of the hood,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont know how this bitch
> is going to play out?  (The lay and lock up of a car is a big deal to me) but for me
> to fab up a frame.. I need the handle the body 1,000 times to make shit fit..
> but if the hood and trunk hinge are attached to the interior? that means the interior
> has to be attached to under belly of the car while I am trying to fit the chassis in?
> I picture this shit sliding all over the place.. and the windshield has a crack in the
> front with a bunch of scratch's.. but I got more..
> I guess the biggest problem would be the body work and bondo gob on the
> passenger door?  that has to be addressed before I can even think about fitting the frame, and what color the interior and body is going to be.. I was thinking a wine color metalic sort of like (Marinates Glasshouse) matching interior and roof heavily
> flaked out with silver and gold?  or a champaine tan color with the roof flake out?
> I hope i am not kicked out the club because of  the long letter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey Hydro bro'...did u get all dat bondo taken care of. let us know da deal on dat...


----------



## dig_derange

I've offered to help with that. Whenever you wanna send it over Markie, just lemme know & I've got an extra 70 Impala chassis we can use too. It may not be as detailed as the 65, but we can wire it all up & make it look good. plus it oughta fit better than the 65 frame too


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 05:54 PM~20257694
> *I've offered to help with that.  Whenever you wanna send it over Markie, just lemme know & I've got an extra 70 Impala chassis we can use too. It may not be as detailed as the 65, but we can wire it all up & make it look good.  plus it oughta fit better than the 65 frame too
> *


I'll hook u up with some murals markie. Hit me up brotha pik out some decals I'll sent to u or Machio if is going to kandy. Let me know bro. I got every one in the club if y'all every need some don't be afraid to ask homies.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Apr 4 2011, 02:05 PM~20256919-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey Hydro bro'...did u get all dat bondo taken care of. let us know da deal on dat...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 03:54 PM~20257694
> *I've offered to help with that.  Whenever you wanna send it over Markie, just lemme know & I've got an extra 70 Impala chassis we can use too. It may not be as detailed as the 65, but we can wire it all up & make it look good.  plus it oughta fit better than the 65 frame too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OFDatTX_@Apr 4 2011, 04:09 PM~20257816
> *I'll hook u up with some murals markie. Hit me up brotha pik out some decals I'll sent to u or Machio if is going to kandy. Let me know bro. I got every one in the club if y'all every need some don't be afraid to ask homies.
> *


 you guys are real homies. It's real cool that everybody is willing to help.. 
hear is what i had planned.. I really want to put this bish on a 65-66 frame..
it makes me feel alot better about the build. I did it on the white 68 and the creme color Glasshouse I think it wont be to difficult on a 69 promo, its a big car with alot of room,, once the frame is fitted for the body and interior, and I do hinge's front and back? I told Machio I would ship the body to dig.. for the body prep issues..
and at that point it can go to machio or come back to me for paint... hear is colors i had in mind... the darker shade on the body and the lighter shade on the roof.. with extra 
flakes...







..i've been trying to get skirts for a hot minute, like a mo fo.. anyway hear is the issue i am going to have with frame fitting and hinge work...








the body separates and leave's a gap of space between the hood, because of the cuts
and the interior cage, (regardless of what frame i use) however it wont do that once the frame and front grill is glued in place. but thats why the hing is going to be a bitch..because it has to be mounted on the interior cage? 
hear is a picture of the same gap while the car is on a 66 frame. with the grill taped 
in place, and me squeezing the side of the body!








notice the gap is not that bad now?.. Now about the mural? I got a 40 ford
delivery wagon coming any day now.. I think that would be a great car to put the LUGK logo on? and maybe a small mural on the side's or back door...and yea the grill, front and rear bumpers I want to send out to chrome tech with a bunch of other shit.. This Car is going to be my first 69 but not my last..
you guys are gonna be helping me out with alot of shit.. 
(SO IF ITS OKAY WITH YALL?) i WANTED TO SEND THIS OTHER CAR TO THE WHOLE CLUB FOR YOU GUYS TO KEEP? AND ADD IT TO THE TEXAS AND MISSISSIPPI COLLECTION...THE BUMPERS AND GRILL ARE PRETTY CLEAN. BUT BOTH SETS ARE GOING TO CHROME TECH ANY WAY.


























(yall gonna kill me for all this writing) :uh:


----------



## OFDatTX

Just let me know when u need the murals markie and I'll get the
Ready bro.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 5 2011, 09:06 AM~20264019
> *Just let me know when u need the murals markie and I'll get the
> Ready bro.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks OFDat!


----------



## dig_derange

Love the color choices Markie. Shit is gonna be clean!! The other 69 would make a nice club build. That's mighty generous of you bro.

maybe a Tattoo You replica


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 5 2011, 02:13 PM~20265318
> *Love the color choices Markie.  Shit is gonna be clean!! The other 69 would make a nice club build. That's mighty generous of you bro.
> 
> maybe a Tattoo You replica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 5 2011, 12:13 PM~20265318
> *Love the color choices Markie.  Shit is gonna be clean!! The other 69 would make a nice club build. That's mighty generous of you bro.
> 
> maybe a Tattoo You replica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooohh, I think Pina's would like this? we got to get some damm skirts  
I think I have another dash board like that? (i think it comes in the 65 rivi)?
























or was it out of an amt 64? I will start looking for it.. plus I will keep my eye out for 
a 70 parts car for windows and such.. dig I still need to pick your brain about chrome tech,, I want to get my first batch ready for shipping between now and this time next 
month...

P.S, question..for everybody..








where do you think I can get a sun-visor made for this chevy..


----------



## TINGOS

I have plenty of visors Woodgrain hooked me up with Hydro


----------



## machio

I have new windows from a 70 imp if u need em,interior tub and dash to,let me know Dro
OK,I'm goin in,fixin to put my pinstripin skillz on blast,no turnin back now..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 5 2011, 12:13 PM~20265318
> *Love the color choices Markie.  Shit is gonna be clean!! The other 69 would make a nice club build. That's mighty generous of you bro.
> 
> maybe a Tattoo You replica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would be tight hydro you know me i love replicas that one would be cool to see! :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 01:43 PM~20265895
> *I have plenty of visors Woodgrain hooked me up with Hydro
> *


I have original skirts for the 70,Tingo got the skirts for that bomb to,and a cooler..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

my new 'LAS VEGAS' project with a lil modafying this will turn out pretty good gonna try an step my game up with this one!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 5 2011, 03:50 PM~20265940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have new windows from a 70 imp if u need em,interior tub and dash to,let me know Dro
> OK,I'm goin in,fixin to put my pinstripin skillz on blast,no turnin back now..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :drama: cant wait to see it bro I know U going to done some crazy pinstripin homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Apr 5 2011, 01:43 PM~20265895-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of visors Woodgrain hooked me up with Hydro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damm this is going to be a busy year.. okay let me know if any of the visers
> will fit this 51? it has skirts already...and i got some gangster two tones in mind for paint.. thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pina's LRM [email protected] 5 2011, 02:00 PM~20265996
> *that would be tight hydro you know me i love replicas that one would be cool to see! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then it's official i will send you guys the club 69 Asap.. just give me the location of where you want it to go first? The Cali 69 I will keep hear until i get it fitted for
> the 65 frame..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Apr 5 2011, 01:50 PM~20265940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have new windows from a 70 imp if u need em,interior tub and dash to,let me know Dro
> OK,I'm goin in,fixin to put my pinstripin skillz on blast,no turnin back now..
> *


 the interior tube and windows i could use for sure... dont loose track of them..
Those 70 skirts will really come in handy too...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 5 2011, 03:14 PM~20266080
> *my new 'LAS VEGAS' project with a lil modafying this will turn out pretty good gonna try an step my game up with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUUUUCK YEAH


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 5 2011, 03:10 PM~20266062
> *I have original skirts for the 70,Tingo got the skirts for that bomb to,and a cooler..
> *


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 5 2011, 03:26 PM~20266152
> *Damm this is going to be a busy year.. okay let me know if any of the visers
> will fit this 51? it has skirts already...and i got some gangster two tones in mind for paint.. thanks...
> then it's official i will send you guys the club 69 Asap.. just give me the location of where you want it to go first?  The Cali 69 I will keep hear until i get it fitted for
> the 65 frame..
> 
> 
> the interior tube and windows i could use for sure... dont loose track of them..
> Those 70 skirts will really come in handy too...
> *


busy year indeed  

You can send me the 69 whenever you are ready. I'll strip it down, but I'd have to pass it on to someone else to handle the "a" pillar. I'm not confident enough in that.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 5 2011, 03:09 PM~20266417
> *busy year indeed
> 
> You can send me the 69 whenever you are ready.  I'll strip it down, but I'd have to pass it on to someone else to handle the "a" pillar.  I'm not confident enough in that.
> *


 COOL I THINK i STILL HAVE THE ADDY/ BUT SEND IT TO ME JUST IN CASE..
i HAVE THAT MISSING PILLAR TOO...

PINA THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD BRO..


----------



## machio

Pina Gone Mad,lookin good wey,no ****.


----------



## dfwr83

L.U.G.K. gonna get stupid wit it... :run: :run: 2011!!! i gotta get off da chill wagon an put some work n...gettin left n da dust. :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 6 2011, 04:05 AM~20271770
> *L.U.G.K. gonna get stupid wit it... :run:  :run: 2011!!! i gotta get off da chill wagon an put some work n...gettin left n da dust.  :roflmao:
> *


GET ON IT D.TINGOS IS BACK LIKE PINK FLOYD THE MACHINE.WELCOME MY SONE TO THE MACHINE.LOL.


----------



## machio

First time handlin a pinstripe brush,practicin on this hood,fixin to get brave with it and try it out on the 50..I will tape up my strait lines next time..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 07:07 AM~20272336
> *GET ON IT D.TINGOS IS BACK LIKE PINK FLOYD THE MACHINE.WELCOME MY SONE TO THE MACHINE.LOL.
> *


 (no ****) shine on then,, you crazy diamond..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ima put a working suspention on it and ima have all the parts gold plated!


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: :wow: that pinstripin is tight no doubt bro u doin a great job machio
pina homie ure doin some clean crazy stuff homie u a replica king bro :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 6 2011, 08:42 AM~20272912
> *:wow:  :wow: that pinstripin is tight no doubt bro u doin a great job machio
> pina homie ure doin some clean crazy stuff homie u a replica king bro :worship: :worship:
> *


lol thanks jc means a lot you know i was just talking to machio and tingo i told them thats what i wanted to shoot for the REPLICA KING not cause i make them the cleanest becouse theres other homies here on lil that got much skills but cause im the dude with the most replicas you feel me just need a few more finished replica builds under my belt!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I like that cutlass can you make me 1





> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 08:36 AM~20272859
> *ima put a working suspention on it and ima have all the parts gold plated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 09:36 AM~20272859
> *ima put a working suspention on it and ima have all the parts gold plated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 11:08 AM~20273113
> *lol thanks jc means a lot  you know i was just talking to machio and tingo i told them thats what i wanted to shoot for the REPLICA KING not cause i make them the cleanest becouse theres other homies here on lil that got much skills but cause im the dude with the most replicas you feel me just need a few more finished replica builds under my belt!
> *


U HAVE THE BLACK BELT ALREADY BRO! 
I SAY U ALREADY :worship: THE REPLICA KING :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 6 2011, 09:11 AM~20273137
> *I like that cutlass can you make me 1
> *


lol i dont make them homie i bought it from some one here on lil for 50$ bucks its a 84 cutty resin body i just cut it all open


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 6 2011, 09:14 AM~20273166
> *U HAVE THE BLACK BELT ALREADY BRO!
> I SAY U ALREADY :worship: THE REPLICA KING :worship:
> *


thanks homie means alot! :roflmao: :run: :run:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 11:20 AM~20273202
> *thanks homie means alot!  :roflmao:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 10:08 AM~20273113
> *lol thanks jc means a lot  you know i was just talking to machio and tingo i told them thats what i wanted to shoot for the REPLICA KING not cause i make them the cleanest becouse theres other homies here on lil that got much skills but cause im the dude with the most replicas you feel me just need a few more finished replica builds under my belt!
> *


GO FOR IT JOHNNY.REPLICAS IS YOUR THING.CLUB GOT YO BACK ON THIS.

DALLAS TEXAS IN THE HOUSE 214


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 11:33 AM~20273304
> *GO FOR IT JOHNNY.REPLICAS IS YOUR THING.CLUB GOT YO BACK ON THIS.
> 
> DALLAS TEXAS IN THE HOUSE 214
> *


:yes:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:33 AM~20273304
> *GO FOR IT JOHNNY.REPLICAS IS YOUR THING.CLUB GOT YO BACK ON THIS.
> 
> DALLAS TEXAS IN THE HOUSE 214
> *


thanks tx an tingo!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 6 2011, 09:14 AM~20273166
> *U HAVE THE BLACK BELT ALREADY BRO!
> I SAY U ALREADY :worship: THE REPLICA KING :worship:
> *


 yea i think I would agree..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 6 2011, 09:37 PM~20279213
> *yea i think I would agree..
> *


thanks hydro means lot homie! just think i need a few more finished replics under my belt first but thats what i wana shoot for!


----------



## Hydrohype

I am ready for paint.
Now I will try to sleep for an hour or so...
.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 05:50 AM~20289566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ready for paint.
> Now I will try to sleep for an hour or so...
> .
> *


thats looking tight hydro! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 8 2011, 06:48 AM~20289785
> *thats looking tight hydro! :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks bro.. this car really takes me back to my childhood.. it was my brothers first 
lowrider.. and the first car i ever seen with suprems.....
It's to late now? but i found the ford frame and suspension that really goes with this car.. so maybe later I will get a promo or a resin galaxie and build another one?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 6 2011, 11:14 AM~20273166
> *U HAVE THE BLACK BELT ALREADY BRO!
> I SAY U ALREADY :worship: THE REPLICA KING :worship:
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 8 2011, 10:18 AM~20291311
> *X-2!!!
> *


thanks homie means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 8 2011, 10:18 AM~20291311
> *X-2!!!
> *


thanks homie means alot!


----------



## Hydrohype

what's up family? :biggrin: I want to paint today, but the sun is playing games 
with a mo fo..


----------



## DTownRepresenta

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 05:50 AM~20289566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ready for paint.
> Now I will try to sleep for an hour or so...
> .
> *


its lookn clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DTownRepresenta_@Apr 9 2011, 02:07 PM~20298521
> *its lookn clean homie :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks man..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 9 2011, 01:30 PM~20297849
> *thanks homie means alot!
> *


Bro, you do some badass work!!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Apr 6 2011, 11:14 AM~20273166-->
> 
> 
> 
> U HAVE THE BLACK BELT ALREADY BRO!
> I SAY U ALREADY :worship: THE REPLICA KING :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 :worship:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 11:31 PM~20279149
> *thanks tx an tingo!   :biggrin:
> *


i got ur bak Johnny bro'...L.U.G.K. MS side. :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

undergound reyes r putting it down homies, keep up the great builds carnales


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 10 2011, 03:13 AM~20302253
> *X2 :worship:
> i got ur bak Johnny bro'...L.U.G.K. MS side. :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


thanks D means alot bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 10 2011, 10:41 AM~20303586
> *undergound reyes r putting it down homies, keep up the great builds carnales
> *


on behalf of L.U.G.K thanks homie preciate the good words means alot to the fam!


----------



## machio

Sup Homies,pulled da fitty back out da box,going to go with the tangerine,almost done with da pluming,ready to spray soon...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 10 2011, 02:31 PM~20304582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Homies,pulled da fitty back out da box,going to go with the tangerine,almost done with da pluming,ready to spray soon...
> *


 this suspension work is sick.. and you know I love them pump's,,


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 10 2011, 04:31 PM~20304582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Homies,pulled da fitty back out da box,going to go with the tangerine,almost done with da pluming,ready to spray soon...
> *


DAMN!!! Machio wey...dat truck is off da hook carnal. :wow: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 04:44 PM~20304628
> *this suspension work is sick.. and you know I love them pump's,,
> *


x2 ! Are you puttin a silver or gold base under the tangerine ? Or ...... :dunno:


I used gold on "Hollywood Swingin' " and I hated the look of it. I wanted it to be more orange. Next time I'm usin' silver !

Bro your work is amazin' , keep us posted !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 10 2011, 02:31 PM~20304582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Homies,pulled da fitty back out da box,going to go with the tangerine,almost done with da pluming,ready to spray soon...
> *


you gettin down machio lil truck looking clean! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 10 2011, 08:07 PM~20305648
> *you gettin down machio lil truck looking clean! :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 05:23 PM~20305340
> *x2 ! Are you puttin a silver or gold base under the tangerine ? Or ...... :dunno:
> I used gold on "Hollywood Swingin' " and I hated the look of it. I wanted it to be more orange. Next time I'm usin' silver !
> 
> Bro your work is amazin' , keep us posted !
> *


Thanks Homies,I'm going with silver Trend,I'm layin out some shades with the gold,going with a champain gold for da paterns,just sprayed the frame and alcladed some parts..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 11 2011, 01:07 AM~20308325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Homies,I'm going with silver Trend,I'm layin out some shades with the gold,going with a champain gold for da paterns,just sprayed the frame and alcladed some parts..
> *


Nice ! That Alclad looks like chrome !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 10 2011, 11:07 PM~20308325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Homies,I'm going with silver Trend,I'm layin out some shades with the gold,going with a champain gold for da paterns,just sprayed the frame and alcladed some parts..
> *


    :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

damn bro, this truck is dope. the suspension work is on another level man. diggin the color of choice too


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 11 2011, 11:29 AM~20310429
> *damn bro, this truck is dope.  the suspension work is on another level man.  diggin the color of choice too
> *


x2 Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Yo Markie!, go the 69 today. It's in pretty good shape! I'm planning on getting the body work done this week. bath time for that sucker!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 11 2011, 11:09 AM~20311038
> *Yo Markie!, go the 69 today.  It's in pretty good shape! I'm planning on getting the body work done this week. bath time for that sucker!
> *


 Thats good new's bro.. I know it found a good home with my extended family..

Machio that shit looks good bro...the truck is going to be super sick..

well guys last night I water sanded the ford, and Young Hoggs 66..
I used tried all kinds of different shit.. I tried an old sanding pad. 12.000 grit. and another paper 3,600 grit.. and sand paper 2,000 grit.. I just wanted to smooth out 
some of the orange peal? the 66 worked like a charm..
the ford started to loose paint around some of the edge's and high points..
then I found a gash in the roof that i did not notice before.. so this morning I 
resprayed both cars,, I just dont know about the ford? I love the color, but something is telling I should do it better.. I dose not have that deep look all the way 
around the car? it looks deep only in certain area's? then there is this light spot right behind the passenger rear window.. Young Hoggs car is cool.. I sprayed it with no
problems ,, then hit it with a light mist of silver flake.. I gonna hit the hobby store today before the post office run..and get some sanding pads..

















































































I KNOW I SAID i WAS GOING TO PUT A LIGHT BROWN ON THE ROOF OF THE FORD? BUT I CHANGED MY MIND.. i AM GOING WITH SOMETHING MORE SUBTLE\
THE ROOF IS GOING TO BE BURGUNDY BERRY METALLIC, WITH A MIST OF 
GOLD FLAKE..


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 10 2011, 02:31 PM~20304582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Homies,pulled da fitty back out da box,going to go with the tangerine,almost done with da pluming,ready to spray soon...
> *


I'm diggin the set-up! looks REAL clean!


----------



## richphotos

real nice work homie


----------



## machio

alright homies,ain't tryin to burn this biuld out buy postin to many pics,just geti n feed back from da fam as I go,using this bed as a mock up,starting to see 
were I'm going with this,was thinking of going with the fiber glass look from the floor up,dash counsel ,every thing,add some bisquite to,or go original?the rear bed panels are over cut cuz it was slamed on dunk wheels at first,the others will be fited .mocked up the rear bed floor,still got to cut the front part...


----------



## machio

Thanks Homies


----------



## sinicle

shit I think it's great you post a lot! is it faux pas to flood your own topic with progress pics? :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 11 2011, 04:35 PM~20312707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright homies,ain't tryin to burn this biuld out buy postin to many pics,just geti n feed back from da fam as I go,using this bed as a mock up,starting to see were I'm going with this,was thinking of going with the fiber glass look from the floor up,dash counsel ,every thing,add some bisquite to,or go original?the rear bed panels are over cut cuz it was slamed on dunk wheels at first,the others will be fited mocked up the rear bed floor,still got to cut the front part...
> *


that's a tough one bro. I'd like to see the plexi, but the rest of it is really askin for that OG style man.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 11 2011, 05:35 PM~20312707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright homies,ain't tryin to burn this biuld out buy postin to many pics,just geti n feed back from da fam as I go,using this bed as a mock up,starting to see
> were I'm going with this,was thinking of going with the fiber glass look from the floor up,dash counsel ,every thing,add some bisquite to,or go original?the rear bed panels are over cut cuz it was slamed on dunk wheels at first,the others will be fited .mocked up the rear bed floor,still got to cut the front part...
> *


Damn wey, dat truck is bad ass...da set up an all da alclad parts is off da hook. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 11 2011, 03:49 PM~20312781
> *that's a tough one bro.  I'd like to see the plexi, but the rest of it is really askin for that OG style man.
> *


 yea i am thinkin, why hide all the bomb shit you did to the frame..
It looks dope..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 11 2011, 05:35 PM~20312707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright homies,ain't tryin to burn this biuld out buy postin to many pics,just geti n feed back from da fam as I go,using this bed as a mock up,starting to see
> were I'm going with this,was thinking of going with the fiber glass look from the floor up,dash counsel ,every thing,add some bisquite to,or go original?the rear bed panels are over cut cuz it was slamed on dunk wheels at first,the others will be fited .mocked up the rear bed floor,still got to cut the front part...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

I bitch and moan all the time,, but i do try to put in work every day.. :happysad:


----------



## OFDatTX

that Truck Is comming along machio cant wait to see done bro. :wow: :thumbsup:



Hydro thats tight bro that color choice is going to set it off real nice :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 12 2011, 10:33 AM~20319441
> *that Truck Is comming along machio cant wait to see done bro. :wow: :thumbsup:
> Hydro thats tight bro that color choice is going to set it off real nice :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks bro.. I got my fingers crossed..


----------



## machio

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 12 2011, 10:26 AM~20319406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bitch and moan all the time,, but i do try to put in work every day.. :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 11 2011, 03:35 PM~20312707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright homies,ain't tryin to burn this biuld out buy postin to many pics,just geti n feed back from da fam as I go,using this bed as a mock up,starting to see
> were I'm going with this,was thinking of going with the fiber glass look from the floor up,dash counsel ,every thing,add some bisquite to,or go original?the rear bed panels are over cut cuz it was slamed on dunk wheels at first,the others will be fited .mocked up the rear bed floor,still got to cut the front part...
> *


damn cuz thats looking tight! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 11 2011, 04:35 PM~20312707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright homies,ain't tryin to burn this biuld out buy postin to many pics,just geti n feed back from da fam as I go,using this bed as a mock up,starting to see
> were I'm going with this,was thinking of going with the fiber glass look from the floor up,dash counsel ,every thing,add some bisquite to,or go original?the rear bed panels are over cut cuz it was slamed on dunk wheels at first,the others will be fited .mocked up the rear bed floor,still got to cut the front part...
> *



lokks good Machio


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Work is lookin' good up in here fellas !


----------



## Hydrohype

pictures dont do this color justice.. I know see where I made mistakes. I want to keep it? But I know it should be better, so i will put it in the bath tomorrow, and i will do better on this car, I am confident that it could be better.. I will step my game up.. dam i dont know? part of me wants to keep it the way it is?
when I look it with my eyes I like it? but when I look at the pictures on my monitor? I say do it over..


----------



## Hydrohype

well this is an idea of what i am shooting for?


----------



## machio

I think this kit is going to look pimp the way u told me,some good clear will bring the metalic out real nice,no need to dip it.I see u handlin that paint Dro,keep em comin..no ****..


----------



## machio

Sneek Peek at Pinas Wicked,I started to peal the tape on the door,thanks for drawin up the paterns rivi,helped me out a lot,the tapin was a chalenge..pina helped out with flakin out the base.make it happen..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 09:08 AM~20327225
> *Sneek Peek at Pinas Wicked,I started to peal the tape on the door,thanks for drawin up the paterns rivi,helped me out a lot,the tapin was a chalenge..pina helped out with flakin out the base.make it happen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wild patterns bro yall are getting down over there much props homies 
:worship: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 13 2011, 07:16 AM~20327275
> *thats wild patterns bro yall are getting down over there much props homies
> :worship: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:
> *


Thanks tx,ain't forgot about u homie,got the ls preped and ready,should have the 51,61 and ls shined up this week..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 09:23 AM~20327311
> *Thanks tx,ain't forgot about u homie,got the ls preped and ready,should have the 51,61 and ls shined up this week..
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## sinicle

@ Machio: YOU'RE A MADMAN! DO YOU JUST HAVE TO PICK THE MOST INTRICATE PATTERNS OR WHAT?isn't the guy who painted that 1:1 named Vanderslice or something? the same guy who did the green R.O.C.C. Linclon Navi? looks AWESOME ALL THE SAME! :thumbsup: 

@ Hydro: I think the red would look fine after more clear and polish, maybe pinstripe or foil around the tapeline between the roof and body?...if it even needs it. the color is great! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 13 2011, 08:45 AM~20327424
> *@ Machio: YOU'RE A MADMAN! DO YOU JUST HAVE TO PICK THE MOST INTRICATE PATTERNS OR WHAT?isn't the guy who painted that 1:1 named Vanderslice or something? the same guy who did the green R.O.C.C. Linclon Navi? looks AWESOME ALL THE SAME! :thumbsup:
> 
> @ Hydro: I think the red would look fine after more clear and polish, maybe pinstripe or foil around the tapeline between the roof and body?...if it even needs it. the color is great! :biggrin:
> *


@ Sin... The guy who painted it was NOT Vanderslice, it was my boy J. Frannea.... he's painting a model for me right now, but's it's taking a minute... he was willing to paint this one for Pina but it probably would have taken him a year to do it! LOL.. he's a busy dude... it took him almost 2 months to paint my cell phone case! and BTW he's had my model for at least 3 months now... LOL, but I ain't mad at him... it's gonna be worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

MACHIO FOR PRESIDENT!!!!


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 13 2011, 07:55 AM~20327493
> *@ Sin... The guy who painted it was NOT Vanderslice, it was my boy J. Frannea.... he's painting a model for me right now, but's it's taking a minute... he was willing to paint this one for Pina but it probably would have taken him a year to do it! LOL.. he's a busy dude... it took him almost 2 months to paint my cell phone case! and BTW he's had my model for at least 3 months now... LOL, but I ain't mad at him... it's gonna be worth the wait. :thumbsup:
> *


ah, I see. the reason I thought it was is due to the intricacy of the patterns mixed with the curves, know what I mean? your boy does awesome work. and as far as his turn around time...you can't rush perfection! :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 13 2011, 07:58 AM~20327516
> *MACHIO FOR PRESIDENT!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Thanks Homies,Pins is the one that pick out some wicked ass replicas to biuld,homboy fixin to get down on the orgullo mexicano.this is the patern sceem.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 09:32 AM~20327741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Homies,Pins is the one that pick out some wicked ass replicas to biuld,homboy fixin to get down on the orgullo mexicano.this is the patern sceem.
> *


gotta love that frisket paper bro, makes things like this (that are so intricate and small) alot easier to do.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 13 2011, 09:02 AM~20327530
> *ah, I see. the reason I thought it was is due to the intricacy of the patterns mixed with the curves, know what I mean? your boy does awesome work. and as far as his turn around time...you can't rush perfection! :biggrin:
> *


Cool.... and if you haven't seen my iphone case, check it... Just to give you an idea of what's going on with my model he's painting.....


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 13 2011, 10:55 AM~20328814
> *Cool.... and if you haven't seen my iphone case, check it... Just to give you an idea of what's going on with my model he's painting.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd be more worried about scratching the case than the screen!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 08:08 AM~20327225
> *Sneek Peek at Pinas Wicked,I started to peal the tape on the door,thanks for drawin up the paterns rivi,helped me out a lot,the tapin was a chalenge..pina helped out with flakin out the base.make it happen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: never cease to amaze me bro.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio+Apr 13 2011, 06:12 AM~20326983-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think this kit is going to look pimp the way u told me,some good clear will bring the metalic out real nice,no need to dip it.I see u handlin that paint Dro,keep em comin..no ****..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good new's to me.. I thank all you guys for the advise..
> I am going to use these same two colors on another car later on...
> but next time after the primer, I think I should use a silver base coat?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Apr 13 2011, 07:08 AM~20327225
> *Sneek Peek at Pinas Wicked,I started to peal the tape on the door,thanks for drawin up the paterns rivi,helped me out a lot,the tapin was a chalenge..pina helped out with flakin out the base.make it happen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Man , do you hold your breath when you remove the tape? all that work is so deep.
its amazing... what is the trick to making sure the tape dose not lift the first layer of 
paint? :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 13 2011, 02:08 PM~20329359
> *
> 
> Man , do you hold your breath when you remove the tape? all that work is so deep.
> its amazing... what is the trick to making sure the tape dose not lift the first layer of
> paint? :wow:
> *


x2 ????


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 13 2011, 01:15 PM~20329739
> *x2 ????
> *


not sure about machio, but when I do paint work, I (VERY lightly) run a sharp blade along the edge of the tape before peeling it up :dunno:


----------



## machio

Thanks homies,I will do a how to soon,id perfer to do it in video,I hate typin,about the tape,when I aply it,I try to have a light hand,don't like to put presure on it,I will use pinstripe tape,then mask over that very lightly,I run the blade over the pinstrpe tape to trim the maskin so I won't cut into the paint,I never wait till the paint completly dry to remove the tape,just cause I loose paitence.to aply paterns over paint,I like to mist the paint,sometimes it takes a cuple of layers,what your tryin to do is aply the least amout of paint,that helps and keeps the paint from bleedin,then again ,I just started painting ,never got a how to,don't have much room for eror since most of the kits I paint ain't mine,still have yet to dip a kit,not lookin forward to no time soon..   Tx,Hydro,feel free to call any time y'all Painting,I drive all day so I'm available any time..


----------



## 65rivi

tha' mad man at work!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 01:33 PM~20329861
> *Thanks homies,I will do a how to soon,id perfer to do it in video,I hate typin,about the tape,when I aply it,I try to have a light hand,don't like to put presure on it,I will use pinstripe tape,then mask over that very lightly,I run the blade over the pinstrpe tape to trim the maskin so I won't cut into the paint,I never wait till the paint completly dry to remove the tape,just cause I loose paitence.to aply paterns over paint,I like to mist the paint,sometimes it takes a cuple of layers,what your tryin to do is aply the least amout of paint,that helps and keeps the paint from bleedin,then again ,I just started painting ,never got a how to,don't have much room for eror since most of the kits I paint ain't mine,still have yet to dip a kit,not lookin forward to no time soon..    Tx,Hydro,feel free to call any time y'all Painting,I drive all day so I'm available any time..
> *


  okay you pointed out one of my mistakes.. i have always applied pressure
to the tape, out of fear of the paint bleeding under my line... so i guess its that pressure that make's me run the risk of lifting paint when i lift the tape?


----------



## machio

Pina workin at Frost now,snuck Orgullo mexicano in,flakein it out..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 03:42 PM~20329928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pina workin at Frost now,snuck Orgullo mexicano in,flakein it out..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: thats some flake !!!!!!!!!!! :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 13 2011, 01:41 PM~20329913
> *  okay you pointed out one of my mistakes.. i have always applied pressure
> to the tape, out of fear of the paint bleeding under my line... so i guess its that pressure that make's me run the risk of lifting paint when i lift the tape?
> *


Ye Dro,try to find a tape that's like laytex,masking tape will bleed ,you can get away with it but its not worth the risk..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 03:42 PM~20329928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pina workin at Frost now,snuck Orgullo mexicano in,flakein it out..
> *


let me put my locs back on :nicoderm: shit this car is going to be clean bro cant wait to see it done! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 01:46 PM~20329946
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: thats some flake !!!!!!!!!!!  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


That's what I said Trend,and fixin to hit with some. Micro flake over that jumbo flake,homie gon mad... :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 02:42 PM~20329928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pina workin at Frost now,snuck Orgullo mexicano in,flakein it out..
> *


FUCK YEAH JOHNNY,PEEPS NOW KNOW YOU WORK AT FROST SHOP.  NOMBRE YOU HEADIN TO THE TOP WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 01:42 PM~20329928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pina workin at Frost now,snuck Orgullo mexicano in,flakein it out..
> *


 dammm....


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 13 2011, 03:36 PM~20330285
> *dammm....
> *



OH Yeah!.... dat's what I'm tawkin' bout!


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 13 2011, 02:43 PM~20330356
> *OH Yeah!.... dat's what I'm tawkin' bout!
> *











:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 03:57 PM~20330472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


crazy shit!! Nice work on the interior tub too :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks homie my boy frost hookt up the flacked out base!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man thats not playing






> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 02:57 PM~20330472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:09 PM~20330097
> *FUCK YEAH JOHNNY,PEEPS NOW KNOW YOU WORK AT FROST SHOP.  NOMBRE YOU HEADIN TO THE TOP WEY. :biggrin:
> *


thanks tingo gonna try an learn ass much as i can with my boy!


----------



## dfwr83

Johnny/Machio/Hydro...damn wey, u guys r workin hard over dere. im startin to trip...u guys makin me not want to paint my '72 Cutlass. dont feel like gettin laugh'd at...lol. 

dem patterns r off da hook on dat Cutlass...Machio

:wow: :nicoderm: flakes r crazy...Johnny

cant wait to c da finished project...Hydro

:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: postrarse a los reyes :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 14 2011, 12:06 AM~20335620
> *Johnny/Machio/Hydro...damn wey, u guys r workin hard over dere. im startin to trip...u guys makin me not want to paint my '72 Cutlass. dont feel like gettin laugh'd at...lol.
> 
> dem patterns r off da hook on dat Cutlass...Machio
> 
> :wow:  :nicoderm: flakes r crazy...Johnny
> 
> cant wait to c da finished project...Hydro
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship: postrarse a los reyes :biggrin:
> *


 you puttin in work to homie.. why would anybody laugh at you? 
your with family now doggy.. and where ever you have weekness?
your folks got yor back.. so there is nothing to worry about.. just stay busy and keep 
throwing it down...
I have got to get cleaner and more organized.. It took me almost an hour to hinge 
this rivi,, and i know i was doing it mickey mouse, and then the fuckin toothpick was not working for me with the glue, so I got pissed and and got sloppy..









I got to stop half steppin,, and just do thing's right the first time..

any way family, the ford is on its way to Machio's for treatment.. it got shipped today..


----------



## brantstevens

L.U.G.K. is not messin around! Yous are all doin some sick work, keep it up fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 03:42 PM~20329928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pina workin at Frost now,snuck Orgullo mexicano in,flakein it out..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 04:57 PM~20330472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: what the hell is that?


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 07:04 AM~20336240
> *:wow:  what the hell is that?
> *


That's some heavy duty flaking going on right there! It's gonna look krazy!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 02:31 AM~20335827
> *you puttin in work to homie..   why would anybody laugh at you?
> your with family now doggy.. and where ever you have weekness?
> your folks got yor back.. so there is nothing to worry about.. just stay busy and keep
> throwing it down...
> I have got to get cleaner and more organized..  It took me almost an hour to hinge
> this rivi,,  and i know i was doing it mickey mouse, and then the fuckin toothpick was not working for me with the glue, so I got pissed and and got sloppy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to stop half steppin,,  and just do thing's right the first time..
> 
> any way family, the ford is on its way to Machio's for treatment.. it got shipped today..
> *


hinges look good!

Didn't take pics, but I finally got Space Ghost completely foiled up. decided to mock it up & realized I not only had some fitting issues getting the body on, but that the front wheels stick out too much & need to shave the hub back some. I'ma try & tweak that up tonight. 

Also cut the hood & trunk out of the 61 Linc. That shit was THICK.. fucking resin kits :biggrin: 

Was gonna start stripping the 69, but realized I'm out of EZ Off. I'll pick some up when I remember, that & some Westleys Bleech for the Linc. 

Hey Markie, you still need that paint for the Monza?


----------



## machio

Trunk came Out nice Dro,I should knoock that pinstripin down perty quick,let me nkow if u want the hood,trunk ,sides,or just to seperate the too tone,going to patern up the ls tonight Tx,the base should be dry enugh,Tingo,got the 51silver base also,going to two tone it today ,got some work done last night,D, repainted your car,wsnt feelin that green ..going to trow some paterns over the candy,don't Know if I should go with the white top or not,feed back homie,ill ship the paint off today,know u going to make the cutlass look clean,no dout..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 14 2011, 07:42 AM~20336672
> *hinges look good!
> 
> Didn't take pics, but I finally got Space Ghost completely foiled up.  decided to mock it up & realized I not only had some fitting issues getting the body on, but that the front wheels stick out too much & need to shave the hub back some.  I'ma try & tweak that up tonight.
> 
> Also cut the hood & trunk out of the 61 Linc.  That shit was THICK.. fucking resin kits  :biggrin:
> 
> Was gonna start stripping the 69, but realized I'm out of EZ Off.  I'll pick some up when I remember, that & some Westleys Bleech for the Linc.
> 
> Hey Markie, you still need that paint for the Monza?
> *


Yea dig, fuckin duplicolor never hit me back.. I want that color for the monza and some other shit.. 

Machio that 61 is wet as hell.. lookin really good bro.. now on the Galaxie? 
As long as the paint holds up? then all I need is that thin pin strip that separate's the borders. the wet sanding of the body, foil and clear will make me more than happy.. there is alot of trim on that car for foil.. like that big rocker piece that run's close the bottom along each side? that shit is going to stand out real nice... F.Y.I. the primer and both paints are lacquer's, but I dont really know what the silver or the gold flake's on the roof is? but I have used clear lacquer over those flakes before.. thanks again family..


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 14 2011, 10:08 AM~20337206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk came Out nice Dro,I should knoock that pinstripin down perty quick,let me nkow if u want the hood,trunk ,sides,or just to seperate the too tone,going to patern up the ls tonight Tx,the base should be dry enugh,Tingo,got  the 51silver base also,going to two tone it today ,got some work done last night,D, repainted your car,wsnt feelin that green ..going to trow some paterns over the candy,don't Know if I should go with the white top or not,feed back homie,ill ship the paint off today,know u going to make the cutlass look clean,no dout..
> *


OH CHIT IT'S BLUE NOW.DANG CRIPPIN IN THIS BITCH.LOL


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 14 2011, 11:08 AM~20337206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk came Out nice Dro,I should knoock that pinstripin down perty quick,let me nkow if u want the hood,trunk ,sides,or just to seperate the too tone,going to patern up the ls tonight Tx,the base should be dry enugh,Tingo,got  the 51silver base also,going to two tone it today ,got some work done last night,D, repainted your car,wsnt feelin that green ..going to trow some paterns over the candy,don't Know if I should go with the white top or not,feed back homie,ill ship the paint off today,know u going to make the cutlass look clean,no dout..
> *


Cant wait to see wat patterns you do the ls is going to be dope bro. :wow: This 61 looks tight bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 14 2011, 10:08 AM~20337206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk came Out nice Dro,I should knoock that pinstripin down perty quick,let me nkow if u want the hood,trunk ,sides,or just to seperate the too tone,going to patern up the ls tonight Tx,the base should be dry enugh,Tingo,got  the 51silver base also,going to two tone it today ,got some work done last night,D, repainted your car,wsnt feelin that green ..going to trow some paterns over the candy,don't Know if I should go with the white top or not,feed back homie,ill ship the paint off today,know u going to make the cutlass look clean,no dout..
> *


NICE


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 09:50 AM~20337432
> *Yea dig, fuckin duplicolor never hit me back..  I want that color for the monza and some other shit..
> 
> Machio that 61 is wet as hell.. lookin really good bro..  now on the Galaxie?
> As long as the paint  holds up? then all I need is that thin pin strip that separate's the borders. the wet sanding of the body,  foil and clear will make me more than happy.. there is alot of trim on that car for foil.. like that big rocker piece that run's close the bottom along each side? that shit is going to stand out real nice... F.Y.I. the primer and both paints are lacquer's, but I dont really know what the silver or the gold flake's on the roof is? but I have used clear lacquer over those flakes before..  thanks again family..
> *


Thanks homies,no problem Dro,ill knock dat foilin out and clear it.I can clear it over dat laqur,I use that same stuff for base sometimes.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 14 2011, 03:31 AM~20335827-->
> 
> 
> 
> you puttin in work to homie..   why would anybody laugh at you?
> your with family now doggy.. and where ever you have weekness?
> your folks got yor back.. so there is nothing to worry about.. just stay busy and keep
> throwing it down...
> I have got to get cleaner and more organized..  It took me almost an hour to hinge
> this rivi,,  and i know i was doing it mickey mouse, and then the fuckin toothpick was not working for me with the glue, so I got pissed and and got sloppy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to stop half steppin,,  and just do thing's right the first time..
> 
> any way family, the ford is on its way to Machio's for treatment.. it got shipped today..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was jus foolin bout gettin laugh'd at Hydro bro'...all i know is dat ima try my best to give my Cutlass a nice paint job. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Apr 14 2011, 11:08 AM~20337206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk came Out nice Dro,I should knoock that pinstripin down perty quick,let me nkow if u want the hood,trunk ,sides,or just to seperate the too tone,going to patern up the ls tonight Tx,the base should be dry enugh,Tingo,got  the 51silver base also,going to two tone it today ,got some work done last night,D, repainted your car,wsnt feelin that green ..going to trow some paterns over the candy,don't Know if I should go with the white top or not,feed back homie,ill ship the paint off today,know u going to make the cutlass look clean,no dout..
> *


DAMN! Machio dat paint job still looks wet wey...bad ass shine on it. :nicoderm: :biggrin: thanx a lot for paintin my '61 an not only find'n but buy'n dat paint i needed for my Cutlass... :worship: :worship:

'61 looks really good bro'...wat ever u do wit da top is cool. i know its n da best hands rite now...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 14 2011, 10:38 PM~20343280
> *i was jus foolin bout gettin laugh'd at Hydro bro'...all i know is dat ima try my best to give my Cutlass a nice paint job.  :biggrin:
> DAMN! Machio dat paint job still looks wet wey...bad ass shine on it. :nicoderm:  :biggrin: thanx a lot for paintin my '61 an not only find'n but buy'n dat paint i needed for my Cutlass... :worship:  :worship:
> 
> '61 looks really good bro'...wat ever u do wit da top is cool. i know its n da best hands rite now...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

sorry fam for not finishing my 48 yet.Just that I promised all these interiors to people & with my luck they all pretty much show up around the same time,but I'm a man of my word & gonna hook these peeps up.Can't leave them hanging,even though I'm leaving my own club hanging right.sorry my ****** but sure am trying to hurry up.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 16 2011, 07:19 AM~20351499
> *sorry fam for not finishing my 48 yet.Just that I promised all these interiors to people & with my luck they all pretty much show up around the same time,but I'm a man of my word & gonna hook these peeps up.Can't leave them hanging,even though I'm leaving my own club hanging right.sorry my ****** but sure am trying to hurry up.
> *


 just do you homie,, I aint going no place... we wont let you forget about my 56.
It will be my first official TINGOS interior! that is some exciting shit...
(you know they say that sleep is over rated) just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 01:16 PM~20352670
> *just do you homie,, I aint going no place...  we wont let you forget about my 56.
> It will be my first official TINGOS interior!  that is some exciting shit...
> (you know they say that sleep is over rated)  just kidding :biggrin:
> *


I WILL HAVE FUN WITH THAT ONW WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 16 2011, 08:19 AM~20351499
> *sorry fam for not finishing my 48 yet.Just that I promised all these interiors to people & with my luck they all pretty much show up around the same time,but I'm a man of my word & gonna hook these peeps up.Can't leave them hanging,even though I'm leaving my own club hanging right.sorry my ****** but sure am trying to hurry up.
> *


Don't sweat it T,... It' all about your word. You know what they say "without your word your nothing".... And your bros' are 100% behind you, keep your word, we can wait.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 16 2011, 12:31 PM~20352744
> *Don't sweat it T,... It' all about your word. You know what they say "without your word your nothing".... And your bros' are 100% behind you, keep your word, we can wait.
> *


 x 2. Roll Call...


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 03:19 PM~20352950
> *x 2. Roll Call...
> *


x3 U can do ure first urs can wait homie


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 16 2011, 02:31 PM~20352744
> *Don't sweat it T,... It' all about your word. You know what they say "without your word your nothing".... And your bros' are 100% behind you, keep your word, we can wait.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Cut the 76 open on da side whill paints dry   ..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 16 2011, 03:42 PM~20353582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the 76 open on da side whill paints dry    ..
> *


 that's bad ass..
Im doing a 76 on the side for a customer and Fellow glasshouse family member..



















these are two different body's one is universal black met. duplicolor with no primer
and the other one is universal black, duplicolor.. with plastikoat primer..


----------



## OFDatTX

the g-houses are looking good homies :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio+Apr 16 2011, 05:42 PM~20353582-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the 76 open on da side whill paints dry    ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks really good bro'...makes me wanna break out wit da '76 an shoot more pics. lol...but gotta keep it n da box. dont want nothin to have to it...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 07:00 PM~20353991
> *that's bad ass..
> Im doing a 76 on the side for a customer and Fellow glasshouse family member..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are two different body's one is universal black met. duplicolor with no primer
> and the other one is universal black, duplicolor.. with plastikoat primer..
> *


lookin good Hydro bro'...cant wait to c more progress on dis.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 16 2011, 07:48 PM~20354835
> *looks really good bro'...makes me wanna break out wit da '76 an shoot more pics. lol...but gotta keep it n da box. dont want nothin to have to it...
> lookin good Hydro bro'...cant wait to c more progress on dis.
> *


yea I wish the guy wanted a color other than black, with a blue molding?
but i do my best to make him happy.. black paints have always been a little tricky 
for me... so I wanted to try these two different duplicolor paints?
(It might just be the way I sprayed it) but they both seam to be kind of heavy on 
the orange peal texture? 









I did this 60 with plain old testers gloss black enamel.. and i think it had less 
orange peal..


----------



## Hydrohype

much gratitude to all my homies.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

that mutha is clean much props homie! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 17 2011, 09:02 PM~20361597
> *that mutha is clean much props homie! :wow:  :wow:
> *



I am proud to be able to post it in the L.U.G.K. thread..! :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Nice ,getin Down Dro,ill post up some proogress pics on what I been painting buy tommorow,electricity went out and shut da shop down.got some progress pics on D Towns (DIRTY MONEY) going all fiberglass look,floors and all...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 18 2011, 05:53 AM~20363458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ,getin Down Dro,ill post up some proogress pics on what I been painting buy tommorow,electricity went out and shut da shop down.got some progress pics on D Towns (DIRTY MONEY) going all fiberglass look,floors and all...
> *


 Is that tv I see? :wow: its always something entertaining going on over hear..


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah, right hand drive?! Interior is looking cool as hell man.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 18 2011, 08:32 AM~20364074
> *hell yeah, right hand drive?! Interior is looking cool as hell man.
> *


 oh shit, I am retarded.. I am thinking the steering wheel was still going on the left,
and the right was gonna have guage's and shit? :uh: 
(damm)


----------



## OFDatTX

Ls is looking good bro. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 18 2011, 06:53 AM~20363458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ,getin Down Dro,ill post up some proogress pics on what I been painting buy tommorow,electricity went out and shut da shop down.got some progress pics on D Towns (DIRTY MONEY) going all fiberglass look,floors and all...
> *


Very nice. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 18 2011, 05:53 AM~20363458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ,getin Down Dro,ill post up some proogress pics on what I been painting buy tommorow,electricity went out and shut da shop down.got some progress pics on D Towns (DIRTY MONEY) going all fiberglass look,floors and all...
> *


dammm lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 18 2011, 07:53 AM~20363458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ,getin Down Dro,ill post up some proogress pics on what I been painting buy tommorow,electricity went out and shut da shop down.got some progress pics on D Towns (DIRTY MONEY) going all fiberglass look,floors and all...
> *


dat shit looks bad ass wey...cant wait to c dat interior done an primed. its gonna b off da hook... :wow: :wow: :worship:  :worship:


----------



## machio

Ye,homie D Town going with the stering wheel on the oposit side,uro style..here's what's on da table at da work shop,got the first layer on your ls Tx,51 is candy gold waitn to get pinstriped,Tingos 76 is based ,fina hit it with some paint..Ds 61,waitin on da paterns,,wicked 86 cutlass has to get scuffed and cleared,going to start buffing the kits out with some 3M compound soon..


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: thats some tight paint jobs bro. :worship: :worship: Can't wait to see more progress pics homie. :wow: :thumbsup: 

I'll sent that money tomorrow bro.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 18 2011, 08:18 PM~20368352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye,homie D Town going with the stering wheel on the oposit side,uro style..here's what's on da table at da work shop,got the first layer on your ls Tx,51 is candy gold waitn to get pinstriped,Tingos 76 is based ,fina hit it with some paint..Ds 61,waitin on da paterns,,wicked 86 cutlass has to get scuffed and cleared,going to start buffing the kits out with some 3M compound soon..
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 

DAMN!!!


----------



## dfwr83

shit is off da hook!!! u guys really puttin n some work bro'...Machio, Johnny... :wow: :wow: bad ass... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 18 2011, 07:18 PM~20368352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye,homie D Town going with the stering wheel on the oposit side,uro style..here's what's on da table at da work shop,got the first layer on your ls Tx,51 is candy gold waitn to get pinstriped,Tingos 76 is based ,fina hit it with some paint..Ds 61,waitin on da paterns,,wicked 86 cutlass has to get scuffed and cleared,going to start buffing the kits out with some 3M compound soon..
> *


 damm look at all the masterpiece's


----------



## machio

Thanks homies,for y'all wondering what da hell is going on with dem paters,just tryin to make it look like the real one...its all on you now Pina,knock this biuld out homie..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 18 2011, 08:18 PM~20368352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye,homie D Town going with the stering wheel on the oposit side,uro style..here's what's on da table at da work shop,got the first layer on your ls Tx,51 is candy gold waitn to get pinstriped,Tingos 76 is based ,fina hit it with some paint..Ds 61,waitin on da paterns,,wicked 86 cutlass has to get scuffed and cleared,going to start buffing the kits out with some 3M compound soon..
> *


word up homie, looking damn good!


----------



## machio

Wus up Dig. Ok,postin up some picks of Tingos finished biuld,49 fleetline.


----------



## dig_derange

wutup brutha! Bomb looks CLEAN man, nice pics too!


----------



## machio

Tingo bust out da Caritos today.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: homies yaw got some SICK builds goin on in this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 19 2011, 02:19 PM~20373692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wus up Dig. Ok,postin up some picks of Tingos finished biuld,49 fleetline.
> 
> *



dam that bomb Is bad ass good job tingo :worship: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 19 2011, 02:19 PM~20373692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wus up Dig. Ok,postin up some picks of Tingos finished biuld,49 fleetline.
> *


:worship: el rey :worship: , :worship: Master Tingos King of Interiors :worship: ...bad ass '48 carnal.


----------



## OFDatTX

need the homies opinions does it look good or should I remove the murals?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 19 2011, 06:47 PM~20375459
> *need the homies opinions does it look good or should I remove the murals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks pretty damned good to me!! :0 :0


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 19 2011, 01:54 PM~20373939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tingo bust out da Caritos today.
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT MACHIO & HELPING ME HOLD IT DOWN uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 19 2011, 05:47 PM~20375459
> *need the homies opinions does it look good or should I remove the murals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD J.C.


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 19 2011, 04:32 PM~20375025
> *:worship: el rey :worship: , :worship: Master Tingos King of Interiors :worship: ...bad ass '48 carnal.
> *


THANKS WEY,IM TRYING TO CATCH UP FOOL.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 19 2011, 07:31 PM~20375721
> *LOOKS GOOD J.C.
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## dfwr83

*wanna introduce da newest member to da L.U.G.K. family...Sinicle frm Cali. 
welcome to da club bro'...* :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :run: *L.U.G.K. gonna get stupid wit it* :run:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 19 2011, 04:47 PM~20375459
> *need the homies opinions does it look good or should I remove the murals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good J C. ,Some Pinstripe around dem murals willl make it pop.. :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 20 2011, 01:01 AM~20379117
> *wanna introduce da newest member to da L.U.G.K. family...Sinicle frm Cali.
> welcome to da club bro'... :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5: :run: L.U.G.K. gonna get stupid wit it :run:
> *


Welcome HOMIE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 20 2011, 05:37 AM~20379376
> *Looks good J C. ,Some Pinstripe around dem murals willl make it pop.. :thumbsup:
> *


X2!! Def keep the mural. Diggin the 2 piece. 

Yo Sinicle!! Welcome to the LUGK fam.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 20 2011, 01:01 AM~20379117
> *wanna introduce da newest member to da L.U.G.K. family...Sinicle frm Cali.
> welcome to da club bro'... :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5: :run: L.U.G.K. gonna get stupid wit it :run:
> *


welcome to the fam homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

DAMN SINICLE DOWN WITH US,WELL THEN WE DOWN WITH YOU TOO.WELCOME TO THE CLUB.NOW WE GONNA GET STUPID WITH IT LIKE MASTER-D SAID


----------



## 65rivi

WELCOME SIN... THIS IS YOUR FAMILY, ANYTHING WE CAN DO TO HELP YOU OUT.. DON'T HESITATE TO ASK.. WE GOT YOU!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 18 2011, 06:53 AM~20363458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ,getin Down Dro,ill post up some proogress pics on what I been painting buy tommorow,electricity went out and shut da shop down.got some progress pics on D Towns (DIRTY MONEY) going all fiberglass look,floors and all...
> *


DAMN MARIO,YOU GONNA HELP REP WITH THIS ONE WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2011, 02:10 PM~20374046
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  homies yaw got some SICK builds goin on in this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> *


YO TREND THANKS BIGSHOT,BUT DYNASTY HAS MAD RESPECT FROM L.U.G.K.


----------



## sinicle

just want to say thanks a lot to everyone for the welcome! :biggrin: I'll do my best to make the club proud! :thumbsup: if you guys need anything, just hit me up.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Apr 20 2011, 03:01 AM~20379117-->
> 
> 
> 
> *wanna introduce da newest member to da L.U.G.K. family...Sinicle frm Cali.
> welcome to da club bro'...* :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5: :run: *L.U.G.K. gonna get stupid wit it* :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welcome to da club bro.... :cheesy:
> if you need somenthing hit me up bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 06:37 AM~20379376
> *Looks good J C. ,Some Pinstripe around dem murals willl make it pop.. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah am see if I can make some for it If not how much u charge do some pintripes on it.
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Apr 20 2011, 07:24 AM~20379466
> *X2!! Def keep the mural. Diggin the 2 piece.
> 
> Yo Sinicle!! Welcome to the LUGK fam.
> 
> *


thanks bro am definility going to keep them now


----------



## 65rivi

enough said..... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 20 2011, 02:32 PM~20382199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough said..... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I LOVE THIS FOUR MACHIO.YOU THE MAN


----------



## OFDatTX

Thats bad Pic rivi :wow: :thumbsup: 

that 64 is on hell of ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Rivi always getin down with D pics.


----------



## sinicle

hey, could the whole club pm me their real names phone numbers? I'm kinda OCD and I'd like to be able to put names and voices to my fellow members....plus I hate typing... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 19 2011, 04:47 PM~20375459
> *need the homies opinions does it look good or should I remove the murals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


decals look bad ass JC! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 20 2011, 01:32 PM~20382199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough said..... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


bad ass pic rivi much props machio! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 20 2011, 01:32 PM~20382199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough said..... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


loving the booty kit!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 03:24 PM~20382552
> *hey, could the whole club pm me their real names phone numbers? I'm kinda OCD and I'd like to be able to put names and voices to my fellow members....plus I hate typing... :biggrin:
> *


Sent


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 19 2011, 12:19 PM~20373692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wus up Dig. Ok,postin up some picks of Tingos finished biuld,49 fleetline.
> *


this bomb looks killa! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 19 2011, 12:54 PM~20373939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tingo bust out da Caritos today.
> *


caritos looking clean tingo!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Apr 20 2011, 05:25 PM~20383022-->
> 
> 
> 
> decals look bad ass JC! :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie appreciate it.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pina's LRM replica_@Apr 20 2011, 05:33 PM~20383128
> *caritos looking clean tingo!!  :wow:  :wow: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2
:yes: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

THAT 64 LOOKS RAW!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 20 2011, 02:32 PM~20382199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough said..... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


great picture! that shit is hot


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 20 2011, 03:32 PM~20382199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough said..... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


one of my most fav builds...can't get enough of dis Six 4. :worship: el rey Machio :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

beautiful bro !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machio

thanks for da good words on da 64 homies ,just mocked up in that pic,finaly finished it..hers a pic of wicked,shot some clear on it..


----------



## 65rivi

Wow that came out really nice Machio!...


----------



## 65rivi

No doubt...


----------



## 65rivi

This guy is a BEAST!


----------



## 65rivi

Diggy gettin crazy!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

what's in your trunk?....


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 09:19 AM~20388239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> *


ALL TIME FAVORITE,YALL KNOW THIS ONE IS GETTING REDID RIGHT?-WATCH OUT *****. :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 09:22 AM~20388249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a BEAST!
> *


BOWDOWN TO THE KING :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65rivi

awhhhh man that damn stinkin' linkin'


----------



## 65rivi

Tingo we gotta get your new creation in the photo booth!


----------



## 65rivi

...it's coming... are you ready for it....


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 09:31 AM~20388301
> *Tingo we gotta get your new creation in the photo booth!
> *


SHIT WE NEED MY 63 IN HERE.FUCK IT ILL COME OVER TODAY,TELL ME WHERE RAUL.ILL BE THERE ASAP.


----------



## TINGOS

NOTHIN BUT MACHIO PAINT JOBS.L.U.G.K. REPRESENTA

MR. MACHIO,ALONG WITH TINGOS.

L.U.G.K. SOLDIERS  AND WE WILL KEEP ON MARCHING.


----------



## machio




----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 21 2011, 08:34 AM~20388311
> *SHIT WE NEED MY 63 IN HERE.FUCK IT ILL COME OVER TODAY,TELL ME WHERE RAUL.ILL BE THERE ASAP.
> *


Bring da bomb too wey..


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20388339
> *Bring da bomb too wey..
> *


MY 57,48 FLEETLINE,63 IMPALA & THE 5.0 ARE NOT IN THIS THREAD WITH YOUR PHOTOBOOTH.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 09:32 AM~20388308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's coming... are you ready for it....
> *


Tingo's can you make full headliner (roof and sides) for the Monte, but don't put it on cause I got some stuff I want to try on it...


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 09:43 AM~20388356
> *Tingo's can you make full headliner (roof and sides) for the Monte, but don't put it on cause I got some stuff I want to try on it...
> *


JUP-YOU GOT IT SIR :biggrin: THATS EASY.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 21 2011, 09:42 AM~20388349
> *MY 57,48 FLEETLINE,63 IMPALA & THE 5.0 ARE NOT IN THIS THREAD WITH YOUR PHOTOBOOTH.
> *


I'm working late today plus I'm going to the gym after work... but I can swing by Machio's after that if you want... maybe around 8o or so... you down...


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 21 2011, 08:42 AM~20388349
> *MY 57,48 FLEETLINE,63 IMPALA & THE 5.0 ARE NOT IN THIS THREAD WITH YOUR PHOTOBOOTH.
> *


Just bring the whle tub full of kits,


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 09:45 AM~20388365
> *I'm working late today plus I'm going to the gym after work... but I can swing by Machio's after that if you want... maybe around 8o or so... you down...
> *


ILL BE THERE PUFFIN ON A NEWPORT WITH SOME TOY MODEL CARS WAITING. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 08:29 AM~20388286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's in your trunk?....
> *


more pics of this car


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: :wow: pics are tight rivi :thumbsup: 


Rides are clean homies good job :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2011, 09:49 AM~20388377
> *more pics of this car
> *


There should be more a few pages before... from the last time I shot these pictures...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 20 2011, 01:01 AM~20379117
> *wanna introduce da newest member to da L.U.G.K. family...Sinicle frm Cali.
> welcome to da club bro'... :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5: :run: L.U.G.K. gonna get stupid wit it :run:
> *


SAY WHAT? WOW SHIIIIIIT! THE SCALE MAFIA, JUST GOT MORE DANGEROUS!
BIG PROPS, AND A MOST WARM FAMILY WELCOME, from your L.U.G.K 
brother from another mother.. Its all to the good big Sin... Congrats's....


----------



## dig_derange

yeyeah! clean trunk err engine bay Markie!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 21 2011, 10:13 AM~20388903
> *yeyeah! clean trunk err engine bay Markie!
> *


its alway's something that does not want to fit, at the last minute! 
it never fail's with the wagon it was the rear bumper,, with monzA IT WAS PASSANGER SIDE TAIL LIGHTS,, THAT SHIT DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH ME..i THINK i LEARNED A GOOD LESSON? FROM NOW ON, BEFORE PAINT, i SHOULD 
FIGURE OUT HOW THE GRILL, FRONT AND REAR BUMPER,AND TAIL LIGHTS ARE GOING TO FIT, THAT WAY AVOIDING ANY LAST MINUTE COMPLICATIONS,,
...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 21 2011, 11:25 AM~20388990
> *its alway's something that does not want to fit, at the last minute!
> it never fail's  with the wagon it was the rear bumper,, with monzA IT WAS  PASSANGER SIDE TAIL LIGHTS,, THAT SHIT DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH ME..i THINK i LEARNED A GOOD LESSON? FROM NOW ON, BEFORE PAINT, i SHOULD
> FIGURE OUT HOW THE GRILL, FRONT AND REAR BUMPER,AND TAIL LIGHTS ARE GOING TO FIT, THAT WAY AVOIDING ANY LAST MINUTE COMPLICATIONS,,
> ...
> *


yeah, just like my Linc. fucked up thing is too, that with my ghost wagon man, after multiple test fit/mock-ups, I still ran into some fitting problems the other day. like.. C'mon man! 

good news though: found my camera! gonna take some pics progress tonight


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 21 2011, 11:36 AM~20389403
> *yeah, just like my Linc.  fucked up thing is too, that with my ghost wagon man, after multiple test fit/mock-ups, I still ran into some fitting problems the other day.  like.. C'mon man!
> 
> good news though: found my camera! gonna take some pics progress tonight
> *


----------



## sinicle

HELL YEAH! HYDRO...... WITH YOUR LONG ASS POSTS! :biggrin: YOU KNOW I'M JUST FUCKING WITH YA! THANK YOU FOR THE WARM WELCOME! ONLY FELT COMFORTABLE WITH THE LUGK!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio+Apr 21 2011, 09:13 AM~20387875-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for da good words on da 64 homies ,just mocked up in that pic,finaly finished it..hers a pic of wicked,shot some clear on it..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn Machio...dat is bad ass wey. patterns r off da hook... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 10:19 AM~20388239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '66 is off da hook...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 10:22 AM~20388249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a BEAST!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another one of my fav six 4...el rey Replica KING Johnny. bad ass... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 10:28 AM~20388282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy gettin crazy!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 10:29 AM~20388286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's in your trunk?....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 10:31 AM~20388297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awhhhh man that damn stinkin' linkin'
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 10:32 AM~20388308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's coming... are you ready for it....
> *


 :wow: 

lost for words dere at da end...all dem builds r jus off da hook!!! :wow: :worship: L.U.G.K. :worship: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

damn rivi te avientaste con los pics way!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: hydro homie builds is on point bro nice!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 20 2011, 07:27 AM~20379853
> *WELCOME SIN... THIS IS YOUR FAMILY, ANYTHING WE CAN DO TO HELP YOU OUT.. DON'T HESITATE TO ASK.. WE GOT YOU!
> *


x2 homie!! :yes:


----------



## sinicle

thanks again to all my new fam! I just hope I live up to LUGK standards!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 21 2011, 09:34 PM~20393840
> *thanks again to all my new fam! I just hope I live up to LUGK standards!
> *


shit you got skills homie like your style how you make your parts from scratch!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 21 2011, 10:34 PM~20393840
> *thanks again to all my new fam! I just hope I live up to LUGK standards!
> *


we got yo back wey.just have fun.Im no master,but I sure can make some nice little lowrider model cars.


----------



## 65rivi

It was cool seeing the fellas yesterday @ Pina's place.. I was able to take some pics of some of Tingo's finest rides, and some progress pics of some up and coming ranflas... get ready......
.......CAUSE LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS FIN'A MAKE IT RAIN!!!!!

pics posted later today.....


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 09:31 AM~20395449
> *It was cool seeing the fellas yesterday @ Pina's place.. I was able to take some pics of some of Tingo's finest rides, and some progress pics of some up and coming ranflas... get ready......
> .......CAUSE LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS FIN'A MAKE RAIN!!!!!
> 
> pics posted later today.....
> *


 :wow: :0 hno: :x: cant wait to see them homie!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 07:31 AM~20395449
> *It was cool seeing the fellas yesterday @ Pina's place.. I was able to take some pics of some of Tingo's finest rides, and some progress pics of some up and coming ranflas... get ready......
> .......CAUSE LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS FIN'A MAKE RAIN!!!!!
> 
> pics posted later today.....
> *


  I had a good talk with Sinicle yesterday we both feel good about being 
the Cali connection to the new model Desperado's.. the underdog badboys 
of plastic.. the new maniacal manipulators of model mayhem..
tHE crew thats making noise! the one's that everybody wants to see, the one's to watch out for..
LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 21 2011, 09:38 PM~20393899
> *shit you got skills homie like your style how you make your parts from scratch!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pina's not telling no lies... 
I notice it's going to be harder for me to look the other way or ignore all the little 
boo boo's and short cuts that i would normally have with any of my builds?
because it's no longer just my name on the line if and when I put something on the
table! I feel an added responsibility to take a closer look at what I do..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 22 2011, 03:20 PM~20397549
> *  I had a good talk with Sinicle yesterday we both feel good about being
> the Cali connection to the new model Desperado's.. the underdog badboys
> of plastic..  the new maniacal manipulators of model mayhem..
> tHE crew thats making noise! the one's that everybody wants to see,  the one's to watch out for..
> LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 22 2011, 03:20 PM~20397549
> *  I had a good talk with Sinicle yesterday we both feel good about being
> the Cali connection to the new model Desperado's.. the underdog badboys
> of plastic..  the new maniacal manipulators of model mayhem..
> tHE crew thats making noise! the one's that everybody wants to see,  the one's to watch out for..
> LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS.... :biggrin:
> *


You ain't lyin'


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 10:06 PM~20399346
> *You ain't lyin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I luv this pic bro. Te aventaste en la pic homie. :worship: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 10:06 PM~20399346
> *You ain't lyin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: *my flag...my brand...my fam* :worship: *Los Underground Kings* :worship:
owe it all to mero-mero Johnny for lettin me join da club...an to da rest of da guys, my biggest inspiration to keep givin my best. :worship: bow down :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 23 2011, 12:26 AM~20400388
> *:worship: my flag...my brand...my fam :worship: Los Underground Kings :worship:
> owe it all to mero-mero Johnny for lettin me join da club...an to da rest of da guys, my biggest inspiration to keep givin my best. :worship: bow down :worship:
> *


x2 :worship: thanks homies appreciat me and my lil bro


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi

GOLD RUSH.....


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 23 2011, 02:35 PM~20403563
> *
> 
> 
> *


damm


----------



## OFDatTX

Am spechless bro those are some greats pics and rides good job homies. :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

daaaaaaaamn homie pics look bad ass! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

All are great builds U.G.K. mcc ! 

Arte in everyway ! Chingon !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

:wow: :worship: good thing for smiley guys icons, I'm speechless!


----------



## dfwr83

DAMN!!! :wow: u weren't kiddin wen u said u posted up some pics Raul bro'...dem pics an builds r off da hook. L.U.G.K. hittin it hard...2011 is ours. :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## blackbeard1

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 23 2011, 02:27 PM~20403540
> *
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## dig_derange

Pics look incredible! Proud to be a part of this!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 23 2011, 02:27 PM~20403540
> *
> 
> 
> *


nice job bro. Love the work in here   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 23 2011, 10:43 PM~20405387
> *Pics look incredible! Proud to be a part of this!
> *


X2 :wow: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Apr 23 2011, 02:42 PM~20403594-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the new flag is dope..
> But I still like the other flag alot too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Apr 23 2011, 08:43 PM~20405387
> *Pics look incredible! Proud to be a part of this!
> *


x3


----------



## OFDatTX

X4 hydro. 

Happy easter day homies hope y'all have blast with y'all family.
And every one on LIL :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 6 2010, 07:14 PM~18501542
> *"For the love of Money" created by Pina, paint by Frost Customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man im loving them interior jobs. how does one accomplesh somthing like that?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 10 2011, 10:07 PM~20308325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did you use for the base so it can come out this chrome?


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 24 2011, 02:14 PM~20408955
> *man im loving them interior jobs.  how does one accomplesh somthing like that?
> *


if u look on da model car section u will find a how to thread on Tingos Interior...he shows u all da tools an supplies u'll need to make ur own interior. :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

HEY GUYS, I WAS WONDERING ABOUT PLAQUES. DO WE GOT A LINE ON THOSE OR SHOULD I START SCRATCH BUILDING SOME? (I didn't want to just start without consulting the crew)


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 24 2011, 08:28 PM~20411408
> *HEY GUYS, I WAS WONDERING ABOUT PLAQUES. DO WE GOT A LINE ON THOSE OR SHOULD I START SCRATCH BUILDING SOME? (I didn't want to just start without consulting the crew)
> *


We had a line on some but it fell through they took my money and ran.... Haven't heard dim them in months!...

If you think you can handle it... Go for it! We support you.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 24 2011, 09:33 PM~20411455
> *We had a line on some but it fell through they took my money and ran.... Haven't heard dim them in months!...
> 
> If you think you can handle it... Go for it! We support you.
> *


Dam that's fuked up Rivi. 

Yeah sin we got ure back on this. If u pull it off We need to get them casted.


----------



## sinicle

cool. post pics of the design you want (please try no to make them TOO intricate.) and get started tonight


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX's avitar is a good example of too intricate. :roflmao:


----------



## 65rivi

Yeah I was talking to Johnny about that so I'll put something together.


----------



## 65rivi

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 24 2011, 08:12 PM~20411824
> *cool. post pics of the design you want (please try no to make them TOO intricate.) and get started tonight
> *


HA! wow, I just saw this! what I meant was " and I will get started tonight". I'm not THAT bossy!


----------



## OFDatTX

Lol haha yeah the one I have on the avatar has alot detail to it To complicated to do. 
I know bcz I have giveded a try once dint succeed lol. Not master of detail like y'all guys. 
Probably just one with. L.U.G.K ? Rivi is going to make the plaque good believed me  :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 24 2011, 09:51 PM~20412185
> *Lol haha yeah the one I have on the avatar has alot detail to it To complicated to do.
> I know bcz I have giveded a try once dint succeed lol. Not master of detail like y'all guys.
> Probably just one with. L.U.G.K ? Rivi is going to make the plaque good believed me  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I was thinking of just doing initials... but I'll play around with it some more at work until I get one that looks good, but not complicated to replicate.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 25 2011, 08:41 AM~20414101
> *Yeah I was thinking of just doing initials... but I'll play around with it some more at work until I get one that looks good, but not complicated to replicate.
> *


initials are a good idea. 

& Doug, yeah I have no idea how you were going to tackle that shit, but was thinking you could print that shit out & make a stencil out of it. 

Who's gonna volunteer to cast them? :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 23 2011, 03:42 PM~20403594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new avatar man, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 07:57 AM~20414161
> *initials are a good idea.
> 
> & Doug, yeah I have no idea how you were going to tackle that shit, but was thinking you could print that shit out & make a stencil out of it.
> 
> Who's gonna volunteer to cast them?  :biggrin:
> *


that sounds like that would prob work homie!!


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 07:57 AM~20414161
> *initials are a good idea.
> 
> & Doug, yeah I have no idea how you were going to tackle that shit, but was thinking you could print that shit out & make a stencil out of it.
> 
> Who's gonna volunteer to cast them?  :biggrin:
> *


I was actually thinking of doing them in metal. I could do them bi level out of aluminum plates, shit I could also do them in silver if anyone wanted to spring for the silver (I used to be a jeweler). I could make one for each of the crew and then you guys could have them cast if you want.


----------



## 65rivi

Holy Camote! Really... that's would be awesome... well let's get one done to see what it would look like and go from there...


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 09:57 AM~20414161
> *initials are a good idea.
> 
> & Doug, yeah I have no idea how you were going to tackle that shit, but was thinking you could print that shit out & make a stencil out of it.
> 
> Who's gonna volunteer to cast them?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah If u make a stencil u can put I over some etched sheets and cut them with scissors so u get the gold or chrome look on them. ??? I think that would be a good thing to do?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 25 2011, 09:37 AM~20414375
> *I was actually thinking of doing them in metal. I could do them bi level out of aluminum plates, shit I could also do them in silver if anyone wanted to spring for the silver (I used to be a jeweler). I could make one for each of the crew and then you guys could have them cast if you want.
> *


 :wow: fucking cool!


----------



## dig_derange

just need to find 2 matching pairs of door handles & it is DONE

more in the thread :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 25 2011, 09:45 AM~20414850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to find 2 matching pairs of door handles & it is DONE
> 
> more in the thread  :biggrin:
> *


bad ass bro!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: loooks gangsta :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

OK FAM HERE IS THE JFK LIMO FROM 1963.IT WILL BE A PART OF OUR LINE UP FOR THE AUG SHOW.



















A PARADE LINE UP OF JFK'S LIMO WITH L.U.G.K. CARS IN THE PARADE AS ESCORTS. :biggrin:

DALLAS TX.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 12:17 PM~20423710
> *OK FAM HERE IS THE JFK LIMO FROM 1963.IT WILL BE A PART OF OUR LINE UP FOR THE AUG SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PARADE LINE UP OF JFK'S LIMO WITH L.U.G.K. CARS IN THE PARADE AS ESCORTS. :biggrin:
> 
> DALLAS TX.
> *


tingo you a fool with this one!! :wow: :roflmao: :loco: :yes: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

that's cool as hell man.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 02:17 PM~20423710
> *OK FAM HERE IS THE JFK LIMO FROM 1963.IT WILL BE A PART OF OUR LINE UP FOR THE AUG SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PARADE LINE UP OF JFK'S LIMO WITH L.U.G.K. CARS IN THE PARADE AS ESCORTS. :biggrin:
> 
> DALLAS TX.
> *


 :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## IceMan555

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 12:17 PM~20423710
> *OK FAM HERE IS THE JFK LIMO FROM 1963.IT WILL BE A PART OF OUR LINE UP FOR THE AUG SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PARADE LINE UP OF JFK'S LIMO WITH L.U.G.K. CARS IN THE PARADE AS ESCORTS. :biggrin:
> 
> DALLAS TX.
> *


 cool...


----------



## dfwr83

Here u go fellas...finish da video for L.U.G.K. :biggrin: 






thanx for allowin me to take ur pics an make dis video... :worship: L.U.G.K. :worship:


----------



## sinicle

good job on the vid! looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 26 2011, 04:33 PM~20425104
> *Here u go fellas...finish da video for L.U.G.K. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for allowin me to take ur pics an make dis video... :worship: L.U.G.K. :worship:
> *


      damn, you got everything in this. Nice work!


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice work on the video homie u did a great job. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## -LILCHRIS-

:wow: wow: wow: Builds are looking bad ass am speachless. They are great and the video is tight!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 26 2011, 03:33 PM~20425104
> *Here u go fellas...finish da video for L.U.G.K. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for allowin me to take ur pics an make dis video... :worship: L.U.G.K. :worship:
> *


damn D video is dope homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

L.U.G.K. is doin' it big !

Nice work fellas.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 26 2011, 06:33 PM~20425104
> *Here u go fellas...finish da video for L.U.G.K. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for allowin me to take ur pics an make dis video... :worship: L.U.G.K. :worship:
> *





:wow: you cats dont play! :wow: some sick ass work in this xid FO SHO!



real nice work fellas!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by sinicle+Apr 26 2011, 05:44 PM~20425186-->
> 
> 
> 
> good job on the vid! looks good :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx bro'...glad u like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 05:48 PM~20425225
> *          damn, you got everything in this.  Nice work!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx a lot Dig bro'...u know ima start pullin videos for L.U.G.K. every now an den. mostly for progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 06:42 PM~20425591
> *Nice work on the video homie u did a great job. :wow: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx JC bro'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 06:57 PM~20425753
> *:wow: wow: wow: Builds are looking bad ass am speachless. They are great and the video is tight!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx a lot Lil Chris bro'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pina's LRM [email protected] 26 2011, 09:55 PM~20427327
> *damn D video is dope homie! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Johnny bro'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 26 2011, 10:09 PM~20427466
> *L.U.G.K. is doin' it big !
> 
> Nice work fellas.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on behalf of L.U.G.K.
> thanx a lot Trend bro'...
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 10:53 PM~20427979
> *:wow:  you cats dont play!  :wow:  some sick ass work in this xid FO SHO!
> real nice work fellas!
> *


on behalf of L.U.G.K.
thanx a lot bro'...


----------



## TINGOS

BADASS ON THAT VID.D YOU HOOKED IT UP.


----------



## 65rivi

GREAT VIDEO!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 26 2011, 03:33 PM~20425104
> *Here u go fellas...finish da video for L.U.G.K. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for allowin me to take ur pics an make dis video... :worship: L.U.G.K. :worship:
> *


 Great video D.. fu$kin really cool.. Hey yall you know it dont stop?
so that video is just part one... where gonna need another one in 6 month's or 
a year from now!
Im gonna go put this on blast. in my city thread..


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT UP FAM.RAUL IS GONNA HAVE A FINISHED BUILD REAL SOON.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 30 2011, 10:02 AM~20453448
> *WHAT UP FAM.RAUL IS GONNA HAVE A FINISHED BUILD REAL SOON.
> *


GOLD RUSH??? :0


----------



## 65rivi

Nah, Stranglehold... But Gold Rush is not too far behind


----------



## machio

Bad AS Video D,Sup Fam,lil progress on the Orgullo ,layin out the paterns..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 1 2011, 06:37 PM~20460723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad AS Video D,Sup Fam,lil progress on the Orgullo ,layin out the paterns..
> *



:wow: :wow: thats looking very nice homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 1 2011, 06:37 PM~20460723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad AS Video D,Sup Fam,lil progress on the Orgullo ,layin out the paterns..
> *


DAMN!!! :nicoderm: bling bling...flakes r off da hook! an dat 50's comin along nice Machio. el reyes :worship: Johnny/Machio :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

every thing is lookin good fella's I am sort of in a funk.. I dont know what I am building next, or what color its going to be? I have been flip flopping back and fourth 
for two days now..


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow homies looking good all builds. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 1 2011, 10:50 PM~20463853
> *every thing is lookin good fella's  I am sort of in a funk.. I dont know what I am building next, or what color its going to be? I have been flip flopping back and fourth
> for two days now..
> *


 I made up my mind.. 63 vert, gets my attention for the next week or two..


----------



## machio

Thanks Tx,Gill,D,Hydro,that tray is off to a good start....


----------



## sinicle

machio, sooo....are you gonna add any flake to the monty? :roflmao: 
the trunk hinge is looking good hydro :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Orgullo looks great. Pics really don't do justice to the quality of the paint & bodywork done to this so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

& good choice Markie. 63 is gonna be cool


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 2 2011, 03:04 AM~20464435
> *I made up my mind..  63 vert, gets my attention for the next week or two..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


61 looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 2 2011, 01:04 AM~20464435
> *I made up my mind..  63 vert, gets my attention for the next week or two..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


63 coming along nice homie looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

thanks Pina, I put some primer on it this morning. which exposed two gash's in the trunk area that i really did not see before.. I may address those gash's later on today.
or I may just paint it tomorrow..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 2 2011, 07:10 AM~20465129
> *machio, sooo....are you gonna add any flake to the monty? :roflmao:
> the trunk hinge is looking good hydro :thumbsup:
> *


 Hey sin.. I got the noids today.. you really hooked them fuckers up to scale..
thanks bro... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

nice work in here


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2011, 12:49 AM~20473249
> *Hey sin.. I got the noids today.. you really hooked them fuckers up to scale..
> thanks bro... :biggrin:
> *


of course fam! hope they work out for ya :biggrin: 



just don't tell hearse, I was supposed to send him a few a LONG time ago! oops...sorry hearse, I haven't forgot about you! yours are in the works! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

got a little more progress done on the hydros. got all the fittings, dumps and slowdowns mounted, just got to wait for the glue to fully cure before I even try to run the hard lines.








after the hard lines, all that's left is to do the touch up paint and install...assuming I don't fuck something up in the process! haha!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 3 2011, 10:45 AM~20475195
> *got a little more progress done on the hydros. got all the fittings, dumps and slowdowns mounted, just got to wait for the glue to fully cure before I even try to run the hard lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the hard lines, all that's left is to do the touch up paint and install...assuming I don't fuck something up in the process! haha!
> *


 that shit looks insane, real nice work...

Hearse dont put set ups in his models,,, dose he?


----------



## Hydrohype

I am trying to get comfortable with darker colors... I keep seeing these shade's in my head right now.. for 62,63 and 69..but I got to have skirts or else I wont start
these projects.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

:0 I like that color man. Looks like you are having no trouble laying down paint huh


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 3 2011, 01:09 PM~20476166
> *:0  I like that color man.  Looks like you are having no trouble laying down paint huh
> *


Its storm grey,, I am trying to get much more paints done now... even though they are not real fancy, they are pretty cool with me because i was having alot of 
problems in the past.. I still want to do two or three more cars with the Graphite grey.. 62 ht. 69 ht or 70 vert..and 68 cadi vert..  did you get my 
message about the 70 parts car?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2011, 02:20 PM~20476234
> *Its storm grey,,  I am trying to get much more paints done now... even though they are not real fancy, they are pretty cool with me because i was having alot of
> problems in the past..  I still want to do two or three more cars with the Graphite grey..  62 ht. 69 ht or 70 vert..and 68 cadi vert..   did you get my
> message about the 70 parts car?
> *


yep sure did. my bad for slacking on getting that shipped. work's been keeping me from finishing the decals I planned on sending at the same time. Glad you got one though!

Graphite is my color right now too. space ghost is in that & now everything I look at right now I want in that color.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2011, 01:34 PM~20475947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get comfortable with darker colors...  I keep seeing these shade's in my head right now.. for 62,63 and 69..but I got to have skirts or else I wont start
> these projects.. :biggrin:
> *



This color is just plain sick!.....
I'm on a similiar color right now too, it's Lambo Murceilago Grey, looks dope! Putting it on a '59 Impala Convertible Lowride and a 70 1/2 Camaro lowrod.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+May 3 2011, 02:18 PM~20476635-->
> 
> 
> 
> yep sure did.  my bad for slacking on getting that shipped.  work's been keeping me from finishing the decals I planned on sending at the same time.  Glad you got one though!
> 
> Graphite is my color right now too.  space ghost is in that & now everything I look at right now I want in that color.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that might be what started this new pre-occupation with darker metallics..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@May 3 2011, 02:26 PM~20476685
> *This color is just plain sick!.....
> I'm on a similiar color right now too, it's Lambo Murceilago Grey, looks dope! Putting it on a '59 Impala Convertible Lowride and a 70 1/2 Camaro lowrod.
> *


 i guess its something in the air? :biggrin: the 59 sounds like its going to be sick. :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85

:wave: :wave: :wave: wat it do fellas. Stoppin by n sayn wats up


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@May 4 2011, 12:42 AM~20481386
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: wat it do fellas. Stoppin by n sayn wats up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@May 4 2011, 01:42 AM~20481386
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: wat it do fellas. Stoppin by n sayn wats up
> *


Q-VO Ram!


----------



## machio

Wut,s up Fam,tre lookin good Dro,nice detail on the pump Cinicle..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 4 2011, 08:26 AM~20482421
> *Wut,s up Fam,tre lookin good Dro,nice detail on the pump Cinicle..
> *


x2 wuz up fam been on the chill wagon a few days just havent been feeling it i put up all my boxes think ima chill for a lil bit but i know the fam gonna hold it down!!  :420: :420:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 4 2011, 08:58 AM~20482631
> *x2 wuz up fam been on the chill wagon a few days just havent been feeling it i put up all my boxes think ima chill for a lil bit but i know the fam gonna hold it down!!    :420:  :420:
> *


hold it down like 4 flats on a lowrider!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 4 2011, 09:58 AM~20482631
> *x2 wuz up fam been on the chill wagon a few days just havent been feeling it i put up all my boxes think ima chill for a lil bit but i know the fam gonna hold it down!!    :420:  :420:
> *


WORD,DONT WORRY FOOL IM ON IT.CALL ME TO KICK IT ANYWAY AT YO CRIB SO WE AN TALK ABOUT A FEW THINGS WE NEED FOR OUR DISPLAY TABLE.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 4 2011, 10:57 AM~20482947
> *WORD,DONT WORRY FOOL IM ON IT.CALL ME TO KICK IT ANYWAY AT YO CRIB SO WE AN TALK ABOUT A FEW THINGS WE NEED FOR OUR DISPLAY TABLE.
> *


I want in on that meeting...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 4 2011, 09:10 AM~20482701
> *hold it down like 4 flats on a lowrider!
> *


 x2 ha ha ha ....



Hey guy's Im sorry I missed a model this sunday,, the damm thing was only 7 miles from my.
apartment.. I have been known to punk out, be lazy, or just plain loose my nerve 
in the past? But it should be different now? I have a responsibility to rep 
L.U.G.K hear in the west... I will take that more serious starting now...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 10:57 AM~20483267
> *x2 ha ha ha ....
> Hey guy's Im sorry I missed a model this sunday,, the damm thing was only 7 miles from my.
> apartment..  I have been known to punk out, be lazy, or just plain loose my nerve
> in the past? But it should be different now? I have a responsibility to rep
> L.U.G.K hear in the west... I will take that more serious starting now...
> *


thats wuz up hydro put it down in tha west homie!  :machinegun: :guns: :yes: :420:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 4 2011, 09:57 AM~20482947
> *WORD,DONT WORRY FOOL IM ON IT.CALL ME TO KICK IT ANYWAY AT YO CRIB SO WE AN TALK ABOUT A FEW THINGS WE NEED FOR OUR DISPLAY TABLE.
> *


shit you already know tingo when ever you wanna stop by hit me up lets get together for a next club meeting you know how we do!  :420:


----------



## Hydrohype

Got a little clear on the 63 this morning.. she will be ready for foil in a few days...
now I got to worry about the frame, black insides. motor and trunk...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 4 2011, 11:50 AM~20483219
> *I want in on that meeting...
> *


x2 lmk what day you decide on 


Markie, that trey is looking clean bro!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+May 3 2011, 04:26 PM~20476685-->
> 
> 
> 
> This color is just plain sick!.....
> I'm on a similiar color right now too, it's Lambo Murceilago Grey, looks dope! Putting it on a '59 Impala Convertible Lowride and a 70 1/2 Camaro lowrod.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: can't wait to see it
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@May 4 2011, 11:10 AM~20482701
> *hold it down like 4 flats on a lowrider!
> *


X2
He'll yeah homie.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 01:57 PM~20483569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little clear on the 63 this morning..  she will be ready for foil in a few days...
> now I got to worry about the frame, black insides. motor and trunk...
> *


Esta Chingon homie! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 09:57 AM~20483267
> *x2 ha ha ha ....
> Hey guy's Im sorry I missed a model this sunday,, the damm thing was only 7 miles from my.
> apartment..  I have been known to punk out, be lazy, or just plain loose my nerve
> in the past? But it should be different now? I have a responsibility to rep
> L.U.G.K hear in the west... I will take that more serious starting now...
> *


hahaha dont lie markie u knew me and betty wer gonna be thur thats y u didin show up :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## dfwr83

feel like i missed out on a lot...everyone on here but me. lmao...its all good tho. been on dat nite shift tryin to get dis Cutty done...almost dere. hope i can get da doors painted later today...got da body all foil'd up an ready for clear. still on da interior parts for da 2 tone...almost done. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i'll have progress pics up soon i hope...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 10:57 AM~20483569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little clear on the 63 this morning..  she will be ready for foil in a few days...
> now I got to worry about the frame, black insides. motor and trunk...
> *


sweet color markie :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

quote-Hydrohype,













Nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2011, 02:38 PM~20491451
> *quote-Hydrohype,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x10


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 03:04 PM~20491641
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP FRANKIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 5 2011, 01:11 PM~20491682
> *WHAT UP FRANKIE
> *


what up tingo the club is looking good bro yall puting out sum shit wey keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

flip the front on the 59 impala. going radical.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 5 2011, 08:35 PM~20494366
> *flip the front on the 59 impala. going radical.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that going to be a bad 59...


----------



## machio

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 11:57 AM~20483569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little clear on the 63 this morning..  she will be ready for foil in a few days...
> now I got to worry about the frame, black insides. motor and trunk...
> *


six tre is looking good hydro!!!! :thumbsup: :420: :420:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 5 2011, 08:35 PM~20494366
> *flip the front on the 59 impala. going radical.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be tight homie looking good! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## OFDatTX

Thanks for the props homies means alot.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 5 2011, 09:35 PM~20494366
> *flip the front on the 59 impala. going radical.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah homie!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 6 2011, 02:03 PM~20497848
> *hell yeah homie!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 6 2011, 06:08 AM~20496159
> *six tre is looking good hydro!!!! :thumbsup:  :420:  :420:
> *


 thanks Pina's..

Hey FAMILY.. I NEED SOME HELP..
YES ITS THAT TIME AGAIN.. :uh: 


















I KNOW EVERY BODY IS BUSY ON OTHER STUFF? BUT i NEED TO GET SOMEONE TO FOIL THESE TWO CARS, SO THEY CAN BE COMPLETIONS.. THEY BOTH NEED BMF TO RUN OVER ALL THE STOCK TRIM LINES.. THE 63 NEEDS THE TRUNK TO BE MASKED OFF SO i OR SOMEONE ELSE CAN PAINT THE TAIL LIGHTS TO LOOK STOCK..BUT AFTER THE LIGHTS ARE PAINTED? IT STILL NEEDS FOIL IN THE STOCK LOCATIONS
THE 76 NEEDS FOIL IN ALL LOCATIONS INCLUDING THE LANDAU BORDERS... 
HERE ARE PICTURES OF MY GOLD 76 FOR EXAMPLE..




































EACH CAR ALREADY HAS A THIN COAT OF DUPLICOLOR CLEAR ON THEM.
I WILL RE-CLEAR AND POLISH THE CARS ONCE THEY ARE FOILED.
IF THE PERSON THINKS ITS BETTER THAT WAY? 

OF COURSE i WILL COVER SHIPPING, AND A NEW SHEET OF FOIL? AND PAY FOR 
THE TIME YOU HAVE TO SPEND AWAY FROM YOUR OWN PROJECT.. AND OF COURSE i WILL FIND SOMETHING ELSE TO STAY BUSY ON! WHILE WAITING FOR THE CARS TO RETURN.. I WILL UNDERSTAND IF EVERYBODY'S PLATE IS TO FULL?
THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP AND ENCOURAGEMENT...


----------



## dig_derange

no worries bro, go ahead & send them over. if for whatever reason, I get stuck where I can't spend time on them, I'll hit up one of the other guys around here to help out.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 6 2011, 02:32 PM~20498705
> *no worries bro, go ahead & send them over.  if for whatever reason, I get stuck where I can't spend time on them, I'll hit up one of the other guys around here to help out.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

hopefully tha dayz of my big bulky trunk hinges have ended?

just trying out a little somtin somtin.. I will finish the trunk with the trunk lid
when the car returns from the texas foil factory!





































we'll see how it goes? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I am sapposed to be cleaning my apartment.. and heading to the post office!
I been awake for hours.. and the only thing I have touched is coffee the 
computer and models.... :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2011, 04:52 PM~20498476
> *thanks Pina's..
> 
> Hey FAMILY.. I NEED SOME HELP..
> YES ITS THAT TIME AGAIN.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW EVERY BODY IS BUSY ON OTHER STUFF? BUT i NEED TO GET SOMEONE TO FOIL THESE TWO CARS, SO THEY CAN BE COMPLETIONS.. THEY BOTH NEED BMF TO RUN OVER ALL THE STOCK TRIM LINES.. THE 63 NEEDS THE TRUNK TO BE MASKED OFF SO i OR SOMEONE ELSE CAN PAINT THE TAIL LIGHTS TO LOOK STOCK..BUT AFTER THE LIGHTS ARE PAINTED? IT STILL NEEDS FOIL IN THE STOCK LOCATIONS
> THE 76 NEEDS FOIL IN ALL LOCATIONS INCLUDING THE LANDAU BORDERS...
> HERE ARE PICTURES OF MY GOLD 76 FOR EXAMPLE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EACH CAR ALREADY HAS A THIN COAT OF DUPLICOLOR CLEAR ON THEM.
> I WILL RE-CLEAR AND POLISH THE CARS ONCE THEY ARE FOILED.
> IF THE PERSON THINKS ITS BETTER THAT WAY?
> 
> OF COURSE i WILL COVER SHIPPING, AND A NEW SHEET OF FOIL? AND PAY FOR
> THE TIME YOU HAVE TO SPEND AWAY FROM YOUR OWN PROJECT.. AND OF COURSE  i WILL FIND SOMETHING ELSE TO STAY BUSY ON! WHILE WAITING FOR THE CARS TO RETURN..  I WILL UNDERSTAND IF EVERYBODY'S PLATE IS TO FULL?
> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP AND ENCOURAGEMENT...
> *




and your bitching about your foil work?!?! your better then some cats around here, just keep at it, and yourll get it! foil looks good markie!


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 7 2011, 02:58 PM~20503958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully tha dayz of my big bulky trunk hinges have ended?
> 
> just trying out a little somtin somtin.. I will finish the trunk with the trunk lid
> when the car returns from the texas foil factory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll see how it goes?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I am sapposed to be cleaning my apartment.. and heading to the post office!
> I been awake for hours.. and the only thing I have touched is coffee the
> computer and models.... :wow:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2011, 03:35 PM~20504120
> *and your bitching about your foil work?!?! your better then some cats around here, just keep at it, and yourll get it! foil looks good markie!
> *


 thanks dropped, but I did not do foil work on the gold car? 
I just put that up as an example of how i think the landau foil lines should look on a 
glass house..and how the tail lights should look... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OFDatTX

that looks tight markie u did a great job :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

i had a feeling that with the frame swap, i would have a trunk clearance issue
the the batterys and such.. the lay should be nice though..
I am going with chrome rims, with black lips and black knock off's..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 11:57 AM~20483569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little clear on the 63 this morning..  she will be ready for foil in a few days...
> now I got to worry about the frame, black insides. motor and trunk...
> *


 Got a name for the 63 now...

NO QUARTER.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 8 2011, 05:04 PM~20509251
> *Got a name for the 63 now...
> 
> NO QUARTER.
> *



Nice.... I was thinking "Gray's Anatomy" LOL


----------



## machio




----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 9 2011, 01:15 PM~20514838
> *Nice.... I was thinking "Gray's Anatomy" LOL
> *


LOL. i'm really diggin that tre Markie. love those colors, good choice on the wheels, trunk is looking cool too


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 9 2011, 12:15 PM~20514838
> *Nice.... I was thinking "Gray's Anatomy" LOL
> *


ha ha ha.. not bad! 

The grey glasshouse is going to be called (SMOKE HOUSE)..

The name for the 63 will make since, once its done.. if i can keep my mouth shut
long enough to make the video...


----------



## MAZDAT

> flip the front on the 59 impala. going radical.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like my old 59 Impala.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bro
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> flip the front on the 59 impala. going radical.. :biggrin:
> Just like my old 59 Impala.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bro
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> you still got that old 59?? what are you doing with it?
Click to expand...


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm rebuilding it  pretty much the same as how it was in 97, just the interior is going to be different


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 7 2011, 02:58 PM~20503958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully tha dayz of my big bulky trunk hinges have ended?
> 
> just trying out a little somtin somtin.. I will finish the trunk with the trunk lid
> when the car returns from the texas foil factory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll see how it goes?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I am sapposed to be cleaning my apartment.. and heading to the post office!
> I been awake for hours.. and the only thing I have touched is coffee the
> computer and models.... :wow:
> *


 see you hydro you puttin in work homie builds looking clean! :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 8 2011, 04:04 PM~20509251
> *Got a name for the 63 now...
> 
> NO QUARTER.
> *


I wonder how many folks will catch the old school war time reference of the name? good choice.


----------



## OFDatTX

> flip the front on the 59 impala. going radical.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like my old 59 Impala.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bro
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> That 59 looks tight homie I never seen it u got more pics?
Click to expand...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 9 2011, 07:03 PM~20518170
> *That 59 looks tight homie I never seen it u got more pics?
> *


I don't have pics of the 59, I don't think they were digital camara's back in 97, if they were...I couldn't afford one  Here's a couple of snaps when it appeared in LRB Summer of 97. Thanx for the compliment!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 9 2011, 10:51 PM~20518689
> *I don't have pics of the 59, I don't think they were digital camara's back in 97, if they were...I couldn't afford one   Here's a couple of snaps when it appeared in LRB Summer of 97. Thanx for the compliment!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great u still have it?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+May 9 2011, 06:25 PM~20517233-->
> 
> 
> 
> see you hydro you puttin in work homie builds looking clean! :wow:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Pina..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 07:47 PM~20517976
> *I wonder how many folks will catch the old school war time reference of the name? good choice.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks sin.. i wanted something that reflect's the dark nature or the dark colored
> car..
> 
> As a kid, I always favored the darker feeling Rock songs... Oops! big hint,,lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@May 9 2011, 08:51 PM~20518689
> *I don't have pics of the 59, I don't think they were digital camara's back in 97, if they were...I couldn't afford one   Here's a couple of snaps when it appeared in LRB Summer of 97. Thanx for the compliment!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Get down Mazdat.. man dont you know if something of mine ever made it to a 
magazine? I would buy ten copies of that shit...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 9 2011, 08:07 PM~20518882
> *Looks great u still have it?
> *


I still have it, its the one in the first pic I posted  , Thats how I got it back after all these years


----------



## TINGOS

you mad crazy with that 59 J.C.

TINGOS IN THIS BITCH WITH MY FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS GETTIN CRUNK CAUSE SHOW TIME IS AROUND THE CORNER & WE ARE GONNA REPRESENT @ THE TORREZ EMPIRE SHOW.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+May 10 2011, 01:32 AM~20520017-->
> 
> 
> 
> I still have it, its the one in the first pic I posted  , Thats how I got it back after all these years
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool can't wait to see more pics homie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 09:15 AM~20528639
> *you mad crazy with that 59 J.C.
> 
> TINGOS IN THIS BITCH WITH MY FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS GETTIN CRUNK CAUSE SHOW TIME IS AROUND THE CORNER & WE ARE GONNA REPRESENT @ THE TORREZ EMPIRE SHOW.
> *


Thanks tingo. Am get crazy wit it :run: :run:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 08:15 AM~20528639
> *you mad crazy with that 59 J.C.
> 
> TINGOS IN THIS BITCH WITH MY FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS GETTIN CRUNK CAUSE SHOW TIME IS AROUND THE CORNER & WE ARE GONNA REPRESENT @ THE TORREZ EMPIRE SHOW.
> *


 :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## Hydrohype

I just told cuzzin dig,
that i am redoing the batterys on the left right now.. it will come out a little better
than the way it looks in these pictures... but this is the basic idea of what the trey
will be sportin in the trunk...


----------



## Hydrohype

aMT 62 FRAME OF A RATTY OLD PARTS CAR I GOT OFF OF EBAY FOR $5.00

GOT MY STANCE TOGETHER,, GOT MY WHEELS DONE.. ITS A LITTLE RUFF!
BUT I LIKE THIS ALOT BETTER FOR MY 63 THAN THE PROMO FRAME THAT COMES WITH THE KIT..
NO QUARTER GETTIN A LITTLE CLOSER TO COMPLETION..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Mark Try foiling them mufflers !


----------



## hocknberry

DAMN!! you still rock VHS markie?! now thats old school! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 11 2011, 12:18 PM~20530382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just told cuzzin dig,
> that i am redoing the batterys on the left right now.. it will come out a little better
> than the way it looks in these pictures...  but this is the basic idea of what the trey
> will be sportin in the trunk...
> *


looking good hydro nice set up! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## machio

Its goin down Hydro.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I see you Hydro, nice work bro !


----------



## sinicle

the setup is looking great! you know, those are the same pumps I made my whammy setup with :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 11 2011, 03:30 PM~20531686-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mark  Try  foiling them  mufflers  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did somebody say foil? :uh: GET A ROPE
> 
> lol yea, I had not thought of that... but you know what? i am willing to try it..
> i will give that a shot in the next day or so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 06:28 PM~20532845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN!! you still rock VHS markie?! now thats old school! :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew somebody was gonna pick up on the vhs.. i dont have a TV hook up at my apartment.. so I record show's at my moms and come home and watch them
> when I am not building..
> THE UNIT,, NCIS,,, MIKE AND MOLLY,,, BIG BANG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by pina's LRM [email protected] 11 2011, 07:42 PM~20533522
> *looking good hydro nice set up! :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS PINA...
> 
> MACHIO :biggrin:
> 
> TRENDSETTA.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@May 12 2011, 07:24 AM~20536528
> *the setup is looking great! you know, those are the same pumps I made my whammy setup with :thumbsup:
> *


 THIS SET UP IS SORT OF A TRAINING MISSION,, i AM TRYING TO GET READY 
FOR THOSE SOLENOIDS YOU SENT ME... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 11 2011, 04:18 PM~20531139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aMT 62 FRAME OF A RATTY OLD PARTS CAR I GOT OFF OF EBAY FOR $5.00
> 
> GOT MY STANCE TOGETHER,, GOT MY WHEELS DONE.. ITS A LITTLE RUFF!
> BUT I LIKE THIS ALOT BETTER FOR MY 63 THAN THE PROMO FRAME THAT COMES WITH THE KIT..
> NO QUARTER GETTIN A LITTLE CLOSER TO COMPLETION..
> *


ay Hydro...build's lookin good wey :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 12 2011, 09:11 PM~20542262
> *ay Hydro...build's lookin good wey :wow:  :wow:
> *


 thanks D.. this morning finished the re-do on the left battery's.. 









Before..


















after..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 12 2011, 12:44 PM~20538342
> *did somebody say foil? :uh:  GET A ROPE
> 
> lol yea, I had not thought of that... but you know what? i am willing to try it..
> i will give that a shot in the next day or so..
> I knew somebody was gonna pick up on the vhs.. i dont have a TV hook up at my apartment.. so I record show's at my moms and come home and watch them
> when I am not building..
> THE UNIT,, NCIS,,, MIKE AND MOLLY,,, BIG BANG...
> THANKS PINA...
> 
> MACHIO  :biggrin:
> 
> TRENDSETTA.. :biggrin:
> THIS SET UP IS SORT OF A TRAINING MISSION,, i AM TRYING TO GET READY
> FOR THOSE SOLENOIDS YOU SENT ME... :biggrin:
> *


torrents


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 13 2011, 09:29 AM~20544585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks gangsta :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 12 2011, 11:47 PM~20543635
> *torrents
> *


 are you saying I have turrets? :uh: lol Oh torrents? like file sharing sites?
I dont really know how to use them or where to go?
and i have bit comet... on my pc..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 13 2011, 12:09 PM~20546223
> *are you saying I have turrets?  :uh:  lol  Oh torrents? like file sharing sites?
> I dont really know how to use them or where to go?
> and i have bit comet... on my pc..
> *


neither did i but i figured it out i got bit torrent and use VLC player then hook the shit up to the TV via the Xbox or run the HDMI to the laptop


----------



## dig_derange

Selena is looking SICK dude


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 13 2011, 12:18 PM~20546274
> *neither did i but i figured it out i got bit torrent and use VLC player then hook the shit up to the TV via the Xbox or run the HDMI to the laptop
> *


 your a heavy dude, Eso!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 13 2011, 07:29 AM~20544585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 pina i think this is one of the dopest cars yet to come off of your bench...










I tried a little scrap foil on the mufflers,,




























while my 63 is visiting the Tingo's foil factory? 
I figured I would use this 62 body to see how the car is going to lay,
and to get an idea of how the trunk is going to look... 
  
I got cylinders for the front too.. but i am basically done with this car until I get the body back... :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

great stuff in here love all the build u guys are puttig out nice job fellas


----------



## Hydrohype

D 2 S. is cool as fuck with the LUGK..


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+May 13 2011, 09:29 AM~20544585-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ay Johnny...build is off da hook wit all dem parts gold plated. i cant wait to c it all finished up an n a photo shoot... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@May 13 2011, 03:27 PM~20546634
> *pina i think this is one of the dopest cars yet to come off of your bench...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a little scrap foil on the mufflers,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while my 63 is visiting the Tingo's foil factory?
> I figured I would use this 62 body to see how the car is going to lay,
> and to get an idea of how the trunk is going to look...
> 
> I got cylinders for the front too.. but i am basically done with this car until I get the body back... :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to c how it all turns out Hydro bro'...its gonna b sik!!! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 13 2011, 10:19 PM~20549728
> *ay Johnny...build is off da hook wit all dem parts gold plated. i cant wait to c it all finished up an n a photo shoot... :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> cant wait to c how it all turns out Hydro bro'...its gonna b sik!!! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

diggin that 62 hydro looking good cant wait to see how it turns out homie! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:  :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good fam preciate the good words on LA CARCACHA say just wanted to let the fam know i got this lil legal issue to take care of i got a warrent for my arrest gonna turn my self in like in 3weeks so i can take care of this shit prob get bout 6months county time so was just gonna let the fam know wuz up hopefully ill be home before new years just goin on a lil vacation like pac said! lol nah but on the real gotta go handle up on this shit it aint gonna fuck with my parole so im good just gotta go take care of it for a lil bit so ima be gone for a lil while i know the L.U.G.K fam gonna hold it down when i come home its back on ima try and finish the projects i was working on hold it down homies!  :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 14 2011, 10:40 AM~20551145
> *wuz good fam preciate the good words on LA CARCACHA say just wanted to let the fam know i got this lil legal issue to take care of i got a warrent for my arrest gonna turn my self in like in 3weeks so i can take care of this shit prob get bout 6months county time so was just gonna let the fam know wuz up hopefully ill be home before new years just goin on a lil vacation like pac said! lol nah but on the real gotta go handle up on this shit it aint gonna fuck with my parole so im good just gotta go take care of it for a lil bit so ima be gone for a lil while i know the L.U.G.K fam gonna hold it down when i come home its back on ima try and finish the projects i was working on hold it down homies!   :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


dam that suks bro, we going to hold it down homie for L.U.G.K 

L.U.G.K. IS TAKEN OVER THIS BITCH!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 14 2011, 08:31 AM~20551122
> *diggin that 62 hydro looking good cant wait to see how it turns out homie! :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:    :drama:
> *


 thanks family... but its really just a quick mock up for the 63 vert that I started.
its at Tingos now getting the chrome foil treatment..... I'm gonna shoot you a
PM with my number right now.. let me know if you need anything? dont hesitate to call... we will all right you and send you pictures and shit.. and keep you posted 
of the outside world... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks hydro preciate that homie means alot i know the fam gonna hold it down!  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 13 2011, 09:29 AM~20544585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


killer bomb!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 14 2011, 09:37 AM~20551330
> *killer bomb!!
> *


preciate it homie! :biggrin: :420:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 14 2011, 10:40 AM~20551145
> *wuz good fam preciate the good words on LA CARCACHA say just wanted to let the fam know i got this lil legal issue to take care of i got a warrent for my arrest gonna turn my self in like in 3weeks so i can take care of this shit prob get bout 6months county time so was just gonna let the fam know wuz up hopefully ill be home before new years just goin on a lil vacation like pac said! lol nah but on the real gotta go handle up on this shit it aint gonna fuck with my parole so im good just gotta go take care of it for a lil bit so ima be gone for a lil while i know the L.U.G.K fam gonna hold it down when i come home its back on ima try and finish the projects i was working on hold it down homies!   :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


handle ur bizz mero-mero...u know we'll hold it down for u carnal. L.U.G.K. got ur bak Johnny...we wont let u down. :worship: el rey de replica :worship: Johnny :worship:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 14 2011, 09:26 AM~20551293
> *thanks hydro preciate that homie means alot i know the fam gonna hold it down!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn really?! that sucks to hear bro!! i mean.....i guess get it done and get back right!? :happysad:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks for the suport fam preciate it!  :thumbsup: yea hokenberry you right homie ima just try an get it over with the qiucker i go the sooner i get back its all good yall take care an see ya when i get back homies hold it down! :inout: :twak: :banghead: :sprint:  :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

Damn bro, just c'n this. That really sucks! Do whatcha gotta do though, we'll all be here when u get back.


----------



## sinicle

do us a favor johnny, when you can, please get contact info out to the fam so we can send you packages and what not....you know, cakes with files and shit... :biggrin: keep your head up, you'll be out before you know it.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 15 2011, 01:01 PM~20557323
> *do us a favor johnny, when you can, please get contact info out to the fam so we can send you packages and what not....you know, cakes with files and shit... :biggrin: keep your head up, you'll be out before you know it.
> *


 x2
and plenty pictures of everybody latest builds... 









(Pancho 57 belair) I hope the L.U.G.K dont mind that this car is now adopted into 
our family?


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 14 2011, 08:25 PM~20553970
> *handle ur bizz mero-mero...u know we'll hold it down for u carnal. L.U.G.K. got ur bak Johnny...we wont let u down. :worship: el rey de replica :worship: Johnny :worship:
> *


X 2


----------



## machio

That is a BaD Ride Hydro,good move homie:..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 15 2011, 03:06 PM~20557795
> *That is a BaD Ride Hydro,good move homie:..
> *


 thanks loco...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 15 2011, 02:21 PM~20557628
> *x2
> and plenty pictures of everybody latest builds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pancho  57 belair) I hope the L.U.G.K dont mind that this car is now adopted into
> our family?
> *


thats a nice looking build homie! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 16 2011, 01:58 PM~20564078
> *thats a nice looking build homie! :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks pina..


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 14 2011, 09:40 AM~20551145
> *wuz good fam preciate the good words on LA CARCACHA say just wanted to let the fam know i got this lil legal issue to take care of i got a warrent for my arrest gonna turn my self in like in 3weeks so i can take care of this shit prob get bout 6months county time so was just gonna let the fam know wuz up hopefully ill be home before new years just goin on a lil vacation like pac said! lol nah but on the real gotta go handle up on this shit it aint gonna fuck with my parole so im good just gotta go take care of it for a lil bit so ima be gone for a lil while i know the L.U.G.K fam gonna hold it down when i come home its back on ima try and finish the projects i was working on hold it down homies!   :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


Bro... we're here for you. We got you! We know it's just for a minute. You'll be in and out in no time, but no worries... we'll make you proud.. you'll see. LUGK holdin' it down!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 15 2011, 04:21 PM~20557628
> *x2
> and plenty pictures of everybody latest builds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pancho  57 belair) I hope the L.U.G.K dont mind that this car is now adopted into
> our family?
> *


Thats clean right there bro ! I love that green !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 07:00 PM~20566308
> *Thats clean right there bro ! I love that green !
> *


 thanks Trend..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 13 2011, 06:29 AM~20544585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: THIS IS LOOKING SWEET PINA GREAT JOB BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -LILCHRIS-

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 14 2011, 08:40 AM~20551145
> *wuz good fam preciate the good words on LA CARCACHA say just wanted to let the fam know i got this lil legal issue to take care of i got a warrent for my arrest gonna turn my self in like in 3weeks so i can take care of this shit prob get bout 6months county time so was just gonna let the fam know wuz up hopefully ill be home before new years just goin on a lil vacation like pac said! lol nah but on the real gotta go handle up on this shit it aint gonna fuck with my parole so im good just gotta go take care of it for a lil bit so ima be gone for a lil while i know the L.U.G.K fam gonna hold it down when i come home its back on ima try and finish the projects i was working on hold it down homies!   :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


damm man dats mest up ey but we gonna hold it down 4 u


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by LILCHRIS-_@May 18 2011, 09:48 PM~20583026
> *damm man dats mest up ey but we gonna hold it down 4 u
> *


wuz good lil chris! :wave: yea homie gotta go take care of that shit ima turn myself in bout 2weeks its cool hopefully ill be home by new years :x: i know L.U.G.K gonna hold it down hope 2 see every body in tha fam have a clean finished build by the time i get back homies wanna see the fam show they skills with there next build i know ima put it down when i get back 6months will fly by quick :sprint: :inout: ! :420:  preciate the support homies means alot :yes: :420:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 19 2011, 07:39 AM~20584324
> *wuz good lil chris! :wave: yea homie gotta go take care of that shit ima turn myself in bout 2weeks its cool hopefully ill be home by new years  :x: i know L.U.G.K gonna hold it down hope 2 see every body in tha fam have a clean finished build by the time i get back homies wanna see the fam show they skills with there next build i know ima put it down when i get back 6months will fly by quick :sprint:  :inout: ! :420:   preciate the support homies means alot  :yes:  :420:
> *


SUP JOHNNY,WHAT IT DO?

I GOT THIS FOR US WEY,SOLDIER NEVER STOPS MARCHING. :machinegun:


----------



## machio

See u at daa Shop later Cuz,put some in da wind.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 19 2011, 08:07 AM~20584742
> *See u at daa Shop later Cuz,put some in da wind.
> *


4sho! :yes: :420: :420: :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

When I get on LIL everyday, I make it a point to hit my fellow club member's topics first and see how/what they're up to. everyday I check out all their work, and everyday I'm blown away from all their fresh and dated builds. don't get me wrong, there is a LOT of talent in this forum, but I'm VERY proud to be apart of this club! I just want to say thanks again to all of LUGK for adding me to their ranks. I couldn't hope to meet a better group of stand up guys. :worship: :worship: :worship:


sorry, I guess I felt a little "hydro-ish" this morning :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 19 2011, 07:37 AM~20584588
> *SUP JOHNNY,WHAT IT DO?
> 
> I GOT THIS FOR US WEY,SOLDIER NEVER STOPS MARCHING. :machinegun:
> *


wuz good tingo say bro you need to come by an chill with yo boy before i go really the whole fam whens good for everybody? well fire up tha grill an pop open a few cold ones  :thumbsup: :420: :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 19 2011, 11:24 AM~20585913
> *When I get on LIL everyday, I make it a point to hit my fellow club member's topics first and see how/what they're up to. everyday I check out all their work, and everyday I'm blown away from all their fresh and dated builds. don't get me wrong, there is a LOT of talent in this forum, but I'm VERY proud to be apart of this club! I just want to say thanks again to all of LUGK for adding me to their ranks. I couldn't hope to meet a better group of stand up guys. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> sorry, I guess I felt a little "hydro-ish" this morning :biggrin:
> *


 well said my brother,, It is an honor for this lone wolf to have been drafted
by a group of supportive RENEGADE'S...
It give's both of us a greater since of pride!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

you know homie we proud to have you guys rep L.U.G.K on tha west coast hydro,sinicle you dudes got much skills glad to have you in the crew the whole L.U.G.K fam nothing but mad respect homies got much skills an talent :420: :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 19 2011, 12:24 PM~20585913
> *When I get on LIL everyday, I make it a point to hit my fellow club member's topics first and see how/what they're up to. everyday I check out all their work, and everyday I'm blown away from all their fresh and dated builds. don't get me wrong, there is a LOT of talent in this forum, but I'm VERY proud to be apart of this club! I just want to say thanks again to all of LUGK for adding me to their ranks. I couldn't hope to meet a better group of stand up guys. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> sorry, I guess I felt a little "hydro-ish" this morning :biggrin:
> *


WE ALL GET THIS WAY.BUT YOU THE MAN WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+May 19 2011, 01:09 PM~20586563-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know homie we proud to have you guys rep L.U.G.K on tha west coast hydro,sinicle you dudes got much skills glad to have you in the crew the whole L.U.G.K fam nothing but mad  respect homies got much skills an talent  :420:  :420:    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> auh shucks! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@May 19 2011, 01:18 PM~20586609
> *WE ALL GET THIS WAY.BUT YOU THE MAN WEY. :biggrin:
> *


 nahw homie.. you da man..! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 19 2011, 08:07 AM~20584742
> *See u at daa Shop later Cuz,put some in da wind.*


nothing like chillin with the homeboys, talkin some shit, while puttin some in the air!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2011, 01:58 PM~20586881
> *nothing like chillin with the homeboys, talkin some shit, while puttin some in the air!!  :biggrin:
> *


 that does sound good..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 19 2011, 04:11 PM~20586978
> *that does sound good..
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

getting a little closer to completion.. on the 65 vert..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 20 2011, 02:31 PM~20594466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting a little closer to completion.. on the 65 vert..
> *


real real nice markie!!! :0


----------



## sinicle

the engine looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+May 20 2011, 02:39 PM~20594510-->
> 
> 
> 
> real real nice markie!!! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@May 20 2011, 03:11 PM~20594665
> *the engine looks great! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20594466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting a little closer to completion.. on the 65 vert..
> *


builds always lookin good Hydro bro'... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 20 2011, 06:06 PM~20595731
> *builds always lookin good Hydro bro'... :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


thanks bro.. even though i have someone staying with me for a while? I am still trying 
to keep busy..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20594466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting a little closer to completion.. on the 65 vert..
> *


nice work bro, hard work pays off right there homie !


----------



## sinicle

MADE MY FIRST COLOR BAR!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















THANKS AGAIN J FOR ALL THE KNOWLEDGE AND INSPIRATION!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 20 2011, 09:04 PM~20596839
> *nice work bro, hard work pays off right there homie !
> *


 thanks Trend.. Your words are a real boost.. 


Hey Sin the color bar looks great bro..
i thought about putting one in this 65 vert? but as it is i am having problems..

The step were you put the body and frame with interior all together always give's
me the biggest fuckin problem.. I swear I almost smashed this model with my fist?
I fuckin wanted to throw it against the wall...
fuck this fuckin vert.. :mad... I am going to let this windshield dry untill daylight,
then I will try to fit the body on the frame one more time... if it dont play nice?
i am going toss the body in the trash, and use the frame for another hard top...
son of a bitch....


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 01:32 AM~20597913
> *thanks Trend.. Your words are a real boost..
> 
> 
> Hey Sin the color bar looks great bro..
> i thought about putting one in this 65 vert? but as it is i am having problems..
> 
> The step were you put the body and frame with interior all together always give's
> me the biggest fuckin problem.. I swear I almost smashed this model with my fist?
> I fuckin wanted to throw it against the wall...
> fuck this fuckin vert..  :mad... I am going to let this windshield dry untill daylight,
> then I will try to fit the body on the frame one more time... if it dont play nice?
> i am going toss the body in the trash, and use the frame for another hard top...
> son of a bitch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hype man I see you up doing you thing with the BIG UGK. I hav'nt seen you do this much building sence I known you, if what it take to keep you going Then big up's to the UGK. Love the work you putting out Bro---can you say BMF---I know you can :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 03:32 AM~20597913
> *thanks Trend.. Your words are a real boost..
> 
> 
> Hey Sin the color bar looks great bro..
> i thought about putting one in this 65 vert? but as it is i am having problems..
> 
> The step were you put the body and frame with interior all together always give's
> me the biggest fuckin problem.. I swear I almost smashed this model with my fist?
> I fuckin wanted to throw it against the wall...
> fuck this fuckin vert..  :mad... I am going to let this windshield dry untill daylight,
> then I will try to fit the body on the frame one more time... if it dont play nice?
> i am going toss the body in the trash, and use the frame for another hard top...
> son of a bitch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool bro, just take your time and go slow with the fitting of that vert. I've been there plenty of times with these chassis that don't want to fit. I always have problems with the '59 and '60 not wanting to fit .


----------



## TINGOS

YO DIG,THANKS FOR THAT TEXT MESSAGE YESTERDAY.KICKIN IT WITH JOHNNY MACHIO & MARIO YESTERDAY TOOK MY MIND OFF SHIT.THEM ****** IS PUTTIN IN WORK WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 21 2011, 12:55 AM~20597475
> *MADE MY FIRST COLOR BAR!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN J FOR ALL THE KNOWLEDGE AND INSPIRATION!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


that clean homie cant wait to see it on.. wat car u putting on ??


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kjkj87+May 21 2011, 01:44 AM~20597936-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hype man I see you up doing you thing with the BIG UGK. I hav'nt seen you do this much building sence I known you, if what it take to keep you going Then big up's to the UGK. Love the work you putting out Bro---can you say BMF---I know you can :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Big homie.. If and when I pull this one off? it will be my ninth car for 2011?
> 
> Can I say BMF? Yea but why spoil a nice day like today? lol...I notice I have a habit of chewing up the exexisting foil on a car buy my handling...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@May 21 2011, 06:40 AM~20598253
> *Kool bro, just take your time and go slow with the fitting of that vert. I've been there plenty of times with these chassis that don't want to fit. I always have problems with the '59 and '60 not wanting to fit .
> 
> 
> *


 man in all the commotion I forgot to put on the mirror before installing the windshield, and the kit was 
missing sun visors and tail lights. so I went with another plan..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 03:32 AM~20597913
> *thanks Trend.. Your words are a real boost..
> 
> 
> Hey Sin the color bar looks great bro..
> i thought about putting one in this 65 vert? but as it is i am having problems..
> 
> The step were you put the body and frame with interior all together always give's
> me the biggest fuckin problem.. I swear I almost smashed this model with my fist?
> I fuckin wanted to throw it against the wall...
> fuck this fuckin vert..  :mad... I am going to let this windshield dry untill daylight,
> then I will try to fit the body on the frame one more time... if it dont play nice?
> i am going toss the body in the trash, and use the frame for another hard top...
> son of a bitch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 65 is looking tight homie :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 21 2011, 09:01 AM~20598743
> *that clean homie cant wait to see it on.. wat car u putting on ??
> *


I'm throwin it in the 60. it's not perfect, but like I said, it's my first one. if anyone in the club wants one, hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 21 2011, 11:04 AM~20598762
> *I'm throwin it in the 60. it's not perfect, but like I said, it's my first one. if anyone in the club wants one, hit me up. :biggrin:
> *


looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
wat size is it?


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 21 2011, 09:08 AM~20598779
> *looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> wat size is it?
> *


it's about 2/16s tall, 1/2 wide, 1/4 deep(from front to back)


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 21 2011, 11:16 AM~20598797
> *it's about 2/16s tall, 1/2 wide, 1/4 deep(from front to back)
> *


thats a great size.


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 21 2011, 09:20 AM~20598813
> *thats a great size.
> *


it's fucking tiny! haha!


----------



## sinicle

as is, I have materials for three more color bars, first come first serve!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 09:42 AM~20598655
> *YO DIG,THANKS FOR THAT TEXT MESSAGE YESTERDAY.KICKIN IT WITH JOHNNY MACHIO & MARIO YESTERDAY TOOK MY MIND OFF SHIT.THEM ****** IS PUTTIN IN WORK WEY. :biggrin:
> *


simon!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 20 2011, 11:55 PM~20597475
> *MADE MY FIRST COLOR BAR!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN J FOR ALL THE KNOWLEDGE AND INSPIRATION!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


that shit is DOPE


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 10:02 AM~20598749
> *thanks Big homie.. If and when I pull this one off? it will be my ninth car for 2011?
> 
> Can I say BMF?  Yea but why spoil a nice day like today? lol...I notice I have a habit of chewing up the exexisting foil on a car buy my handling...
> man in all the commotion I forgot to put on the mirror before installing the windshield, and the kit was
> missing sun visors and tail lights. so I went with another plan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


65 is lookign clean bro. & damn going on 9 builds for the year?! awesome


----------



## LATIN SKULL

KEEP UP THE NICE WORK FELLAS.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 21 2011, 10:26 AM~20598839
> *as is, I have materials for three more color bars, first come first serve!
> *


I want one!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 20 2011, 11:55 PM~20597475
> *MADE MY FIRST COLOR BAR!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN J FOR ALL THE KNOWLEDGE AND INSPIRATION!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 sick


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 20 2011, 10:55 PM~20597475
> *MADE MY FIRST COLOR BAR!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN J FOR ALL THE KNOWLEDGE AND INSPIRATION!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Hey Sin Make video bro.. :biggrin: I want to see that thing twinkle.. :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 11:22 AM~20599362
> *Hey Sin Make video bro.. :biggrin:  I want to see that thing twinkle.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this adjustable its fuckin badass


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@May 21 2011, 11:30 AM~20599400
> *is this adjustable its fuckin badass
> *


 thanks Trike..


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by sinicle+May 21 2011, 12:55 AM~20597475-->
> 
> 
> 
> MADE MY FIRST COLOR BAR!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN J FOR ALL THE KNOWLEDGE AND INSPIRATION!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks really good Sin bro'...i knew u'd get it jus like dat. :worship: Master Sinicle :worship: jus got label'd...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 01:22 PM~20599362
> *Hey Sin Make video bro.. :biggrin:  I want to see that thing twinkle.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ay Markie...build is lookin really good bro'. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trikejustclownin_@May 21 2011, 01:30 PM~20599400
> *is this adjustable its fuckin badass
> *


Hydro doesn't ever roll wit out an adjustable suspension... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 21 2011, 03:39 PM~20600334
> *looks really good Sin bro'...i knew u'd get it jus like dat. :worship: Master Sinicle :worship: jus got label'd...lol
> ay Markie...build is lookin really good bro'.  :biggrin:
> Hydro doesn't ever roll wit out an adjustable suspension... :biggrin:
> *


 Not very often! :biggrin: the vert 63( NO QUARTER) wont be adjustable.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 01:22 PM~20599362
> *Hey Sin Make video bro.. :biggrin:  I want to see that thing twinkle.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm glad to see the '65 went together for you bro ! I love that suspension bro !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 22 2011, 06:10 AM~20603056
> *I'm glad to see the '65 went together for you bro ! I love that suspension bro !
> *


 thanks bro.. like I said? its missing a few things, and i wrinkled some of the foil 
by all the handling, lol and i put the side window vents on inside out. but other than
that, I am okay with this car..


----------



## Hydrohype

okay i am going to be hitting the LUGK threads right now... Im pretty much done 
with the 65 vert. and the girl that is living with me, is starting to bug me..!
she cant sit still, or do anything that does not require talking..
I told her to go for a walk or something.. :uh:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 22 2011, 01:35 PM~20604519
> *okay i am going to be hitting the LUGK threads right now... Im pretty much done
> with the 65 vert. and the girl that is living with me, is starting to bug me..!
> she cant sit still, or do anything that does not require talking..
> I told her to go for a walk or something.. :uh:
> *


love sick hydro's got a girl living with him???







and he's already sick of her? :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 09:02 AM~20598749
> *thanks Big homie.. If and when I pull this one off? it will be my ninth car for 2011?
> 
> Can I say BMF?  Yea but why spoil a nice day like today? lol...I notice I have a habit of chewing up the exexisting foil on a car buy my handling...
> man in all the commotion I forgot to put on the mirror before installing the windshield, and the kit was
> missing sun visors and tail lights. so I went with another plan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn hydro this looks bad ass homie much props!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

:


> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 20 2011, 10:55 PM~20597475
> *MADE MY FIRST COLOR BAR!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN J FOR ALL THE KNOWLEDGE AND INSPIRATION!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


hell yea that looks clean homie!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+May 22 2011, 10:20 PM~20607772-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn hydro this looks bad ass homie much props!! :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks family.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@May 22 2011, 03:21 PM~20604922
> *love sick hydro's got a girl living with him???
> and he's already sick of her? :biggrin:
> *


 ha ha ha.. :biggrin: yea she means well, but she is trying my patients.. 
it should only be for a few more days...


----------



## machio

The light bar is banging..nice.ey Hydro,I see u homie,sick biuld ..all the fam getin down.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

We intend to stay busy, its always going to be some activity in the bish..!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 10:22 AM~20599362
> *Hey Sin Make video bro.. :biggrin:  I want to see that thing twinkle.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HYDRO WHO BUILT THIS FOR U :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






























JK BRO LOOKS SWEET AS FUCK HOMIE NICE JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 24 2011, 10:56 AM~20618437
> *HEY HYDRO WHO BUILT THIS FOR U  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JK BRO LOOKS SWEET AS FUCK HOMIE NICE JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ha ha ha.. thanks Frank... Im gonna hit you later on the phone, so you can give me the lowdown on the Bell Show? maybe I will come out there so you can give me that
62? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

IT DONT STOP! i REALLY WANT TO COMPLETE THE 63, AND MY PANCHO 65!
BUT IN THE MEAN TIME? LETS KNOCK OUT ANOTHER FORD FOR 2011.. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 25 2011, 03:24 PM~20626713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT DONT STOP!  i REALLY WANT TO COMPLETE THE 63, AND MY PANCHO 65!
> BUT IN THE MEAN TIME? LETS KNOCK OUT ANOTHER FORD FOR 2011.. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro !


----------



## machio

If u stay on this pace,your going to run out of room Dro,lookin clean,how's the room mate situation workin for u..


----------



## dig_derange

Nice man, Ford looks really good. Like the paint scheme. I've always hated Ford, but lately I've really been diggin them & want to build them.. was actually thinking of doing that same kit.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 25 2011, 03:24 PM~20626713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT DONT STOP!  i REALLY WANT TO COMPLETE THE 63, AND MY PANCHO 65!
> BUT IN THE MEAN TIME? LETS KNOCK OUT ANOTHER FORD FOR 2011.. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 25 2011, 01:24 PM~20626713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT DONT STOP!  i REALLY WANT TO COMPLETE THE 63, AND MY PANCHO 65!
> BUT IN THE MEAN TIME? LETS KNOCK OUT ANOTHER FORD FOR 2011.. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420:  :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio+May 25 2011, 02:35 PM~20627112-->
> 
> 
> 
> If u stay on this pace,your going to run out of room Dro,lookin clean,how's the room mate situation workin for u..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I talked her into making up with boyfriend and i put her on the train Monday afternoon... I got to play the roll of (good guy) for a couple days. and I got to
> sample the booty more than enough to know, that i can i do without it for
> a while! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 03:32 PM~20627438
> *Nice man, Ford looks really good. Like the paint scheme. I've always hated Ford, but lately I've really been diggin them & want to build them.. was actually thinking of doing that same kit.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a great year failane.. you know i am week for two tone's? i know people wont
> agree with me? but in terms of 1/1 scale 57. i would rather have the ford fairlane over the
> the chevy bel-air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 07:05 PM~20629068
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pina's LRM replica_@May 25 2011, 09:08 PM~20630237
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :420:    :drama:
> *


thanks family..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 12:41 AM~20631387
> *I talked her into making up with boyfriend and i put her on the train Monday afternoon...  I got to play the roll of (good guy) for a couple days. and I got to
> sample the booty more than enough to know, that i can i do without it for
> a while!  lol
> Its a great year failane.. you know i am week for two tone's?  i know people wont
> agree with me? but in terms of 1/1 scale 57. i would rather have the ford fairlane over the
> the chevy bel-air?thanks family..
> *



:loco: :squint: :loco:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 12:22 PM~20599362
> *Hey Sin Make video bro.. :biggrin:  I want to see that thing twinkle.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANG HYDRO MY HOMIE DANNY HAD A 65 THIS SAME EXACT COLOR WEY,NICE TRADITIONAL WEY.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 01:22 PM~20599362
> *Hey Sin Make video bro.. :biggrin:  I want to see that thing twinkle.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this ride is bad ass markie :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 26 2011, 05:23 AM~20631727
> *:loco:  :squint:  :loco:
> *


 ha ha ha ha.. I know fool... what can i say? i just think that certain year fords 
are the shit.. 57 fairlane.. and 67 Galaxie are fuckin gangster to me..









when I get this back from machio, this is going to be sick! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 07:37 AM~20632190
> *DANG HYDRO MY HOMIE DANNY HAD A 65 THIS SAME EXACT COLOR WEY,NICE TRADITIONAL WEY.
> *


 thanks bro.. I thought along time before choosing this color.. then i had to wait along time to get the car. But i am fucking glad i got it wey! I think it looks better in person.
I will see about taking it to the Bell show next month...
(IF MI CAHONEZ DONT SHRINK?) LOL :uh: 

BESIDES MY PANCHO 65? I GOT SOME HOT HOT SECRET SAUCE THAT I BEEN 
COOKING UP WITH TONIOSEVEN.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 12:03 PM~20633336
> *ha ha ha ha.. I know fool... what can i say? i just think that certain year fords
> are the shit..  57 fairlane.. and 67 Galaxie are fuckin gangster to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I get this back from machio, this is going to be sick! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I remember all of these, but never realized you had so many Fords in your stable. I think my new found love for them is simply cuz outside of old T-buckets & Conti's I never paid any attention to them at all.. if it aint a Chevy or even a Caddy, it aint shit. Just growing up a bit & appreciating everything now.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 26 2011, 11:50 AM~20633625
> *damn I remember all of these, but never realized you had so many Fords in your stable.  I think my new found love for them is simply cuz outside of old T-buckets & Conti's I never paid any attention to them at all.. if it aint a Chevy or even a Caddy, it aint shit.  Just growing up a bit & appreciating everything now.
> *


 It's funny, I remember when Snoop Dogg said.
If it aint a chevy dont raise it up!

then that fool went out a lifted a 75 cadi and then a Pontiac Bonneville..


----------



## Hydrohype

I had to use styrene for the brackets to hold the door hinge's because I could not 
find the ones that come with the kit..









































































I'm out of the glue that I like.. so i guess i am done for tonight?
earlier i ran into some unexpected problems with my skirts and rear axle! 
for a minute i thought I was going to have to loose the suprems in the back! :uh: 
I really did not see that issue coming... tomorrow I will tackle the grill, front a rear bumpers, tail lights, and frame extentions/body fillers... 
I hope I dont fuck nothing else up? I like this car, but its got kind of a dull haze that 
I tried to polish out with meguiars car polish step #2.. I will try to find a polishing 
shammy or buffing cloth tomorrow when i get some glue.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 28 2011, 01:06 AM~20645385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use styrene for the brackets to hold the door hinge's because I could not
> find the ones that come with the kit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of the glue that I like.. so i guess i am done for tonight?
> earlier i ran into some unexpected problems with my skirts and rear axle!
> for a minute i thought I was going to have to loose the suprems in the back! :uh:
> I really did not see that issue coming...  tomorrow I will tackle the grill, front a rear bumpers, tail lights, and frame extentions/body fillers...
> I hope I dont fuck nothing else up? I like this car, but its got kind of a dull haze that
> I tried to polish out with meguiars car polish step #2.. I will try to find a polishing
> shammy or buffing cloth tomorrow when i get some glue.
> *


se mira suavesito homes diggin it hydro!! :wow: :thumbsup: :420: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 28 2011, 08:20 AM~20646067
> *se mira suevesito homes diggin it hydro!! :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks bro.. It should be complete some time today..


----------



## dig_derange

Damn Markie, slow down! U making the rest of us look bad! J/k man, knock em out!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 28 2011, 11:35 AM~20646891
> *Damn Markie, slow down! U making the rest of us look bad! J/k man, knock em out!!!
> *


I am not in a race with anyone? I just have to pay my dues bro.
Im trying to put it down for da UNDERGROUND

I dont want to feel like, I slow my family up! 

So even with my handicap? :biggrin: I intend to stay busy and keep something 
decent on my table! 

Hey dig thanks again for everything homie.. you should not have told me that 
you was thinking about doing a fairlane, Because now i am sending you one,
weather you like it or not wey!...


----------



## sinicle

a little breakfast










then off to the bench to wire up hydro and dig's color bars!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 28 2011, 01:39 PM~20647485
> *a little breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then off to the bench to wire up hydro and dig's color bars!
> *


 I DID'NT KNOW YOU WAS A HEALTH NUT? :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

you thought my figure came from NOT working at it?!?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 28 2011, 02:10 PM~20647615
> *you thought my figure came from NOT working at it?!?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lmao...damm...


----------



## Hydrohype

I had a last minute issue with the driver door,, 
i thought I had it fixed so it would not drop when open? but the home made hinge must have gave way.. and there is no fix for it..because the frame is glued in now..
and i left off the rear bumper. because I keep thinking about a 58 bumper kit?
it fits right on.. so i am painting a kit tomorrow. and the fuckin kit came with no 
hood ornament. so i got to bash and trash and find one. 
but that's all she wrote on the 57 ford... :biggrin: 
I am going to make a ford thread later for lo' lo's and hot rods...


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 29 2011, 04:36 AM~20650229
> *I had a last minute issue with the driver door,,
> i thought I had it fixed so it would not drop when open? but the home made hinge must have gave way.. and there is no fix for it..because the frame is glued in now..
> and i left off the rear bumper. because I keep thinking about a 58 bumper kit?
> it fits right on.. so i am painting a kit tomorrow. and the fuckin kit came with no
> hood ornament. so i got to bash and trash and find one.
> but that's all she wrote on the 57 ford... :biggrin:
> I am going to make a ford thread later for lo' lo's and hot rods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammm markie u got on that ford looks gangsta. Can I have it. J/k homie 
:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

I have to admit Markie, the Ford does look good as a lo lo. nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+May 29 2011, 08:47 AM~20650933-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dammm markie u got on that ford looks gangsta. Can I have it. J/k homie
> :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol thanks family..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@May 29 2011, 09:02 AM~20650971
> *I have to admit Markie, the Ford does look good as a lo lo. nice build :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Sin.. I think I have to go crash out again? i am still way to sleepy wey!


----------



## dfwr83

*"Undisputed"* 98% done...jus a few minor work left, but considered a finish build. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 29 2011, 07:36 PM~20652867
> *"Undisputed" 98% done...jus a few minor work left, but considered a finish build. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: looks gangsta bro 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 29 2011, 07:42 PM~20652890
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: looks gangsta bro
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanx JC bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 29 2011, 05:36 PM~20652867
> *"Undisputed" 98% done...jus a few minor work left, but considered a finish build. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is clean homie you got down much props!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX

:wave:


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> that bitch is clean homie you got down much props!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420: :420: uffin:


thanx mero-mero bro'...


----------



## chevyguy97

DAMN that's a clean ass car. good job bro. i likes


----------



## dfwr83

chevyguy97 said:


> DAMN that's a clean ass car. good job bro. i likes


thanx bro'...its not quite done yet. but jus some minor parts need to b installed...but i'll have more detailed pics later.


----------



## sinicle

looks really good!


----------



## 65rivi

That looks super firme bro!


----------



## dig_derange

Looks great bro!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

pina's LRM replica said:


> that bitch is clean homie you got down much props!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420: :420: uffin:


x 2 homie.. does anybody know how to post pictures without any more?







[/IMG]
okay so fuck, :thumbsdown: Now we got to go back to the photofucket?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

damn just got back on this site an to tell you the truth i think they fuckt it up man i liked it the way it was makes me feel like not fuckin with it now:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::banghead::banghead::nosad::nosad:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pina's LRM replica said:


> damn just got back on this site an to tell you the truth i think they fuckt it up man i liked it the way it was makes me feel like not fuckin with it now:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::banghead::banghead::nosad::nosad:


i aint feeling this site anymore wish they should of just left it like it was!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

pina's LRM replica said:


> i aint feeling this site anymore wish they should of just left it like it was!!!!


fuck yea i agree with you.. something in my head tells me they made it easier for them to generate money from add's
but not easier for us to use!


----------



## TINGOS

dfwr83 said:


> *"undisputed"* 98% done...jus a few minor work left, but considered a finish build. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good master-d.just give it 2% more to finish wey.


----------



## dig_derange

Hydrohype said:


> x 2 homie.. does anybody know how to post pictures without any more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> okay so fuck, :thumbsdown: Now we got to go back to the photofucket?


I think they dropped the pic hosting. I had to go thru photobucket too


----------



## dig_derange

Here's Space Ghost:


----------



## dig_derange

*Space Ghost's YouTube video*


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> Here's Space Ghost:


space ghost looks great brotha.. but someone has to tell us how to do this shit without photo bucket!


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


>


cool video dig.. the soundtrack was crazy...


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> space ghost looks great brotha.. but someone has to tell us how to do this shit without photo bucket!


 sorry hydro, apparently photobucket is your only choice now.:thumbsdown:


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> Here's Space Ghost:


dam homie space ghost is looking firme U did a great job ! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

thanks homie. if you guys don't like photobucket, there's imageshack & a few others out there.

another idea i just tried with this pic... since most of you guys are uploading your pics on Facebook, you can copy the "properties" into the new image loader here. As long as they are already posted online basically.


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> thanks homie. if you guys don't like photobucket, there's imageshack & a few others out there.
> 
> another idea i just tried with this pic... since most of you guys are uploading your pics on Facebook, you can copy the "properties" into the new image loader here. As long as they are already posted online basically.


THE uNDERGROUND TOUR BUS IS DOPE..


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> looks really good!


thanx Sin bro'...



65rivi said:


> That looks super firme bro!


thanx Raul bro'...almost dere. 



dig_derange said:


> Looks great bro!!!


thanx Dig bro'...i tried my best on it.



TINGOS said:


> dfwr83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"undisputed"* 98% done...jus a few minor work left, but considered a finish build. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good master-d.just give it 2% more to finish wey.
> 
> 
> 
> thanx Tingos bro'...i'll get it done soon. jus jump'd on da chill wagon an takin a break...but i'll show more pics before i ship it off.
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> Here's Space Ghost:


space ghost looks clean dig an the video is dope nice job!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> thanks homie. if you guys don't like photobucket, there's imageshack & a few others out there.
> 
> another idea i just tried with this pic... since most of you guys are uploading your pics on Facebook, you can copy the "properties" into the new image loader here. As long as they are already posted online basically.


this bus looks sick dig cant wait to see it done!!:420::420::drama:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

Yo dig,the bus is retarded wey,i like it.


----------



## dig_derange

thanks homies. just need some ideas on how to finish that bitch. :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> THE uNDERGROUND TOUR BUS IS DOPE..


THIS IS BADASS MARKIE NICE JOB ON IT BRO :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS IS BADASS MARKIE NICE JOB ON IT BRO :thumbsup: :drama:


thanks Frank


----------



## TINGOS

MAN OH MAN.A HOMIE NAMED GILBERT THAT I USE TO BUILD MODELS WITH BACK IN THE DAY GOT IN CONTACT WITH ME TODAY.SAME OLD GETO ***** LIKE ME.WE USE TO HAVE A M.C.C. BACK IN THE DAY CALLED-FATALITY M.C.C.-.I TOLD HIM ABOUT LAYITLOW & L.U.G.K. HE TRIPPIN OUT THAT THE SHIT WE GOT INTO 15 YEARS AGO ON MODEL BUILDING IS STILL ALIVE & STRONG ON THE INTERNET.WELL HE GONNA GET BACK INTO THE GAME & BE DOWN WITH US.NEW MEMBER COMMIN SOON THAT LOVES MODEL CARS JUST LIKE ALL OF US.ALSO HIS BRO INLAW HAS THE LRB ISSUE OF WHEN LRB WAS IN DALLAS FOR AN AUTORAMA SHOW & IT HAS MY LAST MODEL CAR COLLECTION IN IT.IM A GET A PIC OF IT & POST IT ON HERE.

PIMPIN AINT DEAD IT JUST MOVED TO THE WEBSITE-R.I.P. PIMP C


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> MAN OH MAN.A HOMIE NAMED GILBERT THAT I USE TO BUILD MODELS WITH BACK IN THE DAY GOT IN CONTACT WITH ME TODAY.SAME OLD GETO ***** LIKE ME.WE USE TO HAVE A M.C.C. BACK IN THE DAY CALLED-FATALITY M.C.C.-.I TOLD HIM ABOUT LAYITLOW & L.U.G.K. HE TRIPPIN OUT THAT THE SHIT WE GOT INTO 15 YEARS AGO ON MODEL BUILDING IS STILL ALIVE & STRONG ON THE INTERNET.WELL HE GONNA GET BACK INTO THE GAME & BE DOWN WITH US.NEW MEMBER COMMIN SOON THAT LOVES MODEL CARS JUST LIKE ALL OF US.ALSO HIS BRO INLAW HAS THE LRB ISSUE OF WHEN LRB WAS IN DALLAS FOR AN AUTORAMA SHOW & IT HAS MY LAST MODEL CAR COLLECTION IN IT.IM A GET A PIC OF IT & POST IT ON HERE.
> 
> PIMPIN AINT DEAD IT JUST MOVED TO THE WEBSITE-R.I.P. PIMP C


cool bro'...cant wait to c some of his work. :thumbsup::run::drama:


----------



## OFDatTX

dfwr83 said:


> cool bro'...cant wait to c some of his work. :thumbsup::run::drama:


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


> MAN OH MAN.A HOMIE NAMED GILBERT THAT I USE TO BUILD MODELS WITH BACK IN THE DAY GOT IN CONTACT WITH ME TODAY.SAME OLD GETO ***** LIKE ME.WE USE TO HAVE A M.C.C. BACK IN THE DAY CALLED-FATALITY M.C.C.-.I TOLD HIM ABOUT LAYITLOW & L.U.G.K. HE TRIPPIN OUT THAT THE SHIT WE GOT INTO 15 YEARS AGO ON MODEL BUILDING IS STILL ALIVE & STRONG ON THE INTERNET.WELL HE GONNA GET BACK INTO THE GAME & BE DOWN WITH US.NEW MEMBER COMMIN SOON THAT LOVES MODEL CARS JUST LIKE ALL OF US.ALSO HIS BRO INLAW HAS THE LRB ISSUE OF WHEN LRB WAS IN DALLAS FOR AN AUTORAMA SHOW & IT HAS MY LAST MODEL CAR COLLECTION IN IT.IM A GET A PIC OF IT & POST IT ON HERE.
> 
> PIMPIN AINT DEAD IT JUST MOVED TO THE WEBSITE-R.I.P. PIMP C


good shit!! sorry i couldn't come up on the mag for you tingo's, but i cant wait to see it now, cuz i think this os one i didnt have!!


----------



## Hydrohype

dfwr83 said:


> cool bro'...cant wait to c some of his work. :thumbsup::run::drama:


 cool I want to see the OG collection..


----------



## Hydrohype

1;45 a.m. Cali time.. i guess i should try to crash out for an hour or two..i have to pack up and leave 
for the show about 7:30 a.m. so I could be there on time....


----------



## Hydrohype

1;45 a.m. Cali time.. i guess i should try to crash out for an hour or two..i have to pack up and leave 
for the show about 7:30 a.m. so I could be there on time....


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> 1;45 a.m. Cali time.. i guess i should try to crash out for an hour or two..i have to pack up and leave
> for the show about 7:30 a.m. so I could be there on time....


SEE U LATER @ THE SHOW MARKIE


----------



## pina's LRM replica

say fam how the fuck do you post pics this fuckin shit sucks i like the way this sit use to be dont know much bout computers so cant figure this bs out!!!:twak::dunno::banghead::420::420:uffin:


----------



## 65rivi

*STRANGLEHOLD*










Stranglehold is DONE!!!!! I will post more pictures tomorrow...


----------



## Hydrohype

pina's LRM replica said:


> say fam how the fuck do you post pics this fuckin shit sucks i like the way this sit use to be dont know much bout computers so cant figure this bs out!!!:twak::dunno::banghead::420::420:uffin:


http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php 

pina; save this link and pull it up whenever
you need to post a pic.. i cant figure all that other URL shit either..



65rivi said:


> Stranglehold is DONE!!!!! I will post more pictures tomorrow...


 more more more.. that shit looks killer..


----------



## OFDatTX

Dammmm that Monte is bad ass homie am speechless bro. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

packin shit up last night..


















your boy showed up on time.. I was by myself, but i came 15 deep for the cause! 









but then the tables got over run with all the dangerous gun slinger's .. 
But the Underground was in the house.


----------



## charlieshowtime

had a good time got to meet hydrohype today though he sure was deep withh all his cars


----------



## Hydrohype

charlieshowtime said:


> had a good time got to meet hydrohype today though he sure was deep withh all his cars


 yea it was good to meet you too youngster... man i am not ready for summer, it was hot as hell out there
for me, or maybe it was because of all those D2S fools?:rofl: I was sweatin bullets..:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

65rivi said:


> Stranglehold is DONE!!!!! I will post more pictures tomorrow...


Stranglehold is off da hook Raul bro'...cant wait to c more pics. i'll b waitin to c more...:wow::wow::worship::worship::nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

Hydrohype said:


> packin shit up last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your boy showed up on time.. I was by myself, but i came 15 deep for the cause!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then the tables got over run with all the dangerous gun slinger's ..
> But the Underground was in the house.


hell yea...Hydro holdin it down for L.U.G.K. n Cali. bad ass bro'...:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## machio

Wus Up Fam, I see Markie took da kits out for some sun,lookin good homie,wus up Rivi,post that bad boy up homie..


----------



## TINGOS

Hydrohype said:


> packin shit up last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your boy showed up on time.. I was by myself, but i came 15 deep for the cause!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then the tables got over run with all the dangerous gun slinger's ..
> But the Underground was in the house.


DAMN HYDRO,15 DEEP WEY.WAY TO REP ON THAT SIDE.LOOKS LIKE YALL HAD A GOOD TIME DOWN THERE.LOOKIN GOOD ON THE RIDES.GREAT JOB WEY.


----------



## TINGOS

Hydrohype said:


> yea it was good to meet you too youngster... man i am not ready for summer, it was hot as hell out there
> for me, or maybe it was because of all those D2S fools?:rofl: I was sweatin bullets..:thumbsup:


AWEREADY,CHARLIE TOOK THE 64.GLAD YOPU LIKE THE RIDE CHARLIE.


----------



## TINGOS

65rivi said:


> Stranglehold is DONE!!!!! I will post more pictures tomorrow...


DAMNG RAUL,YOU'RE TEASING US WEY.FUCKIN CLEAN WEY.STRANGEHOLD IS THE PERFECT NAME,CAUSE I DIDNT THINK IT WOULD TURN OUT LIKE THIS WEY.MUCH PROPS.NEW CAR REPPIN HARD.A GOOD COME BACK FOR 8 YEARS WEY.


----------



## dig_derange

Raul: Wow bro, Stranglehold looks fucking perfect! True showstopper no doubt! Hit me up when u post some more pics!!

Markie, wutup man! That's awesome of you to represent like that with 15 builds. As a whole group out here in Texas we MIGHT have that many combined. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

daaaaaaamn that bitch is clean way you killin it with that one raul!!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hell yea thats wuz up hydro i see you repin out there all your builds look bad ass out there shining!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


----------



## Hydrohype

65rivi said:


> Stranglehold is DONE!!!!! I will post more pictures tomorrow...


 I even like the printed car credits... it's cool...

Pina thanks bro..


----------



## charlieshowtime

Hydrohype said:


> packin shit up last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your boy showed up on time.. I was by myself, but i came 15 deep for the cause!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then the tables got over run with all the dangerous gun slinger's ..
> But the Underground was in the house.


thats me in the second picture getting the car ready to show off


----------



## charlieshowtime

TINGOS said:


> AWEREADY,CHARLIE TOOK THE 64.GLAD YOPU LIKE THE RIDE CHARLIE.


yupp alredy tingo i took my lowrider bike too and got second place,,hells yea i like it but it was alot of competition out there though


----------



## charlieshowtime

Hydrohype said:


> yea it was good to meet you too youngster... man i am not ready for summer, it was hot as hell out there
> for me, or maybe it was because of all those D2S fools?:rofl: I was sweatin bullets..:thumbsup:


 hahaha i feel you menn i think i was sweating bullets too and


----------



## warsr67

GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT THERE CHARLIE ,AND ANOTHER WATTS BRO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK .:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime

thanks menn when ever theres another model car show let me knoee cuzz im looking forward taking out my 64 impala out more to the shows


----------



## pina's LRM replica

say hydro let me know next time theres a pretty big modle car show on that side i was thinking if its cool with you i would like to shoot you my WILD CHILD,ALADIN an LA CARCACHA replicas that way so you could show them with your models out there wanna see how they do over there let me know if its cool with you homie!:thumbsup::420::420:


----------



## Hydrohype

pina's LRM replica said:


> say hydro let me know next time theres a pretty big modle car show on that side i was thinking if its cool with you i would like to shoot you my WILD CHILD,ALADIN an LA CARCACHA replicas that way so you could show them with your models out there wanna see how they do over there let me know if its cool with you homie!:thumbsup::420::420:


 yea I was gonna bring that up..


----------



## TINGOS

HEY,I WANT IN ON THIS TOO.


----------



## sinicle

got dig and hydros shit ready to ship, I just got to find something to ship'em in. any ideas?...anyone? maybe ring boxes:dunno: got a few more steering wheels to make before I can get those out, but shouldn't be too long:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

finally...Undisputed 100% done. 


















































































after comparin Undisputed to House of Blues...my House of Blues aint shit. so im plannin on not re-buildin my House of Blues...but to re-start wit a new kit.:dunno::uh::yessad:


----------



## COAST2COAST

excellent work on that cutty !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Bad as hell.  The blue/white combo sets it off


----------



## COAST2COAST

sinicle said:


> :


r these color bars ?


----------



## sinicle

COAST2COAST said:


> r these color bars ?


 yep


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> got dig and hydros shit ready to ship, I just got to find something to ship'em in. any ideas?...anyone? maybe ring boxes:dunno: got a few more steering wheels to make before I can get those out, but shouldn't be too long:thumbsup:


color bars & steering wheels look incredible man.. I'm planning on dropping them in the 69 Impala for the next club build. Yeah a little cardboard jewelry box like for bracelets should be fine.


----------



## dig_derange

dfwr83 said:


> finally...Undisputed 100% done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after comparin Undisputed to House of Blues...my House of Blues aint shit. so im plannin on not re-buildin my House of Blues...but to re-start wit a new kit.:dunno::uh::yessad:


cutty looks great D. Loving the details like the Olds logo on the wheels, trunk setup, color combo, bmf, clean build... it all came together nicely!


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> cutty looks great D. Loving the details like the Olds logo on the wheels, trunk setup, color combo, bmf, clean build... it all came together nicely!


 X2 !! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

dfwr83 said:


> finally...Undisputed 100% done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after comparin Undisputed to House of Blues...my House of Blues aint shit. so im plannin on not re-buildin my House of Blues...but to re-start wit a new kit.:dunno::uh::yessad:


Great build right here bro!


----------



## dfwr83

COAST2COAST said:


> excellent work on that cutty !!:thumbsup:


thanx bro'...



Tonioseven said:


> Bad as hell.  The blue/white combo sets it off


thanx Tonio bro'...i really like dat blue. intense blue pearl by dupli-color...



dig_derange said:


> cutty looks great D. Loving the details like the Olds logo on the wheels, trunk setup, color combo, bmf, clean build... it all came together nicely!


thanx Dig bro'...da logos were a last min touch. 



OFDatTX said:


> X2 !! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanx JC bro'...



65rivi said:


> Great build right here bro!


hell yea!!! got da approval of :worship: Raul :worship: el rey:worship: ...:biggrin::x:


----------



## richphotos

that 442 is RAW. one of my favorite cars and you pulled it off perfect.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

yeah he did !


----------



## dfwr83

richphotos said:


> that 442 is RAW. one of my favorite cars and you pulled it off perfect.


thanx Rich bro'...means a lot



Trendsetta 68 said:


> yeah he did !


thanx Trend bro'...much inspiration not only frm L.U.G.K., but frm awesome skill'd builders like urself.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> finally...Undisputed 100% done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after comparin Undisputed to House of Blues...my House of Blues aint shit. so im plannin on not re-buildin my House of Blues...but to re-start wit a new kit.:dunno::uh::yessad:


 builds look sweet homie you got down!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> builds look sweet homie you got down!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


thanx mero-mero...:worship:uffin:


----------



## machio

Wut good fam,biulds lookin clean D,got this 62 just about rapped up..went out off my comfert zone with this one,


----------



## machio

......


----------



## 65rivi

Nice job bro!


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow::wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> Wut good fam,biulds lookin clean D,got this 62 just about rapped up..went out off my comfert zone with this one,


 that duce is looking great!!!


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> Wut good fam,biulds lookin clean D,got this 62 just about rapped up..went out off my comfert zone with this one,


always off da hook Machio bro'...dat 62 is lookin clean wey.


----------



## machio

Thanks Fam,this one I painted with paint from Black Gold,realy diggin the way this paint drys,I was layin down tape about 10 min after sprayin paint,very thin,keeps air brush from chokin,Tex,get at me homie,realy want to see u get goin on this paint thing,thanks Rivi for putin me down on this frisck paper,cuts tapin down from hours to minutes .drop my parts off with chrome aholics last week,homie said 2 week turn around,seems like things are starting to fall in place..


----------



## dig_derange

machio said:


> Wut good fam,biulds lookin clean D,got this 62 just about rapped up..went out off my comfert zone with this one,


i love it man! great job on those fades


----------



## 65rivi

Dallas put a "Stranglehold" on Miami!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

65rivi said:


> Dallas put a "Stranglehold" on Miami!!!!!


LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

65rivi said:


> Dallas put a "Stranglehold" on Miami!!!!!


hell yeah, thanks for the pic rivi got a new wallpaper now!


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## pina's LRM replica

65rivi said:


> Dallas put a "Stranglehold" on Miami!!!!!


that pic looks sweet way!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> Wut good fam,biulds lookin clean D,got this 62 just about rapped up..went out off my comfert zone with this one,


62 looking on point machio i see you steping yo game up with this one thats wuz up its looking firme cuz!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::worship::drama:


----------



## dig_derange

machio said:


> Thanks Fam,this one I painted with paint from Black Gold,realy diggin the way this paint drys,I was layin down tape about 10 min after sprayin paint,very thin,keeps air brush from chokin,Tex,get at me homie,realy want to see u get goin on this paint thing,thanks Rivi for putin me down on this frisck paper,cuts tapin down from hours to minutes .drop my parts off with chrome aholics last week,homie said 2 week turn around,seems like things are starting to fall in place..


:thumbsup: good stuff Machio. gotta get me a pkg together for them chrome dudes pretty soon.


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> :thumbsup: good stuff Machio. gotta get me a pkg together for them chrome dudes pretty soon.


x2 on that dig... we might just have get some shit chromed at the same time..?
WHAT GOODS FAMILY? YOU BOY HYDRO HAS NOT BEEN FEELING GOOD THESE LAST FEW DAYS... NO MATTER WHAT i CAN SHAKE THIS 
DIZZY SHIT GOING ON IN MY HEAD...I THOUGHT i WAS A LITTLE STRONGER ON SUNDAY SO i DROVE TO MOMS HOUSE TO NURSE ONE OF MY PLANTS THAT WAS LOOKING A LITTLE SICK.. AND I LEFT MY PHONE HEAR AT THE APARTMENT..
AND MY ASS JUST SEEMED TO GET WEEKER.. I CAN HOLD DOWN FOOD...EVEN THOUGH ALL i FUCKIN WANT IS JUICE AND WATER..
BUT i GET THESE FUCKIN CHILL'S ... THEN I START TO SWEAT MY ASS OFF.... TOMORROW i AM CALLING MY DOCTOR AND I AM GOING TO REQUEST THE BIG GUNS.... (ANTIBIOTICS CALLED Z-PACKS) i GOT SOME PACKAGE'S IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY FROM MY FAMILY!
BUT YOU GUYS HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT A NIKKA WAS TO WEEK TO HOLD THE BOX CUTTER? HOWEVER i HAD TO OPEN THEM FUCKERS UP TODAY.. AND MAN I GOT SOME GOOD LOOKIN SHIT... THANK YOU BROTHER MACHIO.. i CANT WAIT TO SHOW OF THE FORD..
DIG THE GLASSHOUSE LOOKS SO GOOD IN PERSON IT AINT FUNNY.... AND OUR BROTHER D.. BLESSED YOUR BOY WITH A BOMB ASS 
DOUBLE WHAMMY PUMP.. THAT I FOR SURE WILL BE USING REAL SOON.. oKAY THE ROOM IS DOING THAT SPIN SHIT AGAIN..
AND i AM SWEATING LIKE TWO PIGS... AND IT AINT A DROP OF WATER OR JUICE UP IN THIS BITCH! SO I GOT TO GO BACK OUT..
MUCH LOVE LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS.. IN THE HOUSE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER.. yOU KNOW i WILL HIT THIS THREAD? IF i DONT GO NO PLACE ELSE?


----------



## machio

There he is,sup Hydro ,glad u diggin dem kits bro,sup fam,fixin to hit the top paterns with 3000 grit wetsand paper,lightenem up a bit,lil shade here and there,foil and clear,goin with every thing gold,see how it turns out..


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> x2 on that dig... we might just have get some shit chromed at the same time..?
> WHAT GOODS FAMILY? YOU BOY HYDRO HAS NOT BEEN FEELING GOOD THESE LAST FEW DAYS... NO MATTER WHAT i CAN SHAKE THIS
> DIZZY SHIT GOING ON IN MY HEAD...I THOUGHT i WAS A LITTLE STRONGER ON SUNDAY SO i DROVE TO MOMS HOUSE TO NURSE ONE OF MY PLANTS THAT WAS LOOKING A LITTLE SICK.. AND I LEFT MY PHONE HEAR AT THE APARTMENT..
> AND MY ASS JUST SEEMED TO GET WEEKER.. I CAN HOLD DOWN FOOD...EVEN THOUGH ALL i FUCKIN WANT IS JUICE AND WATER..
> BUT i GET THESE FUCKIN CHILL'S ... THEN I START TO SWEAT MY ASS OFF.... TOMORROW i AM CALLING MY DOCTOR AND I AM GOING TO REQUEST THE BIG GUNS.... (ANTIBIOTICS CALLED Z-PACKS) i GOT SOME PACKAGE'S IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY FROM MY FAMILY!
> BUT YOU GUYS HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT A NIKKA WAS TO WEEK TO HOLD THE BOX CUTTER? HOWEVER i HAD TO OPEN THEM FUCKERS UP TODAY.. AND MAN I GOT SOME GOOD LOOKIN SHIT... THANK YOU BROTHER MACHIO.. i CANT WAIT TO SHOW OF THE FORD..
> DIG THE GLASSHOUSE LOOKS SO GOOD IN PERSON IT AINT FUNNY.... AND OUR BROTHER D.. BLESSED YOUR BOY WITH A BOMB ASS
> DOUBLE WHAMMY PUMP.. THAT I FOR SURE WILL BE USING REAL SOON.. oKAY THE ROOM IS DOING THAT SPIN SHIT AGAIN..
> AND i AM SWEATING LIKE TWO PIGS... AND IT AINT A DROP OF WATER OR JUICE UP IN THIS BITCH! SO I GOT TO GO BACK OUT..
> MUCH LOVE LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS.. IN THE HOUSE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER.. yOU KNOW i WILL HIT THIS THREAD? IF i DONT GO NO PLACE ELSE?


 shit Markie, hope you feeling better soon! if it helps, your package from me should be there any day now! inside is a color bar, chain wheel and two steering wheel bases. I didn't know where to find the white and black O-rings that you wanted so I just sent you the bases in case you have'em or can find'em. the color bar is +/- sensitive and I'm not sure if the wire colors are consistent with their polarity. but out of the two tabs coming out of the back of the color bar, the short one is neg. I would have rather called and told you all this, but SOMEONE doesnt answer their phone! haha. again. I hope your feeling better soon:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

sorry to hear you being under the weather man, that sucks!! it's too damn hot to be sick. your paint & decals should be there by tomorrow.

Machio, that paint is on some otha shit man!!


----------



## TINGOS

*DANG*



Hydrohype said:


> x2 on that dig... we might just have get some shit chromed at the same time..?
> WHAT GOODS FAMILY? YOU BOY HYDRO HAS NOT BEEN FEELING GOOD THESE LAST FEW DAYS... NO MATTER WHAT i CAN SHAKE THIS
> DIZZY SHIT GOING ON IN MY HEAD...I THOUGHT i WAS A LITTLE STRONGER ON SUNDAY SO i DROVE TO MOMS HOUSE TO NURSE ONE OF MY PLANTS THAT WAS LOOKING A LITTLE SICK.. AND I LEFT MY PHONE HEAR AT THE APARTMENT..
> AND MY ASS JUST SEEMED TO GET WEEKER.. I CAN HOLD DOWN FOOD...EVEN THOUGH ALL i FUCKIN WANT IS JUICE AND WATER..
> BUT i GET THESE FUCKIN CHILL'S ... THEN I START TO SWEAT MY ASS OFF.... TOMORROW i AM CALLING MY DOCTOR AND I AM GOING TO REQUEST THE BIG GUNS.... (ANTIBIOTICS CALLED Z-PACKS) i GOT SOME PACKAGE'S IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY FROM MY FAMILY!
> BUT YOU GUYS HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT A NIKKA WAS TO WEEK TO HOLD THE BOX CUTTER? HOWEVER i HAD TO OPEN THEM FUCKERS UP TODAY.. AND MAN I GOT SOME GOOD LOOKIN SHIT... THANK YOU BROTHER MACHIO.. i CANT WAIT TO SHOW OF THE FORD..
> DIG THE GLASSHOUSE LOOKS SO GOOD IN PERSON IT AINT FUNNY.... AND OUR BROTHER D.. BLESSED YOUR BOY WITH A BOMB ASS
> DOUBLE WHAMMY PUMP.. THAT I FOR SURE WILL BE USING REAL SOON.. oKAY THE ROOM IS DOING THAT SPIN SHIT AGAIN..
> AND i AM SWEATING LIKE TWO PIGS... AND IT AINT A DROP OF WATER OR JUICE UP IN THIS BITCH! SO I GOT TO GO BACK OUT..
> MUCH LOVE LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS.. IN THE HOUSE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER.. yOU KNOW i WILL HIT THIS THREAD? IF i DONT GO NO PLACE ELSE?


SORRY FAM I AINT BEEN ON HERE MUCH,I HOPE YOU FEELING BETTER HYDRO.


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> There he is,sup Hydro ,glad u diggin dem kits bro,sup fam,fixin to hit the top paterns with 3000 grit wetsand paper,lightenem up a bit,lil shade here and there,foil and clear,goin with every thing gold,see how it turns out..


YO I SAW THIS DEUCE ON MONDAY.NOMBRE THIS HOE WITH ALL GOLD IS GONNA FUCK ME UP LIKE A MIRAGE CAR.BREAK MY NECK WITH ALL THE DOUBLE LOOKS IM GONNA TAKE.LOL.YO MACHIO I KNOW YOU LIKE EVERYTHING UT OPEN ON THE RIDES,BUT AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH A CURBSIDE EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE.BESIDES IF YOU DONT HOW IT TURNS OUT,THEN WE'LL MAKE IT AGAIN WITH EVERYTHING OPEN.

BADASS THOUGH WEY.LOOKS DAMN GOOD


----------



## 65rivi

Hydrohype said:


> x2 on that dig... we might just have get some shit chromed at the same time..?
> WHAT GOODS FAMILY? YOU BOY HYDRO HAS NOT BEEN FEELING GOOD THESE LAST FEW DAYS... NO MATTER WHAT i CAN SHAKE THIS
> DIZZY SHIT GOING ON IN MY HEAD...I THOUGHT i WAS A LITTLE STRONGER ON SUNDAY SO i DROVE TO MOMS HOUSE TO NURSE ONE OF MY PLANTS THAT WAS LOOKING A LITTLE SICK.. AND I LEFT MY PHONE HEAR AT THE APARTMENT..
> AND MY ASS JUST SEEMED TO GET WEEKER.. I CAN HOLD DOWN FOOD...EVEN THOUGH ALL i FUCKIN WANT IS JUICE AND WATER..
> BUT i GET THESE FUCKIN CHILL'S ... THEN I START TO SWEAT MY ASS OFF.... TOMORROW i AM CALLING MY DOCTOR AND I AM GOING TO REQUEST THE BIG GUNS.... (ANTIBIOTICS CALLED Z-PACKS) i GOT SOME PACKAGE'S IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY FROM MY FAMILY!
> BUT YOU GUYS HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT A NIKKA WAS TO WEEK TO HOLD THE BOX CUTTER? HOWEVER i HAD TO OPEN THEM FUCKERS UP TODAY.. AND MAN I GOT SOME GOOD LOOKIN SHIT... THANK YOU BROTHER MACHIO.. i CANT WAIT TO SHOW OF THE FORD..
> DIG THE GLASSHOUSE LOOKS SO GOOD IN PERSON IT AINT FUNNY.... AND OUR BROTHER D.. BLESSED YOUR BOY WITH A BOMB ASS
> DOUBLE WHAMMY PUMP.. THAT I FOR SURE WILL BE USING REAL SOON.. oKAY THE ROOM IS DOING THAT SPIN SHIT AGAIN..
> AND i AM SWEATING LIKE TWO PIGS... AND IT AINT A DROP OF WATER OR JUICE UP IN THIS BITCH! SO I GOT TO GO BACK OUT..
> MUCH LOVE LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS.. IN THE HOUSE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER.. yOU KNOW i WILL HIT THIS THREAD? IF i DONT GO NO PLACE ELSE?


Feel better bro.... and get checked out! The problem with a lot of us is that we wait to long to go to the DR. What we don't realize is that the longer we wait the more damage we can sometimes do to our bodies... take care of that bro! Not to sound like a parent, but sometimes it's good to hear stuff like that from friends. Hope you feel better bro, keep us posted.


----------



## dfwr83

Hydrohype said:


> x2 on that dig... we might just have get some shit chromed at the same time..?
> WHAT GOODS FAMILY? YOU BOY HYDRO HAS NOT BEEN FEELING GOOD THESE LAST FEW DAYS... NO MATTER WHAT i CAN SHAKE THIS
> DIZZY SHIT GOING ON IN MY HEAD...I THOUGHT i WAS A LITTLE STRONGER ON SUNDAY SO i DROVE TO MOMS HOUSE TO NURSE ONE OF MY PLANTS THAT WAS LOOKING A LITTLE SICK.. AND I LEFT MY PHONE HEAR AT THE APARTMENT..
> AND MY ASS JUST SEEMED TO GET WEEKER.. I CAN HOLD DOWN FOOD...EVEN THOUGH ALL i FUCKIN WANT IS JUICE AND WATER..
> BUT i GET THESE FUCKIN CHILL'S ... THEN I START TO SWEAT MY ASS OFF.... TOMORROW i AM CALLING MY DOCTOR AND I AM GOING TO REQUEST THE BIG GUNS.... (ANTIBIOTICS CALLED Z-PACKS) i GOT SOME PACKAGE'S IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY FROM MY FAMILY!
> BUT YOU GUYS HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT A NIKKA WAS TO WEEK TO HOLD THE BOX CUTTER? HOWEVER i HAD TO OPEN THEM FUCKERS UP TODAY.. AND MAN I GOT SOME GOOD LOOKIN SHIT... THANK YOU BROTHER MACHIO.. i CANT WAIT TO SHOW OF THE FORD..
> DIG THE GLASSHOUSE LOOKS SO GOOD IN PERSON IT AINT FUNNY.... AND OUR BROTHER D.. BLESSED YOUR BOY WITH A BOMB ASS
> DOUBLE WHAMMY PUMP.. THAT I FOR SURE WILL BE USING REAL SOON.. oKAY THE ROOM IS DOING THAT SPIN SHIT AGAIN..
> AND i AM SWEATING LIKE TWO PIGS... AND IT AINT A DROP OF WATER OR JUICE UP IN THIS BITCH! SO I GOT TO GO BACK OUT..
> MUCH LOVE LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS.. IN THE HOUSE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER.. yOU KNOW i WILL HIT THIS THREAD? IF i DONT GO NO PLACE ELSE?


sry to hear ur under da weather Hydro bro'...hope u start to feel better soon. glad u like da pump bro'...like i said before, it aint no Sinicle pump. but its something...


----------



## Hydrohype

dfwr83 said:


> sry to hear ur under da weather Hydro bro'...hope u start to feel better soon. glad u like da pump bro'...like i said before, it aint no Sinicle pump. but its something...


 THANKS ALOT.. ALL MY FAMILY CHECK IN FOR REAL...
ONE LOVE YOU SOB'S...LOL i CANT THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH FOR ALL THE STUFF YOU BLESSING ME WITH,,, 
bIG SIN: i HAVE A FEELING THE O-RINGS THE GO INSIDE THE CANDLE OF THE OLD DELTA DUMPS IS RIGHT AROUNG THE SIZE WERE LOOKIN FOR? BUT I WILL FIND AS SOON AS THEY GET HERE AND I AM STRONG ENOUGH TO THRASH AROUND IN THE GARAGE...
mACHIO sTAREWAY TO HEAVAN,,OOPS! i MEAN THAT PATTERNED OUT 62 IS TURNING OUT SICK AS FUCK.. I LOVE THE FLOW THAT 
STARTED WITH THING... IT JUST FALLS TOGETHER LIKE ITS MENT TO BE.. YOU GUYS ARE HOLDING DOWN AS ALWAYS...
MAD PROP'S.. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.. FROM YOUR HOMIE HYDRO.. kEEPING THE CHEERLEADER BENCH WARM, LOL....
i KNOW i WILL GET BETTER SOON.? AND THEN i WILL BE A PICTURE POSTING ADDICT AGAIN...


----------



## sinicle

ROLL CALL HYDRO!!!!!!!!!!!!! let us know that you're still alive!



I'd hate to think you got done in by that little 72 hour HIV! you should be fine...it's just a little TOUCH of AIDS, nothin full blown!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

sinicle said:


> ROLL CALL HYDRO!!!!!!!!!!!!! let us know that you're still alive!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to think you got done in by that little 72 hour HIV! you should be fine...it's just a little TOUCH of AIDS, nothin full blown!!!!


Oooohhhh so the O-Rings comment is about the little toys you guys play with on your "alone" time... makes sense now! I was wondering about that. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

65rivi said:


> Oooohhhh so the O-Rings comment is about the little toys you guys play with on your "alone" time... makes sense now! I was wondering about that. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 :nono::twak:just cause we're in Cali, don't mean we're from S.F.!:roflmao:if anything, I learned how ya'll do it in Tx. ask TINGOS about the "accidental" text he sent me!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sinicle

sorry homie, I couldn't help it!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## machio

:inout:


----------



## 65rivi

Chula?... BBBBBBBBWWHHHHAAAAAA HAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave:65 Rivi


----------



## Hydrohype

Im a little stronger since yesterday,, so Im going to try to put this ford on the completion table... pictures right now WONT 
do the MACHIO PAINT ANY JUSTICE..... AND I DONT WANT MY FINGER PRINTS. AND HEAVY HANDLING TO MAKE IT WORSE...
I GOT TO TRY HARDER FOR CLEANER RESULTS....
MUCH LOVE FAMILY...


----------



## Hydrohype

GOT BACK TO THE TABLE TWO DAYS AGO... SORRY TO ALL MY FAMILY WHO TRIED TO REACH ME BY PHONE... (SATURDAY NIGHT, I WAS BURNING CALORIES BY JUMPING 
IN AND OUT OF THE TEENIE BOPPER AGAIN) BUT I STILL AROUND, DEDICATED 
AND GRATEFUL TO HAVE MY FAMILY TO SHARE THE LOVE!...







MY FIRST TIME USING CAR POLISH AFTER WET SANDING WITH 12.000 GRIT PAD.. FOR OVER AND HOUR THIS MORNING...


----------



## dfwr83

Hydrohype said:


> GOT BACK TO THE TABLE TWO DAYS AGO... SORRY TO ALL MY FAMILY WHO TRIED TO REACH ME BY PHONE... (SATURDAY NIGHT, I WAS BURNING CALORIES BY JUMPING
> IN AND OUT OF THE TEENIE BOPPER AGAIN) BUT I STILL AROUND, DEDICATED
> AND GRATEFUL TO HAVE MY FAMILY TO SHARE THE LOVE!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FIRST TIME USING CAR POLISH AFTER WET SANDING WITH 12.000 GRIT PAD.. FOR OVER AND HOUR THIS MORNING...


:thumbsup: bad ass Hydro bro'...shiny:nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype

dfwr83 said:


> :thumbsup: bad ass Hydro bro'...shiny:nicoderm:


 THANKS D... i EVEN TOOK A TIP FROM RAIDER PRIDE..AND TRIED TO WET SAND THE WINDOWS A LITTLE....
(AFTER ALL THEY WERE VERY VERY OLD...)


----------



## dig_derange

damn Hydro, shit looks DOPE


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> sorry homie, I couldn't help it!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


yup this was funny.it was sent to the wrong person.


----------



## TINGOS

Hydrohype said:


> GOT BACK TO THE TABLE TWO DAYS AGO... SORRY TO ALL MY FAMILY WHO TRIED TO REACH ME BY PHONE... (SATURDAY NIGHT, I WAS BURNING CALORIES BY JUMPING
> IN AND OUT OF THE TEENIE BOPPER AGAIN) BUT I STILL AROUND, DEDICATED
> AND GRATEFUL TO HAVE MY FAMILY TO SHARE THE LOVE!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FIRST TIME USING CAR POLISH AFTER WET SANDING WITH 12.000 GRIT PAD.. FOR OVER AND HOUR THIS MORNING...


this one came out clean than a bitch.Machio added a mural to it.fuck yeah


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hydrohype said:


> GOT


 
Homie you did it to that Mutha ! Excellent Build bro !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hydrohype said:


> GOT BACK TO THE TABLE TWO DAYS AGO... SORRY TO ALL MY FAMILY WHO TRIED TO REACH ME BY PHONE... (SATURDAY NIGHT, I WAS BURNING CALORIES BY JUMPING
> IN AND OUT OF THE TEENIE BOPPER AGAIN) BUT I STILL AROUND, DEDICATED
> AND GRATEFUL TO HAVE MY FAMILY TO SHARE THE LOVE!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FIRST TIME USING CAR POLISH AFTER WET SANDING WITH 12.000 GRIT PAD.. FOR OVER AND HOUR THIS MORNING...


that build looks fresh homie nice work!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> damn Hydro, shit looks DOPE





TINGOS said:


> this one came out clean than a bitch.Machio added a mural to it.fuck yeah





Trendsetta 68 said:


> Homie you did it to that Mutha ! Excellent Build bro !
> 
> 
> 
> pina's LRM replica said:
> 
> 
> 
> that build looks fresh homie nice work!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie's.. there is alot I like about this car...Im glad I went with a the
> revel 64 as the frame. motor and interior donor..
> I had to file a little so the galaxie dash and steering wheel would sink into the tub..
Click to expand...


----------



## 65rivi

MAZDAT said:


> :wave:65 Rivi


What Up Maz! I see that She Devil is racking up the awards bro! I have your addy, and you should have your bottle soon, don't think I forgot. Been really tied up with work but will have it sent to you from our distributor in California... Sorry about the wait bro.


----------



## MAZDAT

65rivi said:


> What Up Maz! I see that She Devil is racking up the awards bro! I have your addy, and you should have your bottle soon, don't think I forgot. Been really tied up with work but will have it sent to you from our distributor in California... Sorry about the wait bro.


No problem bro. She Devil hasn't placed yet for some reason...In time though. I'm changing the wheels on her, going with some Mando wheels


----------



## 65rivi

MAZDAT said:


> No problem bro. She Devil hasn't placed yet for some reason...In time though. I'm changing the wheels on her, going with some Mando wheels


 It didn't place, I could've swore you had taken a picture of her with an award or something... my bad.
Yeah those Mando wheels are hard to beat... I just bought 8 sets of Herb Deeks PE wirewheels, now I gotta get me some of those AF tires and rings.


----------



## TINGOS

YO RAUL IM KNOCKING OUT HIS HEARST THIS WEEK,AND GOLD RUSH IS NEXT.AINT NOWAY IN HELL ITS MISSING THE TORREZ EMPIRE SHOW CARNAL.

WALK UP IN THE CLUB-FUCK EVERYBODY.LOL.-MAN I HATE THAT SONG IN THE CLUB.IM STAYING HOME,FUCK ALL THIS NEW RAP.


----------



## 65rivi

TINGOS said:


> YO RAUL IM KNOCKING OUT HIS HEARST THIS WEEK,AND GOLD RUSH IS NEXT.AINT NOWAY IN HELL ITS MISSING THE TORREZ EMPIRE SHOW CARNAL.
> 
> WALK UP IN THE CLUB-FUCK EVERYBODY.LOL.-MAN I HATE THAT SONG IN THE CLUB.IM STAYING HOME,FUCK ALL THIS NEW RAP.


You a wild man!


----------



## machio

Wus up Fam,rollcall Hydro,let's see dat glass house homie..


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Wus up Fam,rollcall Hydro,let's see dat glass house homie..


YUP COME ON WITH IT.


----------



## 65rivi

We're waiting Hydro!:run::run::run::run:


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> YO RAUL IM KNOCKING OUT HIS HEARST THIS WEEK,AND GOLD RUSH IS NEXT.AINT NOWAY IN HELL ITS MISSING THE TORREZ EMPIRE SHOW CARNAL.
> 
> WALK UP IN THE CLUB-FUCK EVERYBODY.LOL.-MAN I HATE THAT SONG IN THE CLUB.IM STAYING HOME,FUCK ALL THIS NEW RAP.


:loco::nicoderm:


----------



## TINGOS

TIME TO PUT MACHIO'S 62 TOGETHER.WATCH OUT


----------



## TINGOS

Machio's 62 impala-just need some wiring done & add more parts.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> Machio's 62 impala-just need some wiring done & add more parts.


yea that 62 is clean way you gotta get down with it an finish it add all the detail on it hook that bitch up!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::drama::drama:


----------



## machio

Lookin very clean Tingo.


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> Lookin very clean Tingo.


x2 :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> Machio's 62 impala-just need some wiring done & add more parts.


62 is clean wey...cant wait to c more on dis one. :wow::loco::worship::run::drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


> Machio's 62 impala-just need some wiring done & add more parts.


62 looks great family... Hey guys I am sorry about all the misssed phone call's and un-answered text these past few weeks, I have been 
going through one of my funk periods for a while.my back has been acting up again.and my Ex girlfriend called my moms pad a few weeks ago, and her voice always takes 
my self esteem for a dip in the toilet. and as far as models go? I've been looking at tonio's bad ass rivi for over two weeks now. 
but I feel like no matter how I make it turn out? its really not gonna make a difference because I did not do the paint and foil....
Truth is i will never do the foil! that means my cars will never be taken seriously, i thought that would be okay with me? but i guess its 
starting to bother me now.. that's why I haven't taken any other pictures lately? i dont have shit worth showing right now..
Im glad everybody else is holding it down... much props you guys...


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> 62 looks great family... Hey guys I am sorry about all the misssed phone call's and un-answered text these past few weeks, I have been
> going through one of my funk periods for a while.my back has been acting up again.and my Ex girlfriend called my moms pad a few weeks ago, and her voice always takes
> my self esteem for a dip in the toilet. and as far as models go? I've been looking at tonio's bad ass rivi for over two weeks now.
> but I feel like no matter how I make it turn out? its really not gonna make a difference because I did not do the paint and foil....
> Truth is i will never do the foil! that means my cars will never be taken seriously, i thought that would be okay with me? but i guess its
> starting to bother me now.. that's why I haven't taken any other pictures lately? i dont have shit worth showing right now..
> Im glad everybody else is holding it down... much props you guys...


 hydro, youre a GREAT builder! to say that your builds won't be taken seriously is BULLSHIT, and all the self doubt you spit about the whole foil subject is nonsense! you making a bigger deal out of it than need be. I know you got old/unfinished/un-started models laying around, FOIL'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!. get practice in!!!!! WHO CARES IF YOU FUCK ONE UP!!!!!! IT'S A MODEL!!!!!!!! if I lived closer to you (and you weren't so big) I'D SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF YOU!!!!!


and about the ex, TELL HER TO GO SHIT IN HER HAND!!!! DON'T EMPOWER HER TO THE POINT WHERE JUST HER VOICE GETS YOU DOWN!!! SHE'S SHIT, BENEATH YOU, LESS THAN YOU! STOP BEING A PUSSY!!!! YOU'RE BETTER THAN THAT!!!

not trying to be harsh. but in the short time I've known you, I've learned to respect you on many levels and it pisses me off to hear ANYONE badmouth my friends...even when they do it to themselves....


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> THANKS D... i EVEN TOOK A TIP FROM RAIDER PRIDE..AND TRIED TO WET SAND THE WINDOWS A LITTLE....
> (AFTER ALL THEY WERE VERY VERY OLD...)


 I'm telling you: use Pledge with Future shine! just pour the pledge into a bowl (make sure there are NO bubbles) and just dip your glass into it, pull it out and set it out to dry. even old scratched/hazy glass will look brand new!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> hydro, youre a GREAT builder! to say that your builds won't be taken seriously is BULLSHIT, and all the self doubt you spit about the whole foil subject is nonsense! you making a bigger deal out of it than need be. I know you got old/unfinished/un-started models laying around, FOIL'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!. get practice in!!!!! WHO CARES IF YOU FUCK ONE UP!!!!!! IT'S A MODEL!!!!!!!! if I lived closer to you (and you weren't so big) I'D SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF YOU!!!!!
> 
> 
> and about the ex, TELL HER TO GO SHIT IN HER HAND!!!! DON'T EMPOWER HER TO THE POINT WHERE JUST HER VOICE GETS YOU DOWN!!! SHE'S SHIT, BENEATH YOU, LESS THAN YOU! STOP BEING A PUSSY!!!! YOU'RE BETTER THAN THAT!!!
> 
> not trying to be harsh. but in the short time I've known you, I've learned to respect you on many levels and it pisses me off to hear ANYONE badmouth my friends...even when they do it to themselves....


Much love Sin! (when it comes to my ex) I think I have been keepin it gangster for most of the 7 years that we have been apart.. and she will always be evil vermin in my book... its just one of those wounds that dont completely heel...
(she miscarried her daughter) 
any way Life is still good... have a safe 4th brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> I'm telling you: use Pledge with Future shine! just pour the pledge into a bowl (make sure there are NO bubbles) and just dip your glass into it, pull it out and set it out to dry. even old scratched/hazy glass will look brand new!!!!


 thats a crazy tip! see if you can find some before and after shots.. have you ever used futura wax for your clear coat?


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> I'm telling you: use Pledge with Future shine! just pour the pledge into a bowl (make sure there are NO bubbles) and just dip your glass into it, pull it out and set it out to dry. even old scratched/hazy glass will look brand new!!!!


 thats a crazy tip! see if you can find some before and after shots.. have you ever used futura wax for your clear coat?


----------



## sinicle

:roflmao:folks are right, you are a double posting fool!!!!nah, not yet. I've also heard you can use it as a base coat. over body work under primer. if you fuck up a paint job and have to dip the body, it's supposed to protect the putty/bodywork from the brake fluid (or whatever you use for your dips.).


----------



## hocknberry

sorry to barge in here, but i just got a question for TINGOS........i was gonna PM but figured it may help others as well cuz i couldnt find the guts how to thread.....anyway.....what do you use to color the buttons bro?! i got some fine tip sharpies, but them fuckers bleed like crazy?! i barley touch the foam and it soaks it right up and into the pleats! maybe i just got dry thirsty foam?! i was thinkin of just using paint instead?! here the 2 i got goin now, but i left the buttons alone for now!


----------



## TINGOS

*BUTTONS*



hocknberry said:


> sorry to barge in here, but i just got a question for TINGOS........i was gonna PM but figured it may help others as well cuz i couldnt find the guts how to thread.....anyway.....what do you use to color the buttons bro?! i got some fine tip sharpies, but them fuckers bleed like crazy?! i barley touch the foam and it soaks it right up and into the pleats! maybe i just got dry thirsty foam?! i was thinkin of just using paint instead?! here the 2 i got goin now, but i left the buttons alone for now!


WHAT UP,YO I MAKE THE BUTTONS FIRST,THEN CREASE THE LINES FOR THE BISCUIT LOOK.THEN REDO THE BUTTONS AGAIN.MEANWHILE I LAY THE GLUE IN PLACE.AFTER THAT I USE THE SHARPIE TO COLOR THE BUTTONS.I USE REGULAR SHARPIES,NOT THE FINE POINT SHARPIES.WHEN FINISHED COLORING ALL THE BUTTONS JUST GO OVER THE BUTTONS AGAIN WITH THE TUBING.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hydrohype said:


> 62 looks great family... Hey guys I am sorry about all the misssed phone call's and un-answered text these past few weeks, I have been
> going through one of my funk periods for a while.my back has been acting up again.and my Ex girlfriend called my moms pad a few weeks ago, and her voice always takes
> my self esteem for a dip in the toilet. and as far as models go? I've been looking at tonio's bad ass rivi for over two weeks now.
> but I feel like no matter how I make it turn out? its really not gonna make a difference because I did not do the paint and foil....
> Truth is i will never do the foil! that means my cars will never be taken seriously, i thought that would be okay with me? but i guess its
> starting to bother me now.. that's why I haven't taken any other pictures lately? i dont have shit worth showing right now..
> Im glad everybody else is holding it down... much props you guys...


Cuzzin Markie. that's _YOUR_ bad-ass Rivi! I may have made a small contribution, but YOU will decide how it turns out!! Get up outta that damn funk and git yo @$$ back to the _BENCH_!! ROLL Call Dammit!! :twak::werd::h5:


----------



## machio

Wutz good Fam,Ye Markie,got mad respect for the way your dedicated to this hobby ,no dout,u put it down by all means nececery..keep your head up,keep on truckin..


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Cuzzin Markie. that's _YOUR_ bad-ass Rivi! I may have made a small contribution, but YOU will decide how it turns out!! Get up outta that damn funk and git yo @$$ back to the _BENCH_!! ROLL Call Dammit!! :twak::werd::h5:


 thanks tone.... I have put my hands on it hear and there... I re positioned the hinges so the trunk can close flush, and I have to find a master cylinder, and some small red styrene for the tail lights... 
Im thinking about my Sinicle color bar, because of the sun roof and the year of the car... Its gonna come out Tonio! 
It's the next car in line for completion.. and its a simple build. but for some reason I have been on pause mode? but I am on it.. she will
cluttering up the threads in my traditional slut fashion in a few days..



machio said:


> Wutz good Fam,Ye Markie,got mad respect for the way your dedicated to this hobby ,no dout,u put it down by all means nececery..keep your head up,keep on truckin..


 You know whats funny? even though I haven't been building in the week or two?
I cant stop staring at my 67 ford. I fuckin really love that car...


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Cuzzin Markie. that's _YOUR_ bad-ass Rivi! I may have made a small contribution, but YOU will decide how it turns out!! Get up outta that damn funk and git yo @$$ back to the _BENCH_!! ROLL Call Dammit!! :twak::werd::h5:


 thanks tone.... I have put my hands on it hear and there... I re positioned the hinges so the trunk can close flush, and I have to find a master cylinder, and some small red styrene for the tail lights... 
Im thinking about my Sinicle color bar, because of the sun roof and the year of the car... Its gonna come out Tonio! 
It's the next car in line for completion.. and its a simple build. but for some reason I have been on pause mode? but I am on it.. she will be
cluttering up the threads in my traditional slut fashion in a few days..



machio said:


> Wutz good Fam,Ye Markie,got mad respect for the way your dedicated to this hobby ,no dout,u put it down by all means nececery..keep your head up,keep on truckin..


 You know whats funny? even though I haven't been building in the week or two?
I cant stop staring at my 67 ford. I fuckin really love that car...


----------



## machio

That's wus up,we should have progress on some new new for next week,got three kits comin out..


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> That's wus up,we should have progress on some new new for next week,got three kits comin out..


yoouu knoooooow..


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> That's wus up,we should have progress on some new new for next week,got three kits comin out..


yoouu knoooooow..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good fam :wave: know iv been out of pocket for a lil bit been working on my shit finna have a lil sum new for these boys at the agust show still got that lil issue pending well see how it gos with that:420::420::420:uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam :wave: know iv been out of pocket for a lil bit been working on my shit finna have a lil sum new for these boys at the agust show still got that lil issue pending well see how it gos with that:420::420::420:uffin:


was up pina :wave: sounds good homie cant wait to see what u got comming bro. and dont worry homie everything going to be alrite u will see bro.

sorry fam I been acting up this days I been working on the builds but when am about to snap it together I see somenthing new so i restar on it then happens again.. lol
but with all that am doing to its going to pay off when am done with it.

Got a called early today to from upstate Chicago have to be up there for some rehab and other shit. this july 7th so am be on the down low for a week till i get back.. 
hope it goes well up there and I get some new news..


----------



## OFDatTX

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY FAM !!


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam :wave: know iv been out of pocket for a lil bit been working on my shit finna have a lil sum new for these boys at the agust show still got that lil issue pending well see how it gos with that:420::420::420:uffin:


cool mero-mero bro'...cant wait to c wat u all bust out wit. an like JC says...everything goin to b aight.



OFDatTX said:


> was up pina :wave: sounds good homie cant wait to see what u got comming bro. and dont worry homie everything going to be alrite u will see bro.
> 
> sorry fam I been acting up this days I been working on the builds but when am about to snap it together I see somenthing new so i restar on it then happens again.. lol
> but with all that am doing to its going to pay off when am done with it.
> 
> Got a called early today to from upstate Chicago have to be up there for some rehab and other shit. this july 7th so am be on the down low for a week till i get back..
> hope it goes well up there and I get some new news..


cool JC bro'...hope everything goes well n Chicago for ya wey. 

Happy 4th of July to my L.U.G.K. homies...keep it safe


----------



## OFDatTX

dfwr83 said:


> cool mero-mero bro'...cant wait to c wat u all bust out wit. an like JC says...everything goin to b aight.
> 
> 
> 
> cool JC bro'...hope everything goes well n Chicago for ya wey.
> 
> Happy 4th of July to my L.U.G.K. homies...keep it safe


thanks D appreciate it homie means alot.. 
happy 4 july bro I know u having a good one be safe bro!


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


> WHAT UP,YO I MAKE THE BUTTONS FIRST,THEN CREASE THE LINES FOR THE BISCUIT LOOK.THEN REDO THE BUTTONS AGAIN.MEANWHILE I LAY THE GLUE IN PLACE.AFTER THAT I USE THE SHARPIE TO COLOR THE BUTTONS.I USE REGULAR SHARPIES,NOT THE FINE POINT SHARPIES.WHEN FINISHED COLORING ALL THE BUTTONS JUST GO OVER THE BUTTONS AGAIN WITH THE TUBING.


great minds think alike!! i use the same steps your doing minus the sharpie! i re do the buttons 2 some times 3 to get that crease to set in! but on my test foam pieces....i tried the regular sharpies......maybe i push the tip to hard?! (no ****)! ill try the regular sharpies again, but im startin to lean more to paint so im not biting your style!


----------



## Hydrohype

dfwr83 said:


> cool mero-mero bro'...cant wait to c wat u all bust out wit. an like JC says...everything goin to b aight.
> 
> 
> 
> cool JC bro'...hope everything goes well n Chicago for ya wey.
> 
> Happy 4th of July to my L.U.G.K. homies...keep it safe


:thumbsup: word!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> was up pina :wave: sounds good homie cant wait to see what u got comming bro. and dont worry homie everything going to be alrite u will see bro.
> 
> sorry fam I been acting up this days I been working on the builds but when am about to snap it together I see somenthing new so i restar on it then happens again.. lol
> but with all that am doing to its going to pay off when am done with it.
> 
> Got a called early today to from upstate Chicago have to be up there for some rehab and other shit. this july 7th so am be on the down low for a week till i get back..
> hope it goes well up there and I get some new news..


preciate the good wods homie say hope everythang gos good with you to homie always think positive huh :thumbsup::420::420:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good D :wave: :420::420:uffinreciate the good words way


----------



## 65rivi

OFDatTX said:


> was up pina :wave: sounds good homie cant wait to see what u got comming bro. and dont worry homie everything going to be alrite u will see bro.
> 
> sorry fam I been acting up this days I been working on the builds but when am about to snap it together I see somenthing new so i restar on it then happens again.. lol
> but with all that am doing to its going to pay off when am done with it.
> 
> Got a called early today to from upstate Chicago have to be up there for some rehab and other shit. this july 7th so am be on the down low for a week till i get back..
> hope it goes well up there and I get some new news..


Hope things go well bro! We'll be here holding it down!


----------



## OFDatTX

Thanks fam means alot. Am in Texarkana rite
Now. Still got more driving to go.


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> Thanks fam means alot. Am in Texarkana rite
> Now. Still got more driving to go.


 "Keep your foot hard on the peddle...son, never mind them brakes
let it all hang out cause we've got a run to make
The boys are thirsty in Atlanta,and there's beer in Texarcana
and we'll bring it back no matter what it takes"- Jerry Reed


----------



## dig_derange

Wutup fellas! Works been keeping me crazy busy. Still building, just no computer time. (On my ph right now) wutsup on a meeting? 

Yo JC, be safe on the road homie. That's a long drive that I've made plenty of times (that's my hometown) get at me on some cool places to eat. God bless on the rehab bro.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> "Keep your foot hard on the peddle...son, never mind them brakes
> let it all hang out cause we've got a run to make
> The boys are thirsty in Atlanta,and there's beer in Texarcana
> and we'll bring it back no matter what it takes"- Jerry Reed


Lol. Haha


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> Wutup fellas! Works been keeping me crazy busy. Still building, just no computer time. (On my ph right now) wutsup on a meeting?
> 
> Yo JC, be safe on the road homie. That's a long drive that I've made plenty of times (that's my hometown) get at me on some cool places to eat. God bless on the rehab bro.


Thanks dig will do. For real yeah homie wats good place to eat actually tomorrow Is my dads birthday tomorrow And he been asking where I was going to take him. Haha Hit me up bro u got my cell rite? Got about 180 miles to get to st.Louis. Almost half way there.


----------



## dig_derange

OFDatTX said:


> Thanks dig will do. For real yeah homie wats good place to eat actually tomorrow Is my dads birthday tomorrow And he been asking where I was going to take him. Haha Hit me up bro u got my cell rite? Got about 180 miles to get to st.Louis. Almost half way there.


Shit man, used to have it. Lost it w my last ph. 4692389197


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> Shit man, used to have it. Lost it w my last ph. 4692389197


Aight I'll hit u up tomorrow bro.


----------



## machio

Wuts Good Fam,still have ways to go on the paint sceam,lil progress pics to shed some color up in here.I see JC,up in the windy city.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam,still have ways to go on the paint sceam,lil progress pics to shed some color up in here.I see JC,up in the windy city.


thats looking bad ass cuz you got down!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin::drama:


----------



## machio

Thanks P,it don't glow like the lack,but its all good..


----------



## TINGOS

*DAMN*



machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam,still have ways to go on the paint sceam,lil progress pics to shed some color up in here.I see JC,up in the windy city.


A WEY SHOW THE UNDER CARRIAGE,THIS MFO IS BAD MACHIO


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Thanks P,it don't glow like the lack,but its all good..


DANG FROST GOT DOWN ON THAT ONE


----------



## machio

Sup,Tingo,I should have it in your hands this comin week,will take some good pics then.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> Thanks P,it don't glow like the lack,but its all good..


'DEEP IN DA GAME' is what ima call this one!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## dig_derange

both them rides are looking dope as fuck. nice engine detailing Machio :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work in here fellas!!!


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam,still have ways to go on the paint sceam,lil progress pics to shed some color up in here.I see JC,up in the windy city.


 good job on the details on the power plant! looks like a perfect blend of scratchbuilt and after market:thumbsup: can't wait to see this car finished, it's off to an awesome start


----------



## machio

Thanks homies,ye Sin,I just started to put together the engine and undercarige,[email protected] out 58s,tryin to get an original look.


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> Thanks homies,ye Sin,I just started to put together the engine and undercarige,[email protected] out 58s,tryin to get an original look.


 I think you found it:yes:


----------



## OFDatTX

Dam Machio that 58 is tight bro. :wow::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam,still have ways to go on the paint sceam,lil progress pics to shed some color up in here.I see JC,up in the windy city.


ay wey...58' is clean bro'. details on da motor is off da hook...cant wait to c dis one done.



machio said:


> Thanks P,it don't glow like the lack,but its all good..


DAMN!!! Frost got down...dis is gonna b another crazy build to add to da list. like da name ur goin wit Johnny..."Deep In Da Game":thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> Thanks P,it don't glow like the lack,but its all good..


lookin fine as wine... and the 58 is the perfect impala of all time.....
what's good family?


----------



## Hydrohype

had to scavenge for some tail lights. brake booster and I lost the face with the knobs
for Sin's color bar...(that sucked) but his color bar kick's ass....and I went with the double whammy tank that Daren hooked me up with.... 
a 64 rivi is a beautiful car... I hope I did it some justice? 
Tonioseven kicked ass on the paint... i did a little flocking on the interior floor.. and 
I put bare metal foil on the (yes me) interior door panels... when I add the heater core tomorrow? I am done.... damm i got alot of finger prints....


----------



## machio

Thanks fam,there he is,wuts Good Dro,rivi lookin suppa fly..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hydrohype said:


> had to scavenge for some tail lights. brake booster and I lost the face with the knobs
> for Sin's color bar...(that sucked) but his color bar kick's ass....and I went with the double whammy tank that Daren hooked me up with....
> a 64 rivi is a beautiful car... I hope I did it some justice?
> Tonioseven kicked ass on the paint... i did a little flocking on the interior floor.. and
> I put bare metal foil on the (yes me) interior door panels... when I add the heater core tomorrow? I am done.... damm i got alot of finger prints....


wuz up fam rivi looks fly homie nice work!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## sinicle

looks great hydro! YOU LOST THE INSERT!!!!!!!!!:nono::twak: JK, it's no biggie, just take the measurements for the insert and I'll send you a new one:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> Thanks fam,there he is,wuts Good Dro,rivi lookin suppa fly..


thanks Machio, I seen your number in my 
phone yesterday,, I will prob give you a call this after noon....



sinicle said:


> looks great hydro! YOU LOST THE INSERT!!!!!!!!!:nono::twak: JK, it's no biggie, just take the measurements for the insert and I'll send you a new one:thumbsup:


 me take a measurement? I figure it's about a perfect
square 16th of an inch on all side's.... bro I was rabbit pisssed when I noticed it was missing...i probably should have stopped production at that time until I fix the situation?
but noooooooooo, I just kept going... so your saying if I find that little fucker?
maybe I can put it back on?:thumbsup: maybe it will pop up when i clean today..



pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz up fam rivi looks fly homie nice work!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


thanks pina, that means alot bro...


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> Thanks fam,there he is,wuts Good Dro,rivi lookin suppa fly..


thanks Machio, I seen your number in my 
phone yesterday,, I will prob give you a call this after noon....



sinicle said:


> looks great hydro! YOU LOST THE INSERT!!!!!!!!!:nono::twak: JK, it's no biggie, just take the measurements for the insert and I'll send you a new one:thumbsup:


 me take a measurement? I figure it's about a perfect
square 16th of an inch on all side's.... bro I was rabbit pisssed when I noticed it was missing...i probably should have stopped production at that time until I fix the situation?
but noooooooooo, I just kept going... so your saying if I find that little fucker?
maybe I can put it back on?:thumbsup: maybe it will pop up when i clean today..



pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz up fam rivi looks fly homie nice work!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


thanks pina, that means alot bro...


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam,still have ways to go on the paint sceam,lil progress pics to shed some color up in here.I see JC,up in the windy city.


this is badass machio :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## dig_derange

Rivi looks great Markie!! Excellent detailing... How many is that this year??


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> Rivi looks great Markie!! Excellent detailing... How many is that this year??


thanks dig_. this makes #12 for 2011,, But I had a long ass talk with Sin yesterday...( He is a funny mother fucker ) but we agreed that
I am to brake the Rivi back down, so I can get to that dash board n take measurements of the color bar, so we can try to make another face
plate, (that must be done before I can put the car on video)... FUCK; lol I should have been more careful the first time... 
hey dig_ I took a close look at the glasshouse yesterday, Damm that fucker is supper nice,,, the chrome and clear put the car on point..
I cant believe that I painted that car! 
On another note. I think the next Riviera will be a 65 but sitting on top of a 66 rivi frame? that way I can have chrome undies, and the 
car locked up all the way around.... the frame will fit, even though its a different body style from 65 to 66...


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> Rivi looks great Markie!! Excellent detailing... How many is that this year??


thanks dig_. this makes #12 for 2011,, But I had a long ass talk with Sin yesterday...( He is a funny mother fucker ) but we agreed that
I am to brake the Rivi back down, so I can get to that dash board n take measurements of the color bar, so we can try to make another face
plate, (that must be done before I can put the car on video)... FUCK; lol I should have been more careful the first time... 
hey dig_ I took a close look at the glasshouse yesterday, Damm that fucker is supper nice,,, the chrome and clear put the car on point..
I cant believe that I painted that car! 
On another note. I think the next Riviera will be a 65 but sitting on top of a 66 rivi frame? that way I can have chrome undies, and the 
car locked up all the way around.... the frame will fit, even though its a different body style from 65 to 66...:biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

that lac is bad ass pina let me have it bro j/k  frost did a bad ass job on it. how much would he charge to do one for me?

hydro that rivera is tight homie looks gangsta bro :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> that lac is bad ass pina let me have it bro j/k  frost did a bad ass job on it. how much would he charge to do one for me?
> 
> hydro that rivera is tight homie looks gangsta bro :wow::thumbsup:


ha ha :biggrin: he be hooking me up he charges me 50$ bro


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> ha ha :biggrin: he be hooking me up he charges me 50$ bro


orale simon yeah I want to do replica wey of this lac u think he can do it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> orale simon yeah I want to do replica wey of this lac u think he can do it.


yea im sure he can :yes: thats a bad ass lac:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> yea im sure he can :yes: thats a bad ass lac:thumbsup:


Cool. Am get started on it soon as I finish the other rides. Then I'll let u know.


----------



## charlieshowtime

got 1st place today reppin tingos interior


----------



## OFDatTX

charlieshowtime said:


> got 1st place today reppin tingos interior


:wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

charlieshowtime said:


> got 1st place today reppin tingos interior


 good job!!! that's awesome!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

charlieshowtime said:


> got 1st place today reppin tingos interior


thats wuz up homie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Aww shit!! Congrats to both u guys


----------



## machio

Sup fam,thanks for the good words,sup BigDog,nice job charlie.


----------



## Hydrohype

charlieshowtime said:


> got 1st place today reppin tingos interior


ha ha ha: that was the show you were telling me about? fuck yea: fuck yea:
way to go youngster.. congratulations homie... God damm thats great news..
that trophy looks right at home sitting next to the 64! 
Tingos took a trophy in Cali...props all around... way to represent Charlie..!:thumbsup:

OffDat, thanks for checkin in on the rivi... that vert Big Body is going to be sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

whats good fam?:wave:


----------



## 65rivi

sinicle said:


> whats good fam?:wave:


Que Onda Sin!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> whats good fam?:wave:


que rollo homie wuz good on that side its goin down over here this side!:thumbsup::420::420:


----------



## charlieshowtime

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha: that was the show you were telling me about? fuck yea: fuck yea:
> way to go youngster.. congratulations homie... God damm thats great news..
> that trophy looks right at home sitting next to the 64!
> Tingos took a trophy in Cali...props all around... way to represent Charlie..!:thumbsup:
> 
> OffDat, thanks for checkin in on the rivi... that vert Big Body is going to be sweet!:thumbsup:


yupp this was the show,thanks hydrohype and yupp this is going to be next to the 6fo.
and thanks to 
OFDatTX
sinicle
pinasLRMreplica
dig_derange
and to machio thanks to all you guys


----------



## TINGOS

*DANG*



charlieshowtime said:


> got 1st place today reppin tingos interior


ORALE THATS WUZ LIL HOMIE,CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN.WAY TO GO.


----------



## Hydrohype

back the the apartment, after a long ass day of doing grown up shit!
and now i wont be able to sleep...
same ole story..


----------



## dfwr83

Hydrohype said:


> had to scavenge for some tail lights. brake booster and I lost the face with the knobs
> for Sin's color bar...(that sucked) but his color bar kick's ass....and I went with the double whammy tank that Daren hooked me up with....
> a 64 rivi is a beautiful car... I hope I did it some justice?
> Tonioseven kicked ass on the paint... i did a little flocking on the interior floor.. and
> I put bare metal foil on the (yes me) interior door panels... when I add the heater core tomorrow? I am done.... damm i got alot of finger prints....


damn Markie...dis came out clean bro'. i dont know too much bout da whammy pump...some how jus dont look rite. dat silver jus isn't rite...da dump set jus aint rite either. but thanx for da shout out wey...ima have to go bak to da drawin board wit dat one.



OFDatTX said:


> orale simon yeah I want to do replica wey of this lac u think he can do it.


wats up JC bro'...hope ur feelin better wey. dat caddy is gonna b off da hook after u get through wit it...



charlieshowtime said:


> got 1st place today reppin tingos interior


wats up lil homie...congrats on da win wey. good lookin out showin us wats up wit Tingos hard work...keep it up lil homie.:thumbsup:

sry i haven't really been around fellas...da pass 3days been crazy. aint get much sleep...im wrecked. aint really feelin for da builds rite now...was hopin i could get da '99 Silverado done soon. not sure if it'll happen...Raul came up wit a prefect name for it. "99 Problems", cuz dis bytch is been nothin but problems...too much doin over. i'll try an get some pics soon...maybe some time tomorrow.
jus glad we got da pass 3 days behind us...hope we wont have to do dis any time soon again. my condolences to my n-laws for dere loss...R.I.P. to da 3month old baby gurl.


----------



## OFDatTX

dfwr83 said:


> damn Markie...dis came out clean bro'. i dont know too much bout da whammy pump...some how jus dont look rite. dat silver jus isn't rite...da dump set jus aint rite either. but thanx for da shout out wey...ima have to go bak to da drawin board wit dat one.
> 
> 
> 
> wats up JC bro'...hope ur feelin better wey. dat caddy is gonna b off da hook after u get through wit it...
> 
> 
> 
> wats up lil homie...congrats on da win wey. good lookin out showin us wats up wit Tingos hard work...keep it up lil homie.:thumbsup:
> 
> sry i haven't really been around fellas...da pass 3days been crazy. aint get much sleep...im wrecked. aint really feelin for da builds rite now...was hopin i could get da '99 Silverado done soon. not sure if it'll happen...Raul came up wit a prefect name for it. "99 Problems", cuz dis bytch is been nothin but problems...too much doin over. i'll try an get some pics soon...maybe some time tomorrow.
> jus glad we got da pass 3 days behind us...hope we wont have to do dis any time soon again. my condolences to my n-laws for dere loss...R.I.P. to da 3month old baby gurl.


doing good bro much better bro. yeah I think it would be a great project. 
99 PROBLEMS is going to look bad ass cant wait to see it.


----------



## Hydrohype

OFDatTX said:


> doing good bro much better bro. yeah I think it would be a great project.
> 99 PROBLEMS is going to look bad ass cant wait to see it.


same hear. The silvrado has come along way. its gonna happen..
and about the pump's i think they work pretty good for me... I just got fucked up pictures. of it...


----------



## sinicle

You trippin on that pump homie, I think you got it dead on! Looks great to me!


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> You trippin on that pump homie, I think you got it dead on! Looks great to me!


x2 THAT PUMP LOOK GREAT HOMIE!


----------



## charlieshowtime

dfwr83 said:


> damn Markie...dis came out clean bro'. i dont know too much bout da whammy pump...some how jus dont look rite. dat silver jus isn't rite...da dump set jus aint rite either. but thanx for da shout out wey...ima have to go bak to da drawin board wit dat one.
> 
> 
> 
> wats up JC bro'...hope ur feelin better wey. dat caddy is gonna b off da hook after u get through wit it...
> 
> 
> 
> wats up lil homie...congrats on da win wey. good lookin out showin us wats up wit Tingos hard work...keep it up lil homie.:thumbsup:
> 
> sry i haven't really been around fellas...da pass 3days been crazy. aint get much sleep...im wrecked. aint really feelin for da builds rite now...was hopin i could get da '99 Silverado done soon. not sure if it'll happen...Raul came up wit a prefect name for it. "99 Problems", cuz dis bytch is been nothin but problems...too much doin over. i'll try an get some pics soon...maybe some time tomorrow.
> jus glad we got da pass 3 days behind us...hope we wont have to do dis any time soon again. my condolences to my n-laws for dere loss...R.I.P. to da 3month old baby gurl.


thanks menn and yupp reppin tingos interior to the fullest in CALI.... sorry to hear about your inlaws lil girl passing away like that menn


----------



## TINGOS

MACHIO 62 JUST NEEDS THE TRUNK PAN & ALL THE CHROME ACC. & SHE WILL BE DONE TOMORROW.THANKS FOR SOME GOOD POINTERS FRANKIE FROM A WEEK AGO CARNAL.YUP WE GETTING READY FOR AUG. LRM SHOW,FUCKIN A-BOW DOWN & BRING ON ALL THE CONTENDERS.


----------



## Tonioseven

'62 is nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

OFDatTX said:


> doing good bro much better bro. yeah I think it would be a great project.
> 99 PROBLEMS is going to look bad ass cant wait to see it.


glad to hear ur doin good JC bro'...let us know wen u get bak on da bench carnal. i wanna c some nice paint jobs comin out of ur workshop...:run::drama:



Hydrohype said:


> same hear. The silvrado has come along way. its gonna happen..
> and about the pump's i think they work pretty good for me... I just got fucked up pictures. of it...


thanx bro'...im glad u like it. at lease i tried...dat silver is jus not workin for me at all. an to think...'99 Problems was gonna have a set of pumps wit silver. not so sure now...but u know me, i'll think of something.:biggrin::tongue::yes:



sinicle said:


> You trippin on that pump homie, I think you got it dead on! Looks great to me!


thanx Sin bro'...



OFDatTX said:


> x2 THAT PUMP LOOK GREAT HOMIE!


thanx JC bro'...



charlieshowtime said:


> thanks menn and yupp reppin tingos interior to the fullest in CALI.... sorry to hear about your inlaws lil girl passing away like that menn


thanx lil homie...means a lot bro'.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

very clean 62 i like it.


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> MACHIO 62 JUST NEEDS THE TRUNK PAN & ALL THE CHROME ACC. & SHE WILL BE DONE TOMORROW.THANKS FOR SOME GOOD POINTERS FRANKIE FROM A WEEK AGO CARNAL.YUP WE GETTING READY FOR AUG. LRM SHOW,FUCKIN A-BOW DOWN & BRING ON ALL THE CONTENDERS.


damn!!! Machio's '62 is off da hook wey...bad ass job puttin it together Tingos.:biggrin::wow::run::drama:


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> MACHIO 62 JUST NEEDS THE TRUNK PAN & ALL THE CHROME ACC. & SHE WILL BE DONE TOMORROW.THANKS FOR SOME GOOD POINTERS FRANKIE FROM A WEEK AGO CARNAL.YUP WE GETTING READY FOR AUG. LRM SHOW,FUCKIN A-BOW DOWN & BRING ON ALL THE CONTENDERS.


thats a bad ass duece cant wait to see it done. :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

TINGOS said:


> MACHIO 62 JUST NEEDS THE TRUNK PAN & ALL THE CHROME ACC. & SHE WILL BE DONE TOMORROW.THANKS FOR SOME GOOD POINTERS FRANKIE FROM A WEEK AGO CARNAL.YUP WE GETTING READY FOR AUG. LRM SHOW,FUCKIN A-BOW DOWN & BRING ON ALL THE CONTENDERS.



Looks real nice Machio and Tingo!!! I like the stance too:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio

You geting down with the Duece Tingo ,I'm almost done putin your 58 together,ready for interior,sup Hydro,Rivi lookin smooth homie,good job Fam..


----------



## dig_derange

62 is looking sexy!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> MACHIO 62 JUST NEEDS THE TRUNK PAN & ALL THE CHROME ACC. & SHE WILL BE DONE TOMORROW.THANKS FOR SOME GOOD POINTERS FRANKIE FROM A WEEK AGO CARNAL.YUP WE GETTING READY FOR AUG. LRM SHOW,FUCKIN A-BOW DOWN & BRING ON ALL THE CONTENDERS.


six duce looking clean way!:thumbsup::420::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


> MACHIO 62 JUST NEEDS THE TRUNK PAN & ALL THE CHROME ACC. & SHE WILL BE DONE TOMORROW.THANKS FOR SOME GOOD POINTERS FRANKIE FROM A WEEK AGO CARNAL.YUP WE GETTING READY FOR AUG. LRM SHOW,FUCKIN A-BOW DOWN & BRING ON ALL THE CONTENDERS.


damm the 62 is super nice... extra firm, doors open and shit, I love it... Id really like to see close up of those rims... 
stay strong Dfwr83... big up's to the rest of the family...


----------



## 65rivi

TINGOS said:


> MACHIO 62 JUST NEEDS THE TRUNK PAN & ALL THE CHROME ACC. & SHE WILL BE DONE TOMORROW.THANKS FOR SOME GOOD POINTERS FRANKIE FROM A WEEK AGO CARNAL.YUP WE GETTING READY FOR AUG. LRM SHOW,FUCKIN A-BOW DOWN & BRING ON ALL THE CONTENDERS.


That's just sexy!


----------



## TINGOS

TIME FOR THE DEUCE TO BE PUT AWAY IN THE BOX TILL AUG.14-SHE IS FINISHED CARNALES


----------



## TINGOS

DAMN I WANT TO BUILD NOTHING BUT 62'S NOW,THESE HOLES GO HARD


----------



## hocknberry

im diggin the wrinkle your doing now tingos!! was the hearse the debut for it?! now you gotta add to your how too!! whats the material?! and can you snag up some of that chrome paper and send it to me already!? the hobby lobby lady says she knows what im talking about, but cant find it?!


----------



## OFDatTX

nombre tingo that duece is of the chain homie much props to u and machio.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wow::wow::wow::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ejm2002

62 is look real nice.


----------



## dig_derange

Hell yeah Tingos, can't wait to see that 1 in person. That shit is fly.


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


> TIME FOR THE DEUCE TO BE PUT AWAY IN THE BOX TILL AUG.14-SHE IS FINISHED CARNALES


this car does hit hard.... I would not have the will power to keep it in a box and not keep peeking at it...
thats a nice clean cut on that rear bumper too..


----------



## TINGOS

*what it do*



hocknberry said:


> im diggin the wrinkle your doing now tingos!! was the hearse the debut for it?! now you gotta add to your how too!! whats the material?! and can you snag up some of that chrome paper and send it to me already!? the hobby lobby lady says she knows what im talking about, but cant find it?!


on my throw back pics,the models on top of my car has a blue 62 with all gold from 97.That 62 has my first wrinkle in it.Pinas Lethal Weapon,Machio's brown 66,Last Ride & now this deuce all have it.Monday I'm buying more supplies I'll get you some of that chrome wey.Man these wrinkles are a biatch to do,that's why I only do them in small sections.It was getting out of hand on the hearst.It was gonn go front to back,pero it got stupid on me.lol.I do these wrinkles out of bandanas carnal overlaping each other in one piece,not sections.It's a headache trust me.But, I'll show you on the next car I do.


thanks for the props my fellow club members & layitlow gente,but the props is for Machio,my ***** paints his ass off.I'm just an interior guy.And as putting it together,well thats easy.We all put models together.


----------



## machio

them TX plates repin hard on the duce,I told u that duece is stayin in your colection as a token of apriciation for all the work u put in,the white duce is going to tyler,have a fresh 76 that's goin sins way,got sumtin nice headead to Mississipi soon.will get down with hydros projects I have in hand to add to his comleated biulds for 2011,dam Dro,I was checkin the compleated biuld tread out,might as well be your tread,u all over that one..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homie that '62 is lovely !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


> on my throw back pics,the models on top of my car has a blue 62 with all gold from 97.That 62 has my first wrinkle in it.Pinas Lethal Weapon,Machio's brown 66,Last Ride & now this deuce all have it.Monday I'm buying more supplies I'll get you some of that chrome wey.Man these wrinkles are a biatch to do,that's why I only do them in small sections.It was getting out of hand on the hearst.It was gonn go front to back,pero it got stupid on me.lol.I do these wrinkles out of bandanas carnal overlaping each other in one piece,not sections.It's a headache trust me.But, I'll show you on the next car I do.
> 
> 
> thanks for the props my fellow club members & layitlow gente,but the props is for Machio,my ***** paints his ass off.I'm just an interior guy.And as putting it together,well thats easy.We all put models together.


 utting models together is easy:? I respect your confidence.. Im always waiting to 
find parts that dont fit right.. or dont want to go together.. (like the fender wells on the 51)



machio said:


> them TX plates repin hard on the duce,I told u that duece is stayin in your colection as a token of apriciation for all the work u put in,the white duce is going to tyler,have a fresh 76 that's goin sins way,got sumtin nice headead to Mississipi soon.will get down with hydros projects I have in hand to add to his comleated biulds for 2011,dam Dro,I was checkin the compleated biuld tread out,might as well be your tread,u all over that one..


 That is good ass new's for person to read first thing this morning... I tried to stay out of the completed thread until June of 2011?
but I could only hold out until May before i started posting... we all said it was going to be a busy year! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Y'all puttin' in good work! I need to get off my @$$ and be productive. I need a Tingo's interior in my life. Keep on doin' the damned thang fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> them TX plates repin hard on the duce,I told u that duece is stayin in your colection as a token of apriciation for all the work u put in,the white duce is going to tyler,have a fresh 76 that's goin sins way,got sumtin nice headead to Mississipi soon.will get down with hydros projects I have in hand to add to his comleated biulds for 2011,dam Dro,I was checkin the compleated biuld tread out,might as well be your tread,u all over that one..


:wave: was up machio I see u have alot projects comming

:cheesy: white duece to tyler :wow: U sending that duce to the East Texas bro? U dont have to do that bro u painted that other monte for me.


----------



## Hydrohype

quick thought? Machio how is your patterned nomad doing? you still got to bust that out!


----------



## machio

That one is on the back burner,next to the 50,knockin out a cuple of box stock biulds,sup tx,its all good homie,its headed that way after the paint off.I know it will be in good hands...


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> That one is on the back burner,next to the 50,knockin out a cuple of box stock biulds,sup tx,its all good homie,its headed that way after the paint off.I know it will be in good hands...


thanks homie appreciate it alot bro means alot homie.


----------



## charlieshowtime

TINGOS said:


> MACHIO 62 JUST NEEDS THE TRUNK PAN & ALL THE CHROME ACC. & SHE WILL BE DONE TOMORROW.THANKS FOR SOME GOOD POINTERS FRANKIE FROM A WEEK AGO CARNAL.YUP WE GETTING READY FOR AUG. LRM SHOW,FUCKIN A-BOW DOWN & BRING ON ALL THE CONTENDERS.


now thats what im talking about tingo good jobb hell of a good work on this one... thsi one goes hard af we need one of these to repp in cali lol too sikk witt it


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> them TX plates repin hard on the duce,I told u that duece is stayin in your colection as a token of apriciation for all the work u put in,the white duce is going to tyler,have a fresh 76 that's goin sins way,got sumtin nice headead to Mississipi soon.will get down with hydros projects I have in hand to add to his comleated biulds for 2011,dam Dro,I was checkin the compleated biuld tread out,might as well be your tread,u all over that one..


ay wey...da way i c it, u put n a lot of work bro'. i think u put n more work den any of us n L.U.G.K.(besides Hydro:roflmao::shh::tongue, always got projects on ur table...u got all da time n da world wit dat '61 bro'. i aint expectin dat bak any time soon...i got a few other projects i wanna get started on, but i can always do another one up for u. jus like i did on da '76...Machio carnal, dat one is all for u wey. my token of appreciation for everything u do for L.U.G.K....besides, i wanna c how dat one does at a show. cuz i know i aint gonna b hittin up any shows anytime soon...prolly wont ever find anything close enough. 

'62 is off da hook Tingos bro'...bad ass job puttin it together.


----------



## TINGOS

dfwr83 said:


> ay wey...da way i c it, u put n a lot of work bro'. i think u put n more work den any of us n L.U.G.K.(besides Hydro:roflmao::shh::tongue, always got projects on ur table...u got all da time n da world wit dat '61 bro'. i aint expectin dat bak any time soon...i got a few other projects i wanna get started on, but i can always do another one up for u. jus like i did on da '76...Machio carnal, dat one is all for u wey. my token of appreciation for everything u do for L.U.G.K....besides, i wanna c how dat one does at a show. cuz i know i aint gonna b hittin up any shows anytime soon...prolly wont ever find anything close enough.
> 
> '62 is off da hook Tingos bro'...bad ass job puttin it together.


I see how it is D,calling the rest of us lazy huh?Alright I see how you are.lol.Keep it up though cause that motivates me wey,calling me out.Yeah fool Machio is in the zone right now.I dont bother the man when he gettin it,I just wait for the phone calls to know what else he doing next on the rides.Pero I needs to hurry up & finish all my stuff.


----------



## sinicle

LAZY?!? SOMEONE CALLIN ME LAZY?!?.................................it's OK, I am!!!!:rofl: so go SHIT IN YOUR HAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry, I think I'm still a bit drunk from lastnight!!!

GOOD NEWS IS, THAT ONCE A YEAR THERE'S A CAR SHOW HERE AND I'M ON THE COMMITTEE AND I'M IN CHARGE OF ALL THE LOWRIDER SHIT (HOP-OFF, ECT)... MY POINT WAS THAT IT TURNED OUT A BLESSING IN DISGUISE THAT THE GALAXIE DIDN'T GET FINISHED BY THE DEADLINE CAUSE NOW i CAN ENTER IT IN THE SHOW AND MAYBE SEND A TROPHY ALONG WITH THE MODEL!!!:x: WISH ME LUCK....YOU LAZY FUCKS!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:




OK, NOW I KNOW IM STILL DRUNK! THIS IS GONNA BE A FUN MUTHA FUCKIN DAY!


----------



## machio

Sup Got some paint on da 76


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> LAZY?!? SOMEONE CALLIN ME LAZY?!?.................................it's OK, I am!!!!:rofl: so go SHIT IN YOUR HAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry, I think I'm still a bit drunk from lastnight!!!
> 
> GOOD NEWS IS, THAT ONCE A YEAR THERE'S A CAR SHOW HERE AND I'M ON THE COMMITTEE AND I'M IN CHARGE OF ALL THE LOWRIDER SHIT (HOP-OFF, ECT)... MY POINT WAS THAT IT TURNED OUT A BLESSING IN DISGUISE THAT THE GALAXIE DIDN'T GET FINISHED BY THE DEADLINE CAUSE NOW i CAN ENTER IT IN THE SHOW AND MAYBE SEND A TROPHY ALONG WITH THE MODEL!!!:x: WISH ME LUCK....YOU LAZY FUCKS!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, NOW I KNOW IM STILL DRUNK! THIS IS GONNA BE A FUN MUTHA FUCKIN DAY!


 orale sin good luck on the car show homie :thumbsup: 


machio said:


> Sup Got some paint on da 76


:wow::wow: That 76 is wet looks bad ass fuk bro good job homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

*DANG*

DANG MACHIO THE 76 IS CLEAN,BLUE IS MY COLOR WEY.


----------



## sinicle

HOLT FUCK MACHIO, please tell me that's what you're sending my way!


----------



## machio

LOL,sup fam ,thanks for da good words,Sup Sin,ye that's it,box stock,I'm foilin it,clearin it,and its a rap.sup Tingo,come buy tommorow ,pick up the 58.


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> Sup Got some paint on da 76


 this shit is, Hot as fish grease! 
what's up family?


----------



## sinicle

Not sure if the Galaxie will take a trophy, but I did enter my 1:1 in the hop off and took second!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> Not sure if the Galaxie will take a trophy, but I did enter my 1:1 in the hop off and took second!!!!


Nice bro. Congratz homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## machio

X 2 ,that's wus up..


----------



## dfwr83

haha!!! nah, yall aint lazy...i was refferin to myself. since i haven't been postin anything up n a while...dats y i said i was gettin bak n da groove wen i posted up my pics for '99 Problems. cuz everyone's thread was movin...except mine. some movin faster den others...Hydro. haha...but its all good. jus tryin to keep up wit da big dawgs like Pina, Machio, Tingos, Hydro, an Sinicle...JC gots a good reason not to b postin, hope he's doin a lot better now so dat he can start bustin out wit some paint jobs as well. 

im bak on it tho...make way for dis train, hop on if u like cuz L.U.G.K. aint hittin da brakes for no body.


----------



## machio

Dr.D,wuts up homie,Tingo,hit me up tommorow,get this biuld finished wey.


----------



## COAST2COAST

THIS THING IS CLEAN HOMIE !!!EXCELLENT WORK UP IN HERE !


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> Not sure if the Galaxie will take a trophy, but I did enter my 1:1 in the hop off and took second!!!!


 Damm: get down: in the Lincoln or the Wagon? 
congrats Rambo! did you take any pics?:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

it was with the Linc. I sold the wagon back in Nov. I got a few pics but not of the hop, mostly cars that I did the upholstery in that were at the show. I try to keep record of all my client's ranflas when I see them at shows, something to add to the portfolio. I'll throw the pics up when I get more time, if anyone wants to see what I do.


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> it was with the Linc. I sold the wagon back in Nov. I got a few pics but not of the hop, mostly cars that I did the upholstery in that were at the show. I try to keep record of all my client's ranflas when I see them at shows, something to add to the portfolio. I'll throw the pics up when I get more time, if anyone wants to see what I do.


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> Dr.D,wuts up homie,Tingo,hit me up tommorow,get this biuld finished wey.


wats up wey...take a break tonite. thought i was gonna get some work done...but not much else to do but paint. hope da weather will b on my side today...need to get da '99 out of da way. maybe i'll send dat to u as well for da show n Aug...c wat happens.


----------



## machio

Got some foil on the 76,fixin to clear it and move on to the next victom,this 66.


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> Got some foil on the 76,fixin to clear it and move on to the next victom,this 66.


:wow::wow: that 76 is real wet and no clear yet??? nombre machio u on a roll homie. trying to get alot kits done for the show huhh????


----------



## machio

Thanks tx,no clear yet,the urathaine candy drys wet ,the only thing is that its very thick,you lose detail when it comes to foilin if you over paint it,the clear is just as thick..


----------



## machio

the paint is urathiane enamel,I've found out that u can paint laqur based paint over it if u reduce it with auto paint reduser instead of the thiner they recomend..


----------



## OFDatTX

looks bad ass homie. for real I dint know that thats good tip gonna have to try it.


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> Got some foil on the 76,fixin to clear it and move on to the next victom,this 66.


if there was a smiley guy icon rubbing his hands together in evil anticipation, I'd put it here! that G-house already has a front row spot in my glass case!!!


----------



## machio

No dout Sin,going to be intresting what the finish product is going to look like in your hands,should hit the post office on Thursday,waiting on the duece parts to get done so I can get em both out.I'm. Painting that tray this week Dro,should be on its way by Thursday also.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

machio said:


> Got some foil on the 76,fixin to clear it and move on to the next victom,this 66.


DANG ! Homie that glasshouse is sick ! Can't wait to see what you do with that vert !


----------



## machio

Wuts good Trend,might be hiting u up for some decals soon,never tried em out,thanks homie..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

machio said:


> Wuts good Trend,might be hiting u up for some decals soon,never tried em out,thanks homie..


Kool bro, anytime !


----------



## dig_derange

machio said:


> Got some foil on the 76,fixin to clear it and move on to the next victom,this 66.


HELL YEAH :worship:


----------



## sinicle

since drill sergeant Markie seems to be MIA....


ROLL CALL MUTHA FUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LUGK POST UP! FRONT AND CENTER!!!!! IT DON'T HAVE TO BE PICS, JUST ROLL CALL!!!!

I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE YOU'RE ALL STILL VERTICAL AND BREATHING!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## machio

MACHIO checkin in with da trow back pic,TOP VILLIN. R.I.P


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> since drill sergeant Markie seems to be MIA....
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL MUTHA FUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LUGK POST UP! FRONT AND CENTER!!!!! IT DON'T HAVE TO BE PICS, JUST ROLL CALL!!!!
> 
> I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE YOU'RE ALL STILL VERTICAL AND BREATHING!!!!!:roflmao:


 (no: I cant put on those Sargent stripes until i pass a foil exam)
But other than that? YOU HEARD THE MAN: 
ROLL CALL 
ROLL CALL
ROLL CALL, FRONT AND CENTER JACKWAGONS! YOU RULING MEMBERS OF THE UNDERGROUND POPULATION! LOUD AND CLEAR! 

mACHIO THAT G-HOUZEN IS SINGING A SWEET ASS BLUE SONG...
AND THAT 66 LOOKS LIKE IT CAME AS A VERT.. NOT A CUT TOP... I BET THAT IS GOING TO BE A SWEET ASS CAR...
MUCH LOVE HOMIES...


----------



## dig_derange

Wutup my bruthas! The Dig reporting for duty.. Dropped off the 70 MC to Machio this morn for the assist on the clear coat finish. Gonna put in some work on the bus later in an attempt to get them both ready for an unveiling at the car show next month.


----------



## dfwr83

D...reportin for duty Sarg. aint nothin goin on...on my side. jus waitin for some clear weather to get to paintin my '99...ROLL CALL


----------



## 65rivi

What up fam! ROLL CALL!!!! Getting assistant from my boy D on a workin suspension this week, over then that a waiting game on my paint jobs.


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> Got some foil on the 76,fixin to clear it and move on to the next victom,this 66.


DAMN!!! ay wey...dem kits lookin really good bro'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

L.U.G.K. is puttin' it down for real ! Machio that Caddy is solid bro !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good fam!:wave:uffin:


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam!:wave:uffin:


wat up mero-mero...:worship::wave:


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam!:wave:uffin:


my first completed build since joining the crew! I'm gonna be sad to see her go...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> wat up mero-mero...:worship::wave:


wuz good D:wave: its gonna be bad ass if you make it out here for the show bro we gonna have to kick it an have a L.U.G.K meeting:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

*WHAT THE HEY*

WHAT IT DO HYDRO,TINGOS CHECKIN IN WEY.MAN OH MAN CROSS YO FINGERS ON THIS GOLD RUSH FELLAS.NOT THAT IT CANT BE DONE,JUST THAT I WANT IT TO COME OUT PERFECT OR ATLEAST LOOK LIKE THE REAL THING.YES I KNOW I BE BUMPING THE GUMS FROM TIME TO TIME,ONLY TO GET PEOPLE CRUNK.IF THE MOOD IS DEAD THEN SOMEBODY HAS TO GET RETARDED FIRST.JUST NOT GO FULL RETARD,YOU NEVER GO FULL RETARD.LOL.WELL I LET MY CLUB MEMBERS DOWN & ONLY FINISHED 1 BOMB,& THAT IS THE SAME BOMB MY 2 YR OLD TOOK APART.I DONT EVEN LIKE LOOKIN AT IT.HURTS MY FEELINGS,FUCK THAT CAR.ANYWHO THE IMPALAS WILL BE DEEP ON THE DISPLAY TABLE & YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE IMPALAS.I HOPE WE IMPRESS PEOPLE IN THE SHOW WITH OUR MODELS TO REP OUR CITY,BELIEVE OR NOT BUT THE MODEL SCENE ISN'T STRONG HERE IN DALLAS.I THINK WE THE ONLY ONES LEFT TO PUT IT DOWN.OLD SCHOOL BUILDERS ARE AROUND BUT DON'T GO TO LRM SHOWS WITH THEIR STUFF.OH WELL L.U.G.K. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO MY CLUB BROTHERS IN THIS BITCH & I'LL SEE YOU VERY VERY SOON AT THE SHOW-AUG.14.TILL THEN HURRY UP & FINISH ALL LAST MINUTE DETAILS CAUSE IT'S SHOWTIME.I BEEN WAITING ALL YEAR FOR THIS.


----------



## sinicle

first off, I was born retarded (nobody noticed the helmet?)

second, ONLY? completing one bomb is far from letting the club down!!!!:twak:

I joined the club cause I'm firm believer in quality over quantity. and like I tell my son: "building models is like anything else in life, the longer it takes, the more difficult it is, THE MORE REWARDING IT IS!!! any jackass that can read, can glue plastic together, it takes dedication, time and LOTS of talent to build a good model!"


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


> WHAT IT DO HYDRO,TINGOS CHECKIN IN WEY.MAN OH MAN CROSS YO FINGERS ON THIS GOLD RUSH FELLAS.NOT THAT IT CANT BE DONE,JUST THAT I WANT IT TO COME OUT PERFECT OR ATLEAST LOOK LIKE THE REAL THING.YES I KNOW I BE BUMPING THE GUMS FROM TIME TO TIME,ONLY TO GET PEOPLE CRUNK.IF THE MOOD IS DEAD THEN SOMEBODY HAS TO GET RETARDED FIRST.JUST NOT GO FULL RETARD,YOU NEVER GO FULL RETARD.LOL.WELL I LET MY CLUB MEMBERS DOWN & ONLY FINISHED 1 BOMB,& THAT IS THE SAME BOMB MY 2 YR OLD TOOK APART.I DONT EVEN LIKE LOOKIN AT IT.HURTS MY FEELINGS,FUCK THAT CAR.ANYWHO THE IMPALAS WILL BE DEEP ON THE DISPLAY TABLE & YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE IMPALAS.I HOPE WE IMPRESS PEOPLE IN THE SHOW WITH OUR MODELS TO REP OUR CITY,BELIEVE OR NOT BUT THE MODEL SCENE ISN'T STRONG HERE IN DALLAS.I THINK WE THE ONLY ONES LEFT TO PUT IT DOWN.OLD SCHOOL BUILDERS ARE AROUND BUT DON'T GO TO LRM SHOWS WITH THEIR STUFF.OH WELL L.U.G.K. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO MY CLUB BROTHERS IN THIS BITCH & I'LL SEE YOU VERY VERY SOON AT THE SHOW-AUG.14.TILL THEN HURRY UP & FINISH ALL LAST MINUTE DETAILS CAUSE IT'S SHOWTIME.I BEEN WAITING ALL YEAR FOR THIS.


aint no way in hell did you let any body down.. Your a very important and critical member of the family..
you know this.. Just have fun and keep it real, just like you always do..


----------



## dig_derange

love that shit!

but naw man, Tingos you aint let nobody down. 


Hey check it.. there's a cpl more shows coming up. August 20th in Houston if you guys are down for a road trip. IPMS 

& then this one called Supercon 2011 in Arlington on September 10th


----------



## 65rivi

TINGOS said:


> WHAT IT DO HYDRO,TINGOS CHECKIN IN WEY.MAN OH MAN CROSS YO FINGERS ON THIS GOLD RUSH FELLAS.NOT THAT IT CANT BE DONE,JUST THAT I WANT IT TO COME OUT PERFECT OR ATLEAST LOOK LIKE THE REAL THING.YES I KNOW I BE BUMPING THE GUMS FROM TIME TO TIME,ONLY TO GET PEOPLE CRUNK.IF THE MOOD IS DEAD THEN SOMEBODY HAS TO GET RETARDED FIRST.JUST NOT GO FULL RETARD,YOU NEVER GO FULL RETARD.LOL.WELL I LET MY CLUB MEMBERS DOWN & ONLY FINISHED 1 BOMB,& THAT IS THE SAME BOMB MY 2 YR OLD TOOK APART.I DONT EVEN LIKE LOOKIN AT IT.HURTS MY FEELINGS,FUCK THAT CAR.ANYWHO THE IMPALAS WILL BE DEEP ON THE DISPLAY TABLE & YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE IMPALAS.I HOPE WE IMPRESS PEOPLE IN THE SHOW WITH OUR MODELS TO REP OUR CITY,BELIEVE OR NOT BUT THE MODEL SCENE ISN'T STRONG HERE IN DALLAS.I THINK WE THE ONLY ONES LEFT TO PUT IT DOWN.OLD SCHOOL BUILDERS ARE AROUND BUT DON'T GO TO LRM SHOWS WITH THEIR STUFF.OH WELL L.U.G.K. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO MY CLUB BROTHERS IN THIS BITCH & I'LL SEE YOU VERY VERY SOON AT THE SHOW-AUG.14.TILL THEN HURRY UP & FINISH ALL LAST MINUTE DETAILS CAUSE IT'S SHOWTIME.I BEEN WAITING ALL YEAR FOR THIS.


You stress too much bro, you're too hard on yourself... don't sweat it! If Gold Rush isn't 100, then it's not that the end of the world bro, it's just a model car, no biggie, we've done enough to that car that the owner already wants to buy it as is! It get's done when it gets done, period. If it's not 100 by showtime, oh well, we're still bringing it out, and I bet we'll still get EVERYBODY from Dallas talking about it, finished or not! I hope those videos hyped you up, cause they hyped me up! Was good to see a lot of old homies from back in the day on there. As far as your bombs, you're joking right.... you might not have finished your bombs, but considering you've been slaving on everybody else interiors then I would think everybody in the club or on LIL for that matter would let you slide. You're a key player in our family, don't you forget that bro! Just wait till you see the set up I have in mind for our display at the show... we'll probably get more attention then some of the 1:1 out there! LOL!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

TX, reporting for Duty Am prep this s10 And probably shoot it tomorrow or friday, 10-4 copy that. lol


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> WHAT IT DO HYDRO,TINGOS CHECKIN IN WEY.MAN OH MAN CROSS YO FINGERS ON THIS GOLD RUSH FELLAS.NOT THAT IT CANT BE DONE,JUST THAT I WANT IT TO COME OUT PERFECT OR ATLEAST LOOK LIKE THE REAL THING.YES I KNOW I BE BUMPING THE GUMS FROM TIME TO TIME,ONLY TO GET PEOPLE CRUNK.IF THE MOOD IS DEAD THEN SOMEBODY HAS TO GET RETARDED FIRST.JUST NOT GO FULL RETARD,YOU NEVER GO FULL RETARD.LOL.WELL I LET MY CLUB MEMBERS DOWN & ONLY FINISHED 1 BOMB,& THAT IS THE SAME BOMB MY 2 YR OLD TOOK APART.I DONT EVEN LIKE LOOKIN AT IT.HURTS MY FEELINGS,FUCK THAT CAR.ANYWHO THE IMPALAS WILL BE DEEP ON THE DISPLAY TABLE & YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE IMPALAS.I HOPE WE IMPRESS PEOPLE IN THE SHOW WITH OUR MODELS TO REP OUR CITY,BELIEVE OR NOT BUT THE MODEL SCENE ISN'T STRONG HERE IN DALLAS.I THINK WE THE ONLY ONES LEFT TO PUT IT DOWN.OLD SCHOOL BUILDERS ARE AROUND BUT DON'T GO TO LRM SHOWS WITH THEIR STUFF.OH WELL L.U.G.K. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO MY CLUB BROTHERS IN THIS BITCH & I'LL SEE YOU VERY VERY SOON AT THE SHOW-AUG.14.TILL THEN HURRY UP & FINISH ALL LAST MINUTE DETAILS CAUSE IT'S SHOWTIME.I BEEN WAITING ALL YEAR FOR THIS.


WELL SAID DOUG, AND AT LEAST U HAVE ONE BUILD DONE I AINT GOT NOT EVEN ONE DONE LOL.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: supp fellas


----------



## sinicle

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: supp fellas


SUP BIGDOGG:wave:


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> WHAT IT DO HYDRO,TINGOS CHECKIN IN WEY.MAN OH MAN CROSS YO FINGERS ON THIS GOLD RUSH FELLAS.NOT THAT IT CANT BE DONE,JUST THAT I WANT IT TO COME OUT PERFECT OR ATLEAST LOOK LIKE THE REAL THING.YES I KNOW I BE BUMPING THE GUMS FROM TIME TO TIME,ONLY TO GET PEOPLE CRUNK.IF THE MOOD IS DEAD THEN SOMEBODY HAS TO GET RETARDED FIRST.JUST NOT GO FULL RETARD,YOU NEVER GO FULL RETARD.LOL.WELL I LET MY CLUB MEMBERS DOWN & ONLY FINISHED 1 BOMB,& THAT IS THE SAME BOMB MY 2 YR OLD TOOK APART.I DONT EVEN LIKE LOOKIN AT IT.HURTS MY FEELINGS,FUCK THAT CAR.ANYWHO THE IMPALAS WILL BE DEEP ON THE DISPLAY TABLE & YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE IMPALAS.I HOPE WE IMPRESS PEOPLE IN THE SHOW WITH OUR MODELS TO REP OUR CITY,BELIEVE OR NOT BUT THE MODEL SCENE ISN'T STRONG HERE IN DALLAS.I THINK WE THE ONLY ONES LEFT TO PUT IT DOWN.OLD SCHOOL BUILDERS ARE AROUND BUT DON'T GO TO LRM SHOWS WITH THEIR STUFF.OH WELL L.U.G.K. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO MY CLUB BROTHERS IN THIS BITCH & I'LL SEE YOU VERY VERY SOON AT THE SHOW-AUG.14.TILL THEN HURRY UP & FINISH ALL LAST MINUTE DETAILS CAUSE IT'S SHOWTIME.I BEEN WAITING ALL YEAR FOR THIS.


X2 Raul/Dig/Sinicle/Hydro/Ofdattx

ay wey...u aint lettin no one down bro'. dere's still a few more weeks until da show...u mite not have a build done, but u do got a lot of interiors on our builds. u said it urself...wen one of us wins, L.U.G.K. wins. i dont have so many builds to show...i only have 2 dat r show worthy. an yea...one of dem builds have ur one of a kind interior work. so really...dat build is more u an Machio's, i only did da frame work. paint an interior is da key to a great show worthy build...


----------



## sinicle

dfwr83 said:


> X2 Raul/Dig/Sinicle/Hydro/Ofdattx
> 
> ay wey...u aint lettin no one down bro'. dere's still a few more weeks until da show...u mite not have a build done, but u do got a lot of interiors on our builds. u said it urself...wen one of us wins, L.U.G.K. wins. i dont have so many builds to show...i only have 2 dat r show worthy. an yea...one of dem builds have ur one of a kind interior work. so really...dat build is more u an Machio's, i only did da frame work. paint an interior is da key to a great show worthy build...


actually..... you've kinda let me down...
I haven't gotten anymore of your sexy texts cochino!!!!!









:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## dfwr83

'76 sent bak to TX for da Machio/Tingos treatment...confirmation # 0309-0330-0002-3725-3183


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> actually..... you've kinda let me down...
> I haven't gotten anymore of your sexy texts cochino!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


i know u aint talkin bout me wey...i aint sendin u no sexy texts. :loco::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## sinicle

dfwr83 said:


> i know u aint talkin bout me wey...i aint sendin u no sexy texts. :loco::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! NAH, I'M TALKING TO TINGOS!!!!
JUST FUCKIN WITH HIM


----------



## sinicle

all creepy **** jokes aside, the 76 looks fucking awesome! can't wait to see it completed!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*UH HUH*

WHAT UP SIN,YUP I DELETED THAT GIRLS NUMBER OFF MY PHONE.SO NOMORE ACCIDENT TEXTING TO YOU.LOL.HER NUMBER WAS UNDER YOURS WEY.FUNNY NIKKA POSTING THAT ON HERE.WHAT UP L.U.G.K. FAM.WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THANG NEXT MONTH & PUT IT DOWN GOING FULL RETARD.MIGHT FUCK AROUND & GIVE A MODEL AWAY AT THE SHOW TO INSPIRE A YOUNGSTER TO THE GAME WE ALL INVOLVED STARING THE 58 ALREADY,RAN OUT OF ORANGE FOAM LASTNITE,DANG IT.I DIDNT WANT TO DRIVE TO HOBBY LOBBY.EVEN BETTER THOUGH,NOW I CAN BUY THE MATERIAL FOR GOLD RUSH AGAIN INSTEAD OF MONDAY.YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS SO GET STUPID WITH IT.YO JOHNNY BE READY,YOU TOO MACHIO CAUSE WE GOT ALL THE LASTMINUTE STUFF ON OUR HANDS.LOL.


----------



## machio

wuts good FAM.Ye,im puting the 50 back on the table ,needs to get painted,don't. Think it will be ready doe,red 64 aka SKY WALKER will be ready.76 will be on display at the show as working proggress.


----------



## OFDatTX

Thats a bad ass line up no doubt. :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> WHAT UP SIN,YUP I DELETED THAT GIRLS NUMBER OFF MY PHONE.SO NOMORE ACCIDENT TEXTING TO YOU.LOL.HER NUMBER WAS UNDER YOURS WEY.FUNNY NIKKA POSTING THAT ON HERE.WHAT UP L.U.G.K. FAM.WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THANG NEXT MONTH & PUT IT DOWN GOING FULL RETARD.MIGHT FUCK AROUND & GIVE A MODEL AWAY AT THE SHOW TO INSPIRE A YOUNGSTER TO THE GAME WE ALL INVOLVED STARING THE 58 ALREADY,RAN OUT OF ORANGE FOAM LASTNITE,DANG IT.I DIDNT WANT TO DRIVE TO HOBBY LOBBY.EVEN BETTER THOUGH,NOW I CAN BUY THE MATERIAL FOR GOLD RUSH AGAIN INSTEAD OF MONDAY.YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS SO GET STUPID WITH IT.YO JOHNNY BE READY,YOU TOO MACHIO CAUSE WE GOT ALL THE LASTMINUTE STUFF ON OUR HANDS.LOL.





machio said:


> wuts good FAM.Ye,im puting the 50 back on the table ,needs to get painted,don't. Think it will be ready doe,red 64 aka SKY WALKER will be ready.76 will be on display at the show as working proggress.


HELL YEA!!! get stupid wit it...L.U.G.K. gonna flip it upside down. bad ass line up for sure...don't count my '99 out jus yet, still got a few more wks before da show. jus waitin for da weather to clear up...den its gonna b on.


----------



## COAST2COAST

OFDatTX said:


> Thats a bad ass line up no doubt. :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2000, 
plastic......its whats for dinner:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> wuts good FAM.Ye,im puting the 50 back on the table ,needs to get painted,don't. Think it will be ready doe,red 64 aka SKY WALKER will be ready.76 will be on display at the show as working proggress.


 GREAT WORK FELLAS :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> wuts good FAM.Ye,im puting the 50 back on the table ,needs to get painted,don't. Think it will be ready doe,red 64 aka SKY WALKER will be ready.76 will be on display at the show as working proggress.


 Hot ass line up! Is it me? or do all the cars look even better when there all in the same shot? it's like they shine more?


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :drama:


----------



## sinicle

I just noticed all my pics of the Galaxie are gone! SUCKS! I moved all the progress and completed pics of it to it's own album so it'd be easier to show my cousin the work involved, but I didnt know doing so would delete them from here! Is there a way to make them reappear? They're still on photobucket, just a different album.


----------



## machio

Wuts good fam,sup BIG DoGG,much respect homie,ey SINn,use the old image up loader, http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> Wuts good fam,sup BIG DoGG,much respect homie,ey SINn,use the old image up loader, http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


x 2 RAMBO..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

dfwr83 said:


> '76 sent bak to TX for da Machio/Tingos treatment...confirmation # 0309-0330-0002-3725-3183


That '76 is killa bro ! can't wait to see it !



machio said:


> wuts good FAM.Ye,im puting the 50 back on the table ,needs to get painted,don't. Think it will be ready doe,red 64 aka SKY WALKER will be ready.76 will be on display at the show as working proggress.


That's what's up ! REAL solid line up !


----------



## OFDatTX

COAST2COAST said:


> x2000,
> plastic......its whats for dinner:biggrin:


:buttkick: its for Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner.. lol


----------



## sinicle

Had the first official meetin of the West Coast Chapter of LUGK lastnight! We didn't get any building done. due in part to the fact, that for a guy named Hydro, he couldn't handle my northern Cali strain! Shit knocked him on his ass!!!!Haha!!! Instead we just took out his world famous G-house for a cruise and a burger. Had a great time Markie, thanks again for the hospitality!


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> Had the first official meetin of the West Coast Chapter of LUGK lastnight! We didn't get any building done. due in part to the fact, that for a guy named Hydro, he couldn't handle my northern Cali strain! Shit knocked him on his ass!!!!Haha!!! Instead we just took out his world famous G-house for a cruise and a burger. Had a great time Markie, thanks again for the hospitality!


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> Had the first official meetin of the West Coast Chapter of LUGK lastnight! We didn't get any building done. due in part to the fact, that for a guy named Hydro, he couldn't handle my northern Cali strain! Shit knocked him on his ass!!!!Haha!!! Instead we just took out his world famous G-house for a cruise and a burger. Had a great time Markie, thanks again for the hospitality!































yea bro: It was real cool kickin it wit you.. and yea that no cal, was the real deal.. it had me twisting my words when I talk.
I parked at the right restaurant, but then i walked into the wrong restaurant, and Sin and his wife walk in right behind me
and go to the counter and start to order, until I tell them: this is the wrong place... then we get to the right place
and I got cotton mouth so bad that I hurts to talk or smile! 
( His poor wife was so tired from that long drive, all that those guys had to do yesterday) I then she had to hear all of our 
car and model talk... I felt kind of guilty and a little sorry for her...
I was soposed to mess with the rivi last night when I got back home. instead i smoked, and ate snacks.. then smoked and took a valium and went to bed... I just got up at 1:45... 
hey man the bar repair is excellent.. I thank you and your lovely wife again for the visit homie. the Galaxie is a great ass build.
and the trunk set up of yours is fuckin top notch in the most insane way... really really good work..


----------



## sinicle

Thanks again homie! Yeah, the wifey was a bit tuckered out, it was VERY long day for her. We had a blast all the same. Too bad you slept right through the car show today, there some clean ass bombs there!


----------



## bigdogg323

hey sinicle u going to the sd show nxt month?


----------



## machio

Wuts Good Fam,Dam ,northern Cali wutt,make me want to pack it up and head to the West,glad to see Cali chapter kickin it..


----------



## sinicle

bigdogg323 said:


> hey sinicle u going to the sd show nxt month?


 I wish! This trip south was spur of the moment. I came down here on urgent family business, I'm lucky I got to squeeze in some fun shit (hydro's place, Vajito's car show, Santa Monica pier, ect) to break up an otherwise stressful trip. Is that where you livin Bigdogg, SD?


----------



## bigdogg323

Nah homie i live in LA also if i wood've known u wur comin i wood a hit up hydro too to meet up sum where to kick it also next time homie   but u shood try to go to the show thou but im a try to get hydro to go also :biggrin: even if he's kicking and screamin :roflmao: that he dont want to go lol...... Jk hydro :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> Nah homie i live in LA also if i wood've known u wur comin i wood a hit up hydro too to meet up sum where to kick it also next time homie   but u shood try to go to the show thou but im a try to get hydro to go also :biggrin: even if he's kicking and screamin :roflmao: that he dont want to go lol...... Jk hydro :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam,Dam ,northern Cali wutt,make me want to pack it up and head to the West,glad to see Cali chapter kickin it..


 yea bro, it was the real mcoy.. not that kid stuff.


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> yea bro, it was the real mcoy.. not that kid stuff.


 SHIT HOMIE! like I told ya, that was the low grade/hand me down shit! Next trip I'll bring you some time machine/wake your ass up two days later shit! Haha! Hope the hash was to your liking too. Yeah Bigdogg, I'm down like four flats on a lowrider packed with five fat mexicans! I should be back down Nov. I'll let you know for sure what dates, it'll be cool kicking it with you! And yeah, Markie will most likely be kicking and screaming if you drag him to a show, but it's good for him!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83

:roflmao:u guys r funny...Sin, Hydro, Bigdogg

wats up L.U.G.K., looks like im not gonna b able to make da show...we have to start lookin for a new place to stay. so wont have money for travel...i know u guys would hook it up. but i sure as hell aint gonna ride da bus for 17hrs...lol. dere's always next yr...unless i do get da job n Phx, dat way i can stop by on my way bak. da weather hasn't changed yet either...dont know if my '99 will make it as well. plans jus went down da drain...an it sux. but dere's always a next time...was really lookin forward to kickin it wit yall out dere. :banghead:


----------



## sinicle

That sux homie, you're right though, there's always next year. Just handle your business and everything will work out the way it's supposed to. I'm still on the road, got about 5 more hrs of driving to go. I got some great pics this wkend that I'll post up when I get home


----------



## machio

Ye D, no sweat homie,take care of ya biz..Got some paint on the L.U.G.K wagon comin soon..


----------



## dig_derange

Wow, fuckin' beautiful


----------



## 65rivi

machio said:


> Ye D, no sweat homie,take care of ya biz..Got some paint on the L.U.G.K wagon comin soon..


:naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## chevy214d

TINGOS said:


> Machio's 62 impala-just need some wiring done & add more parts.


whats up man im new to this model car stuff homie..love the car its coming out great but i wanted to know if you chrome plated that suspension or if it came like that..if you did it what did you use?
thanks


----------



## gseeds

machio said:


> Ye D, no sweat homie,take care of ya biz..Got some paint on the L.U.G.K wagon comin soon..


WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!! dig that color !!! nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## machio

Thanks Dig,Rivi,sup homie,s,thanks Gary,much respect homie,ey Chevy214,welcome to lil homie,the chrome arms,rear end came from another kit on that 62,every thing else wase painted with alclad,perty decent chrome look.


----------



## dig_derange

dfwr83 said:


> :roflmao:u guys r funny...Sin, Hydro, Bigdoggwats up L.U.G.K., looks like im not gonna b able to make da show...we have to start lookin for a new place to stay. so wont have money for travel...i know u guys would hook it up. but i sure as hell aint gonna ride da bus for 17hrs...lol. dere's always next yr...unless i do get da job n Phx, dat way i can stop by on my way bak. da weather hasn't changed yet either...dont know if my '99 will make it as well. plans jus went down da drain...an it sux. but dere's always a next time...was really lookin forward to kickin it wit yall out dere. :banghead:


 Don't sweat it D. There will be plenty of next times. It doesn't have to be just for that show. Whenever u get the chance man.


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> That sux homie, you're right though, there's always next year. Just handle your business and everything will work out the way it's supposed to. I'm still on the road, got about 5 more hrs of driving to go. I got some great pics this wkend that I'll post up when I get home


thanx bro'...i hear ya.



machio said:


> Ye D, no sweat homie,take care of ya biz..Got some paint on the L.U.G.K wagon comin soon..


wagon is gonna b off da hook wey...cant wait to c more on dis one



chevy214d said:


> whats up man im new to this model car stuff homie..love the car its coming out great but i wanted to know if you chrome plated that suspension or if it came like that..if you did it what did you use?
> thanks


welcome to LIL bro'...dem chrome suspension parts come off any donk kit. im sure u'll have to mod some parts to make it fit a certain kit... 



dig_derange said:


> Don't sweat it D. There will be plenty of next times. It doesn't have to be just for that show. Whenever u get the chance man.


i hear ya Dig bro'...i know wat u mean wey.


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> Wow, fuckin' beautiful


x2 that bomb Is clean homie 

say machio U can sent that duece homie I got a call today they told me that they moved my appointment up again to august 9 and 10
oh say homie I havent got any invoice from Mando wheels..

am get this bomb painted to got the suspension done got it sitting low as it can, gonna order me some paint or am just mix my own paint.


----------



## dfwr83

OFDatTX said:


> x2 that bomb Is clean homie
> 
> say machio U can sent that duece homie I got a call today they told me that they moved my appointment up again to august 9 and 10
> oh say homie I havent got any invoice from Mando wheels..
> 
> am get this bomb painted to got the suspension done got it sitting low as it can, gonna order me some paint or am just mix my own paint.


damn!!! wat yr is dat wey...like how it sit bro'. bad ass work...:worship::loco::run::nicoderm::drama:


----------



## OFDatTX

dfwr83 said:


> damn!!! wat yr is dat wey...like how it sit bro'. bad ass work...:worship::loco::run::nicoderm::drama:


53 Bel Air Wey! yeah that bomb sits real low it use to sit real up high got it to go down as low as I it could.. 
Am spray it tomorrow wey!


----------



## dig_derange

Hell yeah, I gotta add a bomb to my plans soon


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> Hell yeah, I gotta add a bomb to my plans soon


:thumbsup::thumbsup: lil chris got a 57 bel air coming soon


----------



## hocknberry

OFDatTX said:


> 53 Bel Air Wey! yeah that bomb sits real low it use to sit real up high got it to go down as low as I it could..
> Am spray it tomorrow wey!


LOL.... i could get it to sit lower with out it being a hack job!! send it to the 303......ill slam that bomba just right!  cant wait to see the paint and guts on this one! i used to have all kinds of 53 bombs! but that well ran dry awhile back!! has this kit been re-popped or from the stash pile?!


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> LOL.... i could get it to sit lower with out it being a hack job!! send it to the 303......ill slam that bomba just right!  cant wait to see the paint and guts on this one! i used to have all kinds of 53 bombs! but that well ran dry awhile back!! has this kit been re-popped or from the stash pile?!


Haha I can to lol just that i wanna get it ready for paint quick but hell now that u told me this am show that i sure can slam it down u will see.


----------



## hocknberry

OFDatTX said:


> Haha I can to lol just that i wanna get it ready for paint quick but hell now that u told me this am show that i sure can slam it down u will see.


ok, i tried to offer my service's (no ****)....so now ill kick back and see you make those rockers get closer to mother earth! no curb side shit either! LOL..... like that lil john song...get low get low get low!


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> ok, i tried to offer my service's (no ****)....so now ill kick back and see you make those rockers get closer to mother earth! no curb side shit either! LOL..... like that lil john song...get low get low get low!


Don't fall out of the chair to lol. When I done with this one lmao. AND NAHH NO CURB SIDE !!


----------



## hocknberry

OFDatTX said:


> Don't fall out of the chair to lol. When I done with this one lmao. AND NAHH NO CURB SIDE !!


good shit bro!! do it up!!


----------



## machio

Sup tx,I. Should be at the post office on Thursday,finishing up markies 63. So I can ship em all out..


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> Sup tx,I. Should be at the post office on Thursday,finishing up markies 63. So I can ship em all out..


 Aght homie no problem


----------



## TINGOS

chevy214d said:


> whats up man im new to this model car stuff homie..love the car its coming out great but i wanted to know if you chrome plated that suspension or if it came like that..if you did it what did you use?
> thanks


MUFFLERS ARE PAINTED.REAR END IS FROM A 64 DONK KIT.THE REAR PAN FLOOR BOARD IS FOILED.FRONT SUSPENSION IS FROM THE 72 MONTE LOWRIDER KIT.RADIATOR SUPPORT IS FOILED & MOST MOTOR PARTS ARE CHROME OR PAINTED CHROME.


----------



## TINGOS

DANG IS THIS ONE MINES?THE PANEL WITH THE SUN ROOF?????????????????????


----------



## machio

TINGOS said:


> DANG IS THIS ONE MINES?THE PANEL WITH THE SUN ROOF?????????????????????


 Simon wey,told u about leaving fresh kits over here,thay gona get painted sooner or later..


----------



## dig_derange

machio said:


> Simon wey,told u about leaving fresh kits over here,thay gona get painted sooner or later..


:thumbsup:

hey, was thinking we need to get some shirts done up for the show. I can get them done if you want... just need the original logo & y'alls sizes.


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> Simon wey,told u about leaving fresh kits over here,thay gona get painted sooner or later..


 Lol, am go to u crib and leave bunch of kits to. Haha jk homie.


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> :thumbsup:hey, was thinking we need to get some shirts done up for the show. I can get them done if you want... just need the original logo & y'alls sizes.


 Yeah we should get some shirts to flash on the show. Let me know wheN To sent the money.


----------



## 65rivi

dig_derange said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> hey, was thinking we need to get some shirts done up for the show. I can get them done if you want... just need the original logo & y'alls sizes.


Sounds good.... you want the design on your avatar?


----------



## sinicle

.....if I lie and say I'm going to the show, can I order a shirt too?


----------



## 65rivi

sinicle said:


> .....if I lie and say I'm going to the show, can I order a shirt too?


Why you gotta lie! Get down here foo! LOL


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> hey, was thinking we need to get some shirts done up for the show. I can get them done if you want... just need the original logo & y'alls sizes.


i was gonna get them but just been having other things goin on havent had a chance my bad homies say you know my homie FROST dose t shirts you just got to bring ur own shirts but he dose that to!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> SHIT HOMIE! like I told ya, that was the low grade/hand me down shit! Next trip I'll bring you some time machine/wake your ass up two days later shit! Haha! Hope the hash was to your liking too. Yeah Bigdogg, I'm down like four flats on a lowrider packed with five fat mexicans! I should be back down Nov. I'll let you know for sure what dates, it'll be cool kicking it with you! And yeah, Markie will most likely be kicking and screaming if you drag him to a show, but it's good for him!!!!!


yeah lmk bro so we all can kick it if ur intrested thurs a show in nov in victorville bro hope u can make thur


----------



## OFDatTX

Here u go hock . Got the 53 dragging and NO CURBSIDE SHIT!!!


----------



## sinicle

what days in Nov? I got a wedding to hit in SD on the 12th


----------



## hocknberry

OFDatTX said:


> Here u go hock . Got the 53 dragging and NO CURBSIDE SHIT!!!


looks good bro! now it can roll low and slow! sorry for ruining your plans to paint right away! LOL


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> i was gonna get them but just been having other things goin on havent had a chance my bad homies say you know my homie FROST dose t shirts you just got to bring ur own shirts but he dose that to!


word. I know how it is man. I'm down to go through Frost. How much are they w/ the shirt? I can bring u some cash when I'm down there next.


----------



## sinicle

hey JC, did you C-notch the frame? looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

OFDatTX said:


> Here u go hock . Got the 53 dragging and NO CURBSIDE SHIT!!!


AWWW SHIT!!!!! nice work brutha


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> looks good bro! now it can roll low and slow! sorry for ruining your plans to paint right away! LOL


Hell I luv It like this bro If it was not for u homie I would have not lower it lol!


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> hey JC, did you C-notch the frame? looks great!:thumbsup:


 Nop just cut the piece where the engine sits and move it up a little and it sits real low. The only thing u have to cut is the back. Where the axle sits and move the floor up. A litlle and u are done.


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> AWWW SHIT!!!!! nice work brutha


 Thanks homie. Glad u like u it.


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> Nop just cut the piece where the engine sits and move it up a little and it sits real low. The only thing u have to cut is the back. Where the axle sits and move the floor up. A litlle and u are done.


thats what I meant, the back. I've helped couple friends c-notch their 1:1 bombs so they could lay out, just curious if the same applies to plastic


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> thats what I meant, the back. I've helped couple friends c-notch their 1:1 bombs so they could lay out, just curious if the same applies to plastic


 Oh I thought u were talking about the front. But yeah the rear is c-notch. And yeah it applies the same as plastic. If u want it to look like ah 1:1 would look if not. There other ways. But rather have it close to what a 1:1 would look.


----------



## hocknberry

OFDatTX said:


> Hell I luv It like this bro If it was not for u homie I would have not lower it lol!


LOL...glad i could lend a helping hand! maybe just the mini trucker in me, but the lower the better! rockers look pretty on the ground! now get that bad boy painted since i delayed that proccess!


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> LOL...glad i could lend a helping hand! maybe just the mini trucker in me, but the lower the better! rockers look pretty on the ground! now get that bad boy painted since i delayed that proccess!


 Yeah looks better on the ground Am get it painted tomorrow.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Would look badass with some skirts... but either way still badass. Glad I have one of these in my collection


----------



## OFDatTX

SlammdSonoma said:


> Would look badass with some skirts... but either way still badass. Glad I have one of these in my collection


hell yeah Am put some on it I got the ones that came with the kit but they to short mite just make my own!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sounds good. If u do, make an extra set, send em this way ill cast em up.


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP.YUP*

YESTERDAY I DROPPED OFF THE 58 FOR THE LAST COAT OF CLEAR,GAVE THE 62 BACK TO IT'S RIGHT FULL OWNER,MACHIO.MAN MACHIO COULDN'T BELEIVE HOW THE DEUCE LOOKS IN PERSON WEY.HE WAS TRIPPIN THE FUCK OUT.

I TOLD YOU MACHIO THAT CAR IS FUCKING SOME SHIT UP,JUST TOO DAMN PRETTY OF A MODEL CAR.WELL THE IMPALAS WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT.STILL HAPPY WITH THE TURN OUT WE WILL BE HAVING WITH OUR MODELS & RAUL'S STRANGE HOLD TAMBIEN.

J.C. MIGHT MAKE IT DOWN?DONT KNOW YET & WE TRYING TO GET MASTER-D DOWN HERE TOO,AVER QUE PASA.SEE YALL ****** AT THE SHOW.

L.U.G.K. IN THE HOUSE.:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

SlammdSonoma said:


> Sounds good. If u do, make an extra set, send em this way ill cast em up.


yeah will do homie



TINGOS said:


> YESTERDAY I DROPPED OFF THE 58 FOR THE LAST COAT OF CLEAR,GAVE THE 62 BACK TO IT'S RIGHT FULL OWNER,MACHIO.MAN MACHIO COULDN'T BELEIVE HOW THE DEUCE LOOKS IN PERSON WEY.HE WAS TRIPPIN THE FUCK OUT.
> 
> I TOLD YOU MACHIO THAT CAR IS FUCKING SOME SHIT UP,JUST TOO DAMN PRETTY OF A MODEL CAR.WELL THE IMPALAS WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT.STILL HAPPY WITH THE TURN OUT WE WILL BE HAVING WITH OUR MODELS & RAUL'S STRANGE HOLD TAMBIEN.
> 
> J.C. MIGHT MAKE IT DOWN?DONT KNOW YET & WE TRYING TO GET MASTER-D DOWN HERE TOO,AVER QUE PASA.SEE YALL ****** AT THE SHOW.
> 
> L.U.G.K. IN THE HOUSE.:thumbsup:


was up tingo :wave: am try to make it, right now everything is on green light to go. but If somenthing goes wrong and I cant make it I mite just sent my models up there with yall so yall can take them if thats cool..


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> what days in Nov? I got a wedding to hit in SD on the 12th


 u shood be either the third or last week of nov but ill find out wen is it bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> Here u go hock . Got the 53 dragging and NO CURBSIDE SHIT!!!


wuz up tx:wave: nice project!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

OFDatTX said:


> yeah will do homie
> 
> 
> 
> was up tingo :wave: am try to make it, right now everything is on green light to go. but If somenthing goes wrong and I cant make it I mite just sent my models up there with yall so yall can take them if thats cool..



badass, it'd be good to finally meet cha man.


----------



## dig_derange

anybody need anything from me like prints or decals before the show? like plates or a showcard... wuteva


----------



## TINGOS

dig_derange said:


> anybody need anything from me like prints or decals before the show? like plates or a showcard... wuteva


SHOW CARDS FOR ALL THE RIDES.LOL


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> SHOW CARDS FOR ALL THE RIDES.LOL


ALL of em?? :banghead: i got a big mouth. :twak: :nono: . I'm down for a few though, especially if we can find a pic of one for a replica. I'll do them all day.


----------



## machio

Wuts good fam,dam that Bombita sitin clean,Gangsta Lean...


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> Wuts good fam,dam that Bombita sitin clean,Gangsta Lean...


hell yeah It looks gangsta wey, was going to pain it today but I think amd wait and order some differnt color for it dont know tho!


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz up tx:wave: nice project!:thumbsup:


K Onda Homie :wave: , thanks wey hope Ill be done by show time..


----------



## dfwr83

OFDatTX said:


> K Onda Homie :wave: , thanks wey hope Ill be done by show time..


looks like it needs a workin suspension bro'...lol jk. dont want to delay da plans any more den it already has...but Hock was rite bout lower'n it to make it lay out. looks sik like dat wey...:worship::run::drama:


----------



## hocknberry

dfwr83 said:


> looks like it needs a workin suspension bro'...lol jk. dont want to delay da plans any more den it already has...but Hock was rite bout lower'n it to make it lay out. looks sik like dat wey...:worship::run::drama:


LOL you damn right im right!! i dont do bombs much at all, but IMO...they look killer layed out!! now get that baby painted up!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

ofdattx......the escalade doesnt have a roll pan, you gotta scratch it up! i posted in the other thread, but i figured i'd drop you an update here?! you posted that 1:1 orange esky to build your kit right?!


----------



## OFDatTX

dfwr83 said:


> looks like it needs a workin suspension bro'...lol jk. dont want to delay da plans any more den it already has...but Hock was rite bout lower'n it to make it lay out. looks sik like dat wey...:worship::run::drama:


I was going to do the working suspension but If I do never going to finish it lol
so just went all the way slammed bro


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> ofdattx......the escalade doesnt have a roll pan, you gotta scratch it up! i posted in the other thread, but i figured i'd drop you an update here?! you posted that 1:1 orange esky to build your kit right?!


:twak: say what my caddy does have a roll pan bro lol :roflmao::rofl:


----------



## dig_derange

*da' bus!*

bus is about done fellas


----------



## sinicle

bigdogg323 said:


> u shood be either the third or last week of nov but ill find out wen is it bro


I appreciate it. my window of opportunity is small, so chances are I won't make the show. but I do plan on bugging Markie again when I'm down there, I'll hit you up and we can have a build session or something


----------



## sinicle

the bus looks AWESOME!!!!!! so unique!


.....now tear it apart and run LEDs throughout the whole thing! :roflmao: I'm thinking concert lighting, disco balls.....


----------



## dig_derange

Hahaaa... yeah I've been thinking of that. I just may do that! not so much on the disco ball though


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> Hahaaa... yeah I've been thinking of that. I just may do that! not so much on the disco ball though


that would be a cool Idea, go to ebay bro and look up mini disco ball or 14mm disco ball, they have small little disco balls U can probably get for the size u would like homie!


----------



## dig_derange

Hell yeah, I want to find one small enough to hang from a rearview mirror & bust out a 70's disco-mobile on a Pacer or another van eventually.


----------



## dig_derange

I do have a screen & some speakers I still need to mount to the ceiling too


----------



## pina's LRM replica

yo dig that bus is dope sick job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

thanks bro. gonna take care of a few minor details tonight & then get out that way soon to pick up the monte so I can hopefully get that finished before the show too.


----------



## machio

OFDatTX said:


> that would be a cool Idea, go to ebay bro and look up mini disco ball or 14mm disco ball, they have small little disco balls U can probably get for the size u would like homie!


 The Dig, NEVA DUG DISCo,lol


----------



## dig_derange

Yeah no joke. 1 of the original NDD logos was a busted disco ball.


----------



## hocknberry

OFDatTX said:


> that would be a cool Idea, go to ebay bro and look up mini disco ball or 14mm disco ball, they have small little disco balls U can probably get for the size u would like homie!


nah, just some red LED's would be cool, or maybe a blue?!


----------



## sinicle

HAPPY FRIDAY DOUCHE-****!!!!!!!






NOW WAKE UP AND HIT THE BENCH!!!!!
AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

hocknberry said:


> nah, just some red LED's would be cool, or maybe a blue?!


:werd:


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY DOUCHE-****!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW WAKE UP AND HIT THE BENCH!!!!!
> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


:roflmao:fuckin hilarious.. Juice Springsteen... top score!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sinicle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY DOUCHE-****!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOW WAKE UP AND HIT THE BENCH!!!!!AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


 Hey....u need to go drop some of those parts ur making... lmao


----------



## sinicle

Fuck off Brian!!!! That's shits a god damned epidemic at my bench!!!! Haha!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao.. it sounds like it. What I wouldn't give to be a rat.. free fuckin parts!


----------



## machio

Wuts Good Fam.sneek peek....


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam.sneek peek....


  :worship: :worship: that trokita looks sick machio :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

You're a fucking machine machio!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam.sneek peek....


man diggin that trokita cuz!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## OFDatTX

nombre u are the man bro (no ****) u doing so top work with them patterns, :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship: hope one day I be doing some work like u!!!


----------



## machio

Thanks for the good words,that kit belongs to Tingo,just fell victom,lol,still have to finish pinstrypin and clear,ey pina ,I m a come trew pick up that perl pink,got another victom on deck..


----------



## 65rivi

machio said:


> Thanks for the good words,that kit belongs to Tingo,just fell victom,lol,still have to finish pinstrypin and clear,ey pina ,I m a come trew pick up that perl pink,got another victom on deck..


MACHIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is one nice trokita! You're murderin' 'em!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam.sneek peek....


*DAAAAAANG !* Those are solid bro !


----------



## josh 78

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam.sneek peek....


Tight like that truck bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Thanks homies,sup Rivi ,Trend,Josh,much respect homies


----------



## dig_derange

Wooo shit, that trokita is BAD


----------



## OFDatTX

Got the 53 prime and made them skirts for it. Am paint tomorrow.


----------



## sinicle

The skirts look GREAT!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> The skirts look GREAT!!!


thanks wey!! Was going to paint it today but dam is to hot over here I got AC in the house and is still 80 degrees up in here, outside was 112 all day went down just now


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam.sneek peek....


Damn!!! dat '41 is clean bro'...cant wait to c dat '58 finish wey.



OFDatTX said:


> Got the 53 prime and made them skirts for it. Am paint tomorrow.


wat up carnal...'53s lookin sik wey. dat skirt looks good bro'...cant wait to c it n paint.


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam.sneek peek....


badass wey,I feel sorry for this truck once I get my hands on it.I already have gutted out in my mind.I like doing purple interiors too.So it's on in this bitch


----------



## TINGOS

OFDatTX said:


> Got the 53 prime and made them skirts for it. Am paint tomorrow.


you gonna like doing bombs once you finish this one.commin along just right J.C.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> badass wey,I feel sorry for this truck once I get my hands on it.I already have gutted out in my mind.I like doing purple interiors too.So it's on in this bitch


 i already know you gonna get down with it way!!:thumbsup: but you know what just my two cents bro but you gotta change it up every know an then dont get me wrong your interiors be clean but you dont want all your b uilds to look the same feel me its not just bout the interioir bro you gotta add that detail to yo shit to know what i mean that detail is what sets yo shit apart from the rest feel me but just my opinion but do yo thang homie!uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> you gonna like doing bombs once you finish this one.commin along just right J.C.


yeah bro I already went got me some more bombs lol am see if can get them finish before the show si no am show the as just progress builds 
got the silver coat on the 53 now am tape it and trow the next color.


----------



## hocknberry

pina's LRM replica said:


> i already know you gonna get down with it way!!:thumbsup: but you know what just my two cents bro but you gotta change it up every know an then dont get me wrong your interiors be clean but you dont want all your b uilds to look the same feel me its not just bout the interioir bro you gotta add that detail to yo shit to know what i mean that detail is what sets yo shit apart from the rest feel me but just my opinion but do yo thang homie!uffin:


to each man his own, but i say a builder defines their style by doing "their" own thing to each build....like paint for instence......you can tell a gseeds, pancho or chawps paint if you had em all in one line up! i think it would be nice with a tingo's up do, or even something else maybe? but one thing...that truck is killa!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hocknberry said:


> to each man his own, but i say a builder defines their style by doing "their" own thing to each build....like paint for instence......you can tell a gseeds, pancho or chawps paint if you had em all in one line up! i think it would be nice with a tingo's up do, or even something else maybe? but one thing...that truck is killa!!


 i feel ya i know my boy got mad skills with thos interiors!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> to each man his own, but i say a builder defines their style by doing "their" own thing to each build....like paint for instence......you can tell a gseeds, pancho or chawps paint if you had em all in one line up! i think it would be nice with a tingo's up do, or even something else maybe? but one thing...that truck is killa!!


 Couldn't have said it better myself (even if I had hydro writing it!)!Mucho respect to hock and hydro


----------



## dfwr83

i need me a L.U.G.K. Dallas Chapter victim, who wanna do me da honor of takin my builds to da show...'67 No Chance an '99 Problems. i only got another wk or so before da show...an hopefully i can get my '67 clean'd up. gotta re-glue my broke rear axle...an also finish paintin an polishin my '99 Silverado. let me know carnales(dont know if i spell'd dat rite) haha!!!...el reyes:worship:


----------



## machio

Thanks homies,Biulds lookin Gansta Tx,keep them pics commin homie.been stuck at home with poison ivy all last week an today so getin some paintin done,got the 63 painted Dro,foilin it next,got the base on another glass house down,still lookin at it,see what I can come up with..


----------



## dig_derange

Damn, poison ivy. That fuckin sucks! Paint jobs are on point homie. I will be in town on Sunday n pick up the MC.


----------



## TINGOS

*YES SIR*



pina's LRM replica said:


> i already know you gonna get down with it way!!:thumbsup: but you know what just my two cents bro but you gotta change it up every know an then dont get me wrong your interiors be clean but you dont want all your b uilds to look the same feel me its not just bout the interioir bro you gotta add that detail to yo shit to know what i mean that detail is what sets yo shit apart from the rest feel me but just my opinion but do yo thang homie!uffin:


I know what you saying Johnny.But, when are we ever really finished with a model car.I do the rides & leave them alone to wait for an idea to pop in my head.Also build my cars to where I can take them apart real easily without snaping through a lot of glue.Por que out of nowhere new things come up on the market that you might want to add in the ride.Well atleast this is how I use to think wey.Now Im just a lazy stressed out *****.Im sorry Johnny I just like the old school interior look on rides.Im not about the detail that much.But, as a soilder,sir yes sir.Im on it wey.You know you could've just text me this.lol.But, I like being called out my President.I will meet your requirments needed to rep for all of us.Ok now you do something for us.Get some kind of display case for your rides.So no accidents will happen to them.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> I know what you saying Johnny.But, when are we ever really finished with a model car.I do the rides & leave them alone to wait for an idea to pop in my head.Also build my cars to where I can take them apart real easily without snaping through a lot of glue.Por que out of nowhere new things come up on the market that you might want to add in the ride.Well atleast this is how I use to think wey.Now Im just a lazy stressed out *****.Im sorry Johnny I just like the old school interior look on rides.Im not about the detail that much.But, as a soilder,sir yes sir.Im on it wey.You know you could've just text me this.lol.But, I like being called out my President.I will meet your requirments needed to rep for all of us.Ok now you do something for us.Get some kind of display case for your rides.So no accidents will happen to them.


 lol :biggrin: it aint even like dat way i feel ya tho wanted to see you try some diff an see what you would come up with but im sure what ever you do its gonna be tight like always bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> lol :biggrin: it aint even like dat way i feel ya tho wanted to see you try some diff an see what you would come up with but im sure what ever you do its gonna be tight like always bro!:thumbsup:


 I got ya wey.im just lazy & leave all that to the pros.like this show we going to.im not out to compete.i dont want or need a trophy.my models will be on display.just want the gente to see that the model scene aint dead on this side. i know what i have.models missing the judge points.but thats ok.my models still get a lot of looks,and to me its better than any trophy.


----------



## 65rivi

TINGOS said:


> I got ya wey.im just lazy & leave all that to the pros.like this show we going to.im not out to compete.i dont want or need a trophy.my models will be on display.just want the gente to see that the model scene aint dead on this side. i know what i have.models missing the judge points.but thats ok.my models still get a lot of looks,and to me its better than any trophy.


:thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Get off this ****** nuts Rivi,yeim pist off in this bitch,fuck the show,fuck tejano,that shits gay..I'm out..


----------



## Lownslow302

machio said:


> Get off this ****** nuts Rivi,yeim pist off in this bitch,fuck the show,fuck tejano,that shits gay..I'm out..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> I got ya wey.im just lazy & leave all that to the pros.like this show we going to.im not out to compete.i dont want or need a trophy.my models will be on display.just want the gente to see that the model scene aint dead on this side. i know what i have.models missing the judge points.but thats ok.my models still get a lot of looks,and to me its better than any trophy.


 simone i feel you carnal:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> simone i feel you carnal:thumbsup:uffin:


we gonna get ready for the show Johnny.I wont let you down.


----------



## TINGOS

Lownslow302 said:


>


it aint that serious wey.dont be alarmed lownslow


----------



## 65rivi

*CONGRATS MACHIO!*

_Quick shout out to Machio for coming in 2nd in the paint build off! Going through our thread and realizing that you just been doing the paint game for a year, damn, says alot! Your skill is getting crazier and crazier everyday bro! Congrats again on the win!
_


----------



## TINGOS

yup Machio is a madman with his painting right now.


----------



## 65rivi

Going old school on Stranglehold, Pesco set up....


----------



## dig_derange

65rivi said:


> _Quick shout out to Machio for coming in 2nd in the paint build off! Going through our thread and realizing that you just been doing the paint game for a year, damn, says alot! Your skill is getting crazier and crazier everyday bro! Congrats again on the win!
> _


:nicoderm:fuck yeah man!


----------



## dig_derange

while Raul figures out his Iphone (j/k bro)

here's a cpl pics of the bus w/ the fiber optic ceiling in place...










twinkle, twinkle bitches!! 



























officially complete:


----------



## 65rivi

dig_derange said:


> while Raul figures out his Iphone (j/k bro)
> 
> here's a cpl pics of the bus w/ the fiber optic ceiling in place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officially complete:


LOL, I had posted in TINGO'S thread by accident, and it showed up just fine, then when I copied and pasted it on here it didn't past the same.... let me redo...

and those lights "stars" are truly supreme dopeness!


----------



## dig_derange

yeah, for some reason since they changed the site up, it won't allow you to copy the codes, so you have to re-do the damn thing.

thanks for compliments brutha


----------



## OFDatTX

65rivi said:


> _Quick shout out to Machio for coming in 2nd in the paint build off! Going through our thread and realizing that you just been doing the paint game for a year, damn, says alot! Your skill is getting crazier and crazier everyday bro! Congrats again on the win!
> _


X2 !! MACHIO MUCH PROPS HOMIE U ARE DOIN SOME CRAZY ASS PAINT JOBS :worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> while Raul figures out his Iphone (j/k bro)
> 
> here's a cpl pics of the bus w/ the fiber optic ceiling in place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle, twinkle bitches!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officially complete:


OH DAM! THATS BAD NOW THE PARTY GOES EVERY WHERE U GO LOL :wow::thumbsup::worship::drama:


----------



## OFDatTX

65rivi said:


> Going old school on Stranglehold, Pesco set up....
> 
> View attachment 344553
> 
> 
> View attachment 344554


THATS BAD ASS RIVI MUCH PROPS HOMIE :wow::thumbsup::worship::drama:uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

65rivi said:


> Going old school on Stranglehold, Pesco set up....
> 
> View attachment 344553
> 
> 
> View attachment 344554


hell yeah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

My Bad Fam,lost my cool,no disrespect intended,Rivi is a good friend,good to see the homies getin down..I'm a get back to what I do.paint.


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> My Bad Fam,lost my cool,no disrespect intended,Rivi is a good friend,good to see the homies getin down..I'm a get back to what I do.paint.


MY ***** MACHIO.QUE ONDA WEY?I FEEL YOU *****.WE ALL HAVE OUR DAYS THAT JUST DONT GO RIGHT & THIS DAMN WEATHER DOES NOT HELP AT ALL.


----------



## sinicle

Hey dig, I know at first I was saying to throw in some concert lighting, disco balls, ect. But after seeing the starlight headliner, you did perfect! It totally captures and adds to the "night time/city scape" theme of the paint. 

Well played sir!


----------



## dig_derange

right on brutha.. appreciate it.

had planned on doing a taco truck on this, but it's too damn small for a kitchen. You guys have any other ideas for me? 










btw.. where's Markie been at lately?


----------



## 65rivi

machio said:


> My Bad Fam,lost my cool,no disrespect intended,Rivi is a good friend,good to see the homies getin down..I'm a get back to what I do.paint.


Don't even sweat it, I know you're beat up right now with that Poison Ivy bro... that stuff is no joke.. and with this HOT 110+ weather in TX right now, I bet it's not helping that itching at all, it's enough to make a grown man lose his mind! We're all good homie. BTW you know I allergic to Poison Ivy?... had that stuff 12 yrs ago all over, swelled up my whole body and I even have a scar that looks like a belt that goes all the way around my waist from it. It's no joke. Man I get that stuff easily so I won't be going around you for a minute, LOL.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

65rivi said:


> _Quick shout out to Machio for coming in 2nd in the paint build off! Going through our thread and realizing that you just been doing the paint game for a year, damn, says alot! Your skill is getting crazier and crazier everyday bro! Congrats again on the win!
> _


 x3!!!!:thumbsup::worship:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

65rivi said:


> Going old school on Stranglehold, Pesco set up....
> 
> View attachment 344553
> 
> 
> View attachment 344554


 yea thats wuz up rivi thats gonna look good in that monte bro good to see you back!!!:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> while Raul figures out his Iphone (j/k bro)
> 
> here's a cpl pics of the bus w/ the fiber optic ceiling in place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle, twinkle bitches!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officially complete:


 bro that bus is dope 4sho!!:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

pina's LRM replica said:


> yea thats wuz up rivi thats gonna look good in that monte bro good to see you back!!!:biggrin::thumbsup:


Work and Tequila have kept me busy bro... but I'm slowing down cause I want to get things done for the show, that's real talk.... got two more Pesco set ups I'm building if anyone wants one of them, they aren't the most detailed but they look clean....


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> right on brutha.. appreciate it.had planned on doing a taco truck on this, but it's too damn small for a kitchen. You guys have any other ideas for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .btw.. where's Markie been at lately?


 SUSHI TRUCK!!!Don't really need a kitchen for that....


----------



## dig_derange

that's a cool idea. Wu Delivery! lol


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> right on brutha.. appreciate it.
> 
> had planned on doing a taco truck on this, but it's too damn small for a kitchen. You guys have any other ideas for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw.. where's Markie been at lately?


make it one of them japanese style tape slangers or a graffers truck with a paint rack


----------



## dig_derange

Graf truck... Hell yeah. U gonna have to show me how u made them cans.


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> Graf truck... Hell yeah. U gonna have to show me how u made them cans.


no prob:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

The seats that TINGOS made inspired me to get started on the guts in the 76


----------



## sinicle

the actual color is not green like that, it's a dark blue...weird:dunno:


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> The seats that TINGOS made inspired me to get started on the guts in the 76


 dope!


----------



## dfwr83

65rivi said:


> _Quick shout out to Machio for coming in 2nd in the paint build off! Going through our thread and realizing that you just been doing the paint game for a year, damn, says alot! Your skill is getting crazier and crazier everyday bro! Congrats again on the win!
> _


congrats Machio carnal...ur skillz jump'd a long way bro'. 



dig_derange said:


> while Raul figures out his Iphone (j/k bro)
> 
> here's a cpl pics of the bus w/ the fiber optic ceiling in place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle, twinkle bitches!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officially complete:


bad ass Dig bro'...stars lightin is crazy wey.



TINGOS said:


> MY ***** MACHIO.QUE ONDA WEY?I FEEL YOU *****.WE ALL HAVE OUR DAYS THAT JUST DONT GO RIGHT & THIS DAMN WEATHER DOES NOT HELP AT ALL.


i hear ya carnales...i have my days too, but i try my best not to show it on here or around u guys. 

jus a lil something something...thanx to L.U.G.K. for all da inspiration.


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS inspired


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> TINGOS inspired


seats lookin really good Sin bro'...:worship:


----------



## sinicle

the patterns came out nice D! the whole damn build is top notch:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> the patterns came out nice D! the whole damn build is top notch:thumbsup:


thanx bro'...i still got a few more things to do to it before considerin it finished.


----------



## sinicle

dfwr83 said:


> seats lookin really good Sin bro'...:worship:


thanks. I need a smaller tipped sharpie, and I still need to add the black piping, but not a bad start...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> TINGOS inspired


 came out clean sin nice job bro!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## dig_derange

dfwr83 said:


> congrats Machio carnal...ur skillz jump'd a long way bro'. bad ass Dig bro'...stars lightin is crazy wey. i hear ya carnales...i have my days too, but i try my best not to show it on here or around u guys. jus a lil something something...thanx to L.U.G.K. for all da inspiration.


 Wow man, this thing is looking great w/ some color on it, bringing this sucka to life.Yo Sin, that seat's badass, gonna fit perfectly in that glasshouse


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> TINGOS inspired


LOOKS REAL GOOD SIN,I LIKES


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys! All this time I was trying to cover stock seats, never thought of making the seat itself out of foam! Thanks again TINGOS for the inspiration!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good fam! :wave: been on the chill wagon but just got the erge to get back on it been building on the low finna come out with 1 for the books some super clean shit just feel like its bout that time to shine for L.U.G.K


----------



## 65rivi

I'm with you Pina.... Looks like Gold Rush is getting wrapped up I started finishing up my 78 Monte, that car is gonna murder'em!


----------



## sinicle

65rivi said:


> I'm with you Pina.... Looks like Gold Rush is getting wrapped up I started finishing up my 78 Monte, that car is gonna murder'em!


can't wait to see'em!

@ Johnny, I thought we're always shining...shit's always lit at my house......:420::rofl:

any hear from hydro lately?


----------



## machio

Wuts Good Fam,99 problems lookin CLEAN D..them seats look real clean Sin.u getin down with the Gold Rush Tingo.Got some paintin done today on Pina,s Monte.


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> TINGOS inspired


whats good L.U.G.K.?! sin those seats look tight!! im grindin on an elco right now and was thinking of what to do for seats?! i may have to "borrow" that look?! is the black part foam as well?!


----------



## hocknberry

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam,99 problems lookin CLEAN D..them seats look real clean Sin.u getin down with the Gold Rush Tingo.Got some paintin done today on Pina,s Monte.


 damn!!! i need to send you something to paint for me!? :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> whats good L.U.G.K.?! sin those seats look tight!! im grindin on an elco right now and was thinking of what to do for seats?! i may have to "borrow" that look?! is the black part foam as well?!


thanks hock! yeah, the black's foam too. and borrow all ya want, I stole it from TINGOS!!!:roflmao:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> can't wait to see'em!
> 
> @ Johnny, I thought we're always shining...shit's always lit at my house......:420::rofl:
> 
> any hear from hydro lately?


 you right sin the fam is i been on the chill wagon but ima get back on it to bro tryna keep up with the fam!:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> you right sin the fam is i been on the chill wagon but ima get back on it to bro tryna keep up with the fam!:thumbsup::rofl:


you and me both!!!:roflmao:it's hard keepin up with these talented fuckers...er..I mean club members!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*DAMN*

NO CHINGES MACHIO,SUPER TIGHT WEY,YOU GOT DOWN.HYPING ME UP EVEN MORE NOW.GOLD RUSH WILL BE DONE BY TUE.-----YO SIN,I DIDN'T COME UP WITH THE FOAM IDEA.IT WAS MY HOMIE GABRIEL FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS.BUT RIGHY ON WEY.THE GAME IS CHANGING IN A GOOD WAY NOW.

I LIKE THE WAY LAYITLOW THIS YEAR HAS COME TOGETHER AS A WHOLE UNIT,RATHER THAN CLUBS DISSING EACH OTHER.THEIR HAS BEEN MORE CARNALISMO THIS YEAR THAN THE YEAR BEFORE.WE HEADING IN THE RIGHT PATH FOR THIS MODEL SECTION.

THE PAINT THREAD CAME ALONG GREAT FOR ALL THE PAINTERS & PEOPLE SHARING IDEAS RATHER THAN IGNORING QUESTIONS FROM ONE ANOTHER.

LETS KEEP IT TOGETHER STRONG IN THIS MUG.


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam! :wave: been on the chill wagon but just got the erge to get back on it been building on the low finna come out with 1 for the books some super clean shit just feel like its bout that time to shine for L.U.G.K


DONT WORRY JOHNNY,YOU GOT THIS & ARE ALWAYS ON TOP OF YOUR GAME WEY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

machio said:


> Wuts Good Fam,99 problems lookin CLEAN D..them seats look real clean Sin.u getin down with the Gold Rush Tingo.Got some paintin done today on Pina,s Monte.


This is some REAL serious work bro ! keep us posted !


TINGOS said:


> _*I LIKE THE WAY LAYITLOW THIS YEAR HAS COME TOGETHER AS A WHOLE UNIT,RATHER THAN CLUBS DISSING EACH OTHER.THEIR HAS BEEN MORE CARNALISMO THIS YEAR THAN THE YEAR BEFORE.WE HEADING IN THE RIGHT PATH FOR THIS MODEL SECTION.
> 
> *_THE PAINT THREAD CAME ALONG GREAT FOR ALL THE PAINTERS & PEOPLE SHARING IDEAS RATHER THAN IGNORING QUESTIONS FROM ONE ANOTHER.
> 
> LETS KEEP IT TOGETHER STRONG IN THIS MUG.


Amen Bro ! X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Dam Machio ure doin some serious work homie much props bro :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> This is some REAL serious work bro ! keep us posted !Amen Bro ! X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!


 X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


> NO CHINGES MACHIO,SUPER TIGHT WEY,YOU GOT DOWN.HYPING ME UP EVEN MORE NOW.GOLD RUSH WILL BE DONE BY TUE.-----YO SIN,I DIDN'T COME UP WITH THE FOAM IDEA.IT WAS MY HOMIE GABRIEL FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS.BUT RIGHY ON WEY.THE GAME IS CHANGING IN A GOOD WAY NOW.
> 
> I LIKE THE WAY LAYITLOW THIS YEAR HAS COME TOGETHER AS A WHOLE UNIT,RATHER THAN CLUBS DISSING EACH OTHER.THEIR HAS BEEN MORE CARNALISMO THIS YEAR THAN THE YEAR BEFORE.WE HEADING IN THE RIGHT PATH FOR THIS MODEL SECTION.
> 
> THE PAINT THREAD CAME ALONG GREAT FOR ALL THE PAINTERS & PEOPLE SHARING IDEAS RATHER THAN IGNORING QUESTIONS FROM ONE ANOTHER.
> 
> LETS KEEP IT TOGETHER STRONG IN THIS MUG.


:werd: this soulda been posted in off topic for all to see! i wish more of the old school builders who left would come back! i think we are gettin a good balance here and even the NEWB'S that have come around aren't the total dip shits like from the past!


----------



## COAST2COAST

hocknberry said:


> :werd: this soulda been posted in off topic for all to see! i wish more of the old school builders who left would come back! i think we are gettin a good balance here and even the NEWB'S that have come around aren't the total dip shits like from the past!


:dunno:maybe some of the drama left with some of the builders that left


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> :dunno:maybe some of the drama left with some of the builders that left


maybe...but all in all i think the model thread is on the up and up?! but still more LILers are more toward the FB thing i think?! OKAY, NO MORE WHORING THE LUGK THREAD, MOVE ANY MORE OF THIS TO OFF TOPIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

no worries Hock, as long as it's positive we don't mind...
Machio... I don't know what to do about you bro! You are on fire bro! It's crazy~!!!!
Sin... keep at it... you going off on that interior!
Pina... the only one slacking here is ME... but I'm telling you... my next two builds bro.... gonna be crazy! I don't think GOLD RUSH will be ready for the Torres show... gold plating will not be ready... but we can show the car with the interior and top and wheels, we'll just have to leave the hood and trunk open. On another note i bought some all gold D's for Gold Rush but I got the wrong ones... can someone loan me some Gold rims for the Torres Show? I bought 4 sets of Herb Deeks cross laced spokes, and 2 sets of the Dayton spokes so I'm set, just need to get them plated.... but I won't have them done for the show..... Help a brotha' out.


----------



## OFDatTX

65rivi said:


> no worries Hock, as long as it's positive we don't mind...Machio... I don't know what to do about you bro! You are on fire bro! It's crazy~!!!!Sin... keep at it... you going off on that interior!Pina... the only one slacking here is ME... but I'm telling you... my next two builds bro.... gonna be crazy! I don't think GOLD RUSH will be ready for the Torres show... gold plating will not be ready... but we can show the car with the interior and top and wheels, we'll just have to leave the hood and trunk open. On another note i bought some all gold D's for Gold Rush but I got the wrong ones... can someone loan me some Gold rims for the Torres Show? I bought 4 sets of Herb Deeks cross laced spokes, and 2 sets of the Dayton spokes so I'm set, just need to get them plated.... but I won't have them done for the show..... Help a brotha' out.


 Ora raul was up homie. I got u on the wheels I got a set there not deep ones tho. Txt me ure adress brotha I get them out this week.


----------



## 65rivi

OFDatTX said:


> Ora raul was up homie. I got u on the wheels I got a set there not deep ones tho. Txt me ure adress brotha I get them out this week.


send me a pic so i can see what they look like..


----------



## dfwr83

dfwr83 said:


> i need me a L.U.G.K. Dallas Chapter victim, who wanna do me da honor of takin my builds to da show...'67 No Chance an '99 Problems. i only got another wk or so before da show...an hopefully i can get my '67 clean'd up. gotta re-glue my broke rear axle...an also finish paintin an polishin my '99 Silverado. let me know carnales(dont know if i spell'd dat rite) haha!!!...el reyes:worship:


Dig was da only one or either dat i forgot who else got bak to me on dis...so if i can finish my builds i'll b able to send it to him. but rite now...i dont even have da motivation to fix da '67, an also fuk'd up da patterns on da '99s bed liner which i haven't fixed yet. idk...c wat happens next week. :banghead:


----------



## 65rivi

dfwr83 said:


> Dig was da only one or either dat i forgot who else got bak to me on dis...so if i can finish my builds i'll b able to send it to him. but rite now...i dont even have da motivation to fix da '67, an also fuk'd up da patterns on da '99s bed liner which i haven't fixed yet. idk...c wat happens next week. :banghead:


Yeah man it can get frustrating... I feel ya...I've got this new Monte project going, and I have a feeling that it's gonna come out super clean, but I'm gonna mess up the interior... I would ask Tingo to do it for me, but I wanna try my hand at doing an interior. I want this build to be completely done by me, (aside from the paint, I mean I designed the paint scheme, but someone else is laying it down for me).... I'm gonna try to make another interior before I even touch the one that going into my new project.... we'll see how it goes....


----------



## dig_derange

dfwr83 said:


> Dig was da only one or either dat i forgot who else got bak to me on dis...so if i can finish my builds i'll b able to send it to him. but rite now...i dont even have da motivation to fix da '67, an also fuk'd up da patterns on da '99s bed liner which i haven't fixed yet. idk...c wat happens next week. :banghead:


D... quit bullshittin man!  get that 67 fixed & sent over here. hell, tell me what I gotta do & I'll fix that shit. What I'd like to do too , is hang onto that mutha until mid next month for another show. 

yo, in a cpl weeks, there's 1 in Houston too if y'all ****** down for a roadtrip....??? 


on another note, I've decided to start cutting into the Winnebago uffin:


----------



## sinicle

FUCK YEAH THE EM-50!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

LOL, that is exactly the ride... thinking we might go disco fever w/ this tho :dunno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

say machio orgullo is bad way much props!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> DONT WORRY JOHNNY,YOU GOT THIS & ARE ALWAYS ON TOP OF YOUR GAME WEY.


 wuz good tingo preciate it bro was on tha chill wagon time to get back to buildin motavated to bust some clean shit out feel me!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

i got you d shoot it my way!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## dfwr83

65rivi said:


> Yeah man it can get frustrating... I feel ya...I've got this new Monte project going, and I have a feeling that it's gonna come out super clean, but I'm gonna mess up the interior... I would ask Tingo to do it for me, but I wanna try my hand at doing an interior. I want this build to be completely done by me, (aside from the paint, I mean I designed the paint scheme, but someone else is laying it down for me).... I'm gonna try to make another interior before I even touch the one that going into my new project.... we'll see how it goes....





dig_derange said:


> D... quit bullshittin man!  get that 67 fixed & sent over here. hell, tell me what I gotta do & I'll fix that shit. What I'd like to do too , is hang onto that mutha until mid next month for another show.
> 
> yo, in a cpl weeks, there's 1 in Houston too if y'all ****** down for a roadtrip....???
> 
> 
> on another note, I've decided to start cutting into the Winnebago uffin:
> 
> View attachment 346136





pina's LRM replica said:


> i got you d shoot it my way!:thumbsup:uffin:


thanx fellas...but i feel dat everyone has done more den enough. an dat it is time i take dis shit on myself...im still not yet motivated to fixin my '67 or finishin my '99. i know i'll get off dis soon...im jus takin it step by step rite now. slowly comin round...i have started a new project, one i prolly wont show for a while. but im already likin da results im puttin into it...u could say, as soon as i get tired of dis one. i'll b bak on my '67 an '99...lol! 

i aint tryin to b anyway wit L.U.G.K. if dats wat u think...i jus feel like u all done enough for me. enough to encourage me to take it on my own...i know we all carnales an would help one another by any means. i owe L.U.G.K. an im here if yall need any help...

ay Raul wey...dat pump set up n Stranglehold is comin along nice. let me know if deres anything i can do to help bro'...


----------



## 65rivi

dfwr83 said:


> thanx fellas...but i feel dat everyone has done more den enough. an dat it is time i take dis shit on myself...im still not yet motivated to fixin my '67 or finishin my '99. i know i'll get off dis soon...im jus takin it step by step rite now. slowly comin round...i have started a new project, one i prolly wont show for a while. but im already likin da results im puttin into it...u could say, as soon as i get tired of dis one. i'll b bak on my '67 an '99...lol!
> 
> i aint tryin to b anyway wit L.U.G.K. if dats wat u think...i jus feel like u all done enough for me. enough to encourage me to take it on my own...i know we all carnales an would help one another by any means. i owe L.U.G.K. an im here if yall need any help...
> 
> ay Raul wey...dat pump set up n Stranglehold is comin along nice. let me know if deres anything i can do to help bro'...




Like Willie Nelson says bro... "Keep on Truckin" Hang in there bro!


----------



## 65rivi

Getting "Stranglehold" ready for the show.... getting the x-laced Deeks painted and ready, sending the Pesco set up to Machio for some al-cladding....getting custom painted panels to put the models on... and a sneak peek at a new project....


----------



## OFDatTX

65rivi said:


> Getting "Stranglehold" ready for the show.... getting the x-laced Deeks painted and ready, sending the Pesco set up to Machio for some al-cladding....getting custom painted panels to put the models on... and a sneak peek at a new project....


 :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

65rivi said:


> Getting "Stranglehold" ready for the show.... getting the x-laced Deeks painted and ready, sending the Pesco set up to Machio for some al-cladding....getting custom painted panels to put the models on... and a sneak peek at a new project....


 rims look clean way an the new project lookin killa damn those panels for the display of the chain glad to see you back to building rivi wuz up with a club meeting this sat?


----------



## sinicle

The wheels look great!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DANG !!!!!!!! Much props to L.U.G.K. , ALL OF YAWS BUILDS ARE LOOKIN' GREAT ! 

and '65Rivi ... those wheels and project are lookin' sick bro ! Keepin' my eyes on this build .


----------



## 65rivi

pina's LRM replica said:


> rims look clean way an the new project lookin killa damn those panels for the display of the chain glad to see you back to building rivi wuz up with a club meeting this sat?


This Saturday I can catch up with yall around 9, I got a photoshoot with some dudes from Majestix Car Club from 6:00 till around 8:30 or so... I have to go to Machio's anyway top pick up my pumps.


----------



## sinicle

Thanks Trend! You're no slouch yourself!!!


----------



## dfwr83

L.U.G.K. is gettin bak on da ball...here is jus a lil something something for yall. SlammedSonoma was able to cast my pumps...pics of da set up here.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> L.U.G.K. is gettin bak on da ball...here is jus a lil something something for yall. SlammedSonoma was able to cast my pumps...pics of da set up here.


 those are clean homie nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

The pumps look good! 

On a side note, I LOVE LIVING IN NORTHERN CALI!!!! not only is there the best herb in the nation, there's the abundance of lakes, houseboats, and jetskis!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

sinicle said:


> The pumps look good!
> 
> On a side note, I LOVE LIVING IN NORTHERN CALI!!!! not only is there the best herb in the nation, there's the abundance of lakes, houseboats, and jetskis!!!!!!



Why you gotta rub it in...meanwhile I'm sitting here in Texas with 110 degree heat! LOL


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> The pumps look good!
> 
> On a side note, I LOVE LIVING IN NORTHERN CALI!!!! not only is there the best herb in the nation, there's the abundance of lakes, houseboats, and jetskis!!!!!!


i work'd n LA for a while bout 2 1/2 yrs ago...da weather out dere was nice. could feel dat nice cool breeze off da ocean...but workin next to a slaughter house sux! haha...


----------



## dfwr83

65rivi said:


> Getting "Stranglehold" ready for the show.... getting the x-laced Deeks painted and ready, sending the Pesco set up to Machio for some al-cladding....getting custom painted panels to put the models on... and a sneak peek at a new project....


ay wey...dem wheels r clean bro'. an dat project is lookin really good jus sittin dere taped up like dat...so often do u c a build dat is off da hook jus by a mock up. i know its gonna b sik...bad ass work Raul.



pina's LRM replica said:


> those are clean homie nice job!:thumbsup:


thanx mero-mero...Brian did a bad ass job cast'n dem up. dey came out clean...all i had to do was make dumps an run hard lines. took only 2 hrs to do...instead of da 5 hrs it took me to make da whole pump.


----------



## dig_derange

D, them pumps look great dude.

Raul man, holy shit, u aint fucking around! Those panels are dope. Diggin' the Deeks too!

Meeting would be good. Put me down for a definite maybe, for now. I should be able to head down.


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> D, them pumps look great dude.
> 
> Raul man, holy shit, u aint fucking around! Those panels are dope. Diggin' the Deeks too!
> 
> Meeting would be good. Put me down for a definite maybe, for now. I should be able to head down.


thanx bro'...


----------



## 65rivi

dig_derange said:


> D, them pumps look great dude.
> 
> Raul man, holy shit, u aint fucking around! Those panels are dope. Diggin' the Deeks too!
> 
> Meeting would be good. Put me down for a definite maybe, for now. I should be able to head down.


Thanks man... been laying low for way too long... now that I have a little free time I've been able to get in some work on the models again.... im trying to get as much done before the show, I might even have this Monte completely painted for the show... it won't be complete but I would love to show it as an "under construction" build. Yeah and those Deeks are awesome! Don't know what I was thinking using the Pegasus... Johnny was right they make a world of difference... As far as the tires... I'm happy with the Pegasus tires and rings, only because they look more realistic and detailed compared to the Armando Flores ones, they might look bigger but I'm good with that... (not knocking Armando's hustle) just my opinion. getting ready to get the pumps alcladed tomorrow, and Stranglehold will be ready for the show, I'm building a little mini display for it, with mirrors and rails to go around it.. it's gonna look real good... and as far as Gold Rush... well if Tingo hasn't already send you pics via cell phone, let me just tell you... that car is gonna be sick! It won't be done in time for the show but it will be close to being completed... I am working on building a realistic "Jerome" street sign for a little display I'm gonna do for Gold Rush... I won't do the Palm tree full show display until the car is complete..... Digg I need some mini beer bottles (some long necks and one 40 oz.)and cigar boxes to use for this display... you think you can help me out?


And the panels are looking DOPE! The only problem is now that I look at them I don't think they will work for the display, only because I think the cars will get lost on them, so I might just use those for my other table... (I'll have another table outside for my photography, it won't be anything big, just trying to promote my car photography, and a friend of mine is going to let me set up a table on his 20x20 display since I took pictures of his ride... so I figured I'll use those panels and hood at that table surrounded by a few pictures that I have taken and my business cards....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dfwr83 said:


> L.U.G.K. is gettin bak on da ball...here is jus a lil something something for yall. SlammedSonoma was able to cast my pumps...pics of da set up here.


Those are the shit darin! Ill have to get up pics and add em to my lineup..been slacking here.


----------



## machio

Wuts good fam,Thanks again for the good words,much respect to y'all and all the lil homies also,nice pumps D,looks like you in the glory Sin,100 + up here in Big Tex,goin on 40 days straight..Rivi putin it down,I got u on alcladin that clean ass set up,no dout..got the paint for Rollin Malo,getin ready to spray that..sup Hock,I will spray somtin for ya soon as I catch up over here....


----------



## hocknberry

machio said:


> Wuts good fam,Thanks again for the good words,much respect to y'all and all the lil homies also,nice pumps D,looks like you in the glory Sin,100 + up here in Big Tex,goin on 40 days straight..Rivi putin it down,I got u on alcladin that clean ass set up,no dout..got the paint for Rollin Malo,getin ready to spray that.._*sup Hock,I will spray somtin for ya soon as I catch up over here*_....


:thumbsup: you know where to find me!


----------



## dig_derange

Cool, yeah I can def help w/ the reg beer bottles n cigar box. Gotta find some clear thick enough for a 40oz tho. I'm sure I can find sumn tho.


----------



## 65rivi

dig_derange said:


> Cool, yeah I can def help w/ the reg beer bottles n cigar box. Gotta find some clear thick enough for a 40oz tho. I'm sure I can find sumn tho.


 Thanks bro!


----------



## TINGOS

YO RAUL YOU GETTING STUPID WITH BOTH MONTE'S.THATS COOL AS HELL WEY.I USE TO RUSH BUILDING STUFF,PERO NOW A MONTH OR 2 FOR A MODEL GOES BY REAL FAST NOW.LOL.I JUST NEED TO DO THE DASH ON THE GOLD RUSH,BESIDES THE THE HOOD & TRUNK THEN IM DONE SIR.FOR NOW LET MACHIO GOLD PLATE THE CHROME PARTS FOR THE SHOW & WE GOOD. (NO MACHIO DOES NOT GOLD PLATE LAYITLOW,I MEAN THIS AS A GOLD PLATING PLACE)

SO YEAH RAUL YOUR DALLAS LEGEND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE CARNAL.AND, AFTER GOLD RUSH I'LL BE PUTTIN MY RIDES BACK TOGETHER FOR THE SHOW SINCE MY 2 YR OLD DECIDED TO DO THEM IN TRANSFORMERS STYLE.LOL.DAMN LITTLE ***** HE MAKES ME MAD & LAUGH AT THE SAME TIME.

SO FAR SO GOOD L.U.G.K.


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Wuts good fam,Thanks again for the good words,much respect to y'all and all the lil homies also,nice pumps D,looks like you in the glory Sin,100 + up here in Big Tex,goin on 40 days straight..Rivi putin it down,I got u on alcladin that clean ass set up,no dout..got the paint for Rollin Malo,getin ready to spray that..sup Hock,I will spray somtin for ya soon as I catch up over here....


DAMN MACHIO NOT EVEN A YEAR IN THE AIR BRUSH GAME & YOU GOT IT ON LOCK.CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE WEY.


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> Wuts good fam,Thanks again for the good words,much respect to y'all and all the lil homies also,nice pumps D,looks like you in the glory Sin,100 + up here in Big Tex,goin on 40 days straight..Rivi putin it down,I got u on alcladin that clean ass set up,no dout..got the paint for Rollin Malo,getin ready to spray that..sup Hock,I will spray somtin for ya soon as I catch up over here....


dats bad ass wey...i want my '55 Chevy to look like dat. everything under it...all silver wit heavy flakes, ever da motor.


----------



## hocknberry

hey diggy....is this the f85 your lookin for?!


----------



## OFDatTX

Dam y'all getting down, dem pumps are clean d, and Machio dem rides are clean homie can't wait to see dem done. 

Sorry I been down L.U.GK these days been fuck up on me. 
I don't think am able to make it to the show. As some yall mite know. And am have to head back up to chi-town probably this next week.


----------



## sinicle

your arm still fucking with you?


----------



## sinicle

and thats a sick wagon hock!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> and thats a sick wagon hock!:thumbsup:


thanks sin...a VERY old build that hit the back burner after paint! i just seen dig looking for an f85, i didnt know if johan made a coupe as well or just the wagon?!


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> thanks sin...a VERY old build that hit the back burner after paint! i just seen dig looking for an f85, i didnt know if johan made a coupe as well or just the wagon?!


----------



## TINGOS

kickin it at Pinas lastnite


----------



## sinicle

Gold Rush is coming together! I'd love to take a trip out there and bullshit with ya'll (but I think I'll wait till the heatwave is over). you guys are always welcome here...get all the Tx fam together and fly your asses out here!


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> Gold Rush is coming together! I'd love to take a trip out there and bullshit with ya'll (but I think I'll wait till the heatwave is over). you guys are always welcome here...get all the Tx fam together and fly your asses out here!


cross your fingers wey.Somebody might be heading that way soon.


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS said:


> cross your fingers wey.Somebody might be heading that way soon.


you heading out here? when?


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> you heading out here? when?


not me Sin.I dont want to speak for Johnny,but he might be heading that way to visit fam.Not sure wey.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> your arm still fucking with you?


nah mom just got out of surgery and I have to go back up to chi-town again next week for rehab u know what I mean.


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> kickin it at Pinas lastnite


dam gold rush clean much props homies :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302

TINGOS said:


> kickin it at Pinas lastnite


damm thats coming out sick


----------



## 65rivi

Yes sir!!!! This car is gonna be off the radar!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Holdin it down in here... Gold rush is lookin SIKK! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> kickin it at Pinas lastnite


DAMN!!! ay Raul...Gold Rush is lookin really good bro'. like how its all comin together wey...cant wait to c it all done up. bad ass...:worship:


----------



## dig_derange

hocknberry said:


> hey diggy....is this the f85 your lookin for?!


yeah bro, exactly. wanna sell it??


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> kickin it at Pinas lastnite


FUCKIN NICE!!!!

damn, did I miss the meeting?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TINGOS said:


> kickin it at Pinas lastnite


DANG !!!!!!!!! That is solid bro !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> kickin it at Pinas lastnite


 yea me an my boy tingo was chillin kicking it say raul GOLD RUSH is coming along real nice!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 65rivi

Thanks, but this one was truly LUGK effort all hands were on deck for this year long build( and it's still not done, but so close).... It's looking pretty.


----------



## TINGOS

*DANG*

ok carnales bad news.My job will not give me the day off for the car show.So I'll drop off the models with Machio.Goodluck fellow club members.Im gonna miss out on this one.But, my models will still be there to rep.


----------



## dig_derange

That sucks bro.


----------



## TINGOS

YO JOHNNY,ORGULLO MEXICANO IS GONNA GIVE YO OTHER REPLICAS COMPETITION WEY.GONNA REP HARD.


----------



## dig_derange

hey somebody text me & lmk when we supposed to be at the show on Sunday :happysad:


----------



## TINGOS

*SHO-NUFF*



dig_derange said:


> hey somebody text me & lmk when we supposed to be at the show on Sunday :happysad:


yo dig I had a dream a couple nights ago about us being at a model car show.some older cats with some uglyass lowlow model kits were dissing on shonuff wey.Saying it dont look real,what the hell were you thinking doing the interior that way,etc.lol.So I start arguring with these fools saying,wtf.They only model cars,we aint gonna put gas in the gas tank & turn th mfo's on.lol.Nombre wey,nightmare!So rep Shonuff for me wey to piss off them old fuckers in my dream.

I know this is stupid,but dreaming of model cars is taking it too far now.lol.I dream of model cars & model shows,but never a dream with drama in it.lol.


----------



## sinicle

I'm always dreamin of model cars. Mainly I dream of me working on them, a few of my designs actually came from my dreams. Like making the beer bottle switch for hydros rivi was one, my push button ignition is another


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> yo dig I had a dream a couple nights ago about us being at a model car show.some older cats with some uglyass lowlow model kits were dissing on shonuff wey.Saying it dont look real,what the hell were you thinking doing the interior that way,etc.lol.So I start arguring with these fools saying,wtf.They only model cars,we aint gonna put gas in the gas tank & turn th mfo's on.lol.Nombre wey,nightmare!So rep Shonuff for me wey to piss off them old fuckers in my dream.
> 
> I know this is stupid,but dreaming of model cars is taking it too far now.lol.I dream of model cars & model shows,but never a dream with drama in it.lol.



:rofl:fuckin' hilarious man.


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm glad I'm not the only one that has weird model car dreams!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## dfwr83

good luck at da show fellas...sry i wasnt able to send yall my work. maybe at da end of da yr...da next show. give'em hell Johnny, Raul, Machio, an Dig...sux Tingos cant make it. at lease his work will b dere...L.U.G.K.


----------



## big hoss

those rides are mad tight


----------



## sinicle

Good luck at the show, take lots
of pics!


----------



## dig_derange

Well, no love for the plastic at the show this year. Raul had a spot, but there was so much going on, we didn't even setup. It was a cool show though. I hadn't been to 1 an LRM sanctioned show in a frikkin decade. I did take a shitload of pics n will post em to photobucket soon. I'll post a link too.

On the bright side, we do have an IPMS show coming up in a cpl weeks. I'll lookup the date n make sure we rep that shit hard


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> Well, no love for the plastic at the show this year. Raul had a spot, but there was so much going on, we didn't even setup. It was a cool show though. I hadn't been to 1 an LRM sanctioned show in a frikkin decade. I did take a shitload of pics n will post em to photobucket soon. I'll post a link too.
> 
> On the bright side, we do have an IPMS show coming up in a cpl weeks. I'll lookup the date n make sure we rep that shit hard


that suks bro' but at least yall had fun rite !


----------



## sinicle

can't wait to see the pics


----------



## dig_derange

OFDatTX said:


> that suks bro' but at least yall had fun rite !


 Fa'sho!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> Well, no love for the plastic at the show this year. Raul had a spot, but there was so much going on, we didn't even setup. It was a cool show though. I hadn't been to 1 an LRM sanctioned show in a frikkin decade. I did take a shitload of pics n will post em to photobucket soon. I'll post a link too.
> 
> On the bright side, we do have an IPMS show coming up in a cpl weeks. I'll lookup the date n make sure we rep that shit hard


 wuz good dig sorry couldnt make it to the show but ima def make this next one you talking bout ill have a lil sum done by then wuz up with a L.U.G.K meeting this weekend was talkin to raul an he said hes down!uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

next wknd should be cool. lemme know for sure.

i didn't edit this shit, there's like 400 sum pics on there :ugh: http://photobucket.com/dfwlo11


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> next wknd should be cool. lemme know for sure.
> 
> i didn't edit this shit, there's like 400 sum pics on there :ugh: http://photobucket.com/dfwlo11


nice pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> nice pics!:thumbsup:


x2!


----------



## sinicle

WHAT'S GOOD FAM?:wave:


----------



## dig_derange

what's happenin' my brutha! just confirmed the date for the next contest: next Saturday! for real this time, we will make sure we are in full representation there. 

I should have some progress pics soon. Ice Cream truck decals should be ready to print in a day or two. anyone have any Hoppin Hydros 1/18 Big Daddy D'z laying around??


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> what's happenin' my brutha! just confirmed the date for the next contest: next Saturday! for real this time, we will make sure we are in full representation there.
> 
> I should have some progress pics soon. Ice Cream truck decals should be ready to print in a day or two. anyone have any Hoppin Hydros 1/18 Big Daddy D'z laying around??


dont have da 1/18th...but i might have a set of D'z frm my Donk MC im not gonna use. i'll have to check a c if i still have'em...let me know if ur interested.


----------



## TINGOS

*YO*

what up Dig,I finished putting my kits back together lastnite.The 48 came out better than before.Im ready wey.Next Sat. it is.The 58 will be there & maybe the 46 chevy truck or my 48 panel.You know what time it is.


----------



## TINGOS

YO RAUL,you look let down at the show wey.Or you was super tired?Either way I'm mad at myself.I feel like I let my club down big time.Not cool my niggs.Gonna do the latenites again & knock s--t out the box with the homies in on this.Be on the look out for some show stoppin stuff now.Nikka like Tingos is mad & gonna f--k s--t up.

YES I KNOW TALK IS CHEAP,SO FOR NOW I WILL SHUT UP & GET TO WORK.

TINGOS FROM L.U.G.K.-ANOTHER BROWN EXPERIENCE!


----------



## dig_derange

word up  let's get bizzy.


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> YO RAUL,you look let down at the show wey.Or you was super tired?Either way I'm mad at myself.I feel like I let my club down big time.Not cool my niggs.Gonna do the latenites again & knock s--t out the box with the homies in on this.Be on the look out for some show stoppin stuff now.Nikka like Tingos is mad & gonna f--k s--t up.
> 
> YES I KNOW TALK IS CHEAP,SO FOR NOW I WILL SHUT UP & GET TO WORK.
> 
> TINGOS FROM L.U.G.K.-ANOTHER BROWN EXPERIENCE!


i dont think anyone was ready for it Tingos bro'...i know i wasn't. my '99 is still sittin on da table collectin dust wey...i really wanted to send it out to Dig for da show. but dat didnt work out...since i lost all motivation to keep on buildin. i've been tryin to get motivated since i owe JC a set of optima batteries wit trays an Raul's air craft pump set up...i hope i get it bak soon so i can get started on dat before finishin my '99. c wat happens...

im pissed at myself as well bro'...but i say dust ur shoulder off, cuz u dont jus talk da talk, u walk it as well. it would b different if i was da one talkin...cuz i dont walk it. i only got 3 builds under my belt an only 1 is worthy of a show...dats da one u an Machio got down on "No Chance '67".


----------



## laredo85

Droppn by 2 say watz up fellaz...hope u all benn good


----------



## TINGOS

laredo85 said:


> Droppn by 2 say watz up fellaz...hope u all benn good


q-vo Ramiro,what it do?Yo their is a show next saturday in Arlington[model car show] if you have time to kick it with us & peep some good models from old school cats in town.Also next sunday in Duncanville a benefit car show for Jimmy's wife.I will be attending both wey.Feel free to kick it with us & catch up carnal.


----------



## laredo85

TINGOS said:


> q-vo Ramiro,what it do?Yo their is a show next saturday in Arlington[model car show] if you have time to kick it with us & peep some good models from old school cats in town.Also next sunday in Duncanville a benefit car show for Jimmy's wife.I will be attending both wey.Feel free to kick it with us & catch up carnal.


yes sir ill b their saturday...already set the date aside to go chek it out


----------



## OFDatTX

dfwr83 said:


> i dont think anyone was ready for it Tingos bro'...i know i wasn't. my '99 is still sittin on da table collectin dust wey...i really wanted to send it out to Dig for da show. but dat didnt work out...since i lost all motivation to keep on buildin. i've been tryin to get motivated since i owe JC a set of optima batteries wit trays an Raul's air craft pump set up...i hope i get it bak soon so i can get started on dat before finishin my '99. c wat happens...
> 
> im pissed at myself as well bro'...but i say dust ur shoulder off, cuz u dont jus talk da talk, u walk it as well. it would b different if i was da one talkin...cuz i dont walk it. i only got 3 builds under my belt an only 1 is worthy of a show...dats da one u an Machio got down on "No Chance '67".


like I said dont trip bro I aint no rush homie take u time.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wud up Homies ! Just chimin' in checkin' out yaws thread !


----------



## 65rivi

@Tingo's.... Dude I had been at the show since Friday helping with set up then was there Saturday til about 2:00am taking pics then got up early and was there @. 8:00am on Sunday bro.... So yeah bro I was just tired. LOL... Just beat up and ready to go home.


----------



## OFDatTX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Wud up Homies ! Just chimin' in checkin' out yaws thread !


was up trend how is it going bro? 

was up Fam just got back from Chi-town been some long weekends up there. glad to be back now its time get back on the bench'
its crazy yo I just got back and they already sent me the tollway bill lol 300$ of just tollways fuk thats BS!


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> was up trend how is it going bro?
> 
> was up Fam just got back from Chi-town been some long weekends up there. glad to be back now its time get back on the bench'
> its crazy yo I just got back and they already sent me the tollway bill lol 300$ of just tollways fuk thats BS!


what the fucks a "tollway"? you sayin you got to pay to drive on a freeway?


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> what the fucks a "tollway"? you sayin you got to pay to drive on a freeway?


 Yeah a freeway tollway they charge u like 1.50. If u pay cash at the stop but if ipass it they sent u bill and I figure u know it would be the same as wat they charge rite there.And says its 20$ for each time i passed And I only remember I passed there 4 times and that some BS! And the bill is 300$


----------



## Trendsetta 68

OFDatTX said:


> was up trend how is it going bro?
> 
> was up Fam just got back from Chi-town been some long weekends up there. glad to be back now its time get back on the bench'
> its crazy yo I just got back and they already sent me the tollway bill lol 300$ of just tollways fuk thats BS!


All's good bro ! I hate them tollways too ! Me and wifey was up there a few weeks back !


----------



## OFDatTX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> All's good bro ! I hate them tollways too ! Me and wifey was up there a few weeks back !


 Yeah bro that shit crazy. Next time am pay at the tollway am not going to Ipass that no more. Lol


----------



## hocknberry

what up LUGK?! and yah, we got them BS tollways here in colorado too! its on a highway done up in like '01, toll was only supposed to be for 4 years to "pay" for the road....here we are in '11 still on it! :scrutinize:


----------



## dfwr83

OFDatTX said:


> Yeah a freeway tollway they charge u like 1.50. If u pay cash at the stop but if ipass it they sent u bill and I figure u know it would be the same as wat they charge rite there.And says its 20$ for each time i passed And I only remember I passed there 4 times and that some BS! And the bill is 300$


damn dats fuk'd up wey...i dont think dey need to charge anyone for passin. i thought it was only for big rigs too...


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> what up LUGK?! and yah, we got them BS tollways here in colorado too! its on a highway done up in like '01, toll was only supposed to be for 4 years to "pay" for the road....here we are in '11 still on it! :scrutinize:


why the fuck do they call it a FREEway?!? I'd make it a point to litter the WHOLE way on that shit!!!:rofl:


----------



## OFDatTX

I know its a bunch BS! and cause u only get on it for not even a minute for a 20 bucks ride lol fuk that! am thinking maybe next time I am go I mite just flight up there
cause 300 bucks thats a airplane ticket !


----------



## dig_derange

OFDatTX said:


> was up trend how is it going bro? was up Fam just got back from Chi-town been some long weekends up there. glad to be back now its time get back on the bench'its crazy yo I just got back and they already sent me the tollway bill lol 300$ of just tollways fuk thats BS!


Yeah Chi's fucked up like that. I remember having to go to work out there n for awhile I kept missing my exit n would end up having to exit 1 tollway onto another toll paying to get on n off each one. Itd be like 4 fucking toll fees for w 1 missed turn!


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> Yeah Chi's fucked up like that. I remember having to go to work out there n for awhile I kept missing my exit n would end up having to exit 1 tollway onto another toll paying to get on n off each one. Itd be like 4 fucking toll fees for w 1 missed turn!


 Yeah it sucks bro.


----------



## dig_derange

That n the crime are about the only things I miss out there. The weather (4 actual seasons) n culture are shit I really miss. I'd move back if I could get a good enough gig to pay for private schools for my lil 1's


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> That n the crime are about the only things I miss out there. The weather (4 actual seasons) n culture are shit I really miss. I'd move back if I could get a good enough gig to pay for private schools for my lil 1's


 I wouldn't trade east texas for chi-town tho no disrespect bro. But up there there's alot crime. Lol, and almost every day I turned on the news there was some one killed or shot etc.. U know.


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> I wouldn't trade east texas for chi-town tho no disrespect bro. But up there there's alot crime. Lol, and almost every day I turned on the news there was some one killed or shot etc.. U know.


sounds like southern Cali


----------



## machio

Wuts good fam,got some paint on da 50.


----------



## OFDatTX

Was up Machio?. Dat truck is bad ass brotha looks gangsta !


----------



## MKD904

Trucks looking great.


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Wuts good fam,got some paint on da 50.


TOP NOTCH WEY.GANGSTA LEANIN


----------



## sinicle

truck looks great! what wheels are those?


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> truck looks great! what wheels are those?


 They are Armando wheels with deeks spokes I believe.


----------



## sinicle

ah, no shit! machio was just talking about those! they look good!


----------



## dig_derange

Damn, Machio that's fuckin' badass. Where'd all that chrome come from? Is some of that engine stuff Alclad?

Looks like it's about done! Any chance of it making a debut on Saturday?


----------



## machio

Wuts good fam,thanks for the good words,that's alclad Dig,them Mondo wheels,here's some progress picks on pinas lack..


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> Wuts good fam,got some paint on da 50.


DAMN!!! dat '50s clean wey...da chrome jus makes it pop. bad ass work on it Machio...



machio said:


> Wuts good fam,thanks for the good words,that's alclad Dig,them Mondo wheels,here's some progress picks on pinas lack..


Pina pull da top off huh...bad ass mero-mero. Lac is off da hook...


----------



## OFDatTX

Holy shit that top is bad ass pina. Can't wait to see this mofo done much props homie :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:uffin:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Wuts good fam,thanks for the good words,that's alclad Dig,them Mondo wheels,here's some progress picks on pinas lack..


OH YEAH,THAT IS GONNA WORK OUT GOOD FOR THE LAC WEY.


----------



## josh 78

Sick stuff in here........ that top on the lack is of da hock........:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Agreed ! Killa work homies !


----------



## sinicle

x100000000000000000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VERY PROUD MEMBER! LUGK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ya'll just make me want to better my skills!!!!! thanks for the motivation!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks for the good words fam an everybody els me an my boy machio was chillin grillin my boy brouht sum faaaaat big steaks we ate big then we was on one an i had got all the lil suplies i needed to make the top i was feelin good so my boy got on it an it came out bad ass thanks machio


----------



## TINGOS

*2 shows this weekend.*

ok,sat. show Dig for sure is going,Taz is going[maybe].And, Raul says he gonna show up around 11.I will be there after work @ 3.Reguardless who shows up at whatever time,just want to let yall know que sundays show is in Duncanville & I will take the models from saturday show with me to rep for sunday if any of you want me too?I'm gonna rep the club like a mfo on sunday homies.So let me know if you cant make either show so that I can just pick them up from the crib on saturday night if yall dont make the saturday show.

sorry if I made this sound confusing.lol.I just want to show up with more than just my models for sundays show.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> ok,sat. show Dig for sure is going,Taz is going[maybe].And, Raul says he gonna show up around 11.I will be there after work @ 3.Reguardless who shows up at whatever time,just want to let yall know que sundays show is in Duncanville & I will take the models from saturday show with me to rep for sunday if any of you want me too?I'm gonna rep the club like a mfo on sunday homies.So let me know if you cant make either show so that I can just pick them up from the crib on saturday night if yall dont make the saturday show.
> 
> sorry if I made this sound confusing.lol.I just want to show up with more than just my models for sundays show.


 im goin 4sho 2 tingo an think machio's goin 2


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

NICE, real nice. I like the convert top. Shyts off the chain.


----------



## TINGOS

*Pina & Machio*



BeginnerBuilder said:


> NICE, real nice. I like the convert top. Shyts off the chain.


yup first my nigs were loving the working suspensions,now they gettin hooked on the convertible tops.Nombre watching Pina & Machio work on models is living proof that model building in Dallas is never gonna die on this side.My ****** are dedicated to this hobby & are always trying new stuff to step up their game.Very motivating for me when I feel lazy.Mad respect for Pina & Machio,it's been a year since our first meeting & L.U.G.K. is still going strong.Now,back to work.


----------



## machio

LOL,blesed to have met all da new peeps ever sinced I joined,here's a beter pick ,fixed the top to drop all the way in..


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> LOL,blesed to have met all da new peeps ever sinced I joined,here's a beter pick ,fixed the top to drop all the way in..


that caddy aint no joke wey.Gonna come out clean when its done


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

machio said:


> LOL,blesed to have met all da new peeps ever sinced I joined,here's a beter pick ,fixed the top to drop all the way in..



WUUUUT........:wow:


u killin that caddy. :machinegun:


----------



## ricezart

Excellent engineering guys!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yaw ain't playin' !


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> LOL,blesed to have met all da new peeps ever sinced I joined,here's a beter pick ,fixed the top to drop all the way in..


that's jus crazy...off the hook. killin it with that one wey...bad ass.


----------



## sinicle

WAKEY WAKEY EGGS AND BAKEY!!!!!!!!!!! 

MORNING FAM!!! wasn't there a show this weekend? I WANT TO SEE PICS ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and will somebody wake hydro's ass up! muthafucka's been asleep for about a month now!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*SHOWBOUND*



sinicle said:


> WAKEY WAKEY EGGS AND BAKEY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MORNING FAM!!! wasn't there a show this weekend? I WANT TO SEE PICS ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and will somebody wake hydro's ass up! muthafucka's been asleep for about a month now!!!!!!!


Dig picked up my models an hour ago.Raul will be there like at 12,Machio heading that way with Pina.My blackass is at work but will be there right after I get off.Taz is gonna rep with me tomorrow at the actual car show.Gonna trip people out with all the kits on the table.


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDIRTY just called me,DALLAS LOWRIDERS M.C.C. at the show too.Hell yeah,much low lows gonna rep the show for LAYITLOW.Show these old folks how us younger generation get down from the L.I.L.watch out nikka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Good chillen with y'all today homie !! See y'all tomarrow !!


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Good chillen with y'all today homie !! See y'all tomarrow !!


what up Jay,you already know.Thanks for commin out to help represent layitlow with us wey.

Dig's Lincoln won first place in its catagory.Much older cats was lovin his car.Congrats on the win Dig my nig.

Gonna do the damn thang tomorrow at the Blvd Aces show.L.U.G.K. in the house


----------



## 65rivi

*From today's show*

Thanks to all my club for showing support, and to our new friend's from Dallas Lowriders for representing the low-low model kit scene.









Dallas Lowriders in the House!


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## MC562

Sick work fellas


----------



## sinicle

Have I mentioned how proud I am to be a member of this club?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

daaaammn!!! you homies got some badass models!!!:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Damm am speechless fam !! Congratz on the wins. :worship::worship::worship::worship:
Wish I could been there.


----------



## dfwr83

what's up bros...congrats to Dig an Tingos on the wins. it'll b bigger next yr...when everyone's builds r gonna b there. im crazy motivated rite now an going to get on my '55 Chevy Stepside...

what's up JC bro'...im gonna send out your batteries Tuesday wey. plus some stuff i need done that is going to Sinicle for his magic touch...shouldn't b long after that i'll b able to send out Raul's pumps too. 

good luck to the fellas going out to another show later today...L.U.G.K. reppin hard.


----------



## 65rivi

Thanks D it was a good show, judging was kinda weird but we did good considering moat of the people there had never seen lowrider models... They were well received by the older crowd. The only way we're gonna be able make more noise out here is to continue going to shows like this... It was a blast!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Show builds look good fellas !!!!!!!!! It's always fun to hit up the shows and kit it with the homies !


----------



## machio

Congrats on the wins,Nice show,we put it down today also,pics comin soon.


----------



## 65rivi

Wanna give a big ups to Tingo! He roughed it out at the show today representing LUGK and Boulevard C.C.... He had both his kids with him under the hot Texas sun, and it was clear that they were ready to go an hour into the show... I left early to catch a flight out of town and left Tingo out there by himself with the kids... Thanks for your efforts T!


----------



## TINGOS

*word*



65rivi said:


> Wanna give a big ups to Tingo! He roughed it out at the show today representing LUGK and Boulevard C.C.... He had both his kids with him under the hot Texas sun, and it was clear that they were ready to go an hour into the show... I left early to catch a flight out of town and left Tingo out there by himself with the kids... Thanks for your efforts T!



well today was hot as hell at the show.Machio dropped off the 50 truck under construction & let me hold it down for the club.We showed today with 22 cars on the table.Cars look killer on display with all the candies sparkeling under the sun.Went well,we showed up to the scene in full force to rep the model catagory.Peeps asked a bunch of question.I gladly answered all that I could & told them to hit up layitlow,model section to see the out of towners & clubs that put the smack down too.My name is Tingos & I'm the interior king-this is what I told a few peeps.Show was hot but the models on the table spoke for themselves.

1st place-Machio 62 impala
2nd place-Johnny's Wild Child
3rd place-Rauls 76 monte,STRANGE HOLD

way to go my fellow club members,we put it down today.:run::run:


----------



## laredo85

Much propz L.U.G.K. swept house today at BlVD ACES carshow......sikkk work homiez


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> well today was hot as hell at the show.Machio dropped off the 50 truck under construction & let me hold it down for the club.We showed today with 22 cars on the table.Cars look killer on display with all the candies sparkeling under the sun.Went well,we showed up to the scene in full force to rep the model catagory.Peeps asked a bunch of question.I gladly answered all that I could & told them to hit up layitlow,model section to see the out of towners & clubs that put the smack down too.My name is Tingos & I'm the interior king-this is what I told a few peeps.Show was hot but the models on the table spoke for themselves.1st place-Machio 62 impala2nd place-Johnny's Wild Child3rd place-Rauls 76 monte,STRANGE HOLDway to go my fellow club members,we put it down today.:run::run:


 Congratz on the wins brothas !!!


----------



## hocknberry

congrats on the wins guys!! all the cars looked like they represented hard!!! in diggin the graffiti van! was the dallas lows or lugk!?


----------



## chevyman1962

looks like it was a good show congrats to the winners :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

LUGK, that's Dig's ride


----------



## hocknberry

65rivi said:


> LUGK, that's Dig's ride


:h5: if i can get one of the hess motor homes, i know who to hit up for paint work!!


----------



## dfwr83

congrats to the winners...they're well deserved. wanna say thanx to Tingos for holding it down...even thought it was a hot day, u still went out and rep'd for L.U.G.K.


----------



## Tonioseven

Congratulations fellas! All the builds were lookin' right!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Congrats LUGK :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

*BLVD Aces Car Show*


----------



## OFDatTX

Rides looking clean :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsupuffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

OFDatTX said:


> Rides looking clean :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsupuffin:


for sure !


----------



## TINGOS

*DAMN*



65rivi said:


>


OH DAMN DID WE REPRESENT YESTERDAY.AWEREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

JFK limo reppin with the DALLAS snowglobe behind it.


----------



## sinicle

all the rides look AMAZING!!!!!!! so do the pics!!!!!
machio, the pickup's off the hook! came out clean as fuck!!!! 
wish ya'll lived closer, it'd be nice to show all LUGK together. keep me posted on when the next show is and I'll ship out my rides for display


----------



## dfwr83

congrats to Machio 1st, Johnny 2nd, an Raul 3rd...builds are all off the hook. like how all of them are clean...Dallas L.U.G.K. el rey de el reyes.:worship:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

CARS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE'S !! DAMN I GOT THA MODEL BUILDIN FEVER NOW !! 

NICE PICS RAUL !!


----------



## TINGOS

*YO*



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> CARS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE'S !! DAMN I GOT THA MODEL BUILDIN FEVER NOW !!
> 
> NICE PICS RAUL !!


yo Jay (RIDINDIRTY).Gone and make that announcement when you ready wey.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TINGOS said:


> yo Jay (RIDINDIRTY).Gone and make that announcement when you ready wey.


 HAHAHA , damn. Tingos !! Fuck it , me and my bros ready to rep that L.U.G.K m.c.c !! Rep that D TOWN MODEL GAME UNITED !! STILL REPPIN THAT DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC THOUGH !!


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> HAHAHA , damn. Tingos !! Fuck it , me and my bros ready to rep that L.U.G.K m.c.c !! Rep that D TOWN MODEL GAME UNITED !! STILL REPPIN THAT DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC THOUGH !!


yup,DALLAS LOWRIDERS always the game,we on a smaller scale with these wips.

RIDINDIRT-SCAREFACE-TEXASFINEST.3 new members for the L.U.G.K. Dallas chapter.my two homies are oldschool builders.Scareface is the one with the ideah of biscuit tuck bucket seats I do now.They other little brother (TEVASFINEST)is the one responsible for getting me to do interiors again in 09.My nigs are always on the scene & are dedicated to building when they put they hearts into it.ready to put this down again.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

AWWWREADY HOMIE U KNOW THA DEAL !! WE DOWN TO TAKE SOME BUILDS TO THA VEGAS SUPER SHOW TOO !!


TINGOS said:


> yup,DALLAS LOWRIDERS always the game,we on a smaller scale with these wips.RIDINDIRT-SCAREFACE.2 new members for the L.U.G.K. Dallas chapter.my two homies are oldschool builders.Scareface is the one with the ideah of biscuit tuck bucket seats I do now.They other little brother is the one responsible for getting me to do interiors again in 09.My nigs are always on the scene & are dedicated to building when they put they hearts into it.ready to put this down again.


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> AWWWREADY HOMIE U KNOW THA DEAL !! WE DOWN TO TAKE SOME BUILDS TO THA VEGAS SUPER SHOW TOO !!


hell yeah


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> yup,DALLAS LOWRIDERS always the game,we on a smaller scale with these wips.
> 
> RIDINDIRT-SCAREFACE-TEXASFINEST.3 new members for the L.U.G.K. Dallas chapter.my two homies are oldschool builders.Scareface is the one with the ideah of biscuit tuck bucket seats I do now.They other little brother (TEVASFINEST)is the one responsible for getting me to do interiors again in 09.My nigs are always on the scene & are dedicated to building when they put they hearts into it.ready to put this down again.


:wave:was up tingo? how is it going bro?

WELCOME TO CLUB THE CLUB HOMIES GLAD YALL PUTTING DOWN WITH US TO.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

OFDatTX said:


> :wave:was up tingo? how is it going bro?WELCOME TO CLUB THE CLUB HOMIES GLAD YALL PUTTING DOWN WITH US TO.


 Awwready bro !!!


----------



## TINGOS

OFDatTX said:


> :wave:was up tingo? how is it going bro?
> 
> WELCOME TO CLUB THE CLUB HOMIES GLAD YALL PUTTING DOWN WITH US TO.


good wey,yup we about to put it down bigger down here.my nigs get down too.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DAMN I GOT THA MODEL BUILDIN FEVER NOW !!
> 
> NICE PICS RAUL !!


I caught the fever too homie.

Raul always has it on lock with his flicks. The homie did my wedding 5 years ago !



TINGOS said:


> yup,DALLAS LOWRIDERS always the game,we on a smaller scale with these wips.
> 
> RIDINDIRT-SCAREFACE-TEXASFINEST.3 new members for the L.U.G.K. Dallas chapter.my two homies are oldschool builders.Scareface is the one with the ideah of biscuit tuck bucket seats I do now.They other little brother (TEVASFINEST)is the one responsible for getting me to do interiors again in 09.My nigs are always on the scene & are dedicated to building when they put they hearts into it.ready to put this down again.


Congrats on LUGK's growth and unity.



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> WE DOWN TO TAKE SOME BUILDS TO THA VEGAS SUPER SHOW TOO !!


daaaaamn :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Awwready bro !!!






TINGOS said:


> good wey,yup we about to put it down bigger down here.my nigs get down too.


hell yeah L.U.G.K Going big


----------



## TINGOS

*new members projects*










































66 radical
61 impala vert
62 impala 
50 truck
g-body regal


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

hell yeea!


----------



## TINGOS

GABRIEL(SCARFACE) said:


> hell yeea!


what up Gabriel,we gonna do the damn thang.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TINGOS said:


> 66 radical
> 61 impala vert
> 62 impala
> 50 truck
> g-body regal


Nice


----------



## TINGOS

what up sin7


----------



## OFDatTX

nice projects !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TINGOS said:


> what up sin7


not much homie. Slow day at the office today.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

THANKS HOMIE'S !!


----------



## machio

Much props to new LUGK members,going to help us kick it up a notch here in D Town,bring back the model seen..bulds lookin clean..


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

machio said:


> Much props to new LUGK members,going to help us kick it up a notch here in D Town,bring back the model seen..bulds lookin clean..


 U KNOW IT HOMIE !!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

L.U.G.K. TTT!!!


----------



## TINGOS

Machio 62-EL GUERRERO


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:worship:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

BAD ASS DEUCE !!!


----------



## 65rivi

Welcome Jay,scarface, and TX ! We're excited to have you on our team!
Those builds looking firme!!!!! Can't wait to see'em finished!!!!!!
Sitting at the airport in Denver,been in meetings ALL day now flying back home... I'll jump on LIL when I get home.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> 66 radical
> 61 impala vert
> 62 impala
> 50 truck
> g-body regal


damn alot of nice builds!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

65rivi said:


>


great pics of some badass rides!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

65rivi said:


> Welcome Jay,scarface, and TX ! We're excited to have you on our team!Those builds looking firme!!!!! Can't wait to see'em finished!!!!!!Sitting at the airport in Denver,been in meetings ALL day now flying back home... I'll jump on LIL when I get home.


 Thanks homie !!


----------



## dfwr83

what's up L.U.G.K.? heard we got new members...ready to rep with us. just wanna welcome Ridindrty, Gabriel, an Texasfinest to the club, proud to have new members frm D-town...already getting down with a few builds on the way. paint jobs r clean on them builds fellas...cant wait to c more progress.


----------



## TINGOS

*Car show 9-11-11*

Boulevard Aces 2011 car show

(YouTube)XhoDEG-bduY(/YouTube)


----------



## TINGOS

(youtube)Xho-bduY(/youtube)


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

dfwr83 said:


> what's up L.U.G.K.? heard we got new members...ready to rep with us. just wanna welcome Ridindrty, Gabriel, an Texasfinest to the club, proud to have new members frm D-town...already getting down with a few builds on the way. paint jobs r clean on them builds fellas...cant wait to c more progress.


 Thankshomie !! We ready to get down on some builds !! Progress pics comin soon !!


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Thankshomie !! We ready to get down on some builds !! Progress pics comin soon !!




































Jay's regal,gonna knock that interior real quick for you wey.


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS said:


>


shout out to the judge from Boulevard Aces for making this video,thanks homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Great video :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Sin7 said:


> Great video :thumbsup:


x2! looks GREAT homies!!


----------



## sinicle

....cept not 1 naked bitch.......


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> ....cept not 1 naked bitch.......


sorry Sin I didn't make the video wey.I didn't know he was recording.Thought he was just taking pics.lol.


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice Video alot of candy on the table no joke!


----------



## TINGOS

well Raul is in a meeting and gave me the go ahead.Sin7 is the newest mwmber to the L.U.G.K. fam.Welcome to the club wey.Sorry Jay,Gabriel & Eric yall O.G.'s now.lol.Just trippin out.But, hell yeah.Meeting at Johnny's crib Sat.Pina been having trouble getting online.Also watching the fight at his crib on Sat.It's going down cabrones.L.U.G.K. IN THE HOUSE.

Sin7 I hope we can be motivating to make you a proud member of this m.c.c.


----------



## OFDatTX

welcome to the club Sin7 nice to have u on our side bro!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DAMN OG ALREADY !! HAHAHA !! koo , welcome SIN7 !!


TINGOS said:


> well Raul is in a meeting and gave me the go ahead.Sin7 is the newest mwmber to the L.U.G.K. fam.Welcome to the club wey.Sorry Jay,Gabriel & Eric yall O.G.'s now.lol.Just trippin out.But, hell yeah.Meeting at Johnny's crib Sat.Pina been having trouble getting online.Also watching the fight at his crib on Sat.It's going down cabrones.L.U.G.K. IN THE HOUSE.Sin7 I hope we can be motivating to make you a proud member of this m.c.c.


----------



## 65rivi

Welcome Sin!


----------



## machio

Sup Fam,were going to fire up the grill on sat,set the big screen outside to watch da fight,if y'all can make it,its cool,going to have resin parts and other stuff in hand to give em away if needed..regal Lookin clean


----------



## machio

Ohh shit,I missed this,welcome to LUGK Sin7,its going down..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TINGOS said:


> well Raul is in a meeting and gave me the go ahead.Sin7 is the newest mwmber to the L.U.G.K. fam.Welcome to the club wey.Sorry Jay,Gabriel & Eric yall O.G.'s now.lol.Just trippin out.But, hell yeah.Meeting at Johnny's crib Sat.Pina been having trouble getting online.Also watching the fight at his crib on Sat.It's going down cabrones.L.U.G.K. IN THE HOUSE.
> 
> Sin7 I hope we can be motivating to make you a proud member of this m.c.c.





OFDatTX said:


> welcome to the club Sin7 nice to have u on our side bro!





RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DAMN OG ALREADY !! HAHAHA !! koo , welcome SIN7 !!





65rivi said:


> Welcome Sin!


Thanks fellas !.. Glad to be a member. I'm gonna give it 110% on my future builds to make sure the LUGK Movement never dies ! Thanks for all the PM's and words of advice.


----------



## TINGOS

Sin7 said:


> Thanks fellas !.. Glad to be a member. I'm gonna give it 110% on my future builds to make sure the LUGK Movement never dies ! Thanks for all the PM's and words of advice.


I like the way you think,L.U.G.K. MOVEMENT.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

machio said:


> Sup Fam,were going to fire up the grill on sat,set the big screen outside to watch da fight,if y'all can make it,its cool,going to have resin parts and other stuff in hand to give em away if needed..regal Lookin clean


Where at homie? 



machio said:


> Ohh shit,I missed this,welcome to LUGK Sin7,its going down..


it happened pretty quck Machio.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Talked to homeboy from lrm , he said there won't be a designated area for models !! SUX !! We can post them in a display of an entry though !! For Vegas super show !! Ima see what I can do !!


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Talked to homeboy from lrm , he said there won't be a designated area for models !! SUX !! We can post them in a display of an entry though !! For Vegas super show !! Ima see what I can do !!


DANG.


----------



## 65rivi

That's cool, I'm sure we can find a few cats that wouldn't mind having cars placed by their displays....


----------



## 65rivi

Tingo, take your trike and show models with it!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

65rivi said:


> That's cool, I'm sure we can find a few cats that wouldn't mind having cars placed by their displays....


 Are they takin Rollin malo ??


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

U goin Raul ??


----------



## sinicle

What's the date of the show? I think you told me jay, but I can't remember....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

sinicle said:


> What's the date of the show? I think you told me jay, but I can't remember....


 Oct. 9


----------



## sinicle

Cool. Thanks


----------



## TINGOS

65rivi said:


> Tingo, take your trike and show models with it!


I can't wey.No vacation time till Jan.Sorry Raul.


----------



## sinicle

Just talked to the wifey, if we can swing it, we'll be there


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

sinicle said:


> Just talked to the wifey, if we can swing it, we'll be there


 KOO !!


----------



## 65rivi

I am shooting a wedding on that weekend, I won't be able to go...


----------



## 65rivi

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Are they takin Rollin malo ??


I'm not sure, I'll ask Johnny.


----------



## sinicle

Is there a link for show info?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Lowridermagazine.com


----------



## sinicle

Duh! Haha! I R jeenous!


----------



## dig_derange

what's up fam! my bad for not being on LIL for a minute. A big welcome to the new members! Cheers fellas. The family is growing :tears:... . I'll be up there on Saturday.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TTT ...LUGK !!! PUTIN IT DOWN IN THIS MOTHA FUCCA !!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## TINGOS

DAMN JAY,YOU GONNA PUT THEM RIDES TOGETHER,4 CURBSIDES & THE RADICAL.YOU GONNA HAVE YOUR HANDS FULL WEY.IT'S ALL GOOD YOU AINT NEW TO THIS.GET HER DONE WEY.

SIN7 WHAT YOU DOING NEXT?JUST HAVE FUN & DON'T LET THESE LIL CARS PISS YOU OFF.LOL.

MEETING AT JOHNNY'S HOUSE ON SAT/FIGHT PARTY FOR THE MAYWEATHER FIGHT.FAJITAS ON THE GRILLE & BREW TO DRINK.BRING ANY PROJECTS IF YOU CAN.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I have a few choices bro. I can start on a new build or rework some of my older builds. Haven't really decided but i plan to start on something early next week.

Regarding Saturday, can someone PM me where Johnny lives? I'm going to a swap meet most of the day but should be home by 5:00pm. I'd like to swing by for a little bit if time permits.


----------



## TINGOS

Sin7 said:


> I have a few choices bro. I can start on a new build or rework some of my older builds. Haven't really decided but i plan to start on something early next week.
> 
> Regarding Saturday, can someone PM me where Johnny lives? I'm going to a swap meet most of the day but should be home by 5:00pm. I'd like to swing by for a little bit if time permits.


PM SENT WEY


----------



## sinicle

CLUB GET TOGETHER AT SINICLE'S PLACE TONIGHT!

we're gonna meet first at the little taqueria on Hiltop across from Chevys for happy hour around 5-6 then back to my place for bong rips and plastic bashing! 

WHO'S WITH ME?.......oh yeah I'm all alone out here...

 it's cool! I'm almost out of hash and this way I don't have to share it with you greedy fucks!!!!!!!:roflmao::420:


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS said:


>


SORRY FOR BUMPING THIS VIDEO AGAIN,BUT THE RIDES HAD IT GOING ON THIS PAST SUNDAY.LOL.WE GONNA NEED MORE TABLES PRETTY SOON.THIS TABLE WASN'T BIG ENOUGH.


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> CLUB GET TOGETHER AT SINICLE'S PLACE TONIGHT!
> 
> we're gonna meet first at the little taqueria on Hiltop across from Chevys for happy hour around 5-6 then back to my place for bong rips and plastic bashing!
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME?.......oh yeah I'm all alone out here...
> 
> it's cool! I'm almost out of hash and this way I don't have to share it with you greedy fucks!!!!!!!:roflmao::420:


FUCK IT,SAVE ME A SEAT,ON MY WAY AFTER WORK.


----------



## COAST2COAST

good luck at the show fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS said:


> FUCK IT,SAVE ME A SEAT,ON MY WAY AFTER WORK.


that's the Mexi-can do attitude that I was looking for!!!


----------



## 65rivi

You vatos are crazy!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

JAMMIN SOME OL SKOOL TOO SHORT " THA GHETTO " ready to work on Tha regal !!


----------



## 65rivi

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> JAMMIN SOME OL SKOOL TOO SHORT " THA GHETTO " ready to work on Tha regal !!


so jay... are you thinking of doing a replica of Cutie Pie yet?....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

It's not worthy !! .... Lol Machio was talkin bout it. ?!?!?


----------



## TINGOS

*WORD*



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> It's not worthy !! .... Lol Machio was talkin bout it. ?!?!?


AYE POST PICS OF CUTIE PIE ON HERE.I SAY YES BUILD THAT PRETTY CAR WEY.


----------



## TINGOS

yup I say do these rides right here

cutie pie & ridindirty.


----------



## TINGOS

yo 63 would be the easiest.but 62 would be nice too.cant forget about the wagon wey.


----------



## TINGOS

I really forgot about your regal wey.dang this car 3 wheeled dirty.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DAMNNN !! 5 more builds !!! LUGK !!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Or 6 ?!?!


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Or 6 ?!?!


6,now you have to build these wey.lol.you can do it.lol.car lot pretty soon.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Yeah CAR HOARDING !! LOL


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Yeah CAR HOARDING !! LOL


Im gonna try that gator material you gave me from the model show.just inserts on seats though.should work good.chingo bling interior.lol.well back to work.gonna knock out 6 interiors by next weekend,so I have my hands tied.Wish a ***** luck cause its on in this bitch.


----------



## dig_derange

Lol: that gator should be cool!


----------



## RFFR

Whts up tingos? This is Joebro from Rollerz.. Looking good bro......flashing me back. I met just build one again.. Hit me up ese!!


----------



## OFDatTX

That six fo is clean bro. That would be a great project


----------



## dfwr83

damn!!! all the new members we have an plans flying left and right...we're gonna need a whole lot to fit all our kits n pretty soon carnales. haha...

posted up some progress pics of my new project on my thread...'55 Chevy.


----------



## TINGOS

*YO*



RFFR said:


> Whts up tingos? This is Joebro from Rollerz.. Looking good bro......flashing me back. I met just build one again.. Hit me up ese!!


QUE ONDA HOLMES,HOW YOU LIVIN CARNAL.ABOUT TO SEND YOU A PM BIG HOMIE


----------



## Hydrohype

*yo yo yo*

Hey I started to pull a ninja move on the thread so could see this new video.. from what i saw so far it's off the chain..
Tingo's, Machio, Sin, Rivi, Dig's, Darren, TX, And everybody else! yall know the Hydro has much love for yall..
I know I still aint came around and I hardly answer any of my text or phone calls.... 
yall know I talk to fuckin much..and If I get started about ny feelings or some stupid shit? next thing you know I am
doing another Hydro book and i am talking your ear off! I still have not been on face book in over a month!
I know we have new members to the LUGK familia! welcome homiies..... 
I look foward to checkin out every bodys tallent... 
as soon as I get this (hoe chasing) and 4 kush blunts a day habbit out of my system? I will make my way back to the 
table and be able to kick it with all my lowrider familia! 
I really got to come with video that show's off what Sin's color can do.... I finished the car in july but I started working on clip's for a video last night.,..
I know you guys have alot to show to me! thanks for not giving up on your boy in So Cal...
much love...


----------



## TINGOS

*OH CHIT*



Hydrohype said:


> Hey I started to pull a ninja move on the thread so could see this new video.. from what i saw so far it's off the chain..
> Tingo's, Machio, Sin, Rivi, Dig's, Darren, TX, And everybody else! yall know the Hydro has much love for yall..
> I know I still aint came around and I hardly answer any of my text or phone calls....
> yall know I talk to fuckin much..and If I get started about ny feelings or some stupid shit? next thing you know I am
> doing another Hydro book and i am talking your ear off! I still have not been on face book in over a month!
> I know we have new members to the LUGK familia! welcome homiies.....
> I look foward to checkin out every bodys tallent...
> as soon as I get this (hoe chasing) and 4 kush blunts a day habbit out of my system? I will make my way back to the
> table and be able to kick it with all my lowrider familia!
> I really got to come with video that show's off what Sin's color can do.... I finished the car in july but I started working on clip's for a video last night.,..
> I know you guys have alot to show to me! thanks for not giving up on your boy in So Cal...
> much love...


you already know Hydro,if one of us fall off for a min.Someone else will hold it down homie.Glad to see you on here cabron.Keep in touch & burn 1 for me.


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> Hey I started to pull a ninja move on the thread so could see this new video.. from what i saw so far it's off the chain..
> Tingo's, Machio, Sin, Rivi, Dig's, Darren, TX, And everybody else! yall know the Hydro has much love for yall..
> I know I still aint came around and I hardly answer any of my text or phone calls....
> yall know I talk to fuckin much..and If I get started about ny feelings or some stupid shit? next thing you know I am
> doing another Hydro book and i am talking your ear off! I still have not been on face book in over a month!
> I know we have new members to the LUGK familia! welcome homiies.....
> I look foward to checkin out every bodys tallent...
> as soon as I get this (hoe chasing) and 4 kush blunts a day habbit out of my system? I will make my way back to the
> table and be able to kick it with all my lowrider familia!
> I really got to come with video that show's off what Sin's color can do.... I finished the car in july but I started working on clip's for a video last night.,..
> I know you guys have alot to show to me! thanks for not giving up on your boy in So Cal...
> much love...


well looky looky!!!!
good to see you homie:thumbsup: don't be such a stranger to your bench, I bet it misses you.


----------



## dfwr83

Hydrohype said:


> Hey I started to pull a ninja move on the thread so could see this new video.. from what i saw so far it's off the chain..
> Tingo's, Machio, Sin, Rivi, Dig's, Darren, TX, And everybody else! yall know the Hydro has much love for yall..
> I know I still aint came around and I hardly answer any of my text or phone calls....
> yall know I talk to fuckin much..and If I get started about ny feelings or some stupid shit? next thing you know I am
> doing another Hydro book and i am talking your ear off! I still have not been on face book in over a month!
> I know we have new members to the LUGK familia! welcome homiies.....
> I look foward to checkin out every bodys tallent...
> as soon as I get this (hoe chasing) and 4 kush blunts a day habbit out of my system? I will make my way back to the
> table and be able to kick it with all my lowrider familia!
> I really got to come with video that show's off what Sin's color can do.... I finished the car in july but I started working on clip's for a video last night.,..
> I know you guys have alot to show to me! thanks for not giving up on your boy in So Cal...
> much love...


its all good Hydro bro'...u know we don't leave a soldier behind. we all have our moments...i know i had to slow down for a min myself. but its all good...we always here. 
X2 Tingos an Sinicle...


----------



## TINGOS

*LASTNITE AT THE MEETING*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx138/tingos54/Mobile%20Uploads/0918110022-01.jpg[/IMG

]
[IMG]http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx138/tingos54/Mobile%20Uploads/0918110022-00.jpg


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## sinicle

DAMN PRETTY LINE-UP!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## dig_derange

Markie, great hear from ya homie! 

Damn that lineup is impressive. I gotta say man, I fuckin honored to have my shit surrounded by such a badass bunch of builds.


----------



## dig_derange

Yo, there's a contest at hobby town in arlington on Oct 15th


----------



## OFDatTX

dfwr83 said:


> its all good Hydro bro'...u know we don't leave a soldier behind. we all have our moments...i know i had to slow down for a min myself. but its all good...we always here.
> X2 Tingos an Sinicle...


x3 hydro we got u homie I been on the down low, working undercover like D lol,


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm: what's good familia.


----------



## sinicle

whats crackin Luis?:wave:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

a table full of pure sickness!! more pics of the blue 74? g-house!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> *a table full of pure sickness!!* more pics of the blue 74? g-house!!:thumbsup::h5:


x2 must be fucked up lol I dint see the pics early when I posted lol..

I think thats machios?? Idk?? check on his topic bro


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


>





TINGOS said:


>





TINGOS said:


>





TINGOS said:


> http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx138/tingos54/Mobile Uploads/0918110022-01.jpg[/IMG
> 
> ]
> [IMG]http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx138/tingos54/Mobile%20Uploads/0918110022-00.jpg





TINGOS said:


>


DAMN!!! some day my builds are gonna make it to that table...along with everyone else builds. even though they aren't worthy...at lease the rest of the table will bling. i better go get on it...make it happen sooner then later. :thumbsup: bad ass builds carnales...:worship:L.U.G.K.:worship:


----------



## chevyman1962

TINGOS said:


>


great builds i digging your interior work awsome work on your interior


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DAMN HOMIE'S WISH I COULDA MADE IT SAT !! looks like y'all had a good time !!


----------



## machio

OFDatTX said:


> x2 must be fucked up lol I dint see the pics early when I posted lol..I think thats machios?? Idk?? check on his topic bro


 Thanks for da good words,sup tx,hock,that G HOUSE. Is going to sinicles,its just painted and foiled,we put it on the table mocked up with some wheels..


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> Thanks for da good words,sup tx,hock,that G HOUSE. Is going to sinicles,its just painted and foiled,we put it on the table mocked up with some wheels..


what sup Machio how is it going brotha?


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> Thanks for da good words,sup tx,hock,that G HOUSE. Is going to sinicles,its just painted and foiled,we put it on the table mocked up with some wheels..


 Can't wait!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

TINGOS said:


>


KILLER LINE UP FELLAS!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

TINGOS said:


>



SICK!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*MY LORD ! Homies been puttin' in work for real ! Killa line-ep fellas ! Sick !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

On the table getting built to add to the LUGK lineup. 

Slammed 51' Bel Air with gangster rear window.


----------



## hocknberry

machio said:


> Thanks for da good words,sup tx,hock,that G HOUSE. Is going to sinicles,its just painted and foiled,we put it on the table mocked up with some wheels..


LOL SO WHO'S IS IT?! machio right?! sin doin the guts up or what?! either way..take pics and post up!! im diggin that one!! dont get me wrong....the table line up was wicked, but stuff i have mostly noticed....i saw some new eye kandy and just figured i'd ask!! do it up LUGK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Got some paint on the 53! Let me know what y'all think. ? Cause ain't feelin the paint job I think I did to much fades. 
But I think it looks bad ass!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I think it looks fresh


----------



## OFDatTX

Thanks Luis. That bomb that u doin is bad ass to bro. Some candy on it would look good on it.


----------



## dfwr83

Sin7 said:


> On the table getting built to add to the LUGK lineup.
> 
> Slammed 51' Bel Air with gangster rear window.


hell yea...already, cant wait to c more progress. 



OFDatTX said:


> Got some paint on the 53! Let me know what y'all think. ? Cause ain't feelin the paint job I think I did to much fades.
> But I think it looks bad ass!


oh DAMN!!! clean ass paint job carnal...i think it looks really good wey.


----------



## OFDatTX

dfwr83 said:


> hell yea...already, cant wait to c more progress. oh DAMN!!! clean ass paint job carnal...i think it looks really good wey.


 Thanks D, means alot bro.


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> Got some paint on the 53! Let me know what y'all think. ? Cause ain't feelin the paint job I think I did to much fades.
> But I think it looks bad ass!



those fades look ILL!!!!!:worship:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

OFDatTX said:


> Got some paint on the 53! Let me know what y'all think. ? Cause ain't feelin the paint job I think I did to much fades.
> But I think it looks bad ass!


wow!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> those fades look ILL!!!!!:worship:


 Thanks bro, means alot homie.


----------



## OFDatTX

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


 Thanks bro.


----------



## TINGOS

Sin7 said:


> On the table getting built to add to the LUGK lineup.
> 
> Slammed 51' Bel Air with gangster rear window.


gonna look good wey


----------



## TINGOS

OFDatTX said:


> Got some paint on the 53! Let me know what y'all think. ? Cause ain't feelin the paint job I think I did to much fades.
> But I think it looks bad ass!


do yo thang J.C. lookin good.


----------



## sinicle

since it's rare that I post progress pics in this thread, I figured I'd throw in a quick hinge "how to". I've already done a "barn door" hinge "how to" in my thread, but I'm bored before work....so deal with it!

to start, cut strips of aluminum and bend them around a stiff wire (paper clip is fine) and glue the two tails together. you'll have to make two (2) strips for every one (1) hinge, a top half and bottom half. once all strips a done, take the wire and cut it to length of the width of the whole hinge (two strips), and glue pin into one side.









now find where the stock hinges were located on the body (before you shaved them:biggrin and notch out where the bottom half of the hinge will fit so that when completed the hinges will be flush in the door jam. (note: only notch out the bottom half of the hinge, cause the top half will be on the door).









now set the top half of the hinge into the bottom to complete the hinge and set the door in place to mark where the top half of the hinge will be located on the door. once that's done, simply notch the door where the top hinge will be, glue in place and TADA!!! "barn door" hinges! (note: I've only completed the bottom hinge in this picture to show the difference)









these style hinges are the correct style to make for older (20's-40's) vehicles. plus they're fun as hell to make! if there's any questions, feel free to ask all you want:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> do yo thang J.C. lookin good.


 Thanks Bro. Appreciate it.


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas


OFDatTX said:


> Got some paint on the 53! Let me know what y'all think. ? Cause ain't feelin the paint job I think I did to much fades. But I think it looks bad ass!


 Looks good to me tx :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> since it's rare that I post progress pics in this thread, I figured I'd throw in a quick hinge "how to". I've already done a "barn door" hinge "how to" in my thread, but I'm bored before work....so deal with it!
> 
> to start, cut strips of aluminum and bend them around a stiff wire (paper clip is fine) and glue the two tails together. you'll have to make two (2) strips for every one (1) hinge, a top half and bottom half. once all strips a done, take the wire and cut it to length of the width of the whole hinge (two strips), and glue pin into one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now find where the stock hinges were located on the body (before you shaved them:biggrin and notch out where the bottom half of the hinge will fit so that when completed the hinges will be flush in the door jam. (note: only notch out the bottom half of the hinge, cause the top half will be on the door).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now set the top half of the hinge into the bottom to complete the hinge and set the door in place to mark where the top half of the hinge will be located on the door. once that's done, simply notch the door where the top hinge will be, glue in place and TADA!!! "barn door" hinges! (note: I've only completed the bottom hinge in this picture to show the difference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these style hinges are the correct style to make for older (20's-40's) vehicles. plus they're fun as hell to make! if there's any questions, feel free to ask all you want:thumbsup:


OK HERE IS MY QUESTION"WILL YOU MAKE ME SOME"LOL.looks good wey.You're a master mind wey.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> since it's rare that I post progress pics in this thread, I figured I'd throw in a quick hinge "how to". I've already done a "barn door" hinge "how to" in my thread, but I'm bored before work....so deal with it!to start, cut strips of aluminum and bend them around a stiff wire (paper clip is fine) and glue the two tails together. you'll have to make two (2) strips for every one (1) hinge, a top half and bottom half. once all strips a done, take the wire and cut it to length of the width of the whole hinge (two strips), and glue pin into one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now find where the stock hinges were located on the body (before you shaved them:biggrin and notch out where the bottom half of the hinge will fit so that when completed the hinges will be flush in the door jam. (note: only notch out the bottom half of the hinge, cause the top half will be on the door).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now set the top half of the hinge into the bottom to complete the hinge and set the door in place to mark where the top half of the hinge will be located on the door. once that's done, simply notch the door where the top hinge will be, glue in place and TADA!!! "barn door" hinges! (note: I've only completed the bottom hinge in this picture to show the difference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these style hinges are the correct style to make for older (20's-40's) vehicles. plus they're fun as hell to make! if there's any questions, feel free to ask all you want:thumbsup:


 Nice how-to bro. Am sure going to try it bro. Where u getting you're strips of aluminum tho??


----------



## OFDatTX

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin good fellas Looks good to me tx :thumbsup:


 Thanks pancho. Means alot homie.


----------



## machio

Dam,checkin in with da Fam,say Sin7,it don't get know more Gangsta then that right there,sup Sinicle,you always raising the bar Bro,wicked hinges,Sup Tx,Main Hold Up,that's sick as fuck Homie,lovin that Bombita Wey,you steped your game up...


----------



## dig_derange

OFDatTX said:


> Got some paint on the 53! Let me know what y'all think. ? Cause ain't feelin the paint job I think I did to much fades.
> But I think it looks bad ass!


hell yeah, just clear this bitch & call it a day. paint job is dope!


----------



## 65rivi

OFDatTX said:


> Got some paint on the 53! Let me know what y'all think. ? Cause ain't feelin the paint job I think I did to much fades.
> But I think it looks bad ass!



Get outta here with bro! That's clean! Clear it an call it day!


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> Nice how-to bro. Am sure going to try it bro. Where u getting you're strips of aluminum tho??


beer cans homie!


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> Dam,checkin in with da Fam,say Sin7,it don't get know more Gangsta then that right there,sup Sinicle,you always raising the bar Bro,wicked hinges,Sup Tx,Main Hold Up,that's sick as fuck Homie,lovin that Bombita Wey,you steped your game up...


 Thanks bro means alot homie.


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> hell yeah, just clear this bitch & call it a day. paint job is dope!


 Thanks bro means alot. Just gotta get me some clear An spray it.


----------



## OFDatTX

65rivi said:


> Get outta here with bro! That's clean! Clear it an call it day!


 Thanks bro. Yeah I'll shoot it soon as I get the clear!


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> beer cans homie!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

BADASS BOMBS HOMIE'S !!


----------



## OFDatTX

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> BADASS BOMBS HOMIE'S !!


 Thanks bro


----------



## josh 78

Great stuff in here........:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> since it's rare that I post progress pics in this thread, I figured I'd throw in a quick hinge "how to". I've already done a "barn door" hinge "how to" in my thread, but I'm bored before work....so deal with it!
> 
> to start, cut strips of aluminum and bend them around a stiff wire (paper clip is fine) and glue the two tails together. you'll have to make two (2) strips for every one (1) hinge, a top half and bottom half. once all strips a done, take the wire and cut it to length of the width of the whole hinge (two strips), and glue pin into one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now find where the stock hinges were located on the body (before you shaved them:biggrin and notch out where the bottom half of the hinge will fit so that when completed the hinges will be flush in the door jam. (note: only notch out the bottom half of the hinge, cause the top half will be on the door).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now set the top half of the hinge into the bottom to complete the hinge and set the door in place to mark where the top half of the hinge will be located on the door. once that's done, simply notch the door where the top hinge will be, glue in place and TADA!!! "barn door" hinges! (note: I've only completed the bottom hinge in this picture to show the difference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these style hinges are the correct style to make for older (20's-40's) vehicles. plus they're fun as hell to make! if there's any questions, feel free to ask all you want:thumbsup:


always impressive as usual bro'...makes me wanna break out my '30s Ford Woody just to make hinges for it. but that build is for a rainy day...lol



machio said:


> Dam,checkin in with da Fam,say Sin7,it don't get know more Gangsta then that right there,sup Sinicle,you always raising the bar Bro,wicked hinges,Sup Tx,Main Hold Up,that's sick as fuck Homie,lovin that Bombita Wey,you steped your game up...


X2 :thumbsup::drama:



OFDatTX said:


> Thanks bro means alot. Just gotta get me some clear An spray it.





OFDatTX said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah I'll shoot it soon as I get the clear!


don't forget to foil it first bro'...i think it holds up a lot better foiling before clear. that way your clear can protect the foil work...instead of having to re-do foil work after handling your builds too much.


----------



## sinicle

Hey guys, my friend owns a trophy shop and I can get 1:1 carclub plaques cast for the club for like $15 each. They're the old school rectangle style. Cast aluminum. They look nice. Thought it'd be cool if everyone had a plaque to set up as part of a display. Call or text if you guys are interested.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Don't mean to get in yaws business, but would he do a Dynasty M.C.C. Plaque ?


----------



## dig_derange

LUGK strong as ever!


----------



## dig_derange

Oh yeah, hey I was messing around with this site Tumblr. Its this free blog format site where u can build ur own page. Link for mine in the sig line. We need to do 1 up for the crew!


----------



## TINGOS

SORRY GUYS,PINA'S INTERNET IS STILL DOWN.BUT HE WILL BE POSTING ASAP.WELL WE DOING OUR THING THIS YEAR WITH MORE COMPLETED KITS THAN LASTYEAR.IM A PROUD MEMBER OF THIS CLUB & WILL ALWAYS HELP OUT IN ANYWAY THAT I CAN CARNALES.WE ARE ONE.

L.U.G.K. IN THE HOUSE AS ALWAYS.KEEP BANGING.


----------



## machio

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Don't mean to get in yaws business, but would he do a Dynasty M.C.C. Plaque ?


 Wuts good Fam,ey Trend,pm Sinical,homies work on dem placks looks clean..


----------



## machio

Sorry for da wait Tx,we had to get another kit to spray the gold,homie never came trew with plating .here's some pics how it came out..


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> Sorry for da wait Tx,we had to get another kit to spray the gold,homie never came trew with plating .here's some pics how it came out..


Dammmm I luv it bro looks bad ass :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship: can't wait to get it homie, and y'all dint had to gold plate it bro. Let me know how much it's going to be bro.


----------



## sinicle

What'd y'all use for the gold? Alclad?


----------



## machio

Lol,nutin Tx,ey Sin,I mixed some candy gold,candy orange and sprayed the chrome,got it to match the foil..


----------



## dig_derange

That's dope Machio!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

machio said:


> Sorry for da wait Tx,we had to get another kit to spray the gold,homie never came trew with plating .here's some pics how it came out..


wow!!!!!


----------



## jevries

GOOD job on the hinges!!



sinicle said:


> since it's rare that I post progress pics in this thread, I figured I'd throw in a quick hinge "how to". I've already done a "barn door" hinge "how to" in my thread, but I'm bored before work....so deal with it!
> 
> to start, cut strips of aluminum and bend them around a stiff wire (paper clip is fine) and glue the two tails together. you'll have to make two (2) strips for every one (1) hinge, a top half and bottom half. once all strips a done, take the wire and cut it to length of the width of the whole hinge (two strips), and glue pin into one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now find where the stock hinges were located on the body (before you shaved them:biggrin and notch out where the bottom half of the hinge will fit so that when completed the hinges will be flush in the door jam. (note: only notch out the bottom half of the hinge, cause the top half will be on the door).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now set the top half of the hinge into the bottom to complete the hinge and set the door in place to mark where the top half of the hinge will be located on the door. once that's done, simply notch the door where the top hinge will be, glue in place and TADA!!! "barn door" hinges! (note: I've only completed the bottom hinge in this picture to show the difference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these style hinges are the correct style to make for older (20's-40's) vehicles. plus they're fun as hell to make! if there's any questions, feel free to ask all you want:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

jevries said:


> GOOD job on the hinges!!


thanks J! really means a lot!
where you been lately?


----------



## OFDatTX

That's A good tip Machio going have to try that bro, Thanks bro appreciate it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

machio said:


> Wuts good Fam,ey Trend,pm Sinical,homies work on dem placks looks clean..


 thanx homie!


----------



## TINGOS

*all gold deuce*



machio said:


> Sorry for da wait Tx,we had to get another kit to spray the gold,homie never came trew with plating .here's some pics how it came out..


sorry J.C you can't have this thing yet.I'm picking it up tonite to knock out the interior tomorrow.yo interior will be done tomorrow on this thing.lol.


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> sorry J.C you can't have this thing yet.I'm picking it up tonite to knock out the interior tomorrow.yo interior will be done tomorrow on this thing.lol.


 No problem wey. I was about to hit u up to see if u could get down on it. Can't wait to see it bro. And thanks fam for duece And the Monte I appreciate it alot means alot homies.


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> Sorry for da wait Tx,we had to get another kit to spray the gold,homie never came trew with plating .here's some pics how it came out..


 :wow:  :wow:  this came out badass machio


----------



## Trendsetta 68

machio said:


> Sorry for da wait Tx,we had to get another kit to spray the gold,homie never came trew with plating .here's some pics how it came out..


Wow, that's _*BEA*_utiful !!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83

machio said:


> Sorry for da wait Tx,we had to get another kit to spray the gold,homie never came trew with plating .here's some pics how it came out..


bad ass...that paint matches nice with the foil. always taking it to another level Machio bro'...:thumbsup::wow::loco::worship::run::drama:


----------



## RFFR

QVO HOMIETO'S!!!! Looking good !!!!


----------



## TINGOS

RFFR said:


> QVO HOMIETO'S!!!! Looking good !!!!


What up Joebro que haces?


----------



## dig_derange

just gotta say.. DAMN! saw that gold plating in person, man that shit came out badass.


----------



## ricezart

machio said:


> Sorry for da wait Tx,we had to get another kit to spray the gold,homie never came trew with plating .here's some pics how it came out..


Did I die and go to model car heaven :angel: so nice! You know I love the gold! That's the shit.....


----------



## downlow82

65rivi said:


> "Lethal Weapon" Replica created by Pina, paint job by Frost Customs.


i like the way u got down on the monte i started the build on one 13years ago never did anything else to it maybe ill get it done one day:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82

machio said:


> Sorry for da wait Tx,we had to get another kit to spray the gold,homie never came trew with plating .here's some pics how it came out..


yo homie your 62 is off the hook luv that paint:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

LUGK TO THA TOP !!!!


----------



## sinicle

mornin Jay:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

sinicle said:


> mornin Jay:wave:


 SUP BRO !!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

What's up familia !... Been working on the 51 convertible for the bomb build off. But most importantly, another LUGK addition !

Still needs a lot more body work, but it's coming together.


----------



## bigdogg323

Supp fellas :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

Sin7 said:


> What's up familia !... Been working on the 51 convertible for the bomb build off. But most importantly, another LUGK addition !Still needs a lot more body work, but it's coming together.


damn this is lookin sweet bro


----------



## 65rivi

Sin7 said:


> What's up familia !... Been working on the 51 convertible for the bomb build off. But most importantly, another LUGK addition !
> 
> Still needs a lot more body work, but it's coming together.



I like it! Have you decided on a color?....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

bigdogg323 said:


> damn this is lookin sweet bro


Thanks BigDogg



65rivi said:


> I like it! Have you decided on a color?....


Corona Cream to match the wheels


----------



## 65rivi

Sin7 said:


> What's up familia !... Been working on the 51 convertible for the bomb build off. But most importantly, another LUGK addition !<br>
> <br>
> Still needs a lot more body work, but it's coming together.<br>
> <br>
> <img src="http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1091/13211996/23510640/398658616.jpg" alt="" border="0"><br>
> <img src="http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1091/13211996/23510640/398658618.jpg" alt="" border="0">


<br><br><br>I like it! Have you decided on a color?....


Gonna look firme.


----------



## machio

Thanks Homies,means a lot,ey sin7,u getin Down with the bombita homie..


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

BADASS HOMIE !!


Sin7 said:


> What's up familia !... Been working on the 51 convertible for the bomb build off. But most importantly, another LUGK addition !Still needs a lot more body work, but it's coming together.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

machio said:


> Thanks Homies,means a lot,ey sin7,u getin Down with the bombita homie..


 62 lookin good bro !!


----------



## OFDatTX

luis that bomb is nice bro ! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

MY 61 VERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPPIN L.U.G.K.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

_*ON TO THE NEXT BUILD 64 IMPALA!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## jevries

Working on new stuff. When the time is right I post it.



sinicle said:


> thanks J! really means a lot!
> where you been lately?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## TINGOS

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> MY 61 VERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPPIN L.U.G.K.
> View attachment 368520
> View attachment 368521
> View attachment 368522
> View attachment 368519
> View attachment 368518


 Came out badass wey


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> MY 61 VERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPPIN L.U.G.K.
> View attachment 368520
> View attachment 368521
> View attachment 368522
> View attachment 368519
> View attachment 368518


 BUMPERS MAKE A DIFFERENCE !!


----------



## 65rivi

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> MY 61 VERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPPIN L.U.G.K.
> View attachment 368520
> 
> View attachment 368521
> 
> View attachment 368522
> 
> View attachment 368519
> 
> View attachment 368518



So, so, clean. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

65rivi said:


> So, so, clean. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 SUP RAUL ?!


----------



## OFDatTX

61 is bad ass bro!! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

dig_derange said:


> Yo, there's a contest at hobby town in arlington on Oct 15th


 Any body gonna rep at this one ?? I'm down !!


----------



## OFDatTX

jevries said:


> Working on new stuff. When the time is right I post it.


 Can't wait to see it J I know it's going to be bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Any body gonna rep at this one ?? I'm down !!


 If I get some builds finished up am try to make this one.


----------



## sinicle

@Luis: the 51 is killing it! Great job on the hinge work!!!

@jay: the 61 came together NICE!!!!! Not sure if I already asked this but are you leaving the boot white?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

sinicle said:


> @Luis: the 51 is killing it! Great job on the hinge [email protected]: the 61 came together NICE!!!!! Not sure if I already asked this but are you leaving the boot white?


 Nah, lookin for a flat pink color to paint it !


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Good guys show this weekend !! They have a model car competition too !! Anybody goin ?


----------



## sinicle

I love my career!








Now if I can learn to just translate my 1:1 talents to 1:24!!! Haha!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man thats CLEAN !!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> I love my career!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can learn to just translate my 1:1 talents to 1:24!!! Haha!


thats bad ass bro post pic of the whole car??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> MY 61 VERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPPIN L.U.G.K.
> View attachment 368520
> 
> View attachment 368521
> 
> View attachment 368522
> 
> View attachment 368519
> 
> View attachment 368518


Ooo, that ho is _*CLEAN !!!*_


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> I love my career!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can learn to just translate my 1:1 talents to 1:24!!! Haha!


was this from that ?corvair? you were doing?! comin out wicked!!


----------



## RFFR

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> MY 61 VERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPPIN L.U.G.K.
> View attachment 368520
> View attachment 368521
> View attachment 368522
> View attachment 368519
> View attachment 368518


 That really nice homiet!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## dfwr83

'61 Impy came out really clean bro'...Tingos got down on that interior. cant wait to c that '64...i know its gonna b as bad ass as the '61. 
bad ass interior work Sinicle bro'...really clean.

what's up L.U.G.K. everyone's getting down...im working on a new suspension set. i'll b break it out soon...


----------



## dig_derange

Nice work Sin!


----------



## dig_derange

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Good guys show this weekend !! They have a model car competition too !! Anybody goin ?


 Oooh, hell yeah! Where at?That 61 is fly! Lovin' it man.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

dig_derange said:


> Oooh, hell yeah! Where at?That 61 is fly! Lovin' it man.


 At Texas motor speedway !!


----------



## 65rivi

I'll be out there Saturday, but not taking any models. I will be pushing around my new flaked out Radio Flyer wagon though!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'll be there Saturday as well.


----------



## TINGOS

*TEXASFINEST 61*


----------



## 65rivi

Sin7 said:


> I'll be there Saturday as well.


Cool... I'll see you there Sin!


----------



## dig_derange

*Goodguys Car Show*

Yo, just did a lil recon work about the show this weekend. It's gonna be going on all weekend & I was a little confused as to what day & time we had to be there & all that shit.

I got ahold of this guy Scott who is running the model car contest. He says we pay the general admission to get in. No charge for to enter the models in the contest. It will be held in the IRL Garage, South Tunnel near the vendors. There will be categories for Best of Show, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Motor.. not sure of the others, but at least those. along with pedal cars and such. 

Models have to be entered by Saturday & stay the night. (that's when they judge them) Sunday they will anounce the winners. We will receive a free pass for Sunday to pick them up. Regarding them being left over night, he says they have been doing this for 5 years, have always been cautious, locked the place up & have had no incidents. 

http://www.lonestarnats.com/lsn/?gclid=CM-ttvLwwKsCFetdTAod6zRcrg


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: Looks like an awesome show :drama:good luck and take pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

TINGOS said:


>



Nice build :wow:


----------



## Lownslow302

looks good


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

WHOS ALL ROLLIN OUT THERE ?


dig_derange said:


> Yo, just did a lil recon work about the show this weekend. It's gonna be going on all weekend & I was a little confused as to what day & time we had to be there & all that shit.I got ahold of this guy Scott who is running the model car contest. He says we pay the general admission to get in. No charge for to enter the models in the contest. It will be held in the IRL Garage, South Tunnel near the vendors. There will be categories for Best of Show, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Motor.. not sure of the others, but at least those. along with pedal cars and such. Models have to be entered by Saturday & stay the night. (that's when they judge them) Sunday they will anounce the winners. We will receive a free pass for Sunday to pick them up. Regarding them being left over night, he says they have been doing this for 5 years, have always been cautious, locked the place up & have had no incidents. http://www.lonestarnats.com/lsn/?gclid=CM-ttvLwwKsCFetdTAod6zRcrg


----------



## sinicle

thanks everybody on the props on my 1:1 shit:biggrin:
yeah hock, it's the corvair. all thats left is to wrap up the custom console and the ugly fucker's outta my shop! :roflmao:


----------



## 65rivi

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> WHOS ALL ROLLIN OUT THERE ?


See yall there!


----------



## bigdogg323

TEXASFINEST63 said:


> MY 61 VERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPPIN L.U.G.K.
> View attachment 368520
> View attachment 368521
> View attachment 368522
> View attachment 368519
> View attachment 368518


:wow: this is badass bro :thumbsup: tingo u did a hell of a job this one wey :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## machio

That 61 is Sick J,Southern Houspetality,no dout,I see you getin it Done Sinicle,that's all that good Cush y'all be purtin in the wind over there,Say. Pina,get at ya boy,MIA.....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


>


:shocked:damn bad ass!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Nah, lookin for a flat pink color to paint it !


I once did a maroon carpet with black and red flocking. just put almost equal amounts of each color in a jar and shake it/mix it up, came out maroon. I bet you could do the same thing with red and white to make pink and it would give it a nice fabric look.


----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


>


*Dammit THAT IS NICE.*


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> I love my career!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can learn to just translate my 1:1 talents to 1:24!!! Haha!


 fuckin sweet Sin...
I have alot of catching up to do in terms of all the great work you guys have been putting down.. siince 
I went of my stupid (mid life criisis, cheap tail chase, and question my mortality relaps and debauhchury 
lastiing from Aug of my birthday until about now.. You know the Hydro dont hold alot back evan though this is 
a model forum... The truth is I have been making some stupid move's in sort of a (weekend at bernie's fashion)
for example i stoped at the this adut novelty store on day in Aug to get a $3.50 iteam but I told my self I would not let the meter mail person sneek up on my car? I was supposed to see her and prevent my car from getting a ticket
by putting change in the meter a just the last minute>> but it seams like all I did was blink. and I fucking got a $58 
ticket... so now a week or so later,, I pay the ticket.. Now that same night I am coming out of the apartment of 
this other covenant but not very exciting booty call at about 2;30 am.. and I just saved my car from being towed away.. I thought my car was out of the tow away zone.. I saved the car from being towed.. but i noticed an 85.00$
ticket that the guy put in my window any way........ Good times...
well listen.. I fucked up big time.,. I am out on bail... I got arrested the same day I posted this rivi video last week on youtube
I have been home a couple of hours now.. but I wanted to let you guys know that I thought about each n every one of you... and other Layitlow members....( I barley put one in the air, but it's doing it's job already,) along with the 
two val's i dropped before my long welcome home shower...
its seems my photo up loader is no longer working on lil? but I will try to load the video just the sane...




 alot of cat's I got to show some love too.. but I had to halla at my layitlow and my Lugk famila to let you know, whats up with my dumb ass... I will hit face book tomorrow.. much love follkks..


----------



## sinicle

you knuckle head hydro, I'm glad you're free and healthy (at least physically). NOW KEEP IT THAT WAY AND HIT THE BENCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we may play with plastic toys, but we're not kids anymore. keep your head on straight. I'll be back down in Nov to slap the shit outta ya if you keep fuckin up!


----------



## sinicle

The video came out good! Threw me off a bit when i saw my mug in there! Haha! 

Here's your new avitar


----------



## dig_derange

Good to hear from you Markie! sounds like you had some fun man. Nothing wrong with that as long as you know your limits enough & can make it back to where you need to be. Welcome back homie! It'll be nice having you back around.

Sin, that engine is on some Dr Frankenstein type of shit dude. fuckin crazy. 

local crew: hit me up tomorrow. I'm gonna try to get out to the show early.

PEACE


----------



## hocknberry

welcome back markie!!! i hope you got your shit straight bro!! like sin said........we play with "toys" but we aint lil boys!! keep it on a straightened arrow!!


----------



## Hydrohype

screwed up pretty good.. Put moms through hell again... Now I got to do a shiit load of damage control.
And I have no more cell # until the cops release it.. 
Much love guys...


----------



## TINGOS

*YO*



Hydrohype said:


> screwed up pretty good.. Put moms through hell again... Now I got to do a shiit load of damage control.
> And I have no more cell # until the cops release it..
> Much love guys...


what up my nig Hydro how you livin wey?Glad to see you on here.

yo Jay,I had hell with your regal headlights but I foiled them holes *****.They look good too,I'm all happy like a little kid.STUPID ***** TINGOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TINGOS said:


> what up my nig Hydro how you livin wey?Glad to see you on here.yo Jay,I had hell with your regal headlights but I foiled them holes *****.They look good too,I'm all happy like a little kid.STUPID ***** TINGOS IN THE HOUSE


 ALREADY !!


----------



## sinicle

morning fam:wave:


----------



## OFDatTX

Welcome back hydro. Glad u back homie.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> morning fam:wave:


 Was up sin. Good morning bro'


----------



## dig_derange

*Goodguys 2011 Model Contest*

just got back from the Goodguys contest. came back with a cpl wins for the LUGK fam..










Top Honors for Street Machine with the Conti.










& big ups to Tingos!! Best Interior on Sho Nuff


----------



## TINGOS

*AWEREADY*



dig_derange said:


> just got back from the Goodguys contest. came back with a cpl wins for the LUGK fam..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Honors for Street Machine with the Conti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & big ups to Tingos!! Best Interior on Sho Nuff


HELL YEAH DIG,WAY TO REPRESENT

DID THEY HAVE A LOWRIDER CLASS?


----------



## 65rivi

No lowrider class, and there weren't that many models. I was surprised that there wasnt more models. But they had some nice ones.


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> just got back from the Goodguys contest. came back with a cpl wins for the LUGK fam..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Honors for Street Machine with the Conti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & big ups to Tingos!! Best Interior on Sho Nuff


 Thats wats up homie much props bro. And to everyone fam.


----------



## sinicle

HELL YEAH! CONGRATS GUYS!!!! VERY WELL DESERVED!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

dig_derange said:


> just got back from the Goodguys contest. came back with a cpl wins for the LUGK fam..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Honors for Street Machine with the Conti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & big ups to Tingos!! Best Interior on Sho Nuff


Orale ! Congrats homie, well deserved !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

dig_derange said:


> just got back from the Goodguys contest. came back with a cpl wins for the LUGK fam..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Honors for Street Machine with the Conti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & big ups to Tingos!! Best Interior on Sho Nuff


congrats on the wins!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

CONGRATS ON THA WINS AT GOOD GUYS HOMIE !!


----------



## machio

Nice Work Digg,Always Reppin To The Fullest........


----------



## dig_derange

Thanks everybody. All praises due to the support from the club. You know I gotta get out & represent. This shit is our art form & needs to be seen & if for nothing else, to inspire others into building... nawmean!

Don't forget October 15th at Hobby Town in Arlington. Remember, we have to give these people a reason to give us our own category. 2 tables full of lowriders would do the trick.


----------



## MAZDAT

Congrats Dig!!!! Nice job


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Congrats on the wins Dig :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Sprayed some paint on the 51 today.


----------



## dig_derange

thanks everybody.

damn bro, that 51 is GANGSTA.


----------



## ricezart

dig_derange said:


> thanks everybody.
> 
> damn bro, that 51 is GANGSTA.



Congrats, to L.U.G.K job well done, Oh yeah! 51 clean


----------



## dfwr83

Sin7 said:


> Sprayed some paint on the 51 today.


what's up Sin7...'51s really clean bro'.


----------



## OFDatTX

thats a bad ass 51 luis! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

dig_derange said:


> thanks everybody.
> 
> damn bro, that 51 is GANGSTA.





ricezart said:


> Congrats, to L.U.G.K job well done, Oh yeah! 51 clean





dfwr83 said:


> what's up Sin7...'51s really clean bro'.





OFDatTX said:


> thats a bad ass 51 luis! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

went with a black top instead.. Calling this build "Black Gold"


----------



## OFDatTX

Thats bad ass bro.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Thanks homie!....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sin7 said:


> went with a black top instead.. Calling this build "Black Gold"


that looks good !


----------



## dig_derange

I like the black roof


----------



## TINGOS

*YO*



dig_derange said:


> I like the black roof


yup bomb is pretty.What up fam,Tingos been in the lab(dresser)doing some thangs.I'm a lil lost on 716-57 but I have a clue on what to do now.Need to send Sr Woodgrain 62 back home.Pina's internet still down but we here to ride for the club prez.It's going down Oct-15 Dig my nig.Also just finished Jay's blue regal interior,he gonna do the damn thang & put her together.Machio gave me some good news on monday with supplies,so you know what time it is homies.Clap your hands & stomp yo feet.Crunk Juice.Jay's son 62 is on the dresser along with Gabriel's 50 candy red tokita.I aint stoppin or getting a ticket,TINGOS doing a hit and run on these interiors.lol.


----------



## sandcast

SIn, nice 51.

I am kinda partial too making a bumper extension for the continental kit like you did on that 51. I saw a real 61 Imp I would like to model that way.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TINGOS said:


> yup bomb is pretty.What up fam,Tingos been in the lab(dresser)doing some thangs.I'm a lil lost on 716-57 but I have a clue on what to do now.Need to send Sr Woodgrain 62 back home.Pina's internet still down but we here to ride for the club prez.It's going down Oct-15 Dig my nig.Also just finished Jay's blue regal interior,he gonna do the damn thang & put her together.Machio gave me some good news on monday with supplies,so you know what time it is homies.Clap your hands & stomp yo feet.Crunk Juice.Jay's son 62 is on the dresser along with Gabriel's 50 candy red tokita.I aint stoppin or getting a ticket,TINGOS doing a hit and run on these interiors.lol.


can't wait to see what you bust out with Tingos :thumbsup:



sandcast said:


> SIn, nice 51.
> 
> I am kinda partial too making a bumper extension for the continental kit like you did on that 51. I saw a real 61 Imp I would like to model that way.


Thanks homie. I've always thought bumper extensions looked wierd but it ties up well with the bumper mocked up. 










** the left seam on the roof is crooked and will be fixed.


----------



## TINGOS

*WOW*



Sin7 said:


> can't wait to see what you bust out with Tingos :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie. I've always thought bumper extensions looked wierd but it ties up well with the bumper mocked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** the left seam on the roof is crooked and will be fixed.


STUPID CLEAN MY NIG,YOU THE OG MAN IN THE CLUB NOW.

OG-7


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TINGOS said:


> STUPID CLWAN MY NOG,YOU THE OG MAN IN THE CLUB NOW.
> 
> OG-7


lol thanks for the motivation and props Tingos.


----------



## 65rivi

Sin7 said:


> can't wait to see what you bust out with Tingos :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie. I've always thought bumper extensions looked wierd but it ties up well with the bumper mocked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** the left seam on the roof is crooked and will be fixed.


That is one bad build bro...


----------



## sinicle

** the left seam on the roof is crooked and will be fixed.[/QUOTE]

yep, looks like complete SHIT!!!!!:buttkick:












jk, looks amazing!:thumbsup:

the bomb build off is gonna be a tough one! there's some strong builders in that comp!


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## dfwr83

L.U.G.K. getting down with all the builds...bad ass fellas, can't wait to c all the builds come out.:thumbsup::wow::loco::worship::run::drama:


----------



## TINGOS

*NEW MEMEBERS,RFFR(JOEBRO) & STEVE*












































these models belong to Steve,the homie is from AUSTIN,TX.Oldschool builder.Joebro & Steve go wayback.Time to get the ball rollin.L.U.G.K. get down.Welcome to the club fellas.Also Steve is hitting up the Magnificos car show next month in Houston if anybody can try to make it or plan on sending thier kits down to the show.


----------



## sinicle

welcome to the family!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

nice:thumbsup:lugk gettin some top noch builders in the club!!good stuff


----------



## OFDatTX

welcome to fam homies !
and nice builds bro!


----------



## dig_derange

WOW nice work!! very impressive. Welcome to the fam. Good to see the expansion in Texas.


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> these models belong to Steve,the homie is from AUSTIN,TX.Oldschool builder.Joebro & Steve go wayback.Time to get the ball rollin.L.U.G.K. get down.Welcome to the club fellas.Also Steve is hitting up the Magnificos car show next month in Houston if anybody can try to make it or plan on sending thier kits down to the show.


bad ass work on them builds...glad to have you down with L.U.G.K. welcome to the fam. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

morning fam!!!

I hope all projects are going smooth. I got bored on the computer yesterday and laid out all my cards in the "bomb build off", strategically poor timing if I don't want folks to just copy my ideas. but I figure fuck it, if they're good enough to beat me, than they don't need to copy. and if they're not good enough to beat me, then I just taught them something new! :rofl: one of the things that I didn't post was all the accessories I plan on putting in that poor little truck, after all, it's the accessories that make a bomb! one of which is this:









traffic light finder!


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> morning fam!!!
> 
> I hope all projects are going smooth. I got bored on the computer yesterday and laid out all my cards in the "bomb build off", strategically poor timing if I don't want folks to just copy my ideas. but I figure fuck it, if they're good enough to beat me, than they don't need to copy. and if they're not good enough to beat me, then I just taught them something new! :rofl: one of the things that I didn't post was all the accessories I plan on putting in that poor little truck, after all, it's the accessories that make a bomb! one of which is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic light finder!


damn Sin that is small,Mastercraft


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> these models belong to Steve,the homie is from AUSTIN,TX.Oldschool builder.Joebro & Steve go wayback.Time to get the ball rollin.L.U.G.K. get down.Welcome to the club fellas.Also Steve is hitting up the Magnificos car show next month in Houston if anybody can try to make it or plan on sending thier kits down to the show.


those are bad ass!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> morning fam!!!
> 
> I hope all projects are going smooth. I got bored on the computer yesterday and laid out all my cards in the "bomb build off", strategically poor timing if I don't want folks to just copy my ideas. but I figure fuck it, if they're good enough to beat me, than they don't need to copy. and if they're not good enough to beat me, then I just taught them something new! :rofl: one of the things that I didn't post was all the accessories I plan on putting in that poor little truck, after all, it's the accessories that make a bomb! one of which is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic light finder!


:shocked:wow!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> morning fam!!!
> 
> I hope all projects are going smooth. I got bored on the computer yesterday and laid out all my cards in the "bomb build off", strategically poor timing if I don't want folks to just copy my ideas. but I figure fuck it, if they're good enough to beat me, than they don't need to copy. and if they're not good enough to beat me, then I just taught them something new! :rofl: one of the things that I didn't post was all the accessories I plan on putting in that poor little truck, after all, it's the accessories that make a bomb! one of which is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic light finder!


DAMN!!! :wow::worship::run::drama:


----------



## sinicle

thanks


----------



## TINGOS

AWEREADY,SHOW THIS WEEKEND.HOBBYTOWN.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> morning fam!!!I hope all projects are going smooth. I got bored on the computer yesterday and laid out all my cards in the "bomb build off", strategically poor timing if I don't want folks to just copy my ideas. but I figure fuck it, if they're good enough to beat me, than they don't need to copy. and if they're not good enough to beat me, then I just taught them something new! :rofl: one of the things that I didn't post was all the accessories I plan on putting in that poor little truck, after all, it's the accessories that make a bomb! one of which is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic light finder!


 Looks good wey!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TINGOS said:


> AWEREADY,SHOW THIS WEEKEND.HOBBYTOWN.


 LETS DO THIS !! LUGK REPPIN !!


----------



## TINGOS

caprice classic,aweready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............lol

ok let say a few words on here.Well Pina has all his colors for the Las Vegas car.Machio has all his blues for his vert lac replica build.Pina's internet still down & Machio may not be logging on but my ****** are still doing some thangs.We all get a little burned out but when my club brothers put they mind to it,shit will get done.Next month is the Magnificos car show in Houston.I'm gonna try & make that show to rep with the new memeber Steve.Well these are the words of the day I guess.


----------



## dig_derange

Yo, I'm not gonna be able to get out to this show. If anyone's down to take my builds, hit me up. I'll be all over Dallas tomorrow n can meetup wherever.


----------



## sinicle

my bomb for the build off may be done, want me to send it to rep the show?


----------



## TINGOS

dig_derange said:


> Yo, I'm not gonna be able to get out to this show. If anyone's down to take my builds, hit me up. I'll be all over Dallas tomorrow n can meetup wherever.


Raul is going Dig,also Jay.


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> my bomb for the build off may be done, want me to send it to rep the show?


come on with it wey


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> my bomb for the build off may be done, want me to send it to rep the show?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> Raul is going Dig,also Jay.


cool, I'll hit em up!


----------



## LUXMAN

Much props, to all you guys, baddass builders n good attitudes !!! Thats how ya ride!!!


----------



## TINGOS

LUXMAN said:


> Much props, to all you guys, baddass builders n good attitudes !!! Thats how ya ride!!!


GRACIAS LUXMAN.EVERYBODY ON LAYITLOW GETS DOWN WEY


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS said:


> come on with it wey


 Alright, but you gotta promise to have her home by 10pm! Who should I send her to?


----------



## OFDatTX

LUXMAN said:


> Much props, to all you guys, baddass builders n good attitudes !!! Thats how ya ride!!!


thanks bro' I know homies be getting down!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

ofdat I was told u do murals? If u do hit me up bro 4 sale/trade lmk


----------



## OFDatTX

hoppinmaddness said:


> ofdat I was told u do murals? If u do hit me up bro 4 sale/trade lmk


 U got a pm!


----------



## sinicle




----------



## sinicle

I knew something was rotten in Denmark. I kept staring at that steering wheel trying to figure out what I did wrong, it just didn't look right








And then it hit me! Haha! Quick fix


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> I knew something was rotten in Denmark. I kept staring at that steering wheel trying to figure out what I did wrong, it just didn't look right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then it hit me! Haha! Quick fix


DON'T LWT IT KICK YOU IN THE REAR WEY,YOU SHOW THAT STEERING WHEEL WHO'S BOSS.LOL.


----------



## sinicle

Word from the underground: Johnny's putting in work on the Vegas car


----------



## Tonioseven

Good shit goin' down up in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looking good u fellas don't fuck around always repp'n for ur club love it... And the builds top notch hands down!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

OMG ...... I can't wait to see that Vegas replica ! 



sinicle said:


> Word from the underground: Johnny's putting in work on the Vegas car


----------



## dig_derange

oooh Vegas is looking on point Johnny!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Vegas coming along real nice Johnny !


----------



## sinicle

New updates on Vegas:

















And yes Johnny, Vegas is looking VERY good! Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## COAST2COAST

dont know how i missed this one!!!whered u get that from?:biggrin:
nice start brotha


----------



## OFDatTX

Dammm Vegas is looking very nice!!


----------



## OFDatTX

COAST2COAST said:


> dont know how i missed this one!!!whered u get that from?:biggrin:nice start brotha


 Homie pina scratch build it!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

NICE BUILD HOMIE !! VEGAS LOOKIN GOOD !!


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> Word from the underground: Johnny's putting in work on the Vegas car


hell yea...replica king Johnny getting down on that Las Vegas. can't wait to c more...i know its gonna b off the hook.


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> New updates on Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Johnny, Vegas is looking VERY good! Can't wait to see this finished!


already...


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> New updates on Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Johnny, Vegas is looking VERY good! Can't wait to see this finished!


oh man, fades are looking CLEAN


----------



## OFDatTX

Posting this pics for my lil bro(Chris) he been getting down on his truck.


----------



## OFDatTX

And my broke lol. Am getting it repair dam iPhone good thing I had insurance on it. So sorry if I missed any txts or calls from the homies.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

SWEEEET fingerprinting !



OFDatTX said:


> Posting this pics for my lil bro(Chris) he been getting down on his truck.




OMG !!!!!! This is of the charts homie !


sinicle said:


> New updates on Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Johnny, Vegas is looking VERY good! Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## OFDatTX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> SWEEEET fingerprinting !OMG !!!!!! This is of the charts homie !


 Thanks trend !


----------



## ricezart

Trendsetta 68 said:


> SWEEEET fingerprinting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG !!!!!! This is of the charts homie !



dang trend, your bro gets down :thumbsup: look out! here comes future modelers!!! and that Vegas cars coming out sick :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

nice fingerprint work!! came out nice!! whats the plans for the top?!


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah Chris... nice work!


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> nice fingerprint work!! came out nice!! whats the plans for the top?!


 Thanks hock. I know bro getting down on the truck. Idk will see what he plan.


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> hell yeah Chris... nice work!


 LIL bro said thanks dig.


----------



## OFDatTX

ricezart said:


> dang trend, your bro gets down :thumbsup: look out! here comes future modelers!!! and that Vegas cars coming out sick :wow:


 I know LIL bro getting down.


----------



## sinicle

Hell yeah Chris, truck looks great!


----------



## 65rivi

sinicle said:


> New updates on Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Johnny, Vegas is looking VERY good! Can't wait to see this finished!



Vegas is looking DOPE! Straight sick!


----------



## 65rivi

OFDatTX said:


> Posting this pics for my lil bro(Chris) he been getting down on his truck.


Gotta love those mini trucks... paint looks nice and wet, just drippin!


----------



## PHXKSTM

damn i never knew bad ass builds


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good fam preciate the good words on the vegas replica an thanks to everybody else much props to machio for gettin down on the paint job!


----------



## sinicle

I got most the plumbing and wiring done on the engine. Just got to paint the coil and dist and do touch up. I still might throw on throttle linkage and vacum lines


----------



## dfwr83

OFDatTX said:


> Posting this pics for my lil bro(Chris) he been getting down on his truck.


hell yea...lil homie Chris doing it up. bad ass work carnalito...keep up the good work. :thumbsup::worship::run::drama:


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam preciate the good words on the vegas replica an thanks to everybody else much props to machio for gettin down on the paint job!


what's up mero-mero...Vegas looking really good bro'. 



sinicle said:


> I got most the plumbing and wiring done on the engine. Just got to paint the coil and dist and do touch up. I still might throw on throttle linkage and vacum lines


Damn!!! bad ass work wey...details are off the hook bro'. :worship:


----------



## TINGOS

FOR JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS said:


> FOR JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah right you little post whore! I knew you couldn't stay away!!!:roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

GOOD MORNING MY FELLOW UNDERGROUND KINGS!


----------



## TINGOS

*WHAT UP WEY*



sinicle said:


> GOOD MORNING MY FELLOW UNDERGROUND KINGS!


QUE ONDA WEY,FUCK THE TEXAS RANGERS.I HATE BASEBALL,SORRY ASS MFO LET ME DOWN BIG TIME


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS said:


> FOR JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YO JOHNNY THIS CAR IS STUPID CLEAN WEY.GET YO SHINE ON.


----------



## dig_derange

wutup fellas!! you guys are killin' it!! I'm hoping to get some work in tonight & get something finished SOON..


----------



## TINGOS

dig_derange said:


> wutup fellas!! you guys are killin' it!! I'm hoping to get some work in tonight & get something finished SOON..


good I'll be the cheerleader wey,GO DIG GO DIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> FOR JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats sick!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

OFDatTX said:


> Posting this pics for my lil bro(Chris) he been getting down on his truck.


nice!! bad ass tape work!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> just got back from the Goodguys contest. came back with a cpl wins for the LUGK fam.. Fuck yea Dig.. Congratulations homie...
> (I had to get my ninja on for minute) all the builds look good you guys....
> 
> much love.... your boy hydro is starting to day dream about the bench again... I still got to finish up
> the trey, and the glasshouse... _the griills of both cars have been sitting on my bench collecting dust
> _since Aug...
> real big shout out to the New Members.... welcome to the family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Honors for Street Machine with the Conti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & big ups to Tingos!! Best Interior on Sho Nuff


 damm I forgot how to post..


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> damm I forgot how to post..


you? :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: supp storyman wea u been homie :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


>


DAMN THIS IS LOOKING BADASS :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX

chris said thanks for the props that it means alot. and that is always an insparation to see all your bad ass work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X 1,000,000 That is to SIK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

TINGOS said:


> FOR JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THATS COMMING ALONG REAL NICE..WHAT DID YOU START OUT WITH FOR A BODY?


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> FOR JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


fuck'n off the hook...mero-mero's gonna bust on this one. they don't call him the replica king for nothing...:worship:Johnny:worship:el rey Pina:worship:


----------



## gseeds

TINGOS said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking killer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

*SKILLS, SKILLS! You know you got em!*

[QUOTE
=TINGOS;14729952]

































FOR JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## TINGOS

*JOHNNY'S UPCOMMING BUILDS*




























PINA'S PREGRESS PICS


----------



## 65rivi

Se Vale!


----------



## dig_derange

that lineup is on another level!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TINGOS said:


> PINA'S PREGRESS PICS



*Chingon !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> you? :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: supp storyman wea u been homie :biggrin:


 I'm good, brother
I will be back at it soon..


----------



## TINGOS

Hydrohype said:


> I'm good, brother
> I will be back at it soon..


good to hear kinfolk,hit me up wey


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> PINA'S PREGRESS PICS


amazing builds homie!!!!!!!:worship::machinegun::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> amazing builds homie!!!!!!!:worship::machinegun::thumbsup:


thanks oldskool for the props






this rolla is for the homie Pina'sLRMreplicas-L.U.G.K. mfo prez,my *****


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good fam had a quick min to get on lil been meaning to welcome the new fam thanks alot to everybody for the good words means alot! sup lil chris truck looking good much props on the paint job txuffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


> good to hear kinfolk,hit me up wey


will do homiie, this week....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


>


 this is clean homie much props!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> these models belong to Steve,the homie is from AUSTIN,TX.Oldschool builder.Joebro & Steve go wayback.Time to get the ball rollin.L.U.G.K. get down.Welcome to the club fellas.Also Steve is hitting up the Magnificos car show next month in Houston if anybody can try to make it or plan on sending thier kits down to the show.


these are some clean builds homie welcome to the fam!:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

LUGK TTT....!!


----------



## dfwr83

what's up carnales...wanted to hit LIL up, don't know how long my internet is gonna b working for. got it working for now...hope it stays on. been slacking big time on my builds also...i need to get back on it. i'll post up some pics asap...if my internet doesn't go out on me again. keep up the good work fellas...


----------



## TINGOS

dfwr83 said:


> what's up carnales...wanted to hit LIL up, don't know how long my internet is gonna b working for. got it working for now...hope it stays on. been slacking big time on my builds also...i need to get back on it. i'll post up some pics asap...if my internet doesn't go out on me again. keep up the good work fellas...


what it do Master-D.Take yo time my nig.Yo work can not be rushed for the way you be putting it down


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS said:


> what it do Master-D.Take yo time my nig.Yo work can not be rushed for the way you be putting it down


you know, for someone who swore off LIL for a bit, you're still here more than Markie!:roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> you know, for someone who swore off LIL for a bit, you're still here more than Markie!:roflmao:


damn Sin just send me to my room while you at it.lol.
don't hate & telling the truth when I said I have 5 kits left to do & I already posted one,4 left to go carnal.No need for ninja mode like everybody else on layitlow who have their computers on all day with an open page for the model section waiting for peeps to post stuff up.Why hide,what they scared of,me no sabe?But, it's all good I'd rather be on here looking at stuff rather than facebooking all day like my friends that be on there.My homies ask how come I finally open a fb page,my answer was easy-Layitlow model section.I'm a car guy Sin & stand up lowrider representer.Now back to my room since you're grounding me.lol.


no worries Sin I always post up on LIL before I post on fb


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam had a quick min to get on lil been meaning to welcome the new fam thanks alot to everybody for the good words means alot! sup lil chris truck looking good much props on the paint job txuffin:


thanks homie just trying to catch up to dallas chapter u know ? LIL chris said thanks for all the props on his truck 

Las Vegas is coming bad ass wey cant wait to see it done homie! :worship::worship: REPLICA KING :worship::worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> you know, for someone who swore off LIL for a bit, you're still here more than Markie!:roflmao:





TINGOS said:


> damn Sin just send me to my room while you at it.lol.
> don't hate & telling the truth when I said I have 5 kits left to do & I already posted one,4 left to go carnal.No need for ninja mode like everybody else on layitlow who have their computers on all day with an open page for the model section waiting for peeps to post stuff up.Why hide,what they scared of,me no sabe?But, it's all good I'd rather be on here looking at stuff rather than facebooking all day like my friends that be on there.My homies ask how come I finally open a fb page,my answer was easy-Layitlow model section.I'm a car guy Sin & stand up lowrider representer.Now back to my room since you're grounding me.lol.
> 
> 
> no worries Sin I always post up on LIL before I post on fb


you know I only just now have started to sort of ninja my way around a little... my email is always full of face book shit from the homies on the site, but most of the time I dont even look... because it is hard for a motha fucka to look at something that he 
love's, done by his peep's and not get caught all up with fever... hell I dont even know how to post pic's on this site any more?
but I will always consider lil to be more of my home base! before facebook....:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

*A LITTLE IN THE AIR, FOR MY FAMILY ALL OVER THE WORLD..*



















:thumbsup:
I think I got it? opp's (pictures of different 2011 build project) 
sorry about that Guy's... Hell maybe I can say its model related? I want a
decal mural... Kid's dont try this at home.. this is for medical purpose's only..
DONT FORGET TO VOTE!


----------



## dig_derange

wutup fellas!!! Markie, good to see you back bro... 

Hey what's up w/ a lil meeting?? I need a reason to kick it w/ some homies & have a few beers!


----------



## dig_derange

*Sinicle got flows!*

check it out right here.. some live shit :drama:

http://soundcloud.com/digderange/sinicle


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


> damn Sin just send me to my room while you at it.lol.
> don't hate & telling the truth when I said I have 5 kits left to do & I already posted one,4 left to go carnal.No need for ninja mode like everybody else on layitlow who have their computers on all day with an open page for the model section waiting for peeps to post stuff up.Why hide,what they scared of,me no sabe?But, it's all good I'd rather be on here looking at stuff rather than facebooking all day like my friends that be on there.My homies ask how come I finally open a fb page,my answer was easy-_*Layitlow model section*_.I'm a car guy Sin & stand up lowrider representer.Now back to my room since you're grounding me.lol.
> 
> 
> no worries Sin I always post up on LIL before I post on fb


where is that shit at?! i hate facebook like no other, i just hit it up for club shit here and there!! i knew there was a layitlow groupe thingy!! hook a brother up tingos!!! or anyone else?! maybe id hit FB more often?!


----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> check it out right here.. some live shit :drama:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/digderange/sinicle


i heard this from the off topic post!! NICE SIN!! were you really drunk or just part of the "search" tab?!


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> i heard this from the off topic post!! NICE SIN!! were you really drunk or just part of the "search" tab?!


I was a bit tipsy. I tend to tie one on when I perform. I've actually blown shows cause I got too hammered before going on!:roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 387923
> View attachment 387924
> View attachment 387927
> :thumbsup:
> I think I got it? opp's (pictures of different 2011 build project)
> sorry about that Guy's... Hell maybe I can say its model related? I want a
> decal mural... Kid's dont try this at home.. this is for medical purpose's only..
> DONT FORGET TO VOTE!


MAN.... you check in after how long with " i feel guilty for doin this and that and puttin one in the air, i got locked up" and you are gonna post some pics of weed markie!? FOR REAL BRO?! WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU AT?! SORRY BRO...BUT "A REAL FRIEND WILL TELL A FRIEND WHEN THEY ARE FUCKIN UP" AS A WISE MAN ONCE TOLD ME!! and right now MARKIE...... you are fuckin up!! check yah self markie! take a step back and look for a few seconds at least!! IM SORRY TO WHORE THE LUGK THREAD BROTHERS..... but i knew markie before the level he's on right now!


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> check it out right here.. some live shit :drama:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/digderange/sinicle


 dammm sinn that shit was very well delivered.. it almost did not sound like you.. until you did the one about family shitting on you?
you do got flow's

Now Hock.. I have fallen way to far in my whole to be anything but, HUMBLE.. from a legal point of view, and my own self esteem
ll have to do so much damage control it aint funny.... I totally see the logic and the concern in what you are saying Hock...
This is the first and only time I have posted any pictures' of that nature.(I was holden back) And It was a legal grow, I've had my paper work in order so far! 
you should see what other guys post on youtube and other site's! they post everything from small illegal gorilla grow's,
closet hydro grow's.. to big fuckin commercial operations... and the truth is I often think of the Lugk family when I sit back and put one in the air! And I spent along time in 2011 without puffing any medication.. because this was my year that i was going take advantage of this west coast sun and grow my own... I do admit it's time I post some automotive effort in some way!
I'm really joanzinng for my rag 68 and my 63 back and some other shit. But I got a painted glasshouse that's hear... that dig put a 
dope ass foil job on...so yea Hock your right bro.. I GOT ISSUES... and a mofo dont mean to bring any negativity to something that 
everybody has kept so positive.. 
in order...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man yaw havin' fun up in here ! Thats what it's all about !


----------



## sinicle

I agree with hock on a few levels, and I have called Markie out on those in the past. but hydro's like a retarded cousin that seems to be off in his own little world sometimes, we're just happy when he makes an appearance to show us he's still alive. and in Markie's defense, Cali (right now) is CRAZY lax on bud laws. I work for a farmer who has (had as of last week...harvest) 7 gardens with 99 plants each, three of the gardens are in city limits, and the most that he got was a sheriff came and told him that 2 of the gardens were too close to schools and he had 3weeks to take down the plants. that was a week before harvest.


but that does not take away from the fact that hydro has had his head up his ass for a minute now. IMO he needs to focus more on plastic cars than plastic women, stay the fuck off youtube and porn sites and hit the bench more! I love you Markie, I wouldn't say shit if I didn't. by the way I tried to call you. I'm gonna be in your area next weekend if you wanna meet up. there's a car show in Santa Ana next Sunday.....


----------



## sinicle

BTW hock, I'm more worried about the crack than the pot!:roflmao:

sorry Markie, I couldn't help it you little basehead!:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> BTW hock, I'm more worried about the crack than the pot!:roflmao:
> 
> sorry Markie, I couldn't help it you little basehead!:biggrin:


Hey can you blow this picture up a little?


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> BTW hock, I'm more worried about the crack than the pot!:roflmao:
> 
> sorry Markie, I couldn't help it you little basehead!:biggrin:


:rofl: now thats funny!!


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> Hey can you blow this picture up a little?


haha! you might be able to. I just found it on google and copied it to my photobucket. that's the size it came out and I don't know shit about editing.:dunno:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW

DEC.3 2011*
Setup.. 8am -...12pm
Show 12 to 5*
LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*

FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*

Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*

FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## TINGOS

*RIDINDIRTY PROJECTS*























































puttin the regal together,aweready


----------



## sinicle

looking good TINGOS! nice line up


----------



## hocknberry

tingos....can you snap some pics of the regals undies on the front end a-arms....i wanna see how it got its locked up look! im grindin on my monte wagon goin with the same treatment! i cut my a-arms off the x-member but have extra parts if it would look right and be easier the stock way?! thanks playa!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Thanks for postin my pics Tingos !! Post the other pics I sent u too !! 

L U G K .... REPPIN !!


----------



## TINGOS

*RIDINDIRTY's regal*


----------



## TINGOS

*more pics*























































thanks for letting me foil the regal Jay,the headlights were a good challenge foe me.TINGOS & RIDINDIRTY in the house reppin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

L U G K ... TTT...


----------



## sinicle

the Regal looks clean! good job Jay!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

sinicle said:


> the Regal looks clean! good job Jay!


Thanks homie !!


----------



## dig_derange

Regal is dope!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

dig_derange said:


> Regal is dope!!


Thanks bro !!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

NEXT ON THA TABLE IS MY SONS 62 !!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

damn dat regal nice!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*YO*



GABRIEL(SCARFACE) said:


> damn dat regal nice!!!


Gabriel I'm starting on your 50 today


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

awready!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That REgal is insane ! Love that interior !

Hey Tingos... I can see you buildin' this replica !












I love this paint job !


----------



## drnitrus

I am lovin that paintjob!


----------



## TINGOS

*wtf*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> That REgal is insane ! Love that interior !
> 
> Hey Tingos... I can see you buildin' this replica !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this paint job !



not me..................you with your paint jobs.I yhink this one is for you wey


----------



## hocknberry

a-arms on the regal from the donk kit?!


----------



## Hydrohype

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> L U G K ... TTT...


 every body is right.. Mr Ridindrty64 has got a some bad ass piece's...
Good work bro..
what's up L U G K? GOOD MORNING YALL!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

hocknberry said:


> a-arms on the regal from the donk kit?!


Yea the lowers , just trimmed a Lil to lower it . The uppers are from the 66 rivi lowrider kit .


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Hydrohype said:


> every body is right.. Mr Ridindrty64 has got a some bad ass piece's...
> Good work bro..
> what's up L U G K? GOOD MORNING YALL!


THANKS BRO !!


----------



## sinicle

morning hydro! im gonna be in your neck of the woods this weekend, we need to kick it!


----------



## sinicle

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h] There are currently 13 users browsing this forum. (3 members & 10 guests)


sinicle
OFDatTX
LUGK OWNS THIS BITCH!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> morning hydro! im gonna be in your neck of the woods this weekend, we need to kick it!


 MY BRO LOST HIS DAD, YESTERDAY TO CANCER,, THERE IS A CHANCE A BUNCH OF HIS FAMILY IS GOING TO HAVE SOME KIND 
OF CRUZZ THIS WEEK AS PART OF HIS POP'S SERVICE.. IM GOING TO PUT MY BATT'S ON THE CHARGER TOMORROW,
JUST IN CASE... DOUG YOU AND THE MISS ARE FAMILY, YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME.. i DONT HAVE ANYBODYS NUMBER 
ANY MORE.. 818-437-4819... I DONT DO PICTURE TEXT..AND i DONT BROWSE THE WEB WITH MY PHONE...
I AM OLD SCHOOL.. MY PC HAS FLOPPY CAPABILITY'S AND AN 8 TRACK PLAYER!


----------



## TINGOS

*WTF*



sinicle said:


> *Users Browsing this Forum*
> 
> There are currently 13 users browsing this forum. (3 members & 10 guests)
> 
> 
> sinicle
> OFDatTX
> LUGK OWNS THIS BITCH!!!!


naw I don't think so.


----------



## TINGOS

Hydrohype said:


> MY BRO LOST HIS DAD, YESTERDAY TO CANCER,, THERE IS A CHANCE A BUNCH OF HIS FAMILY IS GOING TO HAVE SOME KIND
> OF CRUZZ THIS WEEK AS PART OF HIS POP'S SERVICE.. IM GOING TO PUT MY BATT'S ON THE CHARGER TOMORROW,
> JUST IN CASE... DOUG YOU AND THE MISS ARE FAMILY, YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME.. i DONT HAVE ANYBODYS NUMBER
> ANY MORE.. 818-437-4819... I DONT DO PICTURE TEXT..AND i DONT BROWSE THE WEB WITH MY PHONE...
> I AM OLD SCHOOL.. MY PC HAS FLOPPY CAPABILITY'S AND AN 8 TRACK PLAYER!


sup Hydro,sorry to here about your homies dad passing.Nice to see you typing words on here for us to read wey.Text my number in a few.


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS said:


> thanks for letting me foil the regal Jay,the headlights were a good challenge foe me.TINGOS & RIDINDIRTY in the house reppin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


can't wait for the Partidas car show,gonna rep


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TINGOS said:


> can't wait for the Partidas car show,gonna rep


AWWREADY !!


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


> sup Hydro,sorry to here about your homies dad passing.Nice to see you typing words on here for us to read wey.Text my number in a few.


GRACIAS CARNAL,, you guys still give me a safe place to be me... yea my boy's dad had hung in there for a while... I really think pop's 
left this Earth with a lighter heart? because his son just got home 5 month's ago,,from an 8 year stretch... man life is so short..
you guys better embrace the people that you love while you can! even if they are a pain in your ass! 
Tingos I posted up my new number.. I will be free this after noon after I pick moms up for her grocery run..
I dont have any body's number any more..it was all in the other phone..


----------



## TINGOS

Hydrohype said:


> GRACIAS CARNAL,, you guys still give me a safe place to be me... yea my boy's dad had hung in there for a while... I really think pop's
> left this Earth with a lighter heart? because his son just got home 5 month's ago,,from an 8 year stretch... man life is so short..
> you guys better embrace the people that you love while you can! even if they are a pain in your ass!
> Tingos I posted up my new number.. I will be free this after noon after I pick moms up for her grocery run..
> I dont have any body's number any more..it was all in the other phone..



yo I called you lastnite Hydro.Que onda with my nig Machio?M.I.A. or something.Well my nigs if yall have time to hellp rep at the Partidas toy drive in Oak Cliff Dec 3 let me know,if not so I can take the models for yall down there.Jay wants to have a table full of kits but we gonna need 2 tables that day for sure.Also Nov 20 I'm driving down to Houston to help the homie Steve from Austin represent.L.U.G.K. will be in full force so I hope the Slam Crew will be present to kick it with an out of towner name TINGOS.Drnitris lives in H-town tambien I think would be cool to kick it with that O.G. in his city.Raul told me a while back que he is suppose to be taking photos at the show,so see what happens my nigs.FTW.


----------



## OFDatTX

was up fam?
was up hydro glad u back and posting we missed u around here bro
it was to quite on this site without you! glad to see u back bro!

that regal is bad ass homie mad props wey :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

I'll be REPPIN in Odessa next Wk !! LUGK.


----------



## 65rivi

Dirty, can you take my Monte?....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

65rivi said:


> Dirty, can you take my Monte?....


YES SIR ...


----------



## dig_derange

wutup fam! yeah, I'm down for the Partida's show. & Tingos, if you wanna take Sho Nuff or any of the others lmk. I'll be in Irving most of the week & can meetup whenever.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wud up LUGK !

Sorry for your homies loss Hydro... Trend sends his condolences.


----------



## sinicle

You're an awesome builder and an even better man trend. Very considerate. You and builders like you are an asset to this art form.


----------



## LGV-903

all nice buildz bt the mc u killin em :bowrofl:


----------



## LGV-903

that regal is sick clean build mad props.....


TINGOS said:


> thanks for letting me foil the regal Jay,the headlights were a good challenge foe me.TINGOS & RIDINDIRTY in the house reppin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LGV-903

bad azz build propz the body chrome lookz clean


TINGOS said:


>


----------



## LGV-903

awsome modelz 


65rivi said:


>


----------



## LGV-903

U.G.K PROPZ GUYZ KEEP UP THE BADAZZ BUILDS!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

*Yup*



LGV-903 said:


> U.G.K PROPZ GUYZ KEEP UP THE BADAZZ BUILDS!!!!!!


Thanks longview Texas


----------



## sinicle

Tried to hangout with Marie today, but he flaked on me like Kellogs! Oh well, some other time I guess...


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> Tried to hangout with Marie today, but he flaked on me like Kellogs! Oh well, some other time I guess...


he+marie= tranny!! *LOL what are you doin sin?! :run:*


----------



## sinicle

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Talk about a type-o! I meant marKie! Ha! That's some good shit right there!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Tried to hangout with Marie today, but he flaked on me like Kellogs! Oh well, some other time I guess...


:wow: marie huh :naughty: hmmmmmm :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 65rivi

Got Stranglehold polished up and back on the shelf... can't wait to show it off in Houston this weekend! I won't be able to go, but Tingo's is taking it for me. Now time to finish my next project....

Finally got around to doing some work on the frame and placing all the holes and brackets for the working suspension, floating hydro rack in the trunk, molded floor dash, and rear valance for the interior.... now time to send it out for paint... this one is going to be one for the books.


----------



## dig_derange

65rivi said:


> View attachment 392577
> 
> 
> Got Stranglehold polished up and back on the shelf... can't wait to show it off in Houston this weekend! I won't be able to go, but Tingo's is taking it for me. Now time to finish my next project....
> 
> Finally got around to doing some work on the frame and placing all the holes and brackets for the working suspension, floating hydro rack in the trunk, molded floor dash, and rear valance for the interior.... now time to send it out for paint... this one is going to be one for the books.
> 
> View attachment 392580


That Monte is gonna be dope man.


----------



## sinicle

65rivi said:


> View attachment 392577
> 
> 
> Got Stranglehold polished up and back on the shelf... can't wait to show it off in Houston this weekend! I won't be able to go, but Tingo's is taking it for me. Now time to finish my next project....
> 
> Finally got around to doing some work on the frame and placing all the holes and brackets for the working suspension, floating hydro rack in the trunk, molded floor dash, and rear valance for the interior.... now time to send it out for paint... this one is going to be one for the books.
> 
> View attachment 392580



"strangle Hold" is a very appropreate name for that ranfla, anyone fool enough to try compete with it will get the life choked out of'em!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

65rivi said:


> View attachment 392577
> 
> 
> Got Stranglehold polished up and back on the shelf... can't wait to show it off in Houston this weekend! I won't be able to go, but Tingo's is taking it for me. Now time to finish my next project....
> 
> Finally got around to doing some work on the frame and placing all the holes and brackets for the working suspension, floating hydro rack in the trunk, molded floor dash, and rear valance for the interior.... now time to send it out for paint... this one is going to be one for the books.
> 
> View attachment 392580


the monte looks badass raul keep it up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

amazing work fellas....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

LUGK GONNA REP HARD IN H-TOWN !!!


----------



## TINGOS

*Gabriel's 50 bomb truck*









































































came out super CLEAN Jay,dropping bombs my nig.Another L.U.G.K. truck.Hope you like it Mr. Scareface.


----------



## TINGOS

65rivi said:


> View attachment 392577
> 
> 
> Got Stranglehold polished up and back on the shelf... can't wait to show it off in Houston this weekend! I won't be able to go, but Tingo's is taking it for me. Now time to finish my next project....
> 
> Finally got around to doing some work on the frame and placing all the holes and brackets for the working suspension, floating hydro rack in the trunk, molded floor dash, and rear valance for the interior.... now time to send it out for paint... this one is going to be one for the books.
> 
> View attachment 392580


time to rep it wey.


----------



## sinicle

looks good!!!! I liked the original oval design in the bed almost as much as the finished product!


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> looks good!!!! I liked the original oval design in the bed almost as much as the finished product!


I used the wrong colors the first time is what happen,it's cool though these trucks are easy to do.We just make another one.lol.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

IMA FINISH MY SONS 62 TONITE !! 

LUGK GONNA REP HARD !!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

THANKS !!


TINGOS said:


> came out super CLEAN Jay,dropping bombs my nig.Another L.U.G.K. truck.Hope you like it Mr. Scareface.


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> THANKS !!


everything go good wey we should have 40 models at the show.no less than 35


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TINGOS said:


> everything go good wey we should have 40 models at the show.no less than 35


Set them up like a show in the show !!! The fully done ones on full displays , and the street ones lined up . That will look bad ass !!


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Set them up like a show in the show !!! The fully done ones on full displays , and the street ones lined up . That will look bad ass !!


yup Steve from Austin will be on the turn table,we rollin down there to support him,he has the radical.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TINGOS said:


> yup Steve from Austin will be on the turn table,we rollin down there to support him,he has the radical.


AWWREADY !!


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


 thanks Pancho


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


Thanks homie ! Yours are badass too !!


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> IMA FINISH MY SONS 62 TONITE !!
> 
> LUGK GONNA REP HARD !!!


I stayed up till 2 lastnite finishing that interior wey.lol.I halfassed the front seats wey,but I was tired,I'll redo them after houston.It's foiled too.lol.My son Juanito (2yrs old) was standing on a stool next to me for 3 hours wey.Puttin his hot wheels on the dresser.I think he gonna take over the interior when he get older.The INTERIOR KING lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TINGOS said:


> I stayed up till 2 lastnite finishing that interior wey.lol.I halfassed the front seats wey,but I was tired,I'll redo them after houston.It's foiled too.lol.My son Juanito (2yrs old) was standing on a stool next to me for 3 hours wey.Puttin his hot wheels on the dresser.I think he gonna take over the interior when he get older.The INTERIOR KING lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THATS KOO !


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

djskillz214 said:


> View attachment 394132
> View attachment 394133


BEST MODEL AWARD !!


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> I stayed up till 2 lastnite finishing that interior wey.lol.I halfassed the front seats wey,but I was tired,I'll redo them after houston.It's foiled too.lol.My son Juanito (2yrs old) was standing on a stool next to me for 3 hours wey.Puttin his hot wheels on the dresser.I think he gonna take over the interior when he get older.The INTERIOR KING lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Set them up like a show in the show !!! The fully done ones on full displays , and the street ones lined up . That will look bad ass !!


fuck yeah.. great idea.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good luck homies ! I know yaw gonna have fun ! take plenty of flicks off the L.U.G.K line-up ...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

LUGK TTT ......


----------



## topd0gg

LGV-903 said:


> awsome modelz


Bad ass


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

62 is done !! Tingos has Tha pics !!


----------



## TINGOS

*Winky-62 (Jay's son)*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

alright after H-Town I'm cutting my next 5 kits open,we have enough street cars L.U.G.K. family!Time to take up more space on the tables for the shows my nigs.Thanks to Jay,Gabriel & Eric for puttin down for D-Town to rep the m.c.c. & adding 10 cars to the clube.I've known these ****** half my life & are always in the lowrider mix from cars,bikes,model cars,car shows,grand openings,weddings,15's & toy drive.TRUE LOWRIDERS right here-DALLAS LOWRIDERS-.hATS OFF TO MY HOMIES FOR JOINING THE CREW.L.U.G.K. is dedicated to this shit from far & near we are one.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

AWWREADY BRO !! THANKS FOR LETTING US KNOW HOW U FEEL ABOUT US BRO !! U KNOW WE LOWRIDERS FOR LIFE !! CANT STOP AND WON'T STOP !! WE GONNA REP THAT LUGK THE ONLY WAY WE KNOW HOW .... TO THA MOTHAFUCKIN FULLEST !! JUST LIKE ME AND MY BROS DO FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS !! ITS NOT JUST A HOBBY ,IT'S IV LIFE !! 





TINGOS said:


> alright after H-Town I'm cutting my next 5 kits open,we have enough street cars L.U.G.K. family!Time to take up more space on the tables for the shows my nigs.Thanks to Jay,Gabriel & Eric for puttin down for D-Town to rep the m.c.c. & adding 10 cars to the clube.I've known these ****** half my life & are always in the lowrider mix from cars,bikes,model cars,car shows,grand openings,weddings,15's & toy drive.TRUE LOWRIDERS right here-DALLAS LOWRIDERS-.hATS OFF TO MY HOMIES FOR JOINING THE CREW.L.U.G.K. is dedicated to this shit from far & near we are one.


----------



## TINGOS

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> AWWREADY BRO !! THANKS FOR LETTING US KNOW HOW U FEEL ABOUT US BRO !! U KNOW WE LOWRIDERS FOR LIFE !! CANT STOP AND WON'T STOP !! WE GONNA REP THAT LUGK THE ONLY WAY WE KNOW HOW .... TO THA MOTHAFUCKIN FULLEST !! JUST LIKE ME AND MY BROS DO FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS !! ITS NOT JUST A HOBBY ,IT'S IV LIFE !!



10-4 Jay,we gots a long way to go.lol.But, aint new to this so you know what time it is.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

3 WHEELIN DUECE !!




TINGOS said:


>


----------



## 65rivi

Jay goodluck in Odessa bro!


----------



## TINGOS

*Raul*



65rivi said:


> Jay goodluck in Odessa bro!


his kits are going to houston


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

65rivi said:


> Jay goodluck in Odessa bro!


Already , gotta take my big models to Odessa !! Thanks bro !!


----------



## OFDatTX

THAT 50 IS DOPE HOMIE, AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOMIES ON THE SHOW, AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> THAT 50 IS DOPE HOMIE, AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOMIES ON THE SHOW, AND HAVE FUN!


x2! wish I could be there!


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS picking the kits from all the L.U.G.K. Dallas chapter members & hittin I-45 south H-Town bound.We didn't make preregistration but its all good L.U.G.K. will be in full force my nigs,it's going down in Houston manana fool.


----------



## sinicle

TAKE LOTS OF PICS FOOL! I WANNA SEE WHAT IM MISSIN!:rofl:


----------



## sinicle

YOU DAMN KIDS NEED TO LEARN YOUR HISTORY!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> TAKE LOTS OF PICS FOOL! I WANNA SEE WHAT IM MISSIN!:rofl:


:yes: X2!!!! WHAT HE SAID :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> :yes: X2!!!! WHAT HE SAID :cheesy:


x3!! AND HELL YAH TO SOME GOODIE MOB!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> x3!! AND HELL YAH TO SOME GOODIE MOB!!:thumbsup:


right? I hung out with those guys in Santa Cruz right after they dropped "Soul Food". surprisingly nice bunch of guys for being pro black/anti cracker...


----------



## dfwr83

what's up fellas...been a while since i been on here. missing out on a lot of bad ass builds...u guys putting in some work. just now saw that some of u's are going to shows...good luck there. i know L.U.G.K. got this...


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> YOU DAMN KIDS NEED TO LEARN YOUR HISTORY!


:twak:
it's a trip to see Cee-Lo all thugged out back then & hosting that talent show now


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> alright after H-Town I'm cutting my next 5 kits open,we have enough street cars L.U.G.K. family!Time to take up more space on the tables for the shows my nigs.Thanks to Jay,Gabriel & Eric for puttin down for D-Town to rep the m.c.c. & adding 10 cars to the clube.I've known these ****** half my life & are always in the lowrider mix from cars,bikes,model cars,car shows,grand openings,weddings,15's & toy drive.TRUE LOWRIDERS right here-DALLAS LOWRIDERS-.hATS OFF TO MY HOMIES FOR JOINING THE CREW.L.U.G.K. is dedicated to this shit from far & near we are one.


Big ups to the new crew man.. coming through with some fresh rides fellas! & don't sweat it Tingos, there are some SICK ass projects on deck.. hell Johnny's shit alone.. Vegas, Malo, Carcacha.. we ain't bullshittin!


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> Big ups to the new crew man.. coming through with some fresh rides fellas! & don't sweat it Tingos, there are some SICK ass projects on deck.. hell Johnny's shit alone.. Vegas, Malo, Carcacha.. we ain't bullshittin!


tru dat!


----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> :twak:
> it's a trip to see Cee-Lo all thugged out back then & hosting that talent show now


hey...he dropped "fuck you"....LOL he's still on the grind, just doing side shit for cash i gueass?! cant knock the hustle!


----------



## bigdogg323

Where's the pics @ from the show :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> YOU DAMN KIDS NEED TO LEARN YOUR HISTORY!


I know Sin but I was banging Houston music to show H-Town love wey.


----------



## bigdogg323

here's a pic of hydros caddy from the bell show


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

^^^^^^ CLEAN LAC !!!


----------



## dig_derange

damn, that shit is clean Markie!!


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> here's a pic of hydros caddy from the bell show
> 
> View attachment 396110
> 
> 
> View attachment 396109


DANG I WANT ONE


----------



## TINGOS

*game change*

Well after Houston Raul text all the members letting them know that he is steppin down & let me be VP of L.U.G.K..Sure I rep my club but not to be VP.And, yesterday Pina text me to hold it down & be Prez of the club while he attends family matters,Congrats Johnny on the new baby I understand why you doing this,pero I'm a soilder not a prez type of *****.Pina says he will return some time next year so L.U.G.K. fam hold it down.Raul & Johnny I didn't go to H-town to make myself top dogg of the club,I did it to rep the club & make up for missing out in a big show in our own back yard this past Aug.I will not consider myself above the crew just a fellow member.Now even though it seems like our club has lost motivation or peeps are going through some thangs,Houston peeps still freaked out on L.U.G.K. & made me pround to be a fellow brother.Machio is doinfg his thabg with work so painting in Dallas is to a stop for me.

Well Raul & Johnny I respect the both of you & have much love my niggs.So TINGOS will take on your decision & be prez till your return Johnny.Tingos likes a challenge & here I come.

Now here is me being a bitch & saying I'm sorry to Machio.Well this past Sunday at the show I sold my kits cause I was like man I need better models to rep with & go all out,but I didn't want to sell my 58 & 63.Machio's first pattern paint job was my 63 & the 58 won 2nd place in layitlows paint build off.Machio didn't notice my kits gone cause he wasn't at the show.He went to houston with us but was kicking with his homie that he aint seen in a minute.I feel bad seeling them 2 kits now,foreals yall fucking with me.So I will make up the loss of them 2 kits to my ***** Machio & rep to the fullest & put it down L.U.G.K..

I'm sorry Machio for selling my kits wey.


----------



## 65rivi

TINGOS said:


> Well after Houston Raul text all the members letting them know that he is steppin down & let me be VP of L.U.G.K..Sure I rep my club but not to be VP.And, yesterday Pina text me to hold it down & be Prez of the club while he attends family matters,Congrats Johnny on the new baby I understand why you doing this,pero I'm a soilder not a prez type of *****.Pina says he will return some time next year so L.U.G.K. fam hold it down.Raul & Johnny I didn't go to H-town to make myself top dogg of the club,I did it to rep the club & make up for missing out in a big show in our own back yard this past Aug.I will not consider myself above the crew just a fellow member.Now even though it seems like our club has lost motivation or peeps are going through some thangs,Houston peeps still freaked out on L.U.G.K. & made me pround to be a fellow brother.Machio is doinfg his thabg with work so painting in Dallas is to a stop for me.
> 
> Well Raul & Johnny I respect the both of you & have much love my niggs.So TINGOS will take on your decision & be prez till your return Johnny.Tingos likes a challenge & here I come.
> 
> Now here is me being a bitch & saying I'm sorry to Machio.Well this past Sunday at the show I sold my kits cause I was like man I need better models to rep with & go all out,but I didn't want to sell my 58 & 63.Machio's first pattern paint job was my 63 & the 58 won 2nd place in layitlows paint build off.Machio didn't notice my kits gone cause he wasn't at the show.He went to houston with us but was kicking with his homie that he aint seen in a minute.I feel bad seeling them 2 kits now,foreals yall fucking with me.So I will make up the loss of them 2 kits to my ***** Machio & rep to the fullest & put it down L.U.G.K..
> 
> I'm sorry Machio for selling my kits wey.



The games hasn't changed bro.... let's put it this way "same game different hustle" that's all... my decision to step down was because I wasn't doing enough building or supporting the club like I should... plain and simple work has got me way tied up right now, it doesn't look like it's letting up anytime soon. That's not a bad thing, cause right now fellas all over wish they had my problem! Jobs are hard to find, so I'm doing everything I can to make sure I keep mine! LOL

Building models is still a way for me to relieve stress, besides no one said I was leaving the club, cause I'm not I just don't think I am worthy of the role of VP right now.... I've got two builds that I'm working on one is at a stand still because of the crazy paint I'm getting put on it, the other is just getting started. Plus I got me a little pedal car I'm working on too, that thing is gonna be sick! All my chrome is Califas right now getting engraved by the best in the biz. So I got alot of things up in the air right now. 

LUGK, I am down for my club and I wear my stripes proudly... let's just say I'm hibernating for a minute. We'll all be back better and stronger than ever. Tingo's like I told you the other day, I'm here bro I ain't going anywhere, you can count on my support and the club's support... I wanna be a soldier like you!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THA LUGK FAMILIA !! HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH ALL THE HOMIES !!


----------



## sinicle

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THA LUGK FAMILIA !! HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH ALL THE HOMIES !!


x2! I hope you all have a great day! enjoy the food, drink and good company!


----------



## dig_derange

Happy Thanksgiving homies! 

& congrats Tingos, nobody repping the crew more than you right now.. well deserved brutha. :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> x2! I hope you all have a great day! enjoy the food, drink and good company!


x3 have a good one Fam!
but u for got one thing sin ?


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> x3 have a good one Fam!
> but u for got one thing sin ?


whats that?


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> whats that?


tha sticky icky green wey!


----------



## sinicle

HAHA! Only if you can sneak away from the fam long enough!


----------



## 65rivi

Happy Thanksgiving my fellow bros! Hope you all are having a great time with yalls families.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

LUGK!!!!


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> Well after Houston Raul text all the members letting them know that he is steppin down & let me be VP of L.U.G.K..Sure I rep my club but not to be VP.And, yesterday Pina text me to hold it down & be Prez of the club while he attends family matters,Congrats Johnny on the new baby I understand why you doing this,pero I'm a soilder not a prez type of *****.Pina says he will return some time next year so L.U.G.K. fam hold it down.Raul & Johnny I didn't go to H-town to make myself top dogg of the club,I did it to rep the club & make up for missing out in a big show in our own back yard this past Aug.I will not consider myself above the crew just a fellow member.Now even though it seems like our club has lost motivation or peeps are going through some thangs,Houston peeps still freaked out on L.U.G.K. & made me pround to be a fellow brother.Machio is doinfg his thabg with work so painting in Dallas is to a stop for me.
> 
> Well Raul & Johnny I respect the both of you & have much love my niggs.So TINGOS will take on your decision & be prez till your return Johnny.Tingos likes a challenge & here I come.
> 
> Now here is me being a bitch & saying I'm sorry to Machio.Well this past Sunday at the show I sold my kits cause I was like man I need better models to rep with & go all out,but I didn't want to sell my 58 & 63.Machio's first pattern paint job was my 63 & the 58 won 2nd place in layitlows paint build off.Machio didn't notice my kits gone cause he wasn't at the show.He went to houston with us but was kicking with his homie that he aint seen in a minute.I feel bad seeling them 2 kits now,foreals yall fucking with me.So I will make up the loss of them 2 kits to my ***** Machio & rep to the fullest & put it down L.U.G.K..
> 
> I'm sorry Machio for selling my kits wey.


Sorry I been out for a minute myself bros. I'm back on it. Starting tonight, I am working on setting up the rear end of my '55 Chevy Stepside. Don't worry Tingos wey, I know you'll do good as the Prez of L.U.G.K., you handle business. If there's anything you need me to do, just ask carnal. 

I know it's getting cold out now and painting is going to get a lot harder to do, but I'm gonna try my best and get some done. I'm also working on a lil something, and I'll let everyone know as soon as I can get it right. Right now it's not going so well, but I am still at it. Time to get stupid with it:loco::run:...


----------



## dfwr83

65rivi said:


> The games hasn't changed bro.... let's put it this way "same game different hustle" that's all... my decision to step down was because I wasn't doing enough building or supporting the club like I should... plain and simple work has got me way tied up right now, it doesn't look like it's letting up anytime soon. That's not a bad thing, cause right now fellas all over wish they had my problem! Jobs are hard to find, so I'm doing everything I can to make sure I keep mine! LOL
> 
> Building models is still a way for me to relieve stress, besides no one said I was leaving the club, cause I'm not I just don't think I am worthy of the role of VP right now.... I've got two builds that I'm working on one is at a stand still because of the crazy paint I'm getting put on it, the other is just getting started. Plus I got me a little pedal car I'm working on too, that thing is gonna be sick! All my chrome is Califas right now getting engraved by the best in the biz. So I got alot of things up in the air right now.
> 
> LUGK, I am down for my club and I wear my stripes proudly... let's just say I'm hibernating for a minute. We'll all be back better and stronger than ever. Tingo's like I told you the other day, I'm here bro I ain't going anywhere, you can count on my support and the club's support... I wanna be a soldier like you!


What's up bro'? You know how I was saying that I didn't feel like I was fit to be one of the Originals, because I wasn't one who was showing as much support or a line of inspiration for the rest of the club members to fallow. Like I was telling you that I couldn't change that because I was already chosen. The way I see it, is that you weren't chosen to be VP because you put the most time into the club or that you build the most kits. We all understand that your busy with work, it could happen to any one of us. Lets say in a couple of weeks, Tingos ends up getting tied up at work, should he give the title of Prez. to someone else? I'm not saying this to be any way with you carnal. All I'm saying is that I think everyone else knows that you being VP is only right. You don't have to put a lot of time into the club or have the most builds to be VP, we all know that your their for as much support as you can give as well as we are for you. I know I'm thankful for that, and can't say for the rest of the guys because I don't know if they feel the same way. If there is a problem I have, I know I have someone i could count on. That's being a VP, someone we can count on, and because your busy with work at the moment. We can all count on each other for the moment. As you can count on us to hold it down for L.U.G.K., so handle your biz carnales Raul and Johnny. L.U.G.K. aint going anywhere any time soon. 

Hope L.U.G.K. had a great thanksgiving with your family and friends...

D's out to get on some motivation coming soon.:loco::run::nicoderm:


----------



## TINGOS

*L.U.G.K.*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

*58*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*


----------



## sinicle

great pics T! 





now that you're acting prez, maybe you can dip into the treasury and get yourself digital camera , and retire that cellphone!:roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

LUGK TTT....


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> great pics T! now that you're acting prez, maybe you can dip into the treasury and get yourself digital camera , and retire that cellphone!:roflmao:


:rofl: 

what's happenin' fellas!!


----------



## 65rivi

LOL... good one!

What's going down fellas! Had some time over the holiday weekend to work on one of my models... I'll post some pics when i get off of work...


----------



## dig_derange

yo, here's some progress pics of the Jurassic 5 project.. getting close to final assembly now.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> great pics T!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that you're acting prez, maybe you can dip into the treasury and get yourself digital camera , and retire that cellphone!:roflmao:


Lol sin u wild brotha !


----------



## OFDatTX

Was up fam how is it going? 

Dig that 55 is sweet bro love the color theme looks bad ass!


----------



## TINGOS

*TINGOS 57*



















get her done Dig my nig,it's going down with the 57,again.lol.


----------



## Linc

dig_derange said:


> yo, here's some progress pics of the Jurassic 5 project.. getting close to final assembly now.


oh shit!! this car is rad!! what did you use for the interior in this 1!?


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> get her done Dig my nig,it's going down with the 57,again.lol.


dam thats sweet tingo looks bad ass homie cant wait for this one wey!


----------



## sinicle

ALRIGHT FAM, ROLL CALL!!!!!

FRONT AND CENTER! HYDRO'S OFF CHASING UNICORNS OR SOMESHIT, AND DARRIN GOT ISSUES WITH HIS INTERNET, SO I'LL LEAVE THEM BE. 
BUT I WANT TO HEAR FROM THE REST!
WHERE THE FUCK IS LUIS? HAVEN'T SEEN HIM IN A MIN.
MACHIO!!!!!!!!! WHERE THE FUCK YOU AT HOMIE?!?
I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH MY MISSING BROTHERS!


here's a little something to keep you busy and thinking!
(please listen to the whole thing, (MOSTLY THE END) before jumping up in arms)


----------



## 65rivi

TINGOS said:


> get her done Dig my nig,it's going down with the 57,again.lol.



The rebirth of the 57.... BTW it was pretty cool that you gave the other 57 away to a kid who looked like he had a passion for and appreciated the hobby.


----------



## sinicle

65rivi said:


> The rebirth of the 57.... BTW it was pretty cool that you gave the other 57 away to a kid who looked like he had a passion for and appreciated the hobby.


I'm in accord, very stand-up thing to do TINGOS:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*

thanks my G's you know what time it is,Get stupid time.Pero this 57 is gonna have a bunch of styrene on the interior.Working on this bitch right now.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DAMN !!


TINGOS said:


> get her done Dig my nig,it's going down with the 57,again.lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Waz guud L.U.G.K. !!!!!! Sick work bein' put in !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Toy drive / car show this Saturday at Partidas music and video in oak cliff !!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

BEST MODEL CAR AWARD !!


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> ALRIGHT FAM, ROLL CALL!!!!!
> 
> FRONT AND CENTER! HYDRO'S OFF CHASING UNICORNS OR SOMESHIT, AND DARRIN GOT ISSUES WITH HIS INTERNET, SO I'LL LEAVE THEM BE.
> BUT I WANT TO HEAR FROM THE REST!
> WHERE THE FUCK IS LUIS? HAVEN'T SEEN HIM IN A MIN.
> MACHIO!!!!!!!!! WHERE THE FUCK YOU AT HOMIE?!?
> I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH MY MISSING BROTHERS!
> 
> 
> here's a little something to keep you busy and thinking!
> (please listen to the whole thing, (MOSTLY THE END) before jumping up in arms)


What's happenin everybody!

You know how it goes man, sometimes life gets in the way of our hobbies. They may stray for a bitzn but they'll be back. 

In the meantime, it's up to the rest of us to hold it down. 
Serious work is going on right now.


----------



## dig_derange

Hey Linc, thanks for the good word brutha. The seats were a nice surprise for me when I opened up an AMT 57 Fairlane. Console from a 95 Mustang n door panels are kit minus some of the trim that I filed down.


----------



## dig_derange

Tingos that 57 is gonna be dope man. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## dig_derange

What time do we gotta be there for that show?


----------



## sinicle

alright guys, since hydro's MIA, I guess I feel the need to take his place and write a big ass post about how I fucked up . I had two months, TWO MONTHS, to finish "Green Harvest" for the bomb build off. plenty of time, and I dropped the ball. thanks to the grace of hoppingmaddness, I get a 24hr extension on the deadline. but that being said, my build will only be exhibition for this build off and not competing as I failed to meet the deadline that was in place. even though I missed the deadline by only a few hrs, and, yes, the build off was just for fun, I still failed to meet the requirements, thus I feel like I let the club down somehow. the good news is: build off or not, this is one of the finest of my builds to date, and I look forward to her taking many trophies in the name of the club. I'm sorry fellas, I will definitely try harder in the future. I know this is just a hobby and these are just plastic. but my club is my brothers, and I'm a representative of my brothers. when they win, we win. and when I lose, we lose.


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> alright guys, since hydro's MIA, I guess I feel the need to take his place and write a big ass post about how I fucked up . I had two months, TWO MONTHS, to finish "Green Harvest" for the bomb build off. plenty of time, and I dropped the ball. thanks to the grace of hoppingmaddness, I get a 24hr extension on the deadline. but that being said, my build will only be exhibition for this build off and not competing as I failed to meet the deadline that was in place. even though I missed the deadline by only a few hrs, and, yes, the build off was just for fun, I still failed to meet the requirements, thus I feel like I let the club down somehow. the good news is: build off or not, this is one of the finest of my builds to date, and I look forward to her taking many trophies in the name of the club. I'm sorry fellas, I will definitely try harder in the future. I know this is just a hobby and these are just plastic. but my club is my brothers, and I'm a representative of my brothers. when they win, we win. and when I lose, we lose.


noway Jose,Lose nothing,you gained from this wey,you're outdoing yoself everytime Sin.Ask bigdogg I like to put cars together fast & now for the past year watcking everybody on layitlow I thinl it's time for me not to rush & do these kits right.A lot of inspiration from 716 & his kits.I'm honored to do work for other people but now I need to do something for you wey,so send me one 

Just take yo time Sin we all still learning as we go & you're like a detail master wey,do yo thang Sin we always behind you marching.


----------



## dig_derange

yeah man, I don't see it as a let down at all. Green Harvest is on some ground breaking shit. 

oh yeah, nice track too.. fuckin Louis Logic. "Classy McNasty" is my shit. I actually hosted a show out here for him, JJ Brown, and Z-Man from Hiero a few years ago. 

SO what's the next project for ya Sin?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> Show 12 to 5*
> LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
> Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*
> 
> FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*
> 
> Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
> Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*
> 
> FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!



TOMARROW !!


----------



## TINGOS

gonna rep for this club fullest from now on & put out quality & not Quanity like before.Tingos is slowing the pace & doing shit right 4show











pinche Tingos here to represent


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Oh, oh, that looks nice already ! :drama:



TINGOS said:


> gonna rep for this club fullest from now on & put out quality & not Quanity like before.Tingos is slowing the pace & doing shit right 4show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinche Tingos here to represent


----------



## dig_derange

pinche Tingos! :nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good fam say tingo that interior you doin is looking sick


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good fam say tingo that interior you doin is looking sick


oh damn Pina in the house,thanks wey gotta rep it my nig.


----------



## sinicle

thanks TINGOS and dig for the pep talk, I appreciate it
@ TINGOS: that delivery is gonna be SICK!!! the hinge looks good in the pics of the hood.
@ dig: next up is a 70 Monte. it's a x-mas gift for a buddy. he just inherited the 1:1 family 70 SS 454, and it's a basket case. I'm doing it the way it looked when he was young, stock, white with a vinyl top, black on black interior. it's gonna be a quicky, probably just plug wires....:dunno:

WHAT UP JOHNNY? how you been? I hope all is well at your bench


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good sinchillin


Wuz good sin man i been chillin got a new born an just been a lil bizzy with other things i put up all my models back in the boxes an just takin a lil brake for a lil while i be back on sumtime next year i see the fam holdin it down dats wuz up everybody puttin in great work


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dfwr83

what's up fellas...sorry i haven't been able to hit yall up lately. my internet is still f'd up...i only get to get online when the sun is shining. something about the line collecting moisture when its to cold for even at nights...but someone is suppose to come check it out today. hopefully they get it fixed an i'll b back on in full...keep hold it down fellas.
D be back sooner then later...i hope. haha...


----------



## dig_derange

that's some crazy shit D. never heard of anyone having that problem before. Good to see the progress though man, lil truck is badass!


----------



## TINGOS

Alrighty TINGOS has a gheto public announcement to make.


It was fun & an honor to serve & start a club with some real ****** from Dallas,Tx. but I'm steppin away from the L.U.G.K. fam.I just feel like the club is no longer here.I knoe D,Sinicle,Dig,65rivi & ofdatex is hanging with the tribe,but without Pina & Machio around I can't stick around.Don't want to be seen as a sellout or anything in that nature pero I lose confidence without a tight full crew.The names I listed first are the begining members.Ridin Dirty,Teaxas Finest & Scareface are always gonna be my ****** & they know that.So long L.U.G.K. it was an honor to serve in combat with you guys.I'll just stick to the interior game since I cant paint anything & dont ever build stuff for myself anyways.


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> Alrighty TINGOS has a gheto public announcement to make.
> 
> 
> It was fun & an honor to serve & start a club with some real ****** from Dallas,Tx. but I'm steppin away from the L.U.G.K. fam.I just feel like the club is no longer here.I knoe D,Sinicle,Dig,65rivi & ofdatex is hanging with the tribe,but without Pina & Machio around I can't stick around.Don't want to be seen as a sellout or anything in that nature pero I lose confidence without a tight full crew.The names I listed first are the begining members.Ridin Dirty,Teaxas Finest & Scareface are always gonna be my ****** & they know that.So long L.U.G.K. it was an honor to serve in combat with you guys.I'll just stick to the interior game since I cant paint anything & dont ever build stuff for myself anyways.


i know exactly how you feel carnal...with out Johnny an Machio, L.U.G.K. doesn't seem to be a full crew. i myself didn't feel like sticking around...mostly because i don't got anything to offer to the club. i don't go to shows, have 10 builds to add to the L.U.G.K. line up, or rep the club like you guys do...if any of us had a say in who should stay or go, my name should be on top of that list. but we all know that we are free to go if we choose...as far as i know, the honor is ours(L.U.G.K.) to have had someone like Tingos, "THE INTERIOR KING" serve by our sides. 

i would never look at you as being a sell out carnal...you'll always have my props in what you do best. your skills as well as just being yourself homie...


----------



## sinicle

:nosad::inout:


----------



## dig_derange

I partially agree with you Tingos.. the absence of some core members is a blow and we aren't as strong without them. But it's no time to drop out man. They'll be back. In the meantime, it's our time to rise & keep everybody else motivated. We've got some sick ass talents between the active members & some great projects lined up. 

Shows? We've got a show coming up in March, I'll definitely be at. We can always meetup beforehand. Sin, D, lmk if you wanna mail some of your stuff out. There's even a category for best project. & there will be plenty more throughout the year. & as far as quantity, you know it's all about the QUALITY homie. That's one thing that no one falls short of. 

LUGK ain't going nowhere man... even if it comes down to 1 or 2 people active. It'll always be the shit I represent. More than a club, this shit is a family & a dope collective of model car builders.. nothing wrong with taking a break to handle what life throws at you. As active builders we just have to be thankful to have that playtime we do have & represent for the others til they get back & have some muffukkin fun!


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> I partially agree with you Tingos.. the absence of some core members is a blow and we aren't as strong without them. But it's no time to drop out man. They'll be back. In the meantime, it's our time to rise & keep everybody else motivated. We've got some sick ass talents between the active members & some great projects lined up.
> 
> Shows? We've got a show coming up in March, I'll definitely be at. We can always meetup beforehand. Sin, D, lmk if you wanna mail some of your stuff out. There's even a category for best project. & there will be plenty more throughout the year. & as far as quantity, you know it's all about the QUALITY homie. That's one thing that no one falls short of.
> 
> LUGK ain't going nowhere man... even if it comes down to 1 or 2 people active. It'll always be the shit I represent. More than a club, this shit is a family & a dope collective of model car builders.. nothing wrong with taking a break to handle what life throws at you. As active builders we just have to be thankful to have that playtime we do have & represent for the others til they get back & have some muffukkin fun!


well said bro! :thumbsup: like dig said we aint going no where and we be rite here when yall back


----------



## 65rivi

dig_derange said:


> I partially agree with you Tingos.. the absence of some core members is a blow and we aren't as strong without them. But it's no time to drop out man. They'll be back. In the meantime, it's our time to rise & keep everybody else motivated. We've got some sick ass talents between the active members & some great projects lined up.
> 
> Shows? We've got a show coming up in March, I'll definitely be at. We can always meetup beforehand. Sin, D, lmk if you wanna mail some of your stuff out. There's even a category for best project. & there will be plenty more throughout the year. & as far as quantity, you know it's all about the QUALITY homie. That's one thing that no one falls short of.
> 
> LUGK ain't going nowhere man... even if it comes down to 1 or 2 people active. It'll always be the shit I represent. More than a club, this shit is a family & a dope collective of model car builders.. nothing wrong with taking a break to handle what life throws at you. As active builders we just have to be thankful to have that playtime we do have & represent for the others til they get back & have some muffukkin fun!



Well said brotha! I'm here i ain't going nowhere... building is going slow right now, but like you said quality over quantity.


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> I partially agree with you Tingos.. the absence of some core members is a blow and we aren't as strong without them. But it's no time to drop out man. They'll be back. In the meantime, it's our time to rise & keep everybody else motivated. We've got some sick ass talents between the active members & some great projects lined up.
> 
> Shows? We've got a show coming up in March, I'll definitely be at. We can always meetup beforehand. Sin, D, lmk if you wanna mail some of your stuff out. There's even a category for best project. & there will be plenty more throughout the year. & as far as quantity, you know it's all about the QUALITY homie. That's one thing that no one falls short of.
> 
> LUGK ain't going nowhere man... even if it comes down to 1 or 2 people active. It'll always be the shit I represent. More than a club, this shit is a family & a dope collective of model car builders.. nothing wrong with taking a break to handle what life throws at you. As active builders we just have to be thankful to have that playtime we do have & represent for the others til they get back & have some muffukkin fun!


i hear ya bro'...you know i'm down with L.U.G.K. no matter what. i'll always represent along side whom ever is down...i aint going no where. weather or not my builds make it to a show...or get any kind of props. my quality aint any further then my quantity...but that aint stopping me. L.U.G.K. my only M.C.C.


----------



## sinicle

Im headed to the bay area (Cali) in feb to compete in the IPMA show. If anyone wants me to enter they're kits, let me
know


----------



## dig_derange

that'd be cool Sin. I might do that!


----------



## dig_derange

wutup fellas!! I texted this to everybody yesterday, then realized that I didn't reach everybody exactly.. forgot how deep our crew ran!

anyways.. in light of Tingos' departure & with the blessing of the founders, I have found myself in the position to represent the fam as acting ambassador of LUGK. The Prez will still be Pina & Machio as 2nd in command.. just w/ me as the current subsitute teacher..  LUGK as a unit has a lot of things going on right now & someone's gotta be steering this ship.. so why the fuck not me right? so... get at me if you need me for anything. 


focuses right now for everybody: 

Super Show! You have some ideas on some masterpieces for the event and need some help getting it going, holla at me.. we can see what we need to do. I'll be hitting a couple of you guys up myself real soon. We all have different skills & together we can do some shit that hasn't been thought of before, much less actually done.

March 10th is the MCMA contest at the Dr Pepper arena like the one last year. I emailed the guys in charge there about a lowrider class so I'll keep you posted. As it is, there's classes for best custom, street machine, tuner, daily driver (which allows aftermarket wheels), curbside (no opened hood or trunk), slammer (blacked out windows), best project & an "other" category.. so with those alone, we should be able to have builds spread out across the tables in different catgories. 

We still have time to get some fresh builds together so get at me if I can help... Darrin, Sinicle, Markie.. you guys have time to mail your builds out, if you want to get in on this.. :nicoderm:

New website is in the works as a showcase for our work. There will be member profiles along so people can see the depth & what everyone has done individually AND as a unit. If you have some cool pictures you wanna make sure are on there, make sure you email to Darrin as he'll be organizing all the pics. 

On some other shit, Machio will be tutoring me on some airbrush techniques this weekend, so I'll be trying to step my game up & do some paint work.. eventually!

Also spoke w/ both Johnny & Machio. Both of them are eager to get back. Expect to see both of them hitting this shit hard real soon. 




like the signature line says...


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> wutup fellas!! I texted this to everybody yesterday, then realized that I didn't reach everybody exactly.. forgot how deep our crew ran!
> 
> anyways.. in light of Tingos' departure & with the blessing of the founders, I have found myself in the position to represent the fam as acting ambassador of LUGK. The Prez will still be Pina & Machio as 2nd in command.. just w/ me as the current subsitute teacher..  LUGK as a unit has a lot of things going on right now & someone's gotta be steering this ship.. so why the fuck not me right? so... get at me if you need me for anything.
> 
> 
> focuses right now for everybody:
> 
> Super Show! You have some ideas on some masterpieces for the event and need some help getting it going, holla at me.. we can see what we need to do. I'll be hitting a couple of you guys up myself real soon. We all have different skills & together we can do some shit that hasn't been thought of before, much less actually done.
> 
> March 10th is the MCMA contest at the Dr Pepper arena like the one last year. I emailed the guys in charge there about a lowrider class so I'll keep you posted. As it is, there's classes for best custom, street machine, tuner, daily driver (which allows aftermarket wheels), curbside (no opened hood or trunk), slammer (blacked out windows), best project & an "other" category.. so with those alone, we should be able to have builds spread out across the tables in different catgories.
> 
> We still have time to get some fresh builds together so get at me if I can help... Darrin, Sinicle, Markie.. you guys have time to mail your builds out, if you want to get in on this.. :nicoderm:
> 
> New website is in the works as a showcase for our work. There will be member profiles along so people can see the depth & what everyone has done individually AND as a unit. If you have some cool pictures you wanna make sure are on there, make sure you email to Darrin as he'll be organizing all the pics.
> 
> On some other shit, Machio will be tutoring me on some airbrush techniques this weekend, so I'll be trying to step my game up & do some paint work.. eventually!
> 
> Also spoke w/ both Johnny & Machio. Both of them are eager to get back. Expect to see both of them hitting this shit hard real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the signature line says...


didnt get this txt bro cause I aint got no phone 


sounds good bro gonna have to get back on my builds to try to make it them to show!


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> wutup fellas!! I texted this to everybody yesterday, then realized that I didn't reach everybody exactly.. forgot how deep our crew ran!
> 
> anyways.. in light of Tingos' departure & with the blessing of the founders, I have found myself in the position to represent the fam as acting ambassador of LUGK. The Prez will still be Pina & Machio as 2nd in command.. just w/ me as the current subsitute teacher..  LUGK as a unit has a lot of things going on right now & someone's gotta be steering this ship.. so why the fuck not me right? so... get at me if you need me for anything.
> 
> 
> focuses right now for everybody:
> 
> Super Show! You have some ideas on some masterpieces for the event and need some help getting it going, holla at me.. we can see what we need to do. I'll be hitting a couple of you guys up myself real soon. We all have different skills & together we can do some shit that hasn't been thought of before, much less actually done.
> 
> March 10th is the MCMA contest at the Dr Pepper arena like the one last year. I emailed the guys in charge there about a lowrider class so I'll keep you posted. As it is, there's classes for best custom, street machine, tuner, daily driver (which allows aftermarket wheels), curbside (no opened hood or trunk), slammer (blacked out windows), best project & an "other" category.. so with those alone, we should be able to have builds spread out across the tables in different catgories.
> 
> We still have time to get some fresh builds together so get at me if I can help... Darrin, Sinicle, Markie.. you guys have time to mail your builds out, if you want to get in on this.. :nicoderm:
> 
> New website is in the works as a showcase for our work. There will be member profiles along so people can see the depth & what everyone has done individually AND as a unit. If you have some cool pictures you wanna make sure are on there, make sure you email to Darrin as he'll be organizing all the pics.
> 
> On some other shit, Machio will be tutoring me on some airbrush techniques this weekend, so I'll be trying to step my game up & do some paint work.. eventually!
> 
> Also spoke w/ both Johnny & Machio. Both of them are eager to get back. Expect to see both of them hitting this shit hard real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the signature line says...


i hear ya bro'...ima try an get a few builds done before the show. that way i'll be able to ship them out to Dig...i need something to show at lease.


----------



## dig_derange

That'd be awesome bro


----------



## TINGOS

oh damn Dig gonna hard hard with the airbrush,YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

wutup homie.. yeah, it's not hard to do so far. The tricky part will be learning to lay out them patterns & getting that glass finish. I'm gonna focus on clear coating & playing around w/ some Alclad.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE !! 

Even though Tingos brought us in , I'm still down with Tha LUGK !! I slowed down a Lil on my builds but I plan to have a few more built by the march show ! Thanks homies , and keep up the bad ass Wk !!





dig_derange said:


> wutup fellas!! I texted this to everybody yesterday, then realized that I didn't reach everybody exactly.. forgot how deep our crew ran!
> 
> anyways.. in light of Tingos' departure & with the blessing of the founders, I have found myself in the position to represent the fam as acting ambassador of LUGK. The Prez will still be Pina & Machio as 2nd in command.. just w/ me as the current subsitute teacher..  LUGK as a unit has a lot of things going on right now & someone's gotta be steering this ship.. so why the fuck not me right? so... get at me if you need me for anything.
> 
> 
> focuses right now for everybody:
> 
> Super Show! You have some ideas on some masterpieces for the event and need some help getting it going, holla at me.. we can see what we need to do. I'll be hitting a couple of you guys up myself real soon. We all have different skills & together we can do some shit that hasn't been thought of before, much less actually done.
> 
> March 10th is the MCMA contest at the Dr Pepper arena like the one last year. I emailed the guys in charge there about a lowrider class so I'll keep you posted. As it is, there's classes for best custom, street machine, tuner, daily driver (which allows aftermarket wheels), curbside (no opened hood or trunk), slammer (blacked out windows), best project & an "other" category.. so with those alone, we should be able to have builds spread out across the tables in different catgories.
> 
> We still have time to get some fresh builds together so get at me if I can help... Darrin, Sinicle, Markie.. you guys have time to mail your builds out, if you want to get in on this.. :nicoderm:
> 
> New website is in the works as a showcase for our work. There will be member profiles along so people can see the depth & what everyone has done individually AND as a unit. If you have some cool pictures you wanna make sure are on there, make sure you email to Darrin as he'll be organizing all the pics.
> 
> On some other shit, Machio will be tutoring me on some airbrush techniques this weekend, so I'll be trying to step my game up & do some paint work.. eventually!
> 
> Also spoke w/ both Johnny & Machio. Both of them are eager to get back. Expect to see both of them hitting this shit hard real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the signature line says...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

TINGOS said:


> oh damn Dig gonna hard hard with the airbrush,YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sup foo !!


----------



## dfwr83

if you all need my e-mail address just hit in a pm...or text me if you have my number. if you don't feel the need to use the internet to send e-mails an don't have my number...let me know when ever you post up any progress an finished project pics. i need to get on this new L.U.G.K. video...coming soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Tingo, I got you in the booth right now wey !* 

*First coat of primer is on, 

*next I'll wet sand that, then primer seal it.


----------



## TINGOS

*MY 39 PANEL*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Tingo, I got you in the booth right now wey !*
> 
> *First coat of primer is on,
> 
> *next I'll wet sand that, then primer seal it.



thanks TREND,gonna go down when I get it back from you.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup: can't wait !



TINGOS said:


> thanks TREND,gonna go down when I get it back from you.


----------



## sinicle

I posted up that I was goin to the IPMS show, but thanks to truscale, I learned that the NNL West is being held the same day in Santa Clara, Ca. As is, I plan on entering "Green Harvest". if anyone in the club wants me to enter their kits for them, let me know. I'll cover the $15 entry fee if need be. show is 2/11/12. think about it, this is the motherfuckin super bowl of our hobby! we talk about showin what we got, this is the nationals, we have the chance to show that LUGK is a major influence on the west coast. we may be a bit disheveled at the moment, with some members MIA and others busy with the daily hassles of life, but I can't help but think this is a great opportunity for us as a club to show the mainstream what we have to offer! uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good fam tingo no te awites lugk aint goin no where hold it down cuz when we come back we coming back strong 4sho


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good fam tingo no te awites lugk aint goin no where hold it down cuz when we come back we coming back strong 4sho


I got you Johnny,cant wait for you & Machio to put it down again.Merry Xmas my L.U.G.K. fam,hope yall have a safe one.


----------



## dfwr83

Merry Christmas to all the fellas of L.U.G.K. an your families...also Merry Christmas to all the other M.C.C.'s on LIL.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

SAME TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB HOMIE MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## dig_derange

wutup fam, Merry Christmas! Yo Sin, I'll def work it out & send you some builds for the show bro.


----------



## dig_derange

got a lot accomplished today... getting the hang of this airbrush, decanted a can of Testors One Coat Clear & wet up the 70 MC & 55 Bel Air..




























the Bel Air is actually really close to being done. It just needs engine & exterior details.


----------



## sinicle

looks great dig!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

was up fam merry Christmas hope yall had good one ! 


and dig dem builds are looking good bro !


----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> got a lot accomplished today... getting the hang of this airbrush, decanted a can of Testors One Coat Clear & wet up the 70 MC & 55 Bel Air..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Bel Air is actually really close to being done. It just needs engine & exterior details.


looks good dig!! i've never tried the decanting trick!


----------



## TINGOS

dig_derange said:


> got a lot accomplished today... getting the hang of this airbrush, decanted a can of Testors One Coat Clear & wet up the 70 MC & 55 Bel Air..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Bel Air is actually really close to being done. It just needs engine & exterior details.



aewready Dig.Doing yo thang again.


----------



## bigdogg323

TO ALL MY FRIENDS AT L.U.G.K HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS :fool2: :fool2: :boink::around: FROM BIGDOGG CUSTOMS


----------



## sinicle

THANKS FRANK!!!(I'll take the "PP")

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY LUGK BROTHERS!!!!!!
BE SAFE, HAVE FUN!!!!!
I would go on about how we gonna own 2012 and so on and so on.....





but we all know that goes without saying


----------



## bigdogg323

uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX

WAS UP FAM HOPE YALL HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH YALL FAM ! 
TAKE IT EASY AND BE SAFE FAM!

about to hit the 3rd bottle !


----------



## bigdogg323

OFDatTX said:


> WAS UP FAM HOPE YALL HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH YALL FAM !
> TAKE IT EASY AND BE SAFE FAM!
> 
> about to hit the 3rd bottle !


:thumbsup: :worship: :worship::worship: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Be safe and have a God Blessed New Years homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*_


----------



## dig_derange

Happy New Years fellas!!!

Here's a cpl pics of the 55's engine.. about ready for final assembly now.


----------



## TINGOS

*my voicemail from HYDRO*

20(20 in spanish)doce wey,haha


Hey Tingos happy new year man.It's your boy Markie out here in Cali dude.I love you homie,you know me man always out there man.I'm on my way home not drunk or nothing.I pulled over here in PacTown & I'm a catch the freeway home to my spot in Receeda.But, wanted to pull over homie & holla at you real quick.I think I'm going home,I don't know.But, anyway much love homie I got plans for the Underground Kings dog just give me a minute.Anyway hit me back Tingos whenever you want dog always family,tell everybody I said wuz up,,,,,,,,I hope you get this fukker haha peace homie.



*****************************************

Happy New Year to you too Hydro you know we still here waiting on you wey


----------



## dfwr83

OFDatTX said:


> WAS UP FAM HOPE YALL HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH YALL FAM !
> TAKE IT EASY AND BE SAFE FAM!
> 
> about to hit the 3rd bottle !


aye wey...aint you too young to be drinking? haha!!! j/k wey...take a few shots for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> Happy New Years fellas!!!
> 
> Here's a cpl pics of the 55's engine.. about ready for final assembly now.


bad ass detail work Dig...can't wait to see more progress. it's been a lil too cold or cloudy around here...can't get anything done on my '55 Chevy. i guess i just keep moving on to the next few steps...plus i got more body work an interior mods to do. 

hope to catch a good day soon...need some paint on this thing.


----------



## dig_derange

Here we go... "Jurassic 5" is complete.


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## TINGOS

yo Dig the bel air came out tight wey.Gonna have the customs running at the shows wey.


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> yo Dig the bel air came out tight wey.Gonna have the customs running at the shows wey.


speaking of shows.. I just emailed the MCMA guys about creating a lowrider class.. we'll see what's up.


----------



## OFDatTX

dam it came out bad ass dig much props homie!


----------



## sinicle

enter scene: Dig and Sin taking "Jurassic 5" for a maiden cruise on a Sunday night down a well lit, down town city street.

AND ACTION!

Dig: "I'm so glad I got my car back from the shop!"
Sin: "no shit! those fuckers had her for a minute. they did a great job building her up for ya though!"
Dig: "you know it! I love the feel of that LS when I hit the pedal!"
Sin: "well slam that fucker to the floor and let's get some booze and pussy!"
Dig: "come on homie, we're both married!"
Sin: "fuck it, you're right. let's get some booze and "look" at pussy!"
Dig: "you're outta control Sin! I got these three monitors installed, what movie you want to watch while we roll?" 
Sin: "what flics you got on hand?"
Dig: "I got "Up in smoke" and "Fear and loathing""
Sin: "FUCK IT! let's watch'em both at the same time! just play "Up in smoke" on the console, and "Fear and loathing" on the visors!"
Dig: "sounds like a motherfuckin plan homie!"

EXIT STAGE LEFT


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> enter scene: Dig and Sin taking "Jurassic 5" for a maiden cruise on a Sunday night down a well lit, down town city street.
> 
> AND ACTION!
> 
> Dig: "I'm so glad I got my car back from the shop!"
> Sin: "no shit! those fuckers had her for a minute. they did a great job building her up for ya though!"
> Dig: "you know it! I love the feel of that LS when I hit the pedal!"
> Sin: "well slam that fucker to the floor and let's get some booze and pussy!"
> Dig: "come on homie, we're both married!"
> Sin: "fuck it, you're right. let's get some booze and "look" at pussy!"
> Dig: "you're outta control Sin! I got these three monitors installed, what movie you want to watch while we roll?"
> Sin: "what flics you got on hand?"
> Dig: "I got "Up in smoke" and "Fear and loathing""
> Sin: "FUCK IT! let's watch'em both at the same time! just play "Up in smoke" on the console, and "Fear and loathing" on the visors!"
> Dig: "sounds like a motherfuckin plan homie!"
> 
> EXIT STAGE LEFT


:roflmao::rofl: :loco:


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> enter scene: Dig and Sin taking "Jurassic 5" for a maiden cruise on a Sunday night down a well lit, down town city street.
> 
> AND ACTION!
> 
> Dig: "I'm so glad I got my car back from the shop!"
> Sin: "no shit! those fuckers had her for a minute. they did a great job building her up for ya though!"
> Dig: "you know it! I love the feel of that LS when I hit the pedal!"
> Sin: "well slam that fucker to the floor and let's get some booze and pussy!"
> Dig: "come on homie, we're both married!"
> Sin: "fuck it, you're right. let's get some booze and "look" at pussy!"
> Dig: "you're outta control Sin! I got these three monitors installed, what movie you want to watch while we roll?"
> Sin: "what flics you got on hand?"
> Dig: "I got "Up in smoke" and "Fear and loathing""
> Sin: "FUCK IT! let's watch'em both at the same time! just play "Up in smoke" on the console, and "Fear and loathing" on the visors!"
> Dig: "sounds like a motherfuckin plan homie!"
> 
> EXIT STAGE LEFT


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

alright guys, I'm meeting with the MCMA guys (the hosts of the contest in March) on Sunday to see about getting us a lowrider class. I'll make it happen fellas.


----------



## sinicle

look at you Mr. "Public Coordinator"!!! good job Dig!


----------



## dig_derange

that's right, the muffukkin abassador


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ............... thats funny right there homie ! I'm waiting for scene 2 !



sinicle said:


> enter scene: Dig and Sin taking "Jurassic 5" for a maiden cruise on a Sunday night down a well lit, down town city street.
> 
> AND ACTION!
> 
> Dig: "I'm so glad I got my car back from the shop!"
> Sin: "no shit! those fuckers had her for a minute. they did a great job building her up for ya though!"
> Dig: "you know it! I love the feel of that LS when I hit the pedal!"
> Sin: "well slam that fucker to the floor and let's get some booze and pussy!"
> Dig: "come on homie, we're both married!"
> Sin: "fuck it, you're right. let's get some booze and "look" at pussy!"
> Dig: "you're outta control Sin! I got these three monitors installed, what movie you want to watch while we roll?"
> Sin: "what flics you got on hand?"
> Dig: "I got "Up in smoke" and "Fear and loathing""
> Sin: "FUCK IT! let's watch'em both at the same time! just play "Up in smoke" on the console, and "Fear and loathing" on the visors!"
> Dig: "sounds like a motherfuckin plan homie!"
> 
> EXIT STAGE LEFT


----------



## GreenBandit

5 Came out AWSOME!!! Im glad that caddy you gave me came with that steering wheel! Where it come from? Also LOVE those visor T.V.s!!!


----------



## sinicle

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ............... thats funny right there homie ! I'm waiting for scene 2 !


:rofl::420:


----------



## pancho1969

Great build dig :thumbsup: cool story sin haha.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Somebody I know got a SOLID '39 coming out real soon ............... 




Almost done homie !


----------



## sinicle

There's more pics of the garage in my build thread. Thanks again dig, your prints make anything look sick as fuck!


----------



## rollindeep408

Dig that 5 is pimp bro nice details


----------



## dig_derange

Thanks for the comps everybody! 

Greenbandit, that steering wheel is a resin cast piece from lownslow302. Hit him up, he may still have some. Clean casts, w/ no work needed n really reasonable.


----------



## dig_derange

So, met with the MCMA guys and they have agreed to open not just 1, but 2 lowrider classes! Street n mild custom. Last year, they had Scale Auto mag out n are expected to be back this year. That being said, let's get busy!


----------



## bigdogg323

*T T T WASSS UP HOMIES *:wave: :wave:


----------



## sinicle

WASSAPONEEN BIGGDOG!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

L U G K ..... TTT !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> WASSAPONEEN BIGGDOG!


what it do sin where's all the homies @ :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sinicle

Fb and work! Lol


----------



## sinicle

Had to bump the club. Fuck it, everyone's on fuckin fb anyhow! Lol!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol. Yeah, I dig FB but I'm keepin' my thread here. FB changes too damn much and I REALLY don't want that timeline crap.


----------



## sinicle

right? I quit fb when I found this place, but then everyone I know from here went there!!!! it was enough to where I had to reactivate my account! haha!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*This '39 is for the homie Tingos .............. 
*__*Still got some more pattern work to do to it and a little bit of leafing ......*_


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Lol. Yeah, I dig FB but I'm keepin' my thread here. FB changes too damn much and I REALLY don't want that timeline crap.


I got rid of it on firefox


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*This '39 is for the homie Tingos ..............
> *__*Still got some more pattern work to do to it and a little bit of leafing ......*_


damn trend lookin good bro :thumbsup: i likes it uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie !



bigdogg323 said:


> damn trend lookin good bro :thumbsup: i likes it uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

That bomb looks sick Trend! 

N we all still here.. LIL 4 LIFE.


----------



## OFDatTX

Bomb is gangsta !


----------



## 65rivi

That is a really nice bombita!.......


----------



## sinicle

As always Trend, looks amazing! Aside from the visor, what's getting patterned?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie ...... The roof, bodysides, and headlight bezels. Then some leafing .



sinicle said:


> As always Trend, looks amazing! Aside from the visor, what's getting patterned?


----------



## sinicle

Can't wait to see it Trend!

On a side note: got in some build time with the newest Cali member, Brian.


----------



## dig_derange

cool. What'd you do to the Harvest's door? :scrutinize:

.. I ended up doing more damage than good on that Linc man.. dunno if I'm gonna send it now! You're def getting Sho Nuff & the 55 though. We'll see how it goes over the next cpl days. I'm planning on mailing them on Monday.


----------



## sinicle

it's cool if the linc don't make it. I was just doing touch ups. the way the hinges are made on Harvest allow for the door to be easily removed, just open and lift.


----------



## rollindeep408

Doug was pimp chillin with you homie you can put them drinks away coo ass fuck chillin with you and your club straight reppin in san Jo Cali !!! Mad props clean builds !!


----------



## DEUCES76

rides were lookin good fellas so top notch builds nice meetin u today doug


----------



## DTAT2

Wish i was there guys ....... couldn't make it this time .... I will try next meeting for sure ...... L.U.G.K BABY.... dooin big thangs in a mini wurld


----------



## sinicle

Thanks Rollin and deuces! I had a great time! It was really nice meeting everyone!


----------



## dig_derange

wutup LIL. 

LUGK still in this mutha.. 










regretfully, gotta be careful of what to show right now.. we gotta keep most of these projects on the :shh: due to the Super Show, but let it be known that LUGK is in full effect


----------



## sinicle

Fuck yeah, we in full effect! Always on top and now stronger than ever!


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> wutup LIL.
> 
> LUGK still in this mutha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regretfully, gotta be careful of what to show right now.. we gotta keep most of these projects on the :shh: due to the Super Show, but let it be known that LUGK is in full effect


He'll yeah u can say that again. Can't wait to super show it's going down.


----------



## rollindeep408

Do the damn thing homies ! Can't wait to see whATs up your sleeves


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2 !!!!!! I know yaw doin' Solid work !



rollindeep408 said:


> Do the damn thing homies ! Can't wait to see whATs up your sleeves


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

LUGK ALL DAY .... CANT WAIT TILL MARCH SHOW !! WE GONNA LOOK GOOD OUT THERE !!


----------



## dig_derange

the date for the next show is March 10 at the Dr Pepper Arena like last year.

on the site below is the list of categories along with the entry form.. so go ahead & download them & fill them out before you get to the show if you can.

http://www.themcma.net/Club_Contests.html


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

LUGK .....TTT !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Everythings looking sweet in here,guys!


----------



## 65rivi

Congrats to the team for organizing a Great Show this weekend at the Dallas AutoRama... The Show organizers were so impressed with the quality of cars and the positive response form the crowd, that they invited us back next year with a bigger section for models cars! Thanks to Jay,Eric, Gabriel, Dig, Jerry, and all the others participants for their support!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

65rivi said:


> Congrats to the team for organizing a Great Show this weekend at the Dallas AutoRama... The Show organizers were so impressed with the quality of cars and the positive response form the crowd, that they invited us back next year with a bigger section for models cars! Thanks to Jay,Eric, Gabriel, Dig, Jerry, and all the others participants for their support!


U KNOW IT !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thats whats up ! Congrats fellas ! *


65rivi said:


> Congrats to the team for organizing a Great Show this weekend at the Dallas AutoRama... The Show organizers were so impressed with the quality of cars and the positive response form the crowd, that they invited us back next year with a bigger section for models cars! Thanks to Jay,Eric, Gabriel, Dig, Jerry, and all the others participants for their support!


----------



## TINGOS

65rivi said:


> Congrats to the team for organizing a Great Show this weekend at the Dallas AutoRama... The Show organizers were so impressed with the quality of cars and the positive response form the crowd, that they invited us back next year with a bigger section for models cars! Thanks to Jay,Eric, Gabriel, Dig, Jerry, and all the others participants for their support!


gonna be retarded next year


----------



## bigdogg323

ROLL CALL WHERE'S ALL THE L.U.G.K's AT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dig_derange

oh we here  just kinda in :ninja: mode right now.


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> oh we here  just kinda in :ninja: mode right now.


:shocked: hno: uffin:


----------



## DTAT2

:rofl:.......:machinegun:


----------



## dig_derange

we'll post some contest pics up here shortly though


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> we'll post some contest pics up here shortly though


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

Here's a quick highlight reel from last weekend's contest.


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> Here's a quick highlight reel from last weekend's contest.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTAT2

:thumbsup: love it bro wish i could have made it ...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

what up Fam, GREAT job at the show!!! great footage!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lots of cool builds at that contest!


----------



## dig_derange

Thanks fellas. Yeah those shows are really cool. A LOT of people dropping that were there for the 1:1s. Entirely different (n much larger) crowd than your typical model car contest.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

You know one thing I didn't realize until a week after I seen it was that your Party bus is 1/32 scale!When you think about the details that went into it one's head just wants to explode lol!


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: Loving it!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

LUGK REPPIN !! TTT!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Video was cool as hell!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

I'd like to welcome the newest member: Eso!!!
If anybody's an Underground King, it's him!!! Good to have you on the team Eso!


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> I'd like to welcome the newest member: Eso!!!
> If anybody's an Underground King, it's him!!! Good to have you on the team Eso!


:thumbsup: proud to be on the team


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats homie !


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: proud to be on the team


Welcome to the family bro! Glad to have u on our side.


----------



## dig_derange

Eso is definitely an underground living legend.. Welcome brutha!


----------



## MAZDAT

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: proud to be on the team


Congrats Eso!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*"Got with a sick, tight clique and went ALL OUT!!"* 

:thumbsup: Right on!! Now who knows where that quote came from? :biggrin:


----------



## 502Regal

dig_derange said:


> Here's a quick highlight reel from last weekend's contest.


:drama:


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> *"Got with a sick, tight clique and went ALL OUT!!"*
> 
> :thumbsup: Right on!! Now who knows where that quote came from? :biggrin:


I grew up on the crime side, the New York Times side 
Staying alive was no jive 
At second hands, moms bounced on old men 
So then we moved to Shaolin land 
A young youth, yo rockin the gold tooth, 'Lo goose 
Only way, I begin to gee off was drug loot 
And let's start it like this son, rollin with this one 
And that one, pullin out gats for fun 
But it was just a dream for the teen, who was a fiend 
Started smokin woolies at sixteen 
And running up in gates, and doing hits for high stakes 
Making my way on fire escapes 
No question I would speed, for cracks and weed 
The combination made my eyes bleed 
No question I would flow off, and try to get the dough all 
Sticking up white boys in ball courts 
My life got no better, same damn 'Lo sweater 
Times is ruff and tuff like leather 
Figured out I went the wrong route 
So I got with a sick ass click and went all out 
Catchin keys from across seas 
Rollin in MPV's, every week we made forty G's 
Yo ***** respect mine, or anger the tech nine 
Ch-chick-POW! Move from the gate now


----------



## dig_derange

No fair, you googled that shit. 

Dolla, dolla bill y'all!!


----------



## sinicle

Don't ever question my Wu-Tang knowledge!


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


> Don't ever question my Wu-Tang knowledge!


 All day long!!! :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hey Eso,Congrats man!


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> Don't ever question my Wu-Tang knowledge!


Lol. I had to do it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good fam say dig that video is dope all those builds look bad ass homies


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: proud to be on the team


 i know i havent been on lil much lately but welcome to the fam homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

DTAT2 said:


> Wish i was there guys ....... couldn't make it this time .... I will try next meeting for sure ...... L.U.G.K BABY.... dooin big thangs in a mini wurld


 been meaning to welcome you to the fam homie just havent been on lil much lately good to have you on the team bro


----------



## ricezart

Slowridingmike said:


> :drama:


Daaaaammmmmn!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

Ready to rep on Tha 10th !! LUGK !!


----------



## machio

See y'all at the Show homie.congrats to all the new members,Dig,and the rest of L.U.G.K,thanks a lot 4holdin it down homies.much respect.


----------



## OFDatTX

machio said:


> See y'all at the Show homie.congrats to all the new members,Dig,and the rest of L.U.G.K,thanks a lot 4holdin it down homies.much respect.


Ohhhh shit Machio is back!


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah.. everybody is working uffin:

Here's the link to Saturday's show site. It's got the registration form you can download & have filled out before you get there. (i hate filling them things out there)

http://www.themcma.net/Club_Contests.html


----------



## machio

http://i.imgur.com/Blea9.jpg
L.U.G.K .time to leave the show fellas.


----------



## dig_derange

LUGK was rollin deep today :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

dig_derange said:


> LUGK was rollin deep today :thumbsup:


LUGK HELD IT DOWN TODAY !!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

ALSO WANNA WELCOME CHRIS G. & JERRY MOORE TO THA LUGK FAM !!


----------



## machio

Simon,welcome to da Fam Homeboys.Much Respect.


----------



## OFDatTX

Welcome to the familia !


----------



## dig_derange

Jerry, Chris... nice to have you on the team!! 

LUGK ain't playin this year :scrutinize:


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> Jerry, Chris... nice to have you on the team!!
> 
> LUGK ain't playin this year :scrutinize:


New member on the east Texas that's wats up


----------



## chris g

thanks yall for the welcoming im still cheersN to tha new fam homies had a good time at the show talkin with yall and gettin to know everybody thanks again LUGK!!!!yuhh


----------



## sinicle

Welcome guys! Sounds like a good show, where's all the pics?


----------



## dfwr83

welcome to LUGK fellas...


----------



## machio

sinicle said:


> Welcome guys! Sounds like a good show, where's all the pics?


http://i.imgur.com/IX7he.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Rh844.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/t2pba.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/V2qfY.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/yI4rS.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/FjD0t.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/by2jo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/k66SH.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/u6zWG.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/yX1zk.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/PBpvq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/q4HkI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mdOFd.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/wMM1c.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/W9C4r.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Ghtue.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lwt9k.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/UXj4B.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KBiua.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/e5itd.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/kFvZQ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AauI8.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/at3Ca.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/BN5PW.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Lqaaf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/i962l.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/bMHRp.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/oqhoQ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/tfYXr.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/IpcSo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/s3fZ3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4YUQR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/TJb9L.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/uYabD.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/FyqOZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2VPSr.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/pPJUa.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/WuNsV.jpg
Pics from the show fellas.


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: very nice guys


----------



## chris g

QUOTE=machio;15262694]http://i.imgur.com/Blea9.jpg
L.U.G.K .time to leave the show fellas.[/QUOTE]


----------



## chris g

Sup fellas I'm lookin for a 58 impala oldschool skirts and a fifth wheel bumper with split bars lemme no its a must for my next build yuhh!!


----------



## dig_derange

Word. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## DTAT2

cruser skirts or the other ones ??


----------



## chris g

Not sure but the ones wit the stars and pipe deal I found in da resin page but still lookin the split bar I member the 59 kit has it but not lookin to but the whole damn thing ya no


DTAT2 said:


> cruser skirts or the other ones ??


----------



## machio

chris g said:


> Not sure but the ones wit the stars and pipe deal I found in da resin page but still lookin the split bar I member the 59 kit has it but not lookin to but the whole damn thing ya no


I have both in resin,going to look trew my boxes when I get home.


----------



## chris g

machio said:


> I have both in resin,going to look trew my boxes when I get home.


Awready bro yuhh!!


----------



## DTAT2

i need them too you are talking about the cruisers i think bruh


----------



## chris g

anyone no wat time the good guys model show start or wat day it is?


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> http://i.imgur.com/IX7he.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Rh844.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/t2pba.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/V2qfY.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/yI4rS.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/FjD0t.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/by2jo.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/k66SH.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/u6zWG.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/yX1zk.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/PBpvq.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/q4HkI.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/mdOFd.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/wMM1c.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/W9C4r.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Ghtue.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/lwt9k.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/UXj4B.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/KBiua.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/e5itd.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/kFvZQ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/AauI8.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/at3Ca.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/BN5PW.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Lqaaf.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/i962l.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/bMHRp.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/oqhoQ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/tfYXr.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/IpcSo.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/s3fZ3.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/4YUQR.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/TJb9L.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/uYabD.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/FyqOZ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/2VPSr.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/pPJUa.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/WuNsV.jpg
> Pics from the show fellas.


not sure if its my computer or the way you loaded these pics, but they're a bitch to go through! I keep forgetting where I'm at and seeing the same one over and over! lol:420:


----------



## machio

My Bad Sin,I uploaded from my phone,just got a pc so I'm a get em right.lol


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> My Bad Sin,I uploaded from my phone,just got a pc so I'm a get em right.lol


jus fuckin witchya homie, I made it through them. they some good shots.


----------



## chris g

i been soakin on of my cars for a minute and nothin wat is a good paint striper for metal and plastic models ive had it in purple power and oven grill and not one wrinkle or paint lift this shit is pissin me off lemme no


----------



## COAST2COAST

brake fluid:dunno:


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> brake fluid:dunno:


X 2


----------



## chris g

Thank u sirs


halfasskustoms said:


> X 2


----------



## dig_derange

I use Easy Off oven cleaner. works like a charm. shit's toxic as hell though.. gotta use gloves


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wud up L.U.G.K. Trend just passin through homies.


----------



## sinicle

whats up trend? how you been homie?:wave: I hope all is well


----------



## sandcast

Chris G, I have better success putting Purple Power in a Rival crock pot at "warm" setting that will not warp plastic kits. About 136 deg F. Works great for me. But, be careful if its resin. Try a sample piece before.

Brake fluid has cause my models to get brittle and crack.

Sometimes Westley's white wall cleaner works too.

Good luck


----------



## dig_derange

sandcast said:


> Chris G, I have better success putting Purple Power in a Rival crock pot at "warm" setting that will not warp plastic kits. About 136 deg F. Works great for me. But, be careful if its resin. Try a sample piece before.
> 
> Brake fluid has cause my models to get brittle and crack.
> 
> Sometimes Westley's white wall cleaner works too.
> 
> Good luck


^^ oh yeah, i saw you post that earlier. I want to try that. gotta find me a cheap crock pot at a garage sale or sumn.. sounds cool.


----------



## dig_derange

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Wud up L.U.G.K. Trend just passin through homies.


wutup!!!


----------



## chris g

bet that ima bake me some goods!uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## sinicle

morning fam
morning Frank:wave:

I hope all is well in "Underground Town"!


----------



## Hydrohype

sandcast said:


> Chris G, I have better success putting Purple Power in a Rival crock pot at "warm" setting that will not warp plastic kits. About 136 deg F. Works great for me. But, be careful if its resin. Try a sample piece before.
> 
> Brake fluid has cause my models to get brittle and crack.
> 
> Sometimes Westley's white wall cleaner works too.
> 
> Good luck


Dont lie to the homies Sand. you know you get wifey's crock pot from the kitchen yoe, and you be eating them
models, that's how get so good? you be doing that voodoo shit! (the fuckin model black magic wey):rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THIS THREAD DOING ON PAGE 2? THAT'S HOW WE DO IT NOW? 
NAH, IM JUST talkin smack. my ass eat a gang of chilly and corn bread and fuckin went to bed at 6 clock on a friday
while it was still day light..now Im up ready to fuck with fools.. hey machio i went through a gang of them pictures.
good job bro.. that fuckin five7 wagon got me all fucked up.. any way.. I know i should go glue or sand or cut something? i want to post pictures. oh yea i guess to DO that? i need to have something to take pictures of!
okay I'l stfu...LUG MATHA FUCKIN KAY!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)Hydrohype WHO'S NINJA N on the ninja?


----------



## Hydrohype

wow so many comments after 12 hours..:thumbsup: let me put up a 68 vert for $5.00 and my pm would be full in five 
minutes.. I love the truth!


----------



## OFDatTX

WAS UP HYDRO? GLAD U BACK HOMIE TO LIL BRO, WE ON WORK BRO JUST KINDA ON THE LOW U KNOW WHAT I MEAN!


----------



## Hydrohype

OFDatTX said:


> WAS UP HYDRO? GLAD U BACK HOMIE TO LIL BRO, WE ON WORK BRO JUST KINDA ON THE LOW U KNOW WHAT I MEAN!


does that mean i dont get a parade or a welcome back party? jus kidding


----------



## darkside customs

LMAO.... damn Markie, you havin a conversation with yourself so damn early in the morn.... Lol


----------



## dig_derange

wutup fellas! just a quick reminder... show this Saturday at Hobby Town in Arlington. & then the IPMS in Mesquite next month :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

What up fam?!? Good luck at the up coming shows! Dig, still having trouble with the swamp cooler off Harvest?
Did a quick mock up of the 67


----------



## OFDatTX

Thats nice bro.


----------



## dig_derange

67 is looking good bro. Honestly haven't gotten it out yet.. sorry. I will this week though


----------



## rollin yota28

Know what sin? I'm actually liking the finish on the body, gives it like a backstreet ghetto feel to it, you should think about it


sinicle said:


> What up fam?!? Good luck at the up coming shows! Dig, still having trouble with the swamp cooler off Harvest?
> Did a quick mock up of the 67


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*X2 !*


rollin yota28 said:


> Know what sin? I'm actually liking the finish on the body, gives it like a backstreet ghetto feel to it, you should think about it


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys, you know I'd love to leave it the way it is (just cause I HATE painting!!!), but alas the 1:1 has a gloss coat. anyone recommend a good rattle-can gloss black?


----------



## machio

sinicle said:


> thanks guys, you know I'd love to leave it the way it is (just cause I HATE painting!!!), but alas the 1:1 has a gloss coat. anyone recommend a good rattle-can gloss black?


That's on clean 67 Sin,use testors gloss black,warm up the can in hot water to build up the pressure ,will spray real smooth.nice finish,no need to clear.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tamiya gloss black hard as nails whenndry


----------



## dig_derange

I'm going w/ gloss black too.. not sure what I'll be using yet either. I tried some Krylon for plastics for the chassis & misc parts, but don't like it enough to try it on the body.


----------



## dig_derange

Tamiya! yeah.. that oughta be the best bet actually.


----------



## COAST2COAST

you should ask damaged what black to use:biggrin::roflmao:
just bein funny......but he does have some smooth black paint


----------



## Damaged

sinicle said:


> anyone recommend a good rattle-can gloss black?





COAST2COAST said:


> you should ask damaged what black to use:biggrin::roflmao:
> just bein funny......but he does have some smooth black paint


 :rofl:

Yeah Sin try Tamiya black.


----------



## sinicle

I think by now most floks know me for 2 things; good accessories and FUCKED UP paint! lol. I used a rustolium primer, then I tried a Krylon gloss black and the gloss black checked all to shit. so I sanded it down smooth. didn't read the cap till after to see what went wrong and that shit has the most fucked up instructions. I can only apply additional coats within seconds OR after 24hrs. I did a light coat, waited TWO DAYS, sprayed a second light coat and it checked!!!

I need to quit being a cheap fucker and stop buying my paints at Wally World! I'll look around for Testers or Tamiya....thanks for the info guys


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> I think by now most floks know me for 2 things; good accessories and FUCKED UP paint! lol. I used a rustolium primer, then I tried a Krylon gloss black and the gloss black checked all to shit. so I sanded it down smooth. didn't read the cap till after to see what went wrong and that shit has the most fucked up instructions. I can only apply additional coats within seconds OR after 24hrs. I did a light coat, waited TWO DAYS, sprayed a second light coat and it checked!!!
> 
> I need to quit being a cheap fucker and stop buying my paints at Wally World! I'll look around for Testers or Tamiya....thanks for the info guys


Sin I love your 67. especially the skirts.. I've only been waiting for some skirts from one of the homies for like 100 
years now. (light bulb) I think I'l drop him a pm today. take the homie's advise. I dont think you'l be dis-appointed at all 
with tamiya gloss black.. I'd think twice about testers, to me they are hit and miss, sometimes they have cool colors
and shade's, and then you get a second can of the same shit? and it fuckin spit's and glob's all over the damm place.
I hate the 50/50 gamble of testers.. Tamiya on the other hand regardless of color is way more consistent with texture and quality of spray.. trust me on this big brother. people may dis-agree but i am not to fond of rustolium or krylon primers either, there inexpensive but a bit gunky for my limited rattle can skill's.. Tamiya is pricey and small but there primer is Hydro friendly, all i used last year is Plasticoat sandable primer! that's good stuff too.. your models 
deserve it.. stay away from Earl Schieb!:thumbsup:


----------



## Claire63

finished builds all in one place...


----------



## Lownslow302

dimensions to make your own its a 3d plaque about 1/8 thick the rest is metric


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just saw this homie thats looks pretty cool i dig it cant wait to have sum done if we get sum chrome an gold plated they would look tight


----------



## sinicle

Just got the plumbing and wiring to go


----------



## Lownslow302

still getting the sides taped


----------



## OFDatTX

Cant wait to see the candy on this one eso!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


> still getting the sides taped


dude that looks great like that.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn eso diggin this bro much props an sin dat engin is coming along great much props to all the fam gettin down


----------



## Hydrohype

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn eso diggin this bro much props an sin dat engin is coming along great much props to all the fam gettin down


x2 what he said..


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> I think by now most floks know me for 2 things; good accessories and FUCKED UP paint! lol. I used a rustolium primer, then I tried a Krylon gloss black and the gloss black checked all to shit. so I sanded it down smooth. didn't read the cap till after to see what went wrong and that shit has the most fucked up instructions. I can only apply additional coats within seconds OR after 24hrs. I did a light coat, waited TWO DAYS, sprayed a second light coat and it checked!!!
> 
> I need to quit being a cheap fucker and stop buying my paints at Wally World! I'll look around for Testers or Tamiya....thanks for the info guys


Im the guy who rarely does a paint job that I can live with. speaking of which? I would like to finish this one off. I dont feel like cutting another top off or opening another trunk and painting a second 63. unless I know this one did not make it! 
I felt pretty good about this one.. can someone have the Homie Machio call me on my cell, 818-437-4819 I have'nt heard from him for about a month.. I hope everything is Okay down thurrr!











































this is as close to BMF as i will ever get.


----------



## Lownslow302

we gon be doing big thangs


----------



## dig_derange

Hydrohype said:


> Im the guy who rarely does a paint job that I can live with. speaking of which? I would like to finish this one off. I dont feel like cutting another top off or opening another trunk and painting a second 63. unless I know this one did not make it!
> I felt pretty good about this one.. can someone have the Homie Machio call me on my cell, 818-437-4819 I have'nt heard from him for about a month.. I hope everything is Okay down thurrr!
> 
> View attachment 478944
> View attachment 478945
> View attachment 478946
> View attachment 478948
> View attachment 478950
> View attachment 478951
> View attachment 478952
> this is as close to BMF as i will ever get.


I love the color on this one bro. I'll be happy to do the foiling on this one if ya need!


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


> we gon be doing big thangs


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## sinicle

Markie, you ninny fuck! ITS JUST FOIL!!!!!! get over it for fucks sake!:biggrin: grab a bullshit body and practice!!! I swear to you that you'll have it down like a pro before you finish the whole car!


----------



## dig_derange

*buildoff progress*

body is finally at 100% & ready for paint. 










rear end is complete w/ brake lines


















decided on graphite dust instead of black.. cant get tired of this color


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang fellas , Trend just stoppin through to say wut up ! Eso those artworks are sweet and the Corvette is killa. Dig that build is lookin' good bro ... I love the way you did that interior !*


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> I love the color on this one bro. I'll be happy to do the foiling on this one if ya need!


Yea thanks Dig. this was painted around the same time as the glasshouse that you foiled for me. I worked pretty hard on this 63.
last year, and Tingo's was telling me how bad he could foil with that home depot shit he use's so i sent it to him with some painted skirts then he turned it over to Machio and I have'nt heard from him for a minute now. I dont want to start cutting the trunk and top of another one, when this one was that close to getting finished.. I almost feel like I should just finish cars without foil? that way
I know I wont have to wait on anybody or worry about shipping..

sinicle none of my cars will ever ever ever survive a markie foil.. Because i will smash that thing with a Dayton hammer before its ever done.. Trust me I have tried.. And I can tell you that foil on a model will never get done by me, even if I live to be 120.
My brain is not wired for that kind of detail and craftsmanship.. Life is to short for me to pretend.. If i am forced to do my own foil?
then I will never touch a model again for life.. THATS A DEAL BREAKER 100 PERCENT.. i WISH i HAD OF NEVER TRIED TO PASS MYSELF OFF as some type of builder? then maybe people would'nt have kept pushing me to do foil.. 
From now on> I am a collector / trader buyer of models cars, But not a builder of them.. on occasion I may put one together that is already painted and foiled.. but it dont go no further than that..


----------



## dig_derange

Don't sweat it Markie, we all have things we just aren't wired for. I've been watching D get down on this scratchbuilding & I'm always thinking.. damn, there is no way I can even start to begin to process that shit. I'm content just doing what I can & pushing myself a little, but not to the burnout point. It's gotta be fun or no sense doing it!

Are you saying you can't do this shit for fun anymore Markie? 

& and Machio has that tre? :scrutinize:


----------



## dig_derange

Oh thanks Trend!!!


----------



## sinicle

you're good Markie, I'm starting learn that sometimes my "motivational speech's " tend to have to have the opposite effect. I do understand what you mean, there's a few things that I will never get down (like paint), I was only trying to keep your spirit up.


----------



## Lownslow302

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang fellas , Trend just stoppin through to say wut up ! Eso those artworks are sweet and the Corvette is killa. Dig that build is lookin' good bro ... I love the way you did that interior !*


thanks, i cant wait till the 4 lug cragar comes in


----------



## dig_derange

^ hell yeah, those are gonna be perfect on that.


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> ^ hell yeah, those are gonna be perfect on that.


:loco: 4 lugs on a vette? on a side note know anyone who wants to buy a bag of these? not talking a bag of 4 either lol theres about 6 or 7 sets in the bag i think


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> Don't sweat it Markie, we all have things we just aren't wired for. I've been watching D get down on this scratchbuilding & I'm always thinking.. damn, there is no way I can even start to begin to process that shit. I'm content just doing what I can & pushing myself a little, but not to the burnout point. It's gotta be fun or no sense doing it!
> 
> Are you saying you can't do this shit for fun anymore Markie?
> 
> & and Machio has that tre? :scrutinize:


 yea Machio has the vert trey and the skirts i painted for it. I kind of had my heart set on that car. it's just an amt 63, with a amt 62 frame. but I could use a completion right about now before starting something something else. I know I have that bike to do? but Im about ready to start kicking frame and interior ideas around for my 62 wagon. But I dont like the idea of not having skirts. Dig i know you got my back, and I would be telling a lie to myself if i said Im done putting a collection together. I'l put on my tiny ******'s and get a completion or two sooner or later.. by the way your car is looking dope. I love the interior and rear end is hot.. LMAF Sin said: Ninny fuck. thats our homie! yea we need skirts over hear. Sin the zen accessory master may have to start casting! hint hint..


----------



## sinicle

I can make'em, but I don't have a 62 body to make the pattern from. would a 63 work? not sure if the opening is the same shape...


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> I can make'em, but I don't have a 62 body to make the pattern from. would a 63 work? not sure if the opening is the same shape...


I have 62 skirts i can cast them asap and send u a set ill get a pic for ya.


----------



## Hydrohype

OFDatTX said:


> I have 62 skirts i can cast them asap and send u a set ill get a pic for ya.


 That great new's 
you two. Sin a 62 skoyt is alot bigger than a 63. (63 is probably alot closer to 64 skirt but still not the same) 
OfDat I have another question? I wonder if your 62 skirts will fit all 3 that's on the market? 

amt 62 vert. revel 62 ht. and the r+r 62 resin wagon! what ever pair you have is totally needed by everyone just the same. 
and Sin I have body's you can use to fit any of the skirts that the club would need when ever you want to carve some out.
including a resin 67 wagon witch might be different from the amt 67 impy, Mpc 68 and 69, and amt 70 is a very wanted skirt.
nowone would dis-agree that skirts for those years are very much in demand! CAN I GET AN AMEN? 
Thanks guy's I will cover shipping both ways and help out with material cost too..:thumbsup: 

And Doug. stop saying that you cant paint! If your not doing pattern's and fade's? Its easier than BMF.


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> And Doug. stop saying that you cant paint! If your not doing pattern's and fade's? Its easier than BMF.


lol. just to save on shipping, take a piece of construction paper and trace out the shapes of all the wheel openings you need skirts for and send that instead of the bodies. to trace'em, just hold the paper on the inside of the wheel opening tight to the body and trace around the wheel opening. just make sure to hold it tight so you get the contour of the body in the template (obviously the template will be flat, but I can add the contour to the final product. but the contour does need to be added in the template or it won't be the right shape). you can put all the templates on one sheet and send that. I should be able to make fairly accurate skirts from that alone. make sure to mark each template with the make and year of the kit.


----------



## OFDatTX

Hydrohype said:


> That great new's
> you two. Sin a 62 skoyt is alot bigger than a 63. (63 is probably alot closer to 64 skirt but still not the same)
> OfDat I have another question? I wonder if your 62 skirts will fit all 3 that's on the market?
> 
> amt 62 vert. revel 62 ht. and the r+r 62 resin wagon! what ever pair you have is totally needed by everyone just the same.
> and Sin I have body's you can use to fit any of the skirts that the club would need when ever you want to carve some out.
> including a resin 67 wagon witch might be different from the amt 67 impy, Mpc 68 and 69, and amt 70 is a very wanted skirt.
> nowone would dis-agree that skirts for those years are very much in demand! CAN I GET AN AMEN?
> Thanks guy's I will cover shipping both ways and help out with material cost too..:thumbsup:
> 
> And Doug. stop saying that you cant paint! If your not doing pattern's and fade's? Its easier than BMF.


I have the revell 62 ht scratch build it. Idk if it would fit but is worth a try. Might just need a little tweek to it.


----------



## dig_derange

damn I love that paint job!!


----------



## darkside customs

Wow! That paint job is bad ass!


----------



## pancho1969

OFDatTX said:


> I have the revell 62 ht scratch build it. Idk if it would fit but is worth a try. Might just need a little tweek to it.


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sinicle

agreed, that paint is outta control!:worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful '62 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OFDatTX

Thanks for the props. If it was not for pancho ispiration and machios and other great painters out there I wouldnt have been airbrushing. I would have gave up on the first try.
But with all the great work they been putting out. has always push me to not give up.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey bro, if you look at my builds, all my "chrome" trim, is painted on. I hate bmf too, and I will probably never do it either, I feel ya! Just try painting the trim for awhile, see how it goes. Don't give up though, you have some nice builds!


Hydrohype said:


> Yea thanks Dig. this was painted around the same time as the glasshouse that you foiled for me. I worked pretty hard on this 63.
> last year, and Tingo's was telling me how bad he could foil with that home depot shit he use's so i sent it to him with some painted skirts then he turned it over to Machio and I have'nt heard from him for a minute now. I dont want to start cutting the trunk and top of another one, when this one was that close to getting finished.. I almost feel like I should just finish cars without foil? that way
> I know I wont have to wait on anybody or worry about shipping..
> 
> sinicle none of my cars will ever ever ever survive a markie foil.. Because i will smash that thing with a Dayton hammer before its ever done.. Trust me I have tried.. And I can tell you that foil on a model will never get done by me, even if I live to be 120.
> My brain is not wired for that kind of detail and craftsmanship.. Life is to short for me to pretend.. If i am forced to do my own foil?
> then I will never touch a model again for life.. THATS A DEAL BREAKER 100 PERCENT.. i WISH i HAD OF NEVER TRIED TO PASS MYSELF OFF as some type of builder? then maybe people would'nt have kept pushing me to do foil..
> From now on> I am a collector / trader buyer of models cars, But not a builder of them.. on occasion I may put one together that is already painted and foiled.. but it dont go no further than that..


----------



## Compton1964

Impressive paint job..... love the patterns


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OFDatTX said:


> I have the revell 62 ht scratch build it. Idk if it would fit but is worth a try. Might just need a little tweek to it.


Nice!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hydrohype said:


> Yea thanks Dig. this was painted around the same time as the glasshouse that you foiled for me. I worked pretty hard on this 63.
> last year, and Tingo's was telling me how bad he could foil with that home depot shit he use's so i sent it to him with some painted skirts then he turned it over to Machio and I have'nt heard from him for a minute now. I dont want to start cutting the trunk and top of another one, when this one was that close to getting finished.. I almost feel like I should just finish cars without foil? that way
> I know I wont have to wait on anybody or worry about shipping..
> 
> sinicle none of my cars will ever ever ever survive a markie foil.. Because i will smash that thing with a Dayton hammer before its ever done.. Trust me I have tried.. And I can tell you that foil on a model will never get done by me, even if I live to be 120.
> My brain is not wired for that kind of detail and craftsmanship.. Life is to short for me to pretend.. If i am forced to do my own foil?
> then I will never touch a model again for life.. THATS A DEAL BREAKER 100 PERCENT.. i WISH i HAD OF NEVER TRIED TO PASS MYSELF OFF as some type of builder? then maybe people would'nt have kept pushing me to do foil..
> From now on> I am a collector / trader buyer of models cars, But not a builder of them.. on occasion I may put one together that is already painted and foiled.. but it dont go no further than that..


Man dont give up on building bro!I seen what you're capable of and you put alot of my shit to shame!I dont like bmfing either,but it wont stop me from doing it,I dont mind trim,but front window frames are a bitch! Mine look wrinkled as fuck,still trying to get that down.Seeing so much badass shit its easy to get discouraged,but badass builders are made not born.Just sayin cuz its no fun to sit on the bench back againt the wall while others have fun.What I do with some builds is have the side trim as foil,and the front frame chrome paint,because I just couldnt do it! But my hearse is a great excersise in foiling.This time all of it is foil,even in I fucked up here and there Ill try to get better,just whats its all about:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

No tracing Sin. I've seen your detail work up close and personal, this is the one of those time's when it's beneficial to have 
a brother who is anal retentive. I know if you have a body in front of you, and a picture of the real deal? it wont return until it is near exact! so I will worry about the shipping. and you will do that voodoo that youdoo so well. and then we will get them casted for all the club to have. Offdat. that 62 really does have a pancho seed's machio A Garcia thing going for it..great stuff. and those skirts look good. I would take a pair like that in a heart beat. but i would be less than honest. if i did not mention that my gutt tells me that Sin could whip up a pair that is even closer to the real deal. So Dougy boy, you've been backed into a corner. I can ship two body's at a time. for all the club to get there skirts. my mind is on the vert 62 and the resin 62. and then after that I need skirts for the resin 67 wagon and the amt 67. you really nailed it with the chrome trim on those things. and damm we need 68,69 and 70 completions on this page.. BIG TIME. I got alot of nerve typing so much shit, with my (aint built shit in a 100 years ass) and yea it
really is sort of a pain for me to even think about building again. it's causing more anxiety than pleasure for me right now. but I know I really cant walk away.. my collection keeps me company, it greet's me when I get home at night. I run to them when I get up in the morning. there my pet's. hell i dont even have a gold fish! but i got dime piece's in my living room. It makes me feel like I am a rich man.. and yea my coward ass is taking forever to pull off just one completion for 2012. but I wont walk away.. and i have a feeling that once I take a Hydro profile shot of something completed? some of the fever will come back.. thanks all you guys for your help. Doug i will give you a call this week.. Oh and one more thing. I need to get some glasshouse skirts casted. if anybody has an old glasshouse thrasher body? I tried to cut a pair of skirts of a 76 and ended up cracking one in two. then when I glued them back together? it came out un-even. you can see the crack plain ass day. but those skirts are needed because Amt never made skirts for the 71 and 72 impala's.


----------



## sinicle

thanks for the kind words homie. I was just trying to save you a few bucks, but if you insist on sending me bodies, I'll hook you up. it's the least I could do...after all, you're GIVING me bodies!....you don't want them back, right? that's the deal, trade bodies for skirts....:roflmao::twak: JK. I have the 76 that Machio painted, I can make skirts from that, but will they fit a 71-72? and I have to agree, I was blown away when I walked into your home. I've been a few opulent homes in my time and your simple apartment put them all to shame with the decor alone. was cool to see so many clean ass kits all nicely displayed like that! but keep in mind, you didn't get into a club because of your "collecting" abilities, you were brought in cause you're a very talented builder as well. it's ok to get discouraged once in a while (we all do), but I have faith you'll get your wind back.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> I have the revell 62 ht scratch build it. Idk if it would fit but is worth a try. Might just need a little tweek to it.


Daaaaaaamn Tx dat paint job looks clean much props homie keep practicin cuz its payn off paint job looks sick


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> thanks for the kind words homie. I was just trying to save you a few bucks, but if you insist on sending me bodies, I'll hook you up. it's the least I could do...after all, you're GIVING me bodies!....you don't want them back, right? that's the deal, trade bodies for skirts....:roflmao::twak: JK. I have the 76 that Machio painted, I can make skirts from that, but will they fit a 71-72? and I have to agree, I was blown away when I walked into your home. I've been a few opulent homes in my time and your simple apartment put them all to shame with the decor alone. was cool to see so many clean ass kits all nicely displayed like that! but keep in mind, you didn't get into a club because of your "collecting" abilities, you were brought in cause you're a very talented builder as well. it's ok to get discouraged once in a while (we all do), but I have faith you'll get your wind back.


thanks sin. the 76 skirts will fit everything from 71 up!
yea i got to get something done. so i was looking at the amt vert 62 today. I guess i start toying with the interior tonight. the trunk is open already so I will get some hinge's done tonight as well. shoot me your addy again. and Im going to mail you the
62 wagon and a 69 body and what ever $ and material you might want? so I can stop talking and start producing. 

did I say stop talking? lol yea right; as if that were possible!:rofl: ps I still wonder if Machio is okay. and am I in the dogg house for not building?


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Daaaaaaamn Tx dat paint job looks clean much props homie keep practicin cuz its payn off paint job looks sick


Thanks bro. Almost done with it just need a few more detail to it add few parts.


----------



## Compton1964

I'm lovin that deuce....


----------



## OFDatTX

Compton1964 said:


> I'm lovin that deuce....


Thanks homie appreciate it.


----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> Thanks bro. Almost done with it just need a few more detail to it add few parts.


that paintjob is sick


----------



## Lownslow302

lil long term project i got planned im leaning for the chop top version


----------



## OFDatTX

Posting these for lil chris. its about 99% done he ran of BM foil for a few other detail!


----------



## lonnie

nice builds guys


----------



## Hydrohype

OFDatTX said:


> Posting these for lil chris. its about 99% done he ran of BM foil for a few other detail!


the five seven is Beautiful, great shots indeed..
Hear's an old member of the family reconstructed, after her TSA grope down at the airport from Texas to Cali.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good tx an lil chris dsnm diggin that build looks tight homie an the lil truck in the back ground id lookin tight to much props lil homie


----------



## dig_derange

excellent work coming outta Tyler, Texas!!!


----------



## regalistic

Nice BUilds in Here:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Here's some progress from Johnny!




















looks promising brutha!


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> Here's some progress from Johnny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks promising brutha!


:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
You guys are great! and a shout out to Rollin yota, and Cematary angle !:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

I take great pleasure introducing you to the newest member of LUGK: CemetaryAngel81 !!!!

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Righteous!!! Congrats fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good tx an lil chris dsnm diggin that build looks tight homie an the lil truck in the back ground id lookin tight to much props lil homie


Truck fell on him and cracked on corner. Thats why he havent finish it. Am get him on it.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> I take great pleasure introducing you to the newest member of LUGK: CemetaryAngel81 !!!!
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!


Welcome to the club bro!


----------



## OFDatTX

Caddy come together nice pina. When u get thru with it can I have it  j/k bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks guys,All of you!! First off Im reall flattered to be representing the tightest M.C.C. around and thanks for Sin and Dig Derange for giving me the opprotunity to represent!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

OFDatTX said:


> Thanks bro. Almost done with it just need a few more detail to it add few parts.


badass!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks guys,All of you!! First off Im reall flattered to be representing the tightest M.C.C. around and thanks for Sin and Dig Derange for giving me the opprotunity to represent!


Welcome to the fam homie glad to have you in the crew


----------



## Hydrohype

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks guys,All of you!! First off Im reall flattered to be representing the tightest M.C.C. around and thanks for Sin and Dig Derange for giving me the opprotunity to represent!


(THAT'S FUCKIN KICK ASS NEWS) WELCOME TO THE CREW OF UNDERDOG'S WHO COME OUT SWINGIN, 

THE MISFIT'S WITH TALENT WHO TURN HEAD'S! THE GANG OF GUYS WHO PUT A BRAND NEW TWIST TO AN OLD SOUND!

THE ONE'S WITH THE UN-DENIABLE ENERGY THAT MAKES THEM FAMILY! 

THE PEOPLE SAID THEY COULD'NT DO IT BUT THEY DID CREW! 

THE ONE 

THE ONLY

:thumbsup: LOS UNDERGROUD KINGS!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Hydrohype said:


> (THAT'S FUCKIN KICK ASS NEWS) WELCOME TO THE CREW OF UNDERDOG'S WHO COME OUT SWINGIN,
> 
> THE MISFIT'S WITH TALENT WHO TURN HEAD'S! THE GANG OF GUYS WHO PUT A BRAND NEW TWIST TO AN OLD SOUND!
> 
> THE ONE'S WITH THE UN-DENIABLE ENERGY THAT MAKES THEM FAMILY!
> 
> THE PEOPLE SAID THEY COULD'NT DO IT BUT THEY DID CREW!
> 
> THE ONE
> 
> THE ONLY
> 
> :thumbsup: LOS UNDERGROUD KINGS!:thumbsup:


perfectly stated Markie. 

Welcome Lorenzo! We are proud to have you on the squad. You are a great builder & will add another dimension in what has got to already be the most diverse club around... this straight up band of misfits that is: LUGK


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> perfectly stated Markie.
> 
> Welcome Lorenzo! We are proud to have you on the squad. You are a great builder & will add another dimension in what has got to already be the most diverse club around... this straight up band of misfits that is: LUGK


youu knoooooow!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks Markie and Dig,even though lately I've only finished 2 things,jack and shit(and jack just left town)I'm gonna do my best to represent.I'm trying to finish up the coupe,then the cff build off is next on my mind.we'll see!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Congrats man........theses guys seem Kool as hell.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah,they are.Im totally stoked and well suprised.Glad to be a part of this.This is the first M.C.C Ive ever been a part of so Im thrilled!


----------



## dig_derange

alright fellas, more news from the underground.... LUGK would now also like to introduce Irvin Lopez aka HoppinMadness as a new member of the fam! 

Welcome brutha!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Welcome to the fam homie


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> I take great pleasure introducing you to the newest member of LUGK: CemetaryAngel81 !!!!
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!


orale congrats homie on the membership lorenzo :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

dig_derange said:


> alright fellas, more news from the underground.... LUGK would now also like to introduce Irvin Lopez aka HoppinMadness as a new member of the fam!
> 
> Welcome brutha!!!





pina's LRM replica said:


> Welcome to the fam homie



Thanks for lettin me be part of the club bro !!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> (THAT'S FUCKIN KICK ASS NEWS) WELCOME TO THE CREW OF UNDERDOG'S WHO COME OUT SWINGIN,
> 
> THE MISFIT'S WITH TALENT WHO TURN HEAD'S! THE GANG OF GUYS WHO PUT A BRAND NEW TWIST TO AN OLD SOUND!
> 
> THE ONE'S WITH THE UN-DENIABLE ENERGY THAT MAKES THEM FAMILY!
> 
> THE PEOPLE SAID THEY COULD'NT DO IT BUT THEY DID CREW!
> 
> THE ONE
> 
> THE ONLY
> 
> :thumbsup: LOS UNDERGROUD KINGS!:thumbsup:


hoppinmaddness this goes for you too now brother. Dont trip Frank, I started to hit you up at the Bell Show last month? I was gonna slip something in your pepsei so you couldn't say no! I think your gonna hook up with underground underdog gansta misfits sooner or later!


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> hoppinmaddness this goes for you too now brother. Dont trip Frank, I started to hit you up at the Bell Show last month? I was gonna slip something in your pepsei so you couldn't say no! I think your gonna hook up with underground underdog gansta misfits sooner or later!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :tongue:



NO PLANS RT NOW FOR ANY CLUBS FOR ME HOMIE


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bigdogg323 said:


> orale congrats homie on the membership lorenzo :thumbsup: uffin:


Thanks Frank! And welcome and congrats Irvine!


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> NO PLANS RT NOW FOR ANY CLUBS FOR ME HOMIE


we will teach you the secret hand shake, we will give you a Gold painted metal chain with an 1109 dayton on the end of it.

I'l buy you dinner at the Taco truck of your choice or Roscoes chicken and waffles and , I'l take you to a titty bar and buy you one lap dance! and later you will get a
L.U.G.K. XXXL T-shirt of your very own! all this because your special.:thumbsup: just think about it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hydrohype said:


> we will teach you the secret hand shake, we will give you a Gold painted metal chain with an 1109 dayton on the end of it.
> 
> I'l buy you dinner at the Taco truck of your choice or Roscoes chicken and waffles and , I'l take you to a titty bar and buy you one lap dance! and later you will get a
> L.U.G.K. XXXL T-shirt of your very own! all this because your special.:thumbsup: just think about it.


 thats funny hydro u a comidean way


----------



## Hydrohype

pina's LRM replica said:


> thats funny hydro u a comidean way


:rofl: Frank know's he's the homie!


----------



## dig_derange

Hydrohype said:


> we will teach you the secret hand shake, we will give you a Gold painted metal chain with an 1109 dayton on the end of it.
> 
> I'l buy you dinner at the Taco truck of your choice or Roscoes chicken and waffles and , I'l take you to a titty bar and buy you one lap dance! and later you will get a
> L.U.G.K. XXXL T-shirt of your very own! all this because your special.:thumbsup: just think about it.


:roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


>


that is just plain sick. How is this done? is it some diorama shit, some photo shop type shit? or both.. I want in dammit..lol
thats tight. is that a Drive in movie ?


----------



## Hydrohype

I could not sleep, so I got up at 2;30 and just stared at my Harley build for 30 minutes.. then I went on youtube. 

Guy's look at the beautiful Grill of this 69 caprice, man we got to do this to a 68 and a 69!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Check minis topics , I think he did it with two grills spliced together


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> we will teach you the secret hand shake, we will give you a Gold painted metal chain with an 1109 dayton on the end of it.
> 
> I'l buy you dinner at the Taco truck of your choice or Roscoes chicken and waffles and , I'l take you to a titty bar and buy you one lap dance! and later you will get a
> L.U.G.K. XXXL T-shirt of your very own! all this because your special.:thumbsup: just think about it.


:shh: :loco: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:



Hydrohype said:


> :rofl: Frank know's he's the homie!


----------



## dig_derange

Hydrohype said:


> that is just plain sick. How is this done? is it some diorama shit, some photo shop type shit? or both.. I want in dammit..lol
> thats tight. is that a Drive in movie ?


yeah, I was google image searching for drive-in movie backgrounds... love that shit.. this is just some shoddy photoshop work. basically took a pic w/ an all white background & my program basically has a button that will make any solid color transparent.. allowing me to lay it over something else. To make it perfect, I would still have to go in there and do some shading over what didn't come out.. like the little white "cloud' around the bottom and some inconsistencies around the windows and stuff. I'll keep at it though.



Hydrohype said:


> I could not sleep, so I got up at 2;30 and just stared at my Harley build for 30 minutes.. then I went on youtube.
> 
> Guy's look at the beautiful Grill of this 69 caprice, man we got to do this to a 68 and a 69!


that is beautiful.. make it happen brutha!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dig that build looks tight much props


----------



## dig_derange

thank you sir!


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


>


looks good Digs :h5:


----------



## Dre1only

I believe LUGK is do'n Big Thangs and as a non member I'd like to congradulate the 2 new members and I believe yall made an excellent choice,so with that being said Congradulations to Cemetary Angel & Hoppinmadness :h5: ...


----------



## ggh218

u got some nice rides


----------



## dig_derange

Dre1only said:


> looks good Digs :h5:


thanks bro!



Dre1only said:


> I believe LUGK is do'n Big Thangs and as a non member I'd like to congradulate the 2 new members and I believe yall made an excellent choice,so with that being said Congradulations to Cemetary Angel & Hoppinmadness :h5: ...






ggh218 said:


> u got some nice rides


thanks man!!! we appreciate you making your first post on our thread!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> I believe LUGK is do'n Big Thangs and as a non member I'd like to congradulate the 2 new members and I believe yall made an excellent choice,so with that being said Congradulations to Cemetary Angel & Hoppinmadness :h5: ...


We apreciate the good words homie means alot to the club me im proud to be a part of such a talented crew


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> We apreciate the good words homie means alot to the club me im proud to be a part of such a talented crew


X2!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> I could not sleep, so I got up at 2;30 and just stared at my Harley build for 30 minutes.. then I went on youtube.
> 
> Guy's look at the beautiful Grill of this 69 caprice, man we got to do this to a 68 and a 69!


:facepalm:IT'S A 4 DR :uh: MARKIE I SHOOD :twak: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm:IT'S A 4 DR :uh: MARKIE I SHOOD :twak: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 cant you read? jackwagon i am just talking about the grill.. you misfit, you belong in the crew! and you know it!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pina's LRM replica said:


> We apreciate the good words homie means alot to the club me im proud to be a part of such a talented crew


X3uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hydrohype said:


> cant you read? jackwagon i am just talking about the grill.. you misfit, you belong in the crew! and you know it!
> 
> View attachment 510802
> View attachment 510803
> View attachment 510804





Hydrohype said:


> cant you read? jackwagon i am just talking about the grill.. you misfit, you belong in the crew! and you know it!
> 
> View attachment 510802
> View attachment 510803
> View attachment 510804


this wagon is lookin good hydro diggin it


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean work here homies, keep the pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Hydrohype said:


> cant you read? jackwagon i am just talking about the grill.. you misfit, you belong in the crew! and you know it!
> 
> View attachment 510802
> View attachment 510803
> View attachment 510804


wagon is dope bro.. love the white top


----------



## Hydrohype

HEAR YOU GO SINICLE!













NOW i KEEP HEARING THAT LITTLE BELL,,


----------



## dig_derange

Hydrohype said:


> HEAR YOU GO SINICLE!
> View attachment 517595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW i KEEP HEARING THAT LITTLE BELL,,
> View attachment 517604



:facepalm::bowrofl:



yo, meeting next Saturday fellas!!! over @ Pina's


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> :facepalm::bowrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> yo, meeting next Saturday fellas!!! over @ Pina's


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lol @ markie!


----------



## Tonioseven

Hydrohype said:


> I could not sleep, so I got up at 2;30 and just stared at my Harley build for 30 minutes.. then I went on youtube.
> 
> Guy's look at the beautiful Grill of this 69 caprice, man we got to do this to a 68 and a 69!


I'm going to build a '69 with a grille like that.


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> I'm going to build a '69 with a grille like that.


:thumbsup: I'm thinking of jacking your idea for the 67 grill!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just wanna congradulate the fam on the build off an props to everybody that finish the fam put it down on dis 1 now for the october super show to all L.U.G.K fam this gonna b were we really show our skills was gonna put my builds on hold since I got the strictly bisness project to start but gonna go ahead an do both fuck it would really be bad ass if the whole fam could participate on dis one me myself gonna try an put it down with sum of my best work an after d october show an strictly bisness project im gonna really try an focos on finishing all the replicas iv started after I finish all my replicas wanna shoot for havin them all feturd in a LRM spread well see but dats wat ima shoot for gonna start taking this model thing to another level


----------



## dig_derange

that's whats up bro

LUGK is hittin hard as ever & we just warming up still :biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Finished til Sinicles bomb detail parts arrive,not much more I can do til then.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Sweeeet homie looks clean much props


----------



## Hydrohype

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Finished til Sinicles bomb detail parts arrive,not much more I can do til then.
> View attachment 522583
> View attachment 522584
> View attachment 522586
> View attachment 522587
> View attachment 522588
> View attachment 522589
> 
> View attachment 522590
> View attachment 522591


Excellent.. did they really have trailers like that back in the day?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hydrohype said:


> Excellent.. did they really have trailers like that back in the day?


Thanx,I sort of added my kustom flair to the trailer,though I took cues from combos like these






View attachment 522645
View attachment 522646
View attachment 522647
View attachment 522648
View attachment 522649


----------



## Tonioseven

dig_derange said:


> :thumbsup: I'm thinking of jacking your idea for the 67 grill!



By all means!! :h5:


----------



## dig_derange

for my part time facebook peoples, check it out.. there's a little contest by Revell going on. trying to lock in this 1st place, but gonna need some votes to keep the pace. 

http://bit.ly/NDgf10










Lorenzo, JC & Markie are in there too, gotta get the campaign going, still going til the 22nd


----------



## dig_derange

*Smokin 65*

new project in line from Pina & his son..


----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> :thumbsup: I'm thinking of jacking your idea for the 67 grill!


67,68,69....you need 3 grills to make 1 but its worth it if done right! hideaways are wicked!!


----------



## dig_derange

2 67 grills oughta do it.


----------



## sinicle

Where'd pina get those wheel rings?


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> Where'd pina get those wheel rings?


Armando Wheels and rings.


----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> 2 67 grills oughta do it.


typo..your right.....1 for car 1 for cut up on inner grill


----------



## sinicle

Better question: where can I get rings like those? Lol


----------



## dig_derange

A year ago or so, pina n Machio got a few sets directly from Armando. We put out a lil apb on them to get some more but he's kinda been off the grid.


----------



## dig_derange

bump, bump!! man, can't wait til Supershow is over, there are so many pics from the club that are being withheld right now.. everyone is killin it right now.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> bump, bump!! man, can't wait til Supershow is over, there are so many pics from the club that are being withheld right now.. everyone is killin it right now.


X2


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## dig_derange




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Coming to a supershow soon heheh


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :sprint: :drama: :wave:


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

These are COLD BLOODED HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!!





dig_derange said:


>





dig_derange said:


>


----------



## dig_derange

thanks man.. dang, just realized I should've put a "Rated R" on the Evil Dead poster


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## dig_derange




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


>


NICE!


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> 67,68,69....you need 3 grills to make 1 but its worth it if done right! hideaways are wicked!!


No, you only need two.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Should be able to finish up the Green Hell hearse this weekend,got most of the interior done,mocking up the casket now


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Should be able to finish up the Green Hell hearse this weekend,got most of the interior done,mocking up the casket now
> View attachment 534428


nice!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!!!


X2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks guys!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The interior so far,casket needs some clear.


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The interior so far,casket needs some clear.
> View attachment 534704


oh shit :chuck: hno:hno:hno:

thats badass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks buddy!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The interior so far,casket needs some clear.
> View attachment 534704


Siiiiiiiick fam much props


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks Pina,Dealing with some fit issues with the grill and rear bumper and trying to find some glass.But she should be close to finishing.


----------



## avidinha

I have some extra windows out of the Polar Lights Ecto-1 kit I can send you if you think those will work.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

avidinha said:


> I have some extra windows out of the Polar Lights Ecto-1 kit I can send you if you think those will work.


PM sent,thanks I think I lost the front glass.


----------



## chris_thobe

Whats up CEM.. when did u join the LUGK fam??


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Been about a couple months now bro! We could use another if you catch my drift!


----------



## chris_thobe

LOL.. I'm still a free agent.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hit up Sinicle,maybe we can change that!!


----------



## serio909

Caddy is looking sick


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hit up Sinicle,maybe we can change that!!


X2 homie wit ur skills would love to have you b a part of d crew


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn HOMIE. Missed these post here. That caddy is PIMP. Im loving the way this is coming out. I like the look of the hole thing.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Pina,Dealing with some fit issues with the grill and rear bumper and trying to find some glass.But she should be close to finishing.
> View attachment 534751
> View attachment 534752


the caddy is looking bad ass!!!:guns::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Pina,Dealing with some fit issues with the grill and rear bumper and trying to find some glass.But she should be close to finishing.
> View attachment 534751
> View attachment 534752


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks fellas,didnt get the build time I would have liked today,spent the whole day with my woman.Just wasnt meant to happen today.I so wanted to finish it today,didnt get a chance.I might be able to work on it when I get back from my inlaws house,later tonite got to wake up at 3:00 am to go to work.


----------



## bigdogg323

here u go machio


----------



## machio

Hell yea,Piña,Machio next project after Square Bizz.Odering some servos 4 this project.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Fuck yea new aladin version in d works machio an piña calaboration goin down


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Say anybody in d fam want my old aladin replica? Wit no wheels tho


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Limeted editon piña replica up for grabs to anybody in d fam dont ever give my replicas away just buildin d new version said fuck it


----------



## Lownslow302

its almost off my bench
.


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Say anybody in d fam want my old aladin replica? Wit no wheels tho


Ill take it off youre hands wey!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Its urs TX machio got ur adress?


----------



## dig_derange

Congrats JC!!

Love me 2 times is gonna be sick! That dash looks familiar... think you maybe able to kit bash something for it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Its urs TX machio got ur adress?


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> Congrats JC!!
> 
> Love me 2 times is gonna be sick! That dash looks familiar... think you maybe able to kit bash something for it.


I think that dash is from either a impala or charger maybe a 300 has to be one of.those lol.... Good luck fellas on the build i know its gonna be sick as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

I think I read that the dash is from a Chrysler 300. And pina if u plan on giving away anymore replicas I'll take one :-D haha


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Its urs TX machio got ur adress?


Idk. Ill sent it to him on facebook since aint got no phone. 
Imk if you need anything for it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


> I think I read that the dash is from a Chrysler 300. And pina if u plan on giving away anymore replicas I'll take one :-D haha


Lol u know wat bro we cool like dat my word next 1 i deside to give away its urs bro tell u wat ur a bad ass builder lets trade a tight build for a tight build i want a pancho 1969 build in my collection?


----------



## OFDatTX

pancho1969 said:


> I think I read that the dash is from a Chrysler 300. And pina if u plan on giving away anymore replicas I'll take one :-D haha


Its of a Malibu http://static.usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/images/Auto/izmo/300501/2009_chevrolet_malibu_dashboard.jpg


----------



## pina's LRM replica

U know if we trade ur build will get shown at d dallas shows will put ur name down on dis 
side 4sho


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Diggin d benz lownslow looks clean an TX dont worry we good ill shoot aladin ur way in d next couple days


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Diggin d benz lownslow looks clean an TX dont worry we good ill shoot aladin ur way in d next couple days


Thanks bro I appreciate it! Cant wait to get it, gonna have to get me a display case.


----------



## machio

I think that dash will be fun to make,caint wait to start on it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pina's LRM replica said:


> Fuck yea new aladin version in d works machio an piña calaboration goin down


Can't wait to see your new Aladdin,Pina!! And lucky cat JC,I would've loved to have the old one.Congrats bro!!


----------



## Lownslow302

setting up the 4 plaque mold 








since a swanga hasnt turned up i turned to this im gonna blow it up drill the spoke holes and make the post for the outside spokes cast that then people can use styrene to make the outside spokes. blown up it should come out close to 17"









Rx7s stereo


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking good homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Quick shot of the drivers side before I close this up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dat came out clean homie nice work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks holmes


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Please welcome our newest member the brick city master Chris Thobe!!


----------



## machio

Welcome to the team Chris.!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

machio said:


> Welcome to the team Chris.!


X2


----------



## chris_thobe

Thanks fam.. Good to be on board!! Lookin foreward to some clean builds and working along side the best. Unfortunately my BOMB for the Supershow might not make it.. I had a fatal mistake when clearing it... I grabbed the wrong can and mixed 2 different activators together instead of clear and activator so the clear coat will never dry and the car has to be completely resprayed.:twak:. Here is the victim!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Fuck you in the ass for fucking up that clear. One of the BEST paint jobs EVER.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Welcome to the fam chris glad to have you in the crew goin down L.U.G.K homie chris in this bitch!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Oh an dat bomb is siiiiick bro much props on the paint job


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Fuck that bomb is bad!!


----------



## OFDatTX

welcome to the family bro!! like the bomb bro!


----------



## chris_thobe

The bomb is taking an Easy off bath right now.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Good luck on the next paint job,I know you'll do it right,bro!


----------



## chris_thobe

:thumbsup: I bet I don't grab the wrong can when I clear coat ever again!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Congrats on the member ship chris.


----------



## dfwr83

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks fam.. Good to be on board!! Lookin foreward to some clean builds and working along side the best. Unfortunately my BOMB for the Supershow might not make it.. I had a fatal mistake when clearing it... I grabbed the wrong can and mixed 2 different activators together instead of clear and activator so the clear coat will never dry and the car has to be completely resprayed.:twak:. Here is the victim!


Welcome to the club bro'...you got some outstanding builds, very nice and clean. glad to have you with us...keep up the good work.


----------



## dfwr83

what up Mero-mero...haven't been on LIL for a min now. glad you liking the pump set on Strictly Business...still trying to get it together, things keep messing up on me but hope to have it done this weekend.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Man I never had this much fun being fustrated,this curbside kicked my ass but it seems to be coming together now.Fit issues up the ass


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trim the chassis shorter and skinnyer if you have to. Get that bitch done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dude Ive filed and shortend it,and Ive even sanded down the top of the chassis and bottom of the tub,lol.One of those bitch curbsides lol


----------



## dig_derange

LUGK is proud to introduce it's newest member of the squad.... Chris Thobe!!!

Welcome to the fam!


----------



## bigdogg323

Congrats chris :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> what up Mero-mero...haven't been on LIL for a min now. glad you liking the pump set on Strictly Business...still trying to get it together, things keep messing up on me but hope to have it done this weekend.


Wuz good D yea dat set up is off d chain much props


----------



## Lownslow302

congrats to chris:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

Thanks guys, glad to be here. Gonna drop some bombs on some peeps, LUGK style.


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## chris g

Congrats Welcome to the fam Chris T


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


>


Man I almost felt like doing that today with my car lmao!:roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude U know I love it. Great work homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah I was gonna send it to you to finish lol THX


----------



## sinicle

Welcome to the fam Chris!


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah I was gonna send it to you to finish lol THX


Shit I would have too.


----------



## dig_derange

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 538252
> View attachment 538254
> View attachment 538259
> View attachment 538262



sick ass build man. great pics too


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks bro,my favorite is the one with the Triumph of Death in the background


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nice build fam much props


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good homies wantef yalls opinion i was tellin sum of d fam bout dis sum disagre i was thinkin mayb next year i can kick off a biuld off wit 1 of d great builders here on lay it loe for fun dont wanna say names but i thought the homies would love to see sum like dis huh d great builders on hardly go up against each other man would b tight to see cuz in d end would b to bad ass builds im talkin to the top builders on lil who down i would love to go up against d best would b fun to see huh?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dont get me wrong not about whos better cuz many great builders on lil just thought it b fun to see im always down for a fun build off but dis 1 diff would b an honor to go up against 1 of d best


----------



## sinicle

Sounds fun! 

"you're only held back by the standards you place on yourself"


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good homies wantef yalls opinion i was tellin sum of d fam bout dis sum disagre i was thinkin mayb next year i can kick off a biuld off wit 1 of d great builders here on lay it loe for fun dont wanna say names but i thought the homies would love to see sum like dis huh d great builders on hardly go up against each other man would b tight to see cuz in d end would b to bad ass builds im talkin to the top builders on lil who down i would love to go up against d best would b fun to see huh?


Sounds perfect. I was talking about hosting a Rookie of the Year buildoff too for all the guys that made their presence known throughout 2012.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dat sounds tight 2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Ive been wanting to start a wagon buildoff,I wasnt on lil at the time of the last one,the supershows on everyones mind.


----------



## chris_thobe

Definately after the Supershow we need to get some build off's going.. Maybe a team project or something.


----------



## 65rivi

Just want to take a minute to welcome the newest member to the LUGK familia! When everyone gets a minute welcome "Met8to" Marcos to the familia! After cehcking out your work it's no wonder why the fellla's were were so ready to get you on board! Clean work bro. and it' can only get better! I think you'll see that our family likes to work together and shoot ideas off each other.. in the end we all want the same thing, and that's clean detailed builds. We run this show like "this thing of ours" (mafia reference) LOL... *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY! *Anything that you need help with, someone to bounce ideas off or even to complain about your personal problems with. This is the family for you! Proud to have you on board... 

P.S. I'll have logos for both you and Chris in a few days... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Nice move Fam ,realy dig young bloods style,welcome to the team Marcos.LUGK in da House!!


----------



## Hydrohype

we interrupt this broadcast to bring you a special report.

THIS JUST IN FROM UNDERGROUND HEADQUARTERS IN TEXAS. 

Met8to of southern California has just been drafted into the LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS model car club. 

It is reported that secret meetings were held over the past week, where the senior members discussed the possibility 

of his Nomination, It was unanimously agreed that his currant involvement with Goodtimes bike club. would not be a conflict of 

interest and the contrary serve as an example of prior positive club experience.. Met8to aka Marcos Lopez was quoted earlier 

as saying:  it feeels great! im excited lol im gonna put it down for both forsure! GT and LUGK!:

Im Hydrohype reporting For LISM (still I hope) saying welcome to the set. and happy modeling.. We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast..


----------



## 65rivi

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 540136
> 
> 
> we interrupt this broadcast to bring you a special report.
> 
> THIS JUST IN FROM UNDERGROUND HEADQUARTERS IN TEXAS.
> 
> Met8to of southern California has just been drafted into the LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS model car club.
> 
> It is reported that secret meetings were held over the past week, where the senior members discussed the possibility
> 
> of his Nomination, It was unanimously agreed that his currant involvement with Goodtimes bike club. would not be a conflict of
> 
> interest and the contrary serve as an example of prior positive club experience.. Met8to aka Marcos Lopez was quoted earlier
> 
> as saying:  it feeels great! im excited lol im gonna put it down for both forsure! GT and LUGK!:
> 
> Im Hydrohype reporting For LISM (still I hope) saying welcome to the set. and happy modeling.. We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast..
> 
> 
> View attachment 540142
> View attachment 540143




This fool here! ^^^^^^^^ :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Got love tha' HYPE.


----------



## Hydrohype

65rivi said:


> Just want to take a minute to welcome the newest member to the LUGK familia! When everyone gets a minute welcome "Met8to" Marcos to the familia! After cehcking out your work it's no wonder why the fellla's were were so ready to get you on board! Clean work bro. and it' can only get better! I think you'll see that our family likes to work together and shoot ideas off each other.. in the end we all want the same thing, and that's clean detailed builds. We run this show like "this thing of ours" (mafia reference) LOL... *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY! *Anything that you need help with, someone to bounce ideas off or even to complain about your personal problems with. This is the family for you! Proud to have you on board...
> 
> P.S. I'll have logos for both you and Chris in a few days... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2 what he said..lol:thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 540136
> 
> 
> we interrupt this broadcast to bring you a special report.
> 
> THIS JUST IN FROM UNDERGROUND HEADQUARTERS IN TEXAS.
> 
> Met8to of southern California has just been drafted into the LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS model car club.
> 
> It is reported that secret meetings were held over the past week, where the senior members discussed the possibility
> 
> of his Nomination, It was unanimously agreed that his currant involvement with Goodtimes bike club. would not be a conflict of
> 
> interest and the contrary serve as an example of prior positive club experience.. Met8to aka Marcos Lopez was quoted earlier
> 
> as saying:  it feeels great! im excited lol im gonna put it down for both forsure! GT and LUGK!:
> 
> Im Hydrohype reporting For LISM (still I hope) saying welcome to the set. and happy modeling.. We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast..
> 
> 
> View attachment 540142
> View attachment 540143


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good L.U.G.K fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lol daaaaaaaaaamn u fools are crazy welcome to the fam Met8to glad to have u in d crew


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Welcome to the fam marcos!!!!!


----------



## Met8to

Thank you alll making me feel right a home and trust me i got some craxy ideas and will definitly put it down for the LUGK


----------



## halfasskustoms

Congrats guys.


----------



## dig_derange

Welcome Marcos!! Damn, the fam just keeps growing :'( LUGK rollin deep! Like they said man, anything you need Marcos, hit us up!


----------



## chris_thobe

WELCOME FAM!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

WELCOME MET!!!


----------



## Met8to

Forsure i neeed everything lol just kidding but that strictly buisness model should do lol jkjk but yea same here any of you guys want insights on my servo hydro setups for personal use just let me kno same goes for anything else! LUGK!


----------



## MAZDAT

Congrats Marcos!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


>


:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## sinicle

Congrats homie! Welcom to the fam


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang Hydro is crazy !!!!!!! Congrats Homie !!!!!!!!!!! L.U.G.K. gettin' down to bidness !!!
*


Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 540136
> 
> 
> we interrupt this broadcast to bring you a special report.
> 
> THIS JUST IN FROM UNDERGROUND HEADQUARTERS IN TEXAS.
> 
> Met8to of southern California has just been drafted into the LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS model car club.
> 
> It is reported that secret meetings were held over the past week, where the senior members discussed the possibility
> 
> of his Nomination, It was unanimously agreed that his currant involvement with Goodtimes bike club. would not be a conflict of
> 
> interest and the contrary serve as an example of prior positive club experience.. Met8to aka Marcos Lopez was quoted earlier
> 
> as saying:  it feeels great! im excited lol im gonna put it down for both forsure! GT and LUGK!:
> 
> Im Hydrohype reporting For LISM (still I hope) saying welcome to the set. and happy modeling.. We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast..
> 
> 
> View attachment 540142
> View attachment 540143


----------



## darkside customs

CONGRATS MARCOS JR!! That's what's up!


----------



## chris_thobe

LUGK is about to take over the world!!


----------



## dig_derange

chris_thobe said:


> LUGK is about to take over the world!!


:werd:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lookin awesome up in here guys. keep at it...yall got this figured out.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chris_thobe said:


> LUGK is about to take over the world!!


4sho!!!!! The model world ese


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lookin awesome up in here guys. keep at it...yall got this figured out.


We apreciate the good words homie means alot


----------



## hoppinmaddness

pina's LRM replica said:


> We apreciate the good words homie means alot


X2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Ayt homies was talkin with machio an we puttin d new aladin replica on hold bumpin d new ROLIN MALO version to the top of my replica list gettin started on it after strictly biz project is done this is gonns b another bad ass project cant wait to get started on it this 1 gonna get done fosho!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Still havent figured out how to post pics since they changed it so dont even fuck wit it but homie dig an machio b helpin me out by postin for me sumtimes but its gonna b d 3rd ROLIN MALO version


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude you guys are doing greeeeeeaaaaaaat like tony the tiger say'z......all but this CemetaryAngel81 guy.....I mean who let this guy in you club.......J/K all you guys are doing good.............


----------



## pina's LRM replica

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude you guys are doing greeeeeeaaaaaaat like tony the tiger say'z......all but this CemetaryAngel81 guy.....I mean who let this guy in you club.......J/K all you guys are doing good.............


Lol thx homie im sure all d L.U.G.K fam apreciates all d good words from d homies on lay it low means alot i know we still d underdogs but we just tryn to keep up wit d rest


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude you guys are doing greeeeeeaaaaaaat like tony the tiger say'z......all but this CemetaryAngel81 guy.....I mean who let this guy in you club.......J/K all you guys are doing good.............


LOLThanks I dunno how I got in either someone's sniffing too much glue or something.


----------



## machio

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> LOLThanks I dunno how I got in either someone's sniffing too much glue or something.


We got this guy confused with another Biulder ,LOL..na JK ,Power Move on LugK behalf .good to be on the same team homie .


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Ayt homies was talkin with machio an we puttin d new aladin replica on hold bumpin d new ROLIN MALO version to the top of my replica list gettin started on it after strictly biz project is done this is gonns b another bad ass project cant wait to get started on it this 1 gonna get done fosho!!


 if u need a hand. Hit me up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> if u need a hand. Hit me up.


Simon wuz good tx say I gave machio d aladin replica should b headin ur way anyday


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> I had a good talk with Sinicle yesterday we both feel good about being
> the Cali connection to the new model Desperado's.. the underdog badboys
> of plastic.. the new maniacal manipulators of model mayhem..
> tHE crew thats making noise! the one's that everybody wants to see, the one's to watch out for..
> LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS.... :biggrin:


fuck yea, i spent over an hour looking for this post... because I read the word :UNDERDOG; and it made me think of this..

Its was cool back tracking through memory lane and lookin at everybody's work.. aint nothing changed. 

we are still the Crowned one's the ROYAL MISFITS OF THE MODEL CAR MAFIA! THE ONE THE ONLY 

LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

X3 4sho homie


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Simon wuz good tx say I gave machio d aladin replica should b headin ur way anyday


cool thanks bro cant wait to get it..


----------



## chris_thobe

BUMP!!! LUGK waiting in the shadows of the Supershow, waiting to pounce like a wild jungle cat! Then we can get back to our regularly scheduled progress pics to liven this place up a bit!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dats tight homie much props


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks homie,LUGK AZ all up in mutha!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah...


----------



## machio

Nice move with the organ pipes,shots dope.


----------



## Hydrohype

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 545119
> View attachment 545120
> View attachment 545121
> View attachment 545122
> View attachment 545123
> View attachment 545124
> View attachment 545125
> View attachment 545126
> View attachment 545127
> View attachment 545128



Ive been meaning to ask Dig. but I will ask you.. How do you get your pictures to show bigger? this car is sick by the way..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks guys,After I upload the file,I click on the pic to select size,although the I think I had the macro on when I took as they took forever to upload


----------



## sinicle

Mornin Fam! I hope all is well with my fellow Underground Kings!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Or you could just uplaod them to PB them coppy the code then past it here. Then all the pics will be big. Doing it that way will let the pics come up in the "REPLY WITH QUOTE" replys


----------



## dig_derange

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 545119
> View attachment 545120
> View attachment 545121
> View attachment 545122
> View attachment 545123
> View attachment 545124
> View attachment 545125
> View attachment 545126
> View attachment 545127
> View attachment 545128



wow, that's such a great build :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks family,ttt for the crew


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Finally getting a little time to work on this thing.Im just now putting the pumps together,and Im also took the engine apart to wire it.Nothing really big to report but Im just glad I got a chance to do something on it this weekend.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks homie,I sent your package out yesterday by priority,hope it get there fine this time,with a few Xtras.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Heres the new Scale Auto Contest cars issue,check it out


----------



## halfasskustoms

Cool photos.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres the new Scale Auto Contest cars issue,check it out
> View attachment 548046
> View attachment 548047
> View attachment 548048


Damn dats tight dig an sin much props fam


----------



## dig_derange

That pesco setup is gonna be badass Lorenzo. 

Gonna have to p/u that magazine. That's pretty cool


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: WHAT UP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good big homie we still here lol everybody just tied up wit a build for sumthin


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good big homie we still here lol everybody just tied up wit a build for sumthin



nm bro just passing thru to see whats up with yall uffin: 



cant wait to see what u guys come up with


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Beware Super Show ahead,baby!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Picked it up aladdin last week from machio thanks johnny its beautiful piece rite here. Now just Gotta get me a display case for it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn that shits nics.


----------



## hocknberry

OFDatTX said:


> Picked it up aladdin last week from machio thanks johnny its beautiful piece rite here. Now just Gotta get me a display case for it.


thats bad ass! one of my fav. 64's 1:1


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good tx damn aladin looks clean no prob homie as long as it stays in d fam its all good


----------



## dig_derange

OFDatTX said:


> Picked it up aladdin last week from machio thanks johnny its beautiful piece rite here. Now just Gotta get me a display case for it.


one of my favorite builds right there man


----------



## rollindeep408

hocknberry said:


> thats bad ass! one of my fav. 64's 1:1


X2 but I like the way it's been re done wayyy more


----------



## bigdogg323

rollindeep408 said:


> but I like the way it's been re done wayyy more


X2 :yes:


----------



## sinicle

rollindeep408 said:


> X2 but I like the way it's been re done wayyy more


Not me. Keep the sculpted hot rod interiors in the hot rods. Buttons and wrinkles are the epitome of lowrider, its a style that was born of lowriders. Though not to the extreme they we have done, everything else, engraving, candy paint, chrome undies, all of which are NOT lowrider born. But buttons and wrinkles, thats all us and nothing will ever look better in lowrider IMO.


----------



## rollindeep408

Different strokes for different folks Doug  btw cool as fuck chillin the other weekend getting our drank on


----------



## sinicle

Fuck yeah! Always a pleasure coolin with you Evan! Thanks for showin me the spot too, was cool choppin it up with those cats from Dukes.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Progress on the 29,finished painting the hood,got the visor,tailgate and engine block drying still...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks buddy


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Progress on the 29,finished painting the hood,got the visor,tailgate and engine block drying still...
> View attachment 562569


Nice looking good fam


----------



## chris g

alright yall time is up for me homies i will b in touch with yall soon keep buildin badass rides and keep the prayers high for me and my family 2night because tomarrow is the BIG day for us I have been makin better choices and learning form my mistakes i will never let them down again i hope to not miss out on my baby grownin up but that is in god hands now and my judge i hear he is a real fair judge he dont look at u and say just bad things cuz your there he see all your background so like i said i will be answsering to them so long homies i will be back soon no doubt joinin my team of the baddest model builders ive ever met even tho we all live in different state we a share the same passions see yall soon be safe and god bless.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn homie hate to see u go thru sum like dis i feel u my prayers go to u an ur fam handle ur bizz an come home bro well b here holdin it down for u homie


----------



## hocknberry

chris g said:


> alright yall time is up for me homies i will b in touch with yall soon keep buildin badass rides and keep the prayers high for me and my family 2night because tomarrow is the BIG day for us I have been makin better choices and learning form my mistakes i will never let them down again i hope to not miss out on my baby grownin up but that is in god hands now and my judge i hear he is a real fair judge he dont look at u and say just bad things cuz your there he see all your background so like i said i will be answsering to them so long homies i will be back soon no doubt joinin my team of the baddest model builders ive ever met even tho we all live in different state we a share the same passions see yall soon be safe and god bless.


even though im not from your fam chris....i wish you the best of luck homie! most deff. dont wanna miss the lil ones coming up!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Be strong Chris G,do your bid,be careful in there.God Bless bro.


----------



## OFDatTX

chris g said:


> alright yall time is up for me homies i will b in touch with yall soon keep buildin badass rides and keep the prayers high for me and my family 2night because tomarrow is the BIG day for us I have been makin better choices and learning form my mistakes i will never let them down again i hope to not miss out on my baby grownin up but that is in god hands now and my judge i hear he is a real fair judge he dont look at u and say just bad things cuz your there he see all your background so like i said i will be answsering to them so long homies i will be back soon no doubt joinin my team of the baddest model builders ive ever met even tho we all live in different state we a share the same passions see yall soon be safe and god bless.


Stay safe up in there bro, and keep us in touch bro.


----------



## TINGOS

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Progress on the 29,finished painting the hood,got the visor,tailgate and engine block drying still...
> View attachment 562569
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love them colors,,,,,sup L.U.G.K.,,,,,throwing on the models,keep doing it up


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> CemetaryAngel81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progress on the 29,finished painting the hood,got the visor,tailgate and engine block drying still...
> View attachment 562569
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love them colors,,,,,sup L.U.G.K.,,,,,throwing on the models,keep doing it up
> 
> 
> 
> Wuz good tingo preciate d good words we just tryn to keep up wit u way
Click to expand...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks,TINGOS!


----------



## Dre1only

drop'n bombs


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

^^damn straight^^lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just gotta say im very much proud of d crew we have put together glad to b a part of such a talented club doing there thing much props to d fam for puttin it down representing verry proud underdogs makin noise


----------



## sinicle

X2!!! I LOVE THIS CLUB!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X3!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

X4


----------



## Met8to

X62


----------



## SlammdSonoma

X69.69. Tons of talent thruout in this club. Keep on doin what y'all doin.. let them haters hate all day long.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> X69.69. Tons of talent thruout in this club. Keep on doin what y'all doin.. let them haters hate all day long.


Thx homie the fam really apreciates it means alot!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

LUGK is da squad!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

SlammdSonoma said:


> X69.69. Tons of talent thruout in this club. Keep on doin what y'all doin.. let them haters hate all day long.


X2 what he said


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> X2 what he said


Gracias big homie means alot to the fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Time to kick it up another notch fam for 2013 !!!


----------



## corky

x a milliom this club is tons better than where i was


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Plop plop fizz fizz...oh what a relief it is!


----------



## corky

i have to share my latest project with yall its a open back hearse built out of a 40 ford sedan. its all scratch built but the front and roof and now has a full tilt front and a real wood hand built coffin


----------



## bigdogg323

Thats sweet corky i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Welcome Corky and Slammedsonama!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Welcome to the fam corky an slammedsonoma 2 great builders glad to have u in the crew


----------



## corky

thanks homie


----------



## bigdogg323

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Welcome Corky and Slammedsonama!!


:shocked: wtf lol.......


----------



## darkside customs

corky said:


> x a milliom this club is tons better than where i was





SlammdSonoma said:


> Plop plop fizz fizz...oh what a relief it is!


Hey, good to know that's how you guys felt... A phone call woulda been nice... But it's easier to bounce like you guys did.... I'm done with it... I'll sit back and watch Brian make a bad name for LUGK... No hard feelings from any other members of LUGK...


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Hey, good to know that's how you guys felt... A phone call woulda been nice... But it's easier to bounce like you guys did.... I'm done with it... I'll sit back and watch Brian make a bad name for LUGK... No hard feelings from any other members of LUGK...


:shocked: WTF lol.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks guys.

James don't get butt hurt but I had it in mind to come to Lugk for well over 6 months now cuz of things happening over there. Yall have no structure to the club..can barely get a year long build off to work..there's only like 5 of us even remotely building out of how many james?


----------



## halfasskustoms

corky said:


> i have to share my latest project with yall its a open back hearse built out of a 40 ford sedan. its all scratch built but the front and roof and now has a full tilt front and a real wood hand built coffin


Dude thats killer. Great kustom.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Dunno if dig got the message or not but twisted toyz is joining up also.


----------



## corky

look james noone is gona make a bad name brian is rite the only reason i stayed is for brian i have no personal hard feelings towards any of you drag lo guys but i do wana be a part of a club with more structure and people building drag lo just was not for me i wana stand beside my bro when he is in trouble and support him no matter what and thats what i did i do not appreciate the cussing and hate language towards this cause we sure didnt do it to you this just fits us better and yes im proud to be a part of it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

A lil something I'm bringing in 2013.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Also will be getting this finished once and for all, the right way.. Ryan's build.


----------



## dig_derange

Welcome fellas!!! some great projects you guys have lined up. We're thrilled to have your talents representing the LUGK nameplate. 2013 is going to be an interesting year for us man... KILLIN IT


----------



## corky

yup its gona be a good year for sure


----------



## Twisted Toyz

heres few of my builds


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool stuff twist


----------



## chris_thobe

Damn that semi is fukin bad bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Welcome to the fam twistedtoyz sick builds homie


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> Welcome fellas!!! some great projects you guys have lined up. We're thrilled to have your talents representing the LUGK nameplate. 2013 is going to be an interesting year for us man... KILLIN IT


:wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Coming out in 2013 as a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## bigdogg323

hno: hno:  ill just get :sprint:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao. Or maybe banned... lmao.


----------



## bigdogg323

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao. Or maybe banned... lmao.


:shocked: :nosad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao...inside joke. Joke that is. 

Gonna be soon with the Tahoe here shortly.. plus maybe starting up a 101 class from the hack shack. For some of the newbies list on building some..or stuck on some parts of a build. There is 3 in here that are in with me and willing to help where they can. Look for that shortly


----------



## hocknberry

sick builds twisted!! semi is wicked!! i like the "SAVE THE TITTIES" truck to....nice tribute!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Decided to redo my orgullo mexicano replica gonna make it better so to anybody in d fam its up for grabs needs s lil work


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn.. id snatch that in second.. so busy trying to get Lugk on the map here in georgia... coming with some big rides in 2013 that's gonna make haters hate and whiners cry.


----------



## Hydrohype

Holly hell Martha! The Pete is sick,, and i am really digging the Nova... Everybody is getting down..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn.. id snatch that in second.. so busy trying to get Lugk on the map here in georgia... coming with some big rides in 2013 that's gonna make haters hate and whiners cry.


U want my orgullo mexicano replica its urs bro just let me know its not done still needs work gonna redo it alot better dats why let dis one go to waste some one in d fam might want it


----------



## OFDatTX

Welcome to the family homies. Only way out is in a box ! Lol. Glad yall kicking with us!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That semi is sooo tough,and welcome Twisted.


----------



## dfwr83

what up fellas...just letting ya know, my phone acting up, wont let me send or recieve pics.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pina's LRM replica said:


> U want my orgullo mexicano replica its urs bro just let me know its not done still needs work gonna redo it alot better dats why let dis one go to waste some one in d fam might want it


Sure bro, I'll take it on.. it'll be on the back burner for a lil bit til I can do up some of these builds on the plate..might learn a lil on it from your greatness!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Preciate it homie its ur needs a lil work tryn to step up my game for 2013 an want all my builds on point so gonna redo it better


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

So far...added a glitter border around the roof


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking good homie! Wuz good fam been mening to let yall know gonna b out of pocket sumtime around d begining of 2013 could b any were from a couple weeks to a couple months got a lil warent pending so its up to d judge well see planin on takin care of it after d holidays so just hold it down fam when I do leave hopfully wont b to long bitch ass judge already dont like me had sum words last time fuck em I aint trippin


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pina's LRM replica said:


> Looking good homie! Wuz good fam been mening to let yall know gonna b out of pocket sumtime around d begining of 2013 could b any were from a couple weeks to a couple months got a lil warent pending so its up to d judge well see planin on takin care of it after d holidays so just hold it down fam when I do leave hopfully wont b to long bitch ass judge already dont like me had sum words last time fuck em I aint trippin


Bro keep your head up,dont do anything stupid,those bitch ass judges like to lock up and throw away the key for stupid shit,gotta keep u in my prayers.


----------



## halfasskustoms

I guess its OK. But to tell you the truth........????.........Im lovin it. Keep it going.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Bro keep your head up,dont do anything stupid,those bitch ass judges like to lock up and throw away the key for stupid shit,gotta keep u in my prayers.


Gracias homie aint no thang i aint trippin just a lil vacation feel me!


----------



## dfwr83

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Bro keep your head up,dont do anything stupid,those bitch ass judges like to lock up and throw away the key for stupid shit,gotta keep u in my prayers.


X2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> X2


Thx D means alot gonna have to take care of it sooner or later


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Just be careful bro,like I said we'll pray for you.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just be careful bro,like I said we'll pray for you.


Thx fam really means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wanna welcome d new member to d L.U.G.K fam lowrider gee glad to have in d crew bro


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wanna welcome d new member to d L.U.G.K fam lowrider gee glad to have in d crew bro


:shocked: congrats homie


----------



## halfasskustoms

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wanna welcome d new member to d L.U.G.K fam lowrider gee glad to have in d crew bro


Hay buddy. Congrats bro


----------



## machio

Welcome Gee,and the rest of the new Fam,looking forward to a new year.


----------



## dig_derange

Welcome to the fam!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Welcome to the UNDERGROUND Lowrider Gee!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Thanks fam. I'm proud to rep LUGK


----------



## Lowrider-gee

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Bro keep your head up,dont do anything stupid,those bitch ass judges like to lock up and throw away the key for stupid shit,gotta keep u in my prayers.


X3


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowrider-gee said:


> X3


Thx fam means alot!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Welcome to the fam bro!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Another one finished this Rivi came out wet.


----------



## halfasskustoms

That's a nice one.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

halfasskustoms said:


> That's a nice one.


X2


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2:thumbsup: clean paintjob homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just a lil sumthin I'm bringing out in 2013.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Just a lil sumthin I'm bringing out in 2013.


nice! Bro


----------



## halfasskustoms

pina's LRM replica said:


> nice! Bro


X 2, I like it.


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowrider-gee said:


> Another one finished this Rivi came out wet.


smooth!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lowrider-gee said:


> Another one finished this Rivi came out wet.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

LUGK's Modelrama '13!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hell yea im down


----------



## dig_derange

got my seats from Darin aka dfwr83. These things are sooo clean. Can't wait to bus these out in my next build. Thanks D!<br><br>


----------



## chris_thobe

Whats up fam? Just checkin in!


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> got my seats from Darin aka dfwr83. These things are sooo clean. Can't wait to bus these out in my next build. Thanks D!<br><br>


Np bro'...glad you like them.


----------



## dfwr83

Lowrider-gee said:


> Another one finished this Rivi came out wet.


clean build bro'...welcome to the club.


----------



## dfwr83

SlammdSonoma said:


> Just a lil sumthin I'm bringing out in 2013.


looking good bro'...nice face lift job.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Gonna finish it this week


----------



## halfasskustoms

hoppinmaddness said:


> Gonna finish it this week


OH shit this is kool. I likes.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

Clean 63 hoppinmaddness


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Clean 63 hoppinmaddness


X2 fam looks clean


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hoppinmaddness said:


> Gonna finish it this week


this is badass:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thats gonna be sick! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## dig_derange

Hey everybody, we've got another to welcome to the LUGK family: Robert Adams aka Always-Learnin (fka Beginner_Builder)


----------



## dfwr83

hoppinmaddness said:


> Gonna finish it this week


looking good bro'...like how them wheels go with that.


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> Hey everybody, we've got another to welcome to the LUGK family: Robert Adams aka Always-Learnin (fka Beginner_Builder)


welcome to L.U.G.K. Robert...


----------



## dig_derange

dfwr83 said:


> looking good bro'...like how them wheels go with that.


yeah, I'm liking those wheels on it too.. fresh!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Welcome to d fam ROB I had told dig I see potentiol in u ur off to a good start wit ur building homie we all grow as builders as we keep buildin glad to have u in d crew!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Thanks fam gonna get mor stuff to detail it tommaro


----------



## Always_Learnin

Thanks guys. I'm glad to be part if THELUGK fam. Thanks yall for noticing all the hard work I put into my model builds


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Welcome Always Learning!


----------



## Dre1only

SlammdSonoma said:


> Just a lil sumthin I'm bringing out in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEI LIKES THAT ONE SLAM,YALL GONNA HAVE ME BUILD'N TRUCKS SOON :h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Re:thumbsup:ally like the truck slammed!!


----------



## LopezCustoms

LUGK CALI CHAPTER AND ALL OF LUGK FAM TMFT TMFT TMFT


----------



## pina's LRM replica

LopezCustoms said:


> LUGK CALI CHAPTER AND ALL OF LUGK FAM TMFT TMFT TMFT


Lol gracias homie we really apreciate d good words im sure it means alot to d whole L.U.G.K fam!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Makin som cylinders for the rear heres the start of one


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'll do what I gotta to put tailgate up in this club.. one hard hitting truck at a time. Give me some time I intend to do up some sort of trokita..a long reach for my minitruckin mind to create around but it'll happen

Just tonight, a guy in the military being sent off soon gave me insight and a rendering of his '07 GMC crew cab short bed to have me build it in scale. So with that, lookout for two new Chevrolet type front end grilles coming out in 2013 from hack shack kustomz. 07 GMC/Chevy grille with clear lenses, and 00+ s10 grille with open grill and clear lenses.


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Put in some work today on my 64


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowrider-gee said:


> Put in some work today on my 64


Lookin good fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


> Makin som cylinders for the rear heres the start of one


comin along nice bro


----------



## dig_derange

Merry Christmas fellas!


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> Merry Christmas fellas!


YEA! WHAT HE SAID!....:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> Merry Christmas fellas!


X2 to all d L.U.G.K fam an homies on lay it low hope u guys have a good christmas


----------



## hoppinmaddness




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hoppinmaddness said:


>


Sickness:machinegun:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


>


Nice that shit looks gangsta fam diggin it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 587370
> View attachment 587371
> View attachment 587372
> [/QUO]
> 
> dats gonna look sic homie


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Happy new year Lugk fam


----------



## COAST2COAST

Happy new years fellas:thumbsup:..keep up the great work


----------



## dig_derange

Thanks Coast!

Happy New Years LUGK fam!


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> Thanks Coast!
> 
> Happy New Years LUGK fam!


X2! Regardless how it starts, I hope this year and all to follow are better than the last! 

CHEERS!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hope you all had a Great New Year,coming in 2013,


----------



## dig_derange

preview for 2013


----------



## dig_derange

AND... why not.. here's the big secret from LUGK..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yessss


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaaaaaamn nice!!


----------



## 97xenissan

dig_derange said:


> AND... why not.. here's the big secret from LUGK..


That's badass dig, damn you guys are kicking ass in here


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Thats nice right there!!


----------



## Always_Learnin

Those plaques are nice.


----------



## corky

whats up guys happy belated newyears and merry christmas ive been dealling with some things for a sec but its all good im great to go now


----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> AND... why not.. here's the big secret from LUGK..


nice! you make em?


----------



## dig_derange

corky said:


> whats up guys happy belated newyears and merry christmas ive been dealling with some things for a sec but its all good im great to go now


wutup homie! hope things are going better for you bro. It's good to see you back



hocknberry said:


> nice! you make em?


 the guys all chipped in for a photoetch kit. It's a real pain in the ass to do, but starting to get it down. So many steps & if any one of them is not done perfectly, you gotta start over.


----------



## corky

hey homies since im not on the fb page yet im gona post here. check out my 56 ford


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Not perfect yet,gotta straighten the roof






front out,but its coming along


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

corky said:


> hey homies since im not on the fb page yet im gona post here. check out my 56 ford


----------



## corky

damn cem that wagon looks killer as hell


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks Patrick,I didnt really like the slope in the roof so Im straightening it out


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Not perfect yet,gotta straighten the roof
> View attachment 591786
> front out,but its coming along


If that car was mine imagine that lol nice :nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Welcome our Newest member Dre1Only


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dats wuz up dre glad to have u in d fam homie its goin down!


----------



## Always_Learnin

Welcome to the fam dre.


----------



## 97xenissan

Damn now that's a warm welcome LOL


----------



## Dre1only

Thanks Fam it means alot to me and Lorenzo if you still got my add... that would be a real nice warm welcome :thumbsup: TTT LUGK :h5:


----------



## sinicle

I think her coochie's starving, its eating those chonies as we speak! Hahaha!

Welcome to the club Dre!


----------



## corky

no shit lol welcome on dre


----------



## Dre1only

Thanks Sinicle & Corky appreciate it Fam :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

welcome homie!!!


----------



## Dre1only

Thanks Digs, & I also want to thank you,Pina & Los Under Ground Kings in advance for your support :thumbsup:












my last two builds in 2012


----------



## halfasskustoms

Contgrats on the membership DRE.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Welcome to the fam dre


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Sprayed some pearl white


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


> Sprayed some pearl white


Thats nice fam


----------



## corky

hey dre im diggin that 66 homie it looks clean and hoppin that 55 looks good im glad you are havin better luck with that kit then i did


----------



## Dre1only

hoppinmaddness said:


> Welcome to the fam dre


Thanks Hoppin Madness



corky said:


> hey dre im diggin that 66 homie it looks clean and hoppin that 55 looks good im glad you are havin better luck with that kit then i did


Thanks Corky appreciated & that 55 is lookin good you know when you go back at SB you gotta have them wheels kicked back ...


----------



## Dre1only

halfasskustoms said:


> Contgrats on the membership DRE.


Thanks 1/2 A.K.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The guys og northwest Georgia LUGK chapter had us a IPMS show today, I'll let the pic explain themselves. Haters please put your hater glasses on.. lol. 


























Read that paper under peppermint Kandy '67... seein GOLD for 2013. Also gotta give a big hand to our youngest Lugk builder.. Andrea Adams... shes the one that got the slab of wood. Way to go girl.. rubbin elbows wit those big dawgs!


----------



## LopezCustoms

a lil sum sum cali chapter Hoppers division has been working on might go RC still debating


----------



## pina's LRM replica

LopezCustoms said:


> a lil sum sum cali chapter Hoppers division has been working on might go RC still debating http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x168/met8
> to/FB_IMG_13580378481388206.jpg


 Nice lookin good


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> The guys og northwest Georgia LUGK chapter had us a IPMS show today, I'll let the pic explain themselves. Haters please put your hater glasses on.. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read that paper under peppermint Kandy '67... seein GOLD for 2013. Also gotta give a big hand to our youngest Lugk builder.. Andrea Adams... shes the one that got the slab of wood. Way to go girl.. rubbin elbows wit those big dawgs!


Nice congrats fam much props!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Fuck thus phone!


----------



## corky

hell yea way to go for all of us man especially her. this was her first build and she has had it in 3 shows mow and went home with something from every show ( even NNL ) so shes on a roll im proud of her for sure Haters Gona Hate, remember, my daughter can out point ya :} L.U.G.K 2013 doin big thangs down south


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Entire line is retired... bronco I might have up for sale.


----------



## corky

damn thats a good picture


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nice line up fam much props!


----------



## corky

thank you pina that means alot homie


----------



## bigdogg323

SlammdSonoma said:


> The guys og northwest Georgia LUGK chapter had us a IPMS show today, I'll let the pic explain themselves. Haters please put your hater glasses on.. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read that paper under peppermint Kandy '67... seein GOLD for 2013. Also gotta give a big hand to our youngest Lugk builder.. Andrea Adams... shes the one that got the slab of wood. Way to go girl.. rubbin elbows wit those big dawgs!





corky said:


> hell yea way to go for all of us man especially her. this was her first build and she has had it in 3 shows mow and went home with something from every show ( even NNL ) so shes on a roll im proud of her for sure Haters Gona Hate, remember, my daughter can out point ya :} L.U.G.K 2013 doin big thangs down south


CONGRATS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## corky

just had to throw this up their, wow their is so much love in this picture


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Congrats Corky!!:h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

LopezCustoms said:


> a lil sum sum cali chapter Hoppers division has been working on might go RC still debating


Nice Marcos,really nice:nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

LopezCustoms said:


> a lil sum sum cali chapter Hoppers division has been working on might go RC still debating


Thats lookin nice fam!


----------



## Dre1only

corky said:


> hell yea way to go for all of us man especially her. this was her first build and she has had it in 3 shows mow and went home with something from every show ( even NNL ) so shes on a roll im proud of her for sure Haters Gona Hate, remember, my daughter can out point ya :} L.U.G.K 2013 doin big thangs down south


Daddy's Girl thats cool Corky Much love & props Ms.Andrea Long keep building,keep up the good work :h5: Congradulation


----------



## corky

yea i got 4 future builders commin up in the next 10 years lol they all look up to me and wana be just like daddy. wait till the 350z andys building now come out in birmingham. its deffinately a step up detail wise from her catalina. then shes got a 58 impala she is wanting to do strait og


----------



## dfwr83

see all ya hard at work with projects and progress...can't wait to get back in line. weather isn't helping though...so minor indoor work happening only.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I hear ya there.. can't get my damn tbird project started in the least! In any case, been busting ass on the 300C. Gotta thank dog for the back & forth on some things with this and his car.. gonna make for can epic and great show once all these come together.


----------



## corky

wow that is awsome brian i love the conti kit on it


----------



## halfasskustoms

corky said:


> wow that is awsome brian i love the conti kit on it


X 2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

halfasskustoms said:


> X 2


X3 fam


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks for the kind words. Boot is getting sent out for chrome after I fit a deep dish D into the middle for a mockup. Gonna paint the white wall part of it once it gets back from chrome (thanks dig bro)with the color of the car then add a decal.. with the name. $in ¢ity $inner around the deep dish D. .


----------



## Dre1only

work'n the top I don't see this style glass house anymore so I'm do'n this one for change up,not much on customizing tho but who knows til you try ...


----------



## dig_derange

SlammdSonoma said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Boot is getting sent out for chrome after I fit a deep dish D into the middle for a mockup. Gonna paint the white wall part of it once it gets back from chrome (thanks dig bro)with the color of the car then add a decal.. with the name. $in ¢ity $inner around the deep dish D. .


gonna be a nice touch! 



corky said:


> yea i got 4 future builders commin up in the next 10 years lol they all look up to me and wana be just like daddy. wait till the 350z andys building now come out in birmingham. its deffinately a step up detail wise from her catalina. then shes got a 58 impala she is wanting to do strait og


that's awesome :thumbsup:



Dre1only said:


> View attachment 595527
> View attachment 595529
> work'n the top I don't see this style glass house anymore so I'm do'n this one for change up,not much on customizing tho but who knows til you try ...


hell yeah, that's dope Dre!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DAT'S KILLA DRE LIKE DAT BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Backhand

:thumbsup:


corky said:


> hell yea way to go for all of us man especially her. this was her first build and she has had it in 3 shows mow and went home with something from every show ( even NNL ) so shes on a roll im proud of her for sure Haters Gona Hate, remember, my daughter can out point ya :} L.U.G.K 2013 doin big thangs down south


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

SlammdSonoma said:


> I hear ya there.. can't get my damn tbird project started in the least! In any case, been busting ass on the 300C. Gotta thank dog for the back & forth on some things with this and his car.. gonna make for can epic and great show once all these come together.


This is so kool!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 595527
> View attachment 595529
> work'n the top I don't see this style glass house anymore so I'm do'n this one for change up,not much on customizing tho but who knows til you try ...


Old school


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 596757


Thats a nice lil truck fam diggin it


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP L.U.G.K:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks Mero Mero!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Mero Mero!


Lol ha ha


----------



## hoppinmaddness




----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


>


Thats lookin niiiiiiiiiice! Fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice 55 Irvin!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

cleeeeean !:thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

Nice......


----------



## Dre1only

hoppinmaddness said:


>


that looks real smooth homie I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

hoppinmaddness said:


>


Nice color combo bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms

you know how cali hoppers rep!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

LopezCustoms said:


> you know how cali hoppers rep!


Nice dats tight!


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Been workin on this


----------



## bigdogg323

Lowrider-gee said:


> Been workin on this


:shocked: WTF!!!


----------



## chris_thobe

These will be the first 3 of the 2013 season for me. I need to slow down painting, and start building one of them :twak:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowrider-gee said:


> Been workin on this


Daaaaamn lookin good fam!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chris_thobe said:


> These will be the first 3 of the 2013 season for me. I need to slow down painting, and start building one of them :twak:


daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn dat shit is clean much props fam!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

I see d L.U.G.K fam puttin it down much props! Very proud to b a part of this crew


----------



## Dre1only

King of the Streets pt.1 after the hop off ... 2/11/13 until --- Open house


----------



## Dre1only

Lowrider-gee said:


> Been workin on this


I see you get'n ready Lowrider Gee uffin:











pina's LRM replica said:


> Daaaaamn lookin good fam!


X2



chris_thobe said:


> These will be the first 3 of the 2013 season for me. I need to slow down painting, and start building one of them :twak:


 Look'n good Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Whattup L.U.G.K?!:thumbsup: Just stoppin' through showin' some love. Builds are clean!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Tonioseven said:


> Whattup L.U.G.K?!:thumbsup: Just stoppin' through showin' some love. Builds are clean!!!


Wuz good tonio the fam really apreciates it means alot homie


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP L.U.G.K. IT'S ALL GOODuffin:


----------



## chris_thobe

pina's LRM replica said:


> I see d L.U.G.K fam puttin it down much props! Very proud to b a part of this crew


Me too bro. Alot of talent and motivation in this biatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good tonio the fam really apreciates it means alot homie


No problem! This crew is rollin' tight!! I respect that!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## wisdonm

Looking better Lorenzo. Didi you see the one at last weeks Grand National Roadster Show?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah that one is Jim Bonez Notebooms latest,I got a similer color scheme for mine,tho I gotta sand off some paint flaws before clear


----------



## dig_derange

chris_thobe said:


> These will be the first 3 of the 2013 season for me. I need to slow down painting, and start building one of them :twak:



paint work is outstanding!!


----------



## OldSchoolVato

machio said:


> Congrats tingo, well done homie,


fucking nice eh


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass Lorenzo


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 603147





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah that one is Jim Bonez Notebooms latest,I got a similer color scheme for mine,tho I gotta sand off some paint flaws before clear
> View attachment 603177


 let me hop it that bro lol serious tho' its just so wicked :naughty:


----------



## Dre1only

throw some D'z on it '


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> ﻿
> View attachment 603691
> View attachment 603692
> View attachment 603693


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 603147


Nice fam lookin foward to checkin out how dis turns out


----------



## dig_derange

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 603691
> View attachment 603692
> View attachment 603693


some amazing work in such a short amount of time.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: keep up the great work fellas :thumbsup: 


Bigdogg just passing thru


----------



## chris_thobe

dig_derange said:


> paint work is outstanding!!


Thanks DIG, just getting warmed up for 2013! I got some big ideas!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks fam,I was just fucking around with this idea one thing lead to another and ended up like this,the rims Im using arent set in stone,waitin on a set of spider bullet caps from modelhaus for awhile,Im more of a kustom guy these days but Ill do a lowlow here and there so you never know,the guts and suspension coming up next


----------



## LopezCustoms




----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :shocked:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2^^


----------



## dig_derange

x3!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

X4 damn killin it fam


----------



## dig_derange

Yo, here's a proof of the plaques we're getting done for Modelrama:










& the new club crest..


----------



## wisdonm

Those are both very impressive. You should be very proud of yourselves.

Sadly the World of Wheels show in Milwaukee stopped having a model contest about three yesrs ago.


----------



## dig_derange

Thanks Wisdonm! Yeah, they did the same out here sometime ago, but Jay from Dallas Lowriders made the call, they were interested, we all met & made it happen. It can be done bro. The days of whining over lack of shows are gone. It's time to create our own... knowutimsayin?


----------



## wisdonm

Yesido. I was the projects administrator on another wesite that closed down recently. Members used to complaim that one buy one, HobbyTownUSA stores were dropping their shows. Having sponsored our HT show for several years, I know what they need. It's volunteers. The employees don't have the time nor desire (they're not RC related). Our HT show was run totaly by non-employees, HT just provided the space, ribbons, and certificates. I kept telling people, that if their local store didn't have a show, volunteer to run one for them.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's the same here,Ht stopped their seasonal shows then the annuel ones all together so I'm gonna have get something going in Gilbert,AZ.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

That looks clean dig!! Much props to d homie dig handelin his biz as vice prez


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Great job on them,Dig!


----------



## dig_derange

wisdonm said:


> Yesido. I was the projects administrator on another wesite that closed down recently. Members used to complaim that one buy one, HobbyTownUSA stores were dropping their shows. Having sponsored our HT show for several years, I know what they need. It's volunteers. The employees don't have the time nor desire (they're not RC related). Our HT show was run totaly by non-employees, HT just provided the space, ribbons, and certificates. I kept telling people, that if their local store didn't have a show, volunteer to run one for them.


:werd: keep at it bro.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's the same here,Ht stopped their seasonal shows then the annuel ones all together so I'm gonna have get something going in Gilbert,AZ.


you too man.



pina's LRM replica said:


> That looks clean dig!! Much props to d homie dig handelin his biz as vice prez


thanks homie. you know I love this shit. 


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Great job on them,Dig!


:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good lay it low wanna welcome L.U.G.K's new member homie BIGMONEYTEXAS glad to have u in d crew bro


----------



## sinicle

Welcome to the fam! If theres anything you need, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## dig_derange

Big $$$$: welcome to the fam!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Welcome Bigg$$$$!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Wuz good L.U.G.K. !!!!!*


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

ITS ALL GOOD THANK'S FOR HAVEIN ME. NOW LET'S BRAKE THE DEM BOYZ OFF UNO






:nicoderm:


----------



## dfwr83

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Wuz good L.U.G.K. !!!!!*


what's up Trend bro'...just trying to keep up with you big dawgs.



BigMoneyTexas said:


> ITS ALL GOOD THANK'S FOR HAVEIN ME. NOW LET'S BRAKE THE DEM BOYZ OFF UNO
> View attachment 605026
> :nicoderm:


knew it was just a matter of time...welcome to the club BigMoney


----------



## dfwr83

hope to have'em in Dallas next week waiting for the show...Machio special right here.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP D TOWN






uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP D TOWN
> View attachment 605331
> uffin:


Yeeeeeeaaaa dats it d lone star state d city wit no pitty!


----------



## dig_derange

Hahaa... "city w/ no pity" I like that!


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: hno:


----------



## Dre1only

Nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dat looks dope foreal fam much props D!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking good here,fam!


----------



## OFDatTX

Congrats b$$$ welcome to the club homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms

LopezCustoms said:


>


GOD DAMN I likes this.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP L.U.G.K IT'S ON TODAY:yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Little preview,work on this later tho I already started cutting the fenders out and kicked em up for mockup


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP EVERY BODY I NEED A PAINTER SOME BODY DAT GOOD HARD IN DA PAINT ..I NEED A SUPER RED OR BLACK LET ME KNOWuffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THIS IS THAT RED LET ME NOuffin:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 606923
> View attachment 606924
> View attachment 606925
> View attachment 606926
> THIS IS THAT RED LET ME NOuffin:



That's a caddilac tri-coat red I have some in my stock right now


----------



## Dre1only

bout ta finish this up soon and start some kaos ... :twak:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

NO BRO THATS A KINDY SOUTH SIDE SUPER RED WE DOWN HERE CALL H-TOWN SCREWED UP CLICK RED


----------



## OFDatTX

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NO BRO THATS A KINDY SOUTH SIDE SUPER RED WE DOWN HERE CALL H-TOWN SCREWED UP CLICK RED


Kandy red. I can spray it. If you buy the paint.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NO BRO THATS A KINDY SOUTH SIDE SUPER RED WE DOWN HERE CALL H-TOWN SCREWED UP CLICK RED


Caddilac tri-coats r candies bro they have a metallic silver base the candy red has pearls in it then u clear hence the name tri-coat just tryin to help you out but its cool bro no worries


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

U MIGHT BE RIGHT BUT DOWN HERE WE CALL IT DRIPEN DOWN DA BLOCK RED OR APPLE OVER SILVER


----------



## Dre1only

SW1 go buy some candy apple red spray it over silver and you'll see the color they tell'n you the truth,for a darker red shoot the gold instead of silver ...


----------



## OFDatTX

OFDatTX said:


> Kandy red. I can spray it. If you buy the paint.


???? Yes ??? No???


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

Car paint or airbrush. Won't HOK RED


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

U see DAT red cutty with DA Lac front like DAT send me some pix of your reds


----------



## OFDatTX

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Car paint or airbrush. Won't HOK RED


Paint I can get it for 30$.


----------



## OFDatTX

BigMoneyTexas said:


> U see DAT red cutty with DA Lac front like DAT send me some pix of your reds


U got fb?


----------



## dig_derange

maybe...?? 










fresh chrome  :


----------



## dig_derange

Here's some of the kits from Revell for the raffle prizes at "Modelrama"










& a case of snap kits for the kids' "Make & Take" event


----------



## 65rivi

Dang son! That's great bro! I'll be there tomorrow afternoon for a little while!


----------



## chris_thobe

WHATS GOOD FAM!?!?!?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

65rivi said:


> Dang son! That's great bro! I'll be there tomorrow afternoon for a little while!


Que onda pinche rivi!


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> Here's some of the kits from Revell for the raffle prizes at "Modelrama"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & a case of snap kits for the kids' "Make & Take" event


that's gonna be off the hook...wanna see who makes it and takes it. 



65rivi said:


> Dang son! That's great bro! I'll be there tomorrow afternoon for a little while!


what's up Raul...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

HAY HAY HAYuffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> Yo, here's a proof of the plaques we're getting done for Modelrama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the new club crest..


this is a beautiful thing! MUCH PROP'S FAMILY! BIG ASS SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE NEW MEMBERS!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP WUSUP WUSUP


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> maybe...??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh chrome  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEDigs put'n work :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Wouldve loved to have been there


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

^^ dope^^


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 609403
> View attachment 609404
> View attachment 609405
> View attachment 609406
> View attachment 609407
> View attachment 609408
> :nicoderm:





BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 609403
> View attachment 609404
> View attachment 609405
> View attachment 609406
> View attachment 609407
> View attachment 609408
> :nicoderm:


nice! Lookin good fam


----------



## OFDatTX




----------



## OFDatTX




----------



## wisdonm

Congratulations. Well done. I was starting to think that no one went.


----------



## Compton1964

Congrats.... Thats a clean as six four...nicely done


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaaaamn dats a clean ass 64 fam nice congrats well deseved u killd it wit dat one!


----------



## dink

WOW:wow:


OFDatTX said:


>


----------



## sinicle

Royal Flush is off the charts homie!!! So sick!!!

On a side note: WELCOME TO LUGK FACE108!!!!
If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Dre1only

OFDatTX said:


>


The six foe is nice as a mf brah ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Royal Flush is fuckin awesome JC,x2 welcome Face108


----------



## OldSchoolVato

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 609403
> View attachment 609404
> View attachment 609405
> View attachment 609406
> View attachment 609407
> View attachment 609408
> :nicoderm:


evrything looks good. is the ragtop on the cadillac functional??


----------



## a408nutforu

:worship:hella dope


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Royal Flush is fuckin awesome JC,x2 welcome Face108


X3 welcome to d fam face 108 glad to have u in d crew


----------



## OFDatTX

Thanks fam means a lot!


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Daaaaaaamn dats a clean ass 64 fam nice congrats well deseved u killd it wit dat one!


What up pina. 
Thanks homie means a lot. 
I was waiting for u at the show.


----------



## OFDatTX

Welcome to the club FACE108.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> What up pina.
> Thanks homie means a lot.
> I was waiting for u at the show.


My bad bro should of took my ass up there i see d L.U.G.K fam held it down much props bro


----------



## OFDatTX

It's cool wey. U going to the show on march 9th Ill be there hopefully.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Yea gotta make dat 1 4sho


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WELCOME FACE TO DA L.U.G.K FAM MUCH LOVE TO ALL L.U.G.K FAM:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Royal Flush is fuckin awesome JC,x2 welcome Face108


x3! that 64 is supafresh!! incredible work all around.

face: welcome to the fam bro!! great to have you with us.


----------



## dig_derange

got my 64 Caddy chassis in from Shapeways. Props to Eso for hooking up the artwork for this. cant wait to get started on it..


----------



## dig_derange

more Bigg news... I would like to introduce yet another great addition to Almighty Underground Kingz fam: Bigg Stan Harris! Welcome homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Welcome to d fam big stan TTT L.U.G.K


----------



## OFDatTX

Welcome to fam Stan glad to have ya!


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> X3 welcome to d fam face 108 glad to have u in d crew


X4...



dig_derange said:


> more Bigg news... I would like to introduce yet another great addition to Almighty Underground Kingz fam: Bigg Stan Harris! Welcome homie!


Bigg Stan rollin with L.U.G.K., hell yeah!


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> got my 64 Caddy chassis in from Shapeways. Props to Eso for hooking up the artwork for this. cant wait to get started on it..


frame is off the hook...


----------



## dfwr83

OFDatTX said:


>


how much? :tongue: '64 is clean wey...


----------



## dirty dan

We're can I get a booty kit for a model car y'all have any my son been looking for one would appreciate the help


----------



## BigMoneyTexas




----------



## sinicle

dirty dan said:


> We're can I get a booty kit for a model car y'all have any my son been looking for one would appreciate the help


Hit up Brian (SlammedSonoma), Im pretty sure he's got those.


----------



## sinicle

DAMN the family is growing exponentially! This shit keeps up and I'm gonna have to do like Obama Care and inject all members with tracking microchips just to keep track of everyone!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> DAMN the family is growing exponentially! This shit keeps up and I'm gonna have to do like Obama Care and inject all members with tracking microchips just to keep track of everyone!!!


Lol ha ha ur a trip sin was just sittin here early dis morn havin sum wake an bake for brakefast an saw dis


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lol ha ha ur a trip sin was just sittin here early dis morn havin sum wake an bake for brakefast an saw dis


What do ya think I was doin when I posted it? Lol


----------



## dig_derange

LMAO: slackers B-)


----------



## Lowridingmike

dfwr83 said:


> X4...
> 
> 
> 
> Bigg Stan rollin with L.U.G.K., hell yeah!


congrats stan and face, its like dj khalid in here.. takin over!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Welcome Stan!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Some previews of whats to come later from me


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 611039
> 
> 
> Some previews of whats to come later from me


Dats a cool lookin truck fam lookin foward to checkin out wat u got instore for it!


----------



## KingSw1$h

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dats a cool lookin truck fam lookin foward to checkin out wat u got instore for it!


X2. Lookin good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks guys


----------



## Dre1only

BigMoneyTexas said:


>


 YOU KNOW I GOT THE HARD TOP BOUT READY FOR MIKE,YOU TRY'N TO RIDE :thumbsup:OR WHAT I C U ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Glad to see The L.U.G.K. Fam is still alive and kickin' ! Always great work homies !*


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Glad to see The L.U.G.K. Fam is still alive and kickin' ! Always great work homies !*


Wuz good trend d fam always apreciates d good words homie means alot!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WE ANT GON STOP WE LIKE DEM WHEELS WE CAL DON'T :rofl:STOPERS:rofl:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Cough cough.. I'm still here sorta. Dusting this resin dust off of me.. been buried in it. Lol.


----------



## face108

Thanx LUGK fam


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> DAMN the family is growing exponentially! This shit keeps up and I'm gonna have to do like Obama Care and inject all members with tracking microchips just to keep track of everyone!!!


Political talk? wtf..lol


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> Political talk? wtf..lol


Figured you'd bite at that one! Lol!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

*MAN!!! THANX FOR ALL THE LUV & FOR BRINGIN' ME IN DIG!!! & BIGG $HOUT-OUT TO:THE HOMIEZ "D",MR.317,FACE,DRE,D-TAT,CHRIS THOBE,JAY,MATT PARKER,J.C.,HACK,DOUG & OF COURSE JOHNNY & TO THE ENTIRE LOS UNDERGROUND KINGZ M.C.C.!!! THIZ HAS TO BE THE ABSOLUTE KOOLEST THING THAT'S HAPPENED TO ME SINCE GETTIN' BACK INTO BUILDIN' MODEL CARS IN 2010! I SIMPLY BUILD MODEL CARS BECAUSE I TRULY LOVE TO DO IT! I'M INTO THIS HOBBY TO HAVE AS MUCH FUN AS POSSIBLE,BUT IT'Z NO SECRET THAT I PUT 100 PLUS% INTO IT AS IF I WERE GETTIN' PAID BIG MONEY TO DO IT! I STARTED BUILDIN' BACK AROUND '94/'95 BEIN' THAT I SAW THAT IT WAS POSSIBLE TO BUILD FULLY CUSTOMED/FULLY FUNCTIONAL LOWRIDERS THAT'S ALL IT TOOK FOR ME TO WANNA GET DOWN FOR MINE & GO HARD WIT' THIZ HOBBY! I EVENTUALLY STARTED CUSTOMIZING THE WHIPZ WITH 20" WHEELS & LATER ON GOT INTO BUILDIN' THE PREDECESSORS TO WHAT HAS COME TO BE KNOWN AS DONKS & HI-RISERS. I ENDED UP TAKIN' ABOUT A 7YEAR BREAK FROM BUILDIN' IN 2003, BUT ONCE I STARTED BACK IT WASN'T LONG @ ALL BEFORE MY PASSION FOR LOW-LOWZ TOOK OVER AGAIN! ALTHOUGH I'M MORE WELL ROUNED IN THE VARIETY OF WHAT I ENJOY PUTTING TOGETHER...LOWRIDERS ARE INDEED MY ALL-TIME FAVORITE!!! SO,WITH THAT BEIN' SAID...THANX AGAIN FOR HAVIN' ME! & BEST BELIEVE I'M DAMN PROUD OF BEIN' DOWN WITH THIZ CLUB FELLAZ!!! IF U EVER HAVE IN ANY ?'S OR JUST WANNA CHOP IT UP THEN FEEL FREE TO HOLLER @ME! I'M MOSTLY ON THE FACEBOOK SIDE OF "LIL" AS OF LATE,BUT I TRY TO CHECK IN ON HERE @ LEAST 3 TIMES A WEEK! ALRIGHT,HOLLER @ YA'LL LATER HMIEZ!!! *


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

Dat's Wusup BIGG $TAN :thumbsup:MUCH LOVE FROME ALL L.U.G.K:wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Dat's Wusup BIGG $TAN :thumbsup:MUCH LOVE FROME ALL L.U.G.K:wave:


X2 bigstan we all share the same passion for this hobby an dats wat its about glad to have u in d crew bro TTT for d L.U.G.K fam!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Now go build sumthin! Lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Now go build sumthin! Lol


Lol wuz good bro I got somethin comin real soon!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

B)


----------



## Dre1only

BOUT TO TEAR LOW RIDING MIKE A NEW ASSHOLE WITH THIS ONE,THIS CAR MADE A MIRACULOUS COME BACK ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

MY 76 RAG I NEED A UP TOP OR A BOOT


----------



## dig_derange

wutup fellas!! lovin the energy in here. fam is strong, builds looking great. . all very diverse styles.

Just as a reminder.. show next Saturday, March 9 @ the Dr. Pepper Center in Farmer's Branch. HMU if you need directions or have any questions. There will be 3 lowrider categories this year!: Full Custom, Bomb & Curbside. If you're outta town, there's time to mail em out to me. I'll be happy to enter them on your behalf. It'll be a fun show. Bring some $$ too, cuz you can get some great deals on some kits.


----------



## dig_derange

http://www.themcma.net/


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> wutup fellas!! lovin the energy in here. fam is strong, builds looking great. . all very diverse styles.
> 
> Just as a reminder.. show next Saturday, March 9 @ the Dr. Pepper Center in Farmer's Branch. HMU if you need directions or have any questions. There will be 3 lowrider categories this year!: Full Custom, Bomb & Curbside. If you're outta town, there's time to mail em out to me. I'll be happy to enter them on your behalf. It'll be a fun show. Bring some $$ too, cuz you can get some great deals on some kits.


If I had something I would definatly send it,I know I need to keep up with LUGK's family events & happenings,I'm just get'n over a bad case of builders blocc tho ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> wutup fellas!! lovin the energy in here. fam is strong, builds looking great. . all very diverse styles.
> 
> Just as a reminder.. show next Saturday, March 9 @ the Dr. Pepper Center in Farmer's Branch. HMU if you need directions or have any questions. There will be 3 lowrider categories this year!: Full Custom, Bomb & Curbside. If you're outta town, there's time to mail em out to me. I'll be happy to enter them on your behalf. It'll be a fun show. Bring some $$ too, cuz you can get some great deals on
> 
> hell yea im there fosho gonna have wild thang with me to show


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> dig_derange said:
> 
> 
> 
> wutup fellas!! lovin the energy in here. fam is strong, builds looking great. . all very diverse styles.
> 
> Just as a reminder.. show next Saturday, March 9 @ the Dr. Pepper Center in Farmer's Branch. HMU if you need directions or have any questions. There will be 3 lowrider categories this year!: Full Custom, Bomb & Curbside. If you're outta town, there's time to mail em out to me. I'll be happy to enter them on your behalf. It'll be a fun show. Bring some $$ too, cuz you can get some great deals on
> 
> hell yea im there fosho gonna have wild thang with me to show
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> East texas Will be there repping. L.U.G.K
Click to expand...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Reppin the duuuurty south Georgia boys.
Got two gonna be in it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Reppin the duuuurty south Georgia boys.
> Got two gonna be in it.


Hell yea dats wuz up fam


----------



## dig_derange

*it's comin..*


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looks dope fam u got down!


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2...that ride is gonna bring home some trophies for sure homie:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Sick work dig. Luv the engine bro. It set it off rite. Paint job finish is insane to! Good job bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's some work in that,Dig!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 615805
> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 615808
> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 615807


Daaamn dats wuz up fam nice!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just talkt wit d vice prez DIG an we got some cool ass plans for d club this year tell em DIG! U know we like being unike we like doing shit other clubs dont do we got our own swag 2013 gonna b a good year fam


----------



## LopezCustoms

cali chapter checkn in


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaamn nice fam much props!


----------



## LopezCustoms

thanks pina!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Feel like doin sum never done b 4 yet thinkin bout throwin servos in my las vegas wanna do d first replica on servos wat u guys think would it b dope?


----------



## LopezCustoms

pina's LRM replica said:


> Feel like doin sum never done b 4 yet thinkin bout throwin servos in my las vegas wanna do d first replica on servos wat u guys think would it b dope?


i think that would be beyond sixk!! never before seen hydros on vegas im down


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TTT for d L.U.G.K hoppin sqwaud puttin it down much props! Got me wantin to do servos lol


----------



## dig_derange

YO!!! was just talking to Pina. He had the idea to do something a little different for a club buildoff: LUGK Build of the Year. Anything built throughout this year will be eligble. We'll post them all up on a poll on LIL and let the rest of the LIL guys vote for their favorite. Winner will receive a custom plaque, club t-shirt and whatever other prizes we can come up with.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THANK'S TO EVER BODY MUCH LOVE..:thumbsup: IM IN:yes:


----------



## LopezCustoms

im in firsure ill get my radical 64 done up for this


----------



## dig_derange

^awesome fellas. We are already off to the best year so far.. looking forward to seeing all the year's completed builds. So much talent in the roster.. and everyone is elevating their game like crazy. 

Like Pina said, we're just wanting to do something a lil different from the other clubs. Rather than hosting a bunch of buildoffs that 2 people complete, let's just add a little incentive at the end of it all. LUGK always keeps the "big picture" in sight. 

PS. Club window plaques are my next focus. I'll get the artwork wrapped up and submitted next week. We'll be reppin hard very soon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 615805
> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 615808
> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 615807


 i see you got you a oven lol nice very nice your cars will come out way way better


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

PS. Club window plaques i need 1k of them


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> YO!!! was just talking to Pina. He had the idea to do something a little different for a club buildoff: LUGK Build of the Year. Anything built throughout this year will be eligble. We'll post them all up on a poll on LIL and let the rest of the LIL guys vo for their favorite. Winner will receive a custom plaque, club t-shirt and whatever other prizes we can come up with.


yea like dig said fam we talkt about it an think it would b cool to do at d end of d year were gonna have a lil poll an well have a vote on d L.U.G.K favorite build of d year were gonna have a clean L.U.G.K build of d year plack an a clean club tshirt with a couple more itams for ur build as a prize this is not a build off just keep buildin at ur own pace now lets see sum clean ass L.U.G.K builds this year were already off to a good start keep em comin fam much props


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

MY RAG $57 DAT'S COMEIN OUT


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 616248
> View attachment 616249
> View attachment 616255
> MY RAG $57 DAT'S COMEIN OUT


Nice fam diggin d color!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2 Bigmoney that's nice


----------



## Compton1964

Lovin that color.... Perfect on that 57!!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THANK'S YALL:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

MAN!! That paint is horn!:worship:


----------



## dfwr83

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 616248
> View attachment 616249
> View attachment 616255
> MY RAG $57 DAT'S COMEIN OUT


paint is off the hook bro'...


----------



## T-Maq82

Killer choice on color bro...matches era perfectly


----------



## dig_derange

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 616248
> View attachment 616249
> View attachment 616255
> MY RAG $57 DAT'S COMEIN OUT



damn, hell yeah. love that color


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*dam big money thats wet and i like it what paint is that*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

here u go


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

L.U.G.K role call

1.CemetaryAngel81


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

Ok ty I will have to pick some that up 2day


----------



## Lowridingmike

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 616248
> View attachment 616249
> View attachment 616255
> MY RAG $57 DAT'S COMEIN OUT


Thats nice!


----------



## sinicle

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> L.U.G.K role call
> 
> 1.CemetaryAngel81


2. Sinicle


----------



## LopezCustoms

3.lopezcustoms "youngster" "younggunner"


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

3-big $$money tx:wave:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

me -4uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

5: DIG


----------



## pina's LRM replica

6 pina


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

thank's mike:biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:nicoderm:












DAT NEW SHIT COMEIN FROM L.U.G.K 2013:yes:


----------



## pancho1969

color on the 57 looks great :thumbsup:



Deecee said:


> MAN!! That paint is horn!:worship:


but what the Hell does horn mean?? LOL


----------



## dink

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 617083
> View attachment 617084
> DAT NEW SHIT COMEIN FROM L.U.G.K 2013:yes:


What scale is that


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP DINK DATS A 1/10 GOT ON EBAY LAST NIGHT


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:nicoderm: YES RAG CUTTY:yes: L.U.G.K GOT DAME.. WE WONT STOP CANT STOP AMAN


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 617215
> :nicoderm: YES RAG CUTTY:yes: L.U.G.K GOT DAME.. WE WONT STOP CANT STOP AMAN


Dats wats up fam much props lookin good!!


----------



## Dre1only

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP DINK DATS A 1/10 GOT ON EBAY LAST NIGHT


Boy your look'n real good up in here,you could never do to much yet your do'n to much,if you get my drift,keep break'n um off :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

ONE NIGHT IM DUEWIN 3 MUCH IT'S A L.U.G.K THANG LOL LOL:yes:


----------



## Compton1964

Damn he cut it up!!!! You killin this thing.... Lookin nice already!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> Damn he cut it up!!!! You killin this thing.... Lookin nice already!!!


X2 diggin it lookin real clean fam!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THANK'S FAM:thumbsup: HOW IS DA CAR SHOW POST SOME PIX:nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> THANK'S FAM:thumbsup: HOW IS DA CAR SHOW POST SOME PIX:nicoderm:


D fam 65rivi workin on it


----------



## dig_derange

Congrats to everyone at the MCMA Showdown!! LUGK was in full effect!!! 

drumroll please...










Chris Thobe took major honors w/ Best of Show: Paint for his "Relapse" 51 Chevy. 
Chris also took 3rd place Bomb and 1st Lowrider Curbside
Jesus Cardenas took 1st in Lowrider Full Custom for his 64. 
I got 2nd for my 67 and a 3rd in the common kit class.
Brian Niceswanger took 3rd in Lowrider Curbside
Jay (Dallas Lowriders) took 2nd Lowrider Bomb & 2nd Lowrider Curbside
Darin Fowler took 3rd in Lowrider Full Custom (really tough class)
Jerry Moore took 3rd in the Project class.
My daughter Red Moon took 3rd in the kid's class.
Props to everyone who dropped by: Big Stan Harris, Raul Santillan, el presidente Pina, Big Gabe, Fabian Munoz, and all the other familiar faces of whose names I'm blanking on right now. 

(stay tuned for pics)


----------



## dig_derange

Here's my daughter Red Moon winning for her 32 Ford.


----------



## dig_derange

finished up the Chyrsler too..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Sweet build dig much props to d fam clean L.U.G.K sweep! Congrats to everyone was real kool kickin it L.U.G.K was holdin it down strong much props


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> Sweet build dig much props to d fam clean L.U.G.K sweep! Congrats to everyone was real kool kickin it L.U.G.K was holdin it down strong much props


thanks dude. yeah, it was cool chillin w/ everybody. 

found a link to someone else's pics of the show too: http://s375.photobucket.com/albums/txfatboy1/2013 Showdown Model show#!cpZZ5QQtppZZ24


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hell yea builds were lookin real firme d L.U.G.K fam killd it!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> Congrats to everyone at the MCMA Showdown!! LUGK was in full effect!!!
> 
> drumroll please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Thobe took major honors w/ Best of Show: Paint for his "Relapse" 51 Chevy.
> Chris also took 3rd place Bomb and 1st Lowrider Curbside
> Jesus Cardenas took 1st in Lowrider Full Custom for his 64.
> I got 2nd for my 67 and a 3rd in the common kit class.
> Brian Niceswanger took 3rd in Lowrider Curbside
> Jay (Dallas Lowriders) took 2nd Lowrider Bomb & 2nd Lowrider Curbside
> Darin Fowler took 3rd in Lowrider Full Custom (really tough class)
> Jerry Moore took 3rd in the Project class.
> My daughter Red Moon took 3rd in the kid's class.
> Props to everyone who dropped by: Big Stan Harris, Raul Santillan, el presidente Pina, Big Gabe, Fabian Munoz, and all the other familiar faces of whose names I'm blanking on right now.
> 
> (stay tuned for pics)


congrats everyone...y'all did some nice work. 



dig_derange said:


> Here's my daughter Red Moon winning for her 32 Ford.


next generation already puttin it down for L.U.G.K. awesome job...



dig_derange said:


>


builds are all off the hook...im gonna have to set it up another couple of notches.


----------



## dig_derange

*found some more pics*


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## dig_derange




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Cool pics dig!


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> Cool pics dig!


X2!!! Tks for sharing bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

ups & downs:nicoderm:


----------



## dig_derange

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 618561
> View attachment 618562
> ups & downs:nicoderm:


awesome


----------



## pancho1969

Congrats on the wins fellas :thumbsup: thanks got the pics looks like it was a good show


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DAT'S WUSUP MUCH LOVE TO EVERY BODY DAT WENT TO DA CAR SHOW AND CAME UP ON 1st 2nd 3rd Place WIN's MUCH LOVE TO ALL CLUB'S:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

nice builds LUGK! way to clean house at a show huh?! :h5:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SHIT DON'T STOP ..MY NUNU 96 IMPALA BRAVO WE RUNIN


----------



## Dre1only

Snatch'n Ass on e-bay uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

Dre1only said:


> Snatch'n Ass on e-bay uffin:


----------



## warsr67

looking good up here :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

BigMoneyTexas said:


> SHIT DON'T STOP ..MY NUNU 96 IMPALA BRAVO WE RUNIN
> View attachment 619305
> View attachment 619306


:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

Nice pics!! Is that "Rollin Malo" from Machio, and Pina??? Looks bad as hell!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chris_thobe said:


> Nice pics!! Is that "Rollin Malo" from Machio, and Pina??? Looks bad as hell!!!!!


Yea it is thx fam preciate it now dat I got d body work done its gonna get sprayed by my boy machio


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


>





dig_derange said:


>





dig_derange said:


>


Much Props & To The M/F'n Top to all who participated & rep this Club & Hobby,awesome builds Fam ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dre1only said:


> Snatch'n Ass on e-bay uffin:


uffinaaaammnnnn thats rare,mines molded in black


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Great pics,congrats family


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 621943



The perfect rims on this!!!


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> uffinaaaammnnnn thats rare,mines molded in black


 try´n to decide which way to go with it, I got an ambulance coming to ...












*an up coming project " Dope Sick " stay tuned I got a couple in front of this one but it is coming out this year bet that !!!*


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 621943
> View attachment 621945


 you stay coming up with some good shit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks,same here,I also got an ambulance coming in too,for yours go straight dead sled with it


----------



## Dre1only

Its possible you know I got have one hop'n 1 static but then again maybe just 2 clean builds uffin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I been away from here for a bit. Resin has me covered up but I managed to pull a good 40 hours on this from sunday-wednesday.. all doors hinged.. turbo'd supra on a dodge sidewinder frame.


----------



## wisdonm

I'm not a truckie, but those flares look ridiculous. Just my 2 pesos, and you know what that's worth.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Everybody got sum cool projects goin dats wuz up TTT L.U.G.K!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dre1only said:


> Its possible you know I got have one hop'n 1 static but then again maybe just 2 clean builds uffin:


U do that,it'll be the first juiced one of those I seen


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> U do that,it'll be the first juiced one of those I seen


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its all falls under if I build it, its cool to me. To me it looked evenmore retarded without em. But I'm just building for me that's all that matters anyways right!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

NOW IM HERE


----------



## Dre1only

I know if I cut the hearse some people will be like he fucked the kit up,but no worries if I paid for it,its mine right all mines and if I don't like it ?


I'm debating on even opening this one up,its still rapped in the original plastic,anyway I think I got what I want so it might stay in the box atleast til I finish the hearse uffin:Lorenzo I know your holding it down with the most hearse/wagons I've seen built :thumbsup: Mr.317 aka Big Money the 57 is clean homie :yes:


----------



## LopezCustoms

lets just say a never before seen or done model.car


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> lets just say a never before seen or done model.car


what up Met I see you,I hope that bitch comes out flawless you been put'n in work lately homie,so I guess we'll both have something never seen before :wave:


----------



## sinicle

wisdonm said:


> I'm not a truckie, but those flares look ridiculous. Just my 2 pesos, and you know what that's worth.


I feel the same about big wheels and swangas, but can never deny the work that goes into ANY custom, regardless of style. Even if some are gay as fuck. But I think the flares look good on that thing, adds to the overall look when slammed.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pina's LRM replica said:


> Everybody got sum cool projects goin dats wuz up TTT L.U.G.K!


:thumbsup:X2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## Dre1only

SlammdSonoma said:


> I been away from here for a bit. Resin has me covered up but I managed to pull a good 40 hours on this from sunday-wednesday.. all doors hinged.. turbo'd supra on a dodge sidewinder frame.


build what you like homie fuck it,its called individuality which defines character ain't none of us the same,so express yourself how ever you choose to build,you can doit do you


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 622807
> View attachment 622808


 yep,yep I see you Cemetary Angel :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I need chrome tech :werd:

I'm ready to run a Boston on these cats tho lol


----------



## Dre1only

think I might go back to the white top :dunno:
























Square Biz :yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

wisdonm said:


> I'm not a truckie, but those flares look ridiculous. Just my 2 pesos, and you know what that's worth.


Is what it is,I see stuff I don't like a lot too,but I appreciate the work that goes into it even if its not my style,I simply choose not to be opinionated on personal taste if the work is done well.We will never build something that will please everyone.If the builders likes it that's all that matters


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Is what it is,I see stuff I don't like a lot too,but I appreciate the work that goes into it even if its not my style,I simply choose not to be opinionated on personal taste if the work is done well.We will never build something that will please everyone.If the builders likes it that's all that matters


 well said homie uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 622832
> View attachment 622833
> View attachment 622834
> 
> 
> 
> think I might go back to the white top :dunno:
> 
> View attachment 622835
> View attachment 622836
> 
> 
> View attachment 622837
> 
> 
> 
> Square Biz :yes:
> 
> 
> View attachment 622838
> View attachment 622839
> View attachment 622840



love those Caddy's!


----------



## dig_derange

*Pins's Wild Thing 2000*

just got this update from the homie Pina...

almost done!




























got that adjustable suspension going on..










Selena's up next!


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> love those Caddy's!


Thanks Dig



dig_derange said:


> just got this update from the homie Pina...
> 
> almost done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got that adjustable suspension going on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selena's up next!


Hell yeah Wild Thing & Selena :thumbsup::thumbsup: and I seen yo 64 cadillac :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass work going down in here!


----------



## Lownslow302

LUGK changing the wire wheel game forever, even the half ass prototype came out sick.


----------



## dig_derange

Wheels look incredible bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


> LUGK changing the wire wheel game forever, even the half ass prototype came out sick.


Nice!!! Lookin good fam much props!


----------



## Lownslow302

heres the 72 spoke, it broke at 6.11 pounds so its good for hoppers depending how its glued.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lookin good Eso,youre an innovator....


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> love those Caddy's!





dig_derange said:


> just got this update from the homie Pina...
> 
> almost done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got that adjustable suspension going on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selena's up next!





Lownslow302 said:


> heres the 72 spoke, it broke at 6.11 pounds so its good for hoppers depending how its glued.


 seen your new techs on fb homie I like that new shit ur do'n and that new wire looks good how much ???


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

TTT


----------



## dig_derange

new wheels for the Caddy came in. I have all the pieces to the puzzle now. Just gotta get started.


----------



## Dre1only

:thumbsup::thumbsup: 64 Caddies


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> new wheels for the Caddy came in. I have all the pieces to the puzzle now. Just gotta get started.


nice!!!!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

im in dis BITCH DA L.U.G.K WAY:wave:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

OK:420:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking good fam


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

thank's CA


----------



## Lownslow302

It came out dope but i dont want every dude that can cast get their hands on it and bootleg it.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

HIT ME UP BRO I NEED GATES:yes: SAY DO I HAVE SOME OF YO GLASS COMEIN IN THANK'S BRO


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THIS IS THE ONE ..I NEED THEM 1/5 ..LOWNSLOW302..HELP ME OUT BRO I NEED DAT:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 628757
> View attachment 628758
> View attachment 628759
> OK:420:


Lookin hella good fam keep doin ur thang!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


> It came out dope but i dont want every dude that can cast get their hands on it and bootleg it.


Dats dope fam much props!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice work,Eso


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:nicoderm:












say man yall look at this ..this A BAD MAN:yes:BRO


----------



## Dre1only

:shh: I'm try'n to get this one out the way finally got it on A's front & back are both functional,just need to hook it up bmf & wet it up,change the rims up and its on :x:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOKIN GOOD BIG DRE:nicoderm:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat y'all think


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 629413
> View attachment 629414
> say man yall look at this ..this A BAD MAN:yes:BRO


Yeah Minidreams does great work,I admired that one for a while


----------



## OFDatTX

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

HE SHITIN ON DA GAME :facepalm:HE IS.............................


----------



## Lownslow302

for the cats that dont visit facebook


----------



## sneekyg909

Different....:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

62 looks Low & fast Lownslow302. I like different


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## machio

That's clean Dre,holding it down homie.


----------



## Dre1only

machio said:


> That's clean Dre,holding it down homie.


if I cuold just get my painting skillzzzzzzzzz like yours I'd be alright :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looks good,Dre


----------



## OFDatTX

62 nice Rizzo ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looks good,Dre


Appreciated Lorenzo :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

now that is some nice shit 



dig_derange said:


> just got this update from the homie Pina...
> 
> almost done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got that adjustable suspension going on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selena's up next!


----------



## sinicle

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 629871
> View attachment 629872
> View attachment 629873


Lookin good!!! Nice harem in the background! That other 66 looks clean too!


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> Lookin good!!! Nice harem in the background! That other 66 looks clean too!


X2 THE RAG LOOKS GOOD BRO! 

I THOUGHT OF DOUG WHEN i SEEN THIS... but his wagon was a little cleaner!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/363647-1965-impala-6-passenger-wagon.html


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> X2 THE RAG LOOKS GOOD BRO!
> 
> I THOUGHT OF DOUG WHEN i SEEN THIS... but his wagon was a little cleaner!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/363647-1965-impala-6-passenger-wagon.html


Damn I miss my wagon..?


----------



## Dre1only

#2169LopezCustoms









 View Profile 








 View Forum Posts 








 Private Message 








 View Blog Entries 








 Add as Contact 









Baller Poster







​[HR][/HR]Join Date Nov 2012
Location lancaster ca LUGK M.C.C
Car Club GoodTimes SoCal bike chpt
Posts 423


[h=2]







[/h]i may build hoppers n thats what im known for is bringing the never before done ahit to tha table so heres somthing im sure none have seen on a model car cuz its the first hydro lift off frame and first ever impala to be opened up like this crazy so dont tempt me ill clown anybody in hopping & show cars jus puttn it out there!!! i build clean & crazy shit









damn good work lopez !!!​


----------



## LopezCustoms

thank you for recongnition dre im jus so irrated right now cuz of this dumb conflict u dont even know


----------



## Dre1only

Get on some grown man shit homie,LET IT GO, it ain't bout shit you may not have meant no harm homie but everybody is from some where rather its a gang,family or race,we all live for something homie,believe that ...
The homie ain't try'n to go there with you I spoke to him about an hour ago,yall just need to let it go yall club brothers not enemies ...


----------



## LopezCustoms

he made it to my enemie list now the way hes acting on it


----------



## Dre1only

homie you apologized true and all but that record is so disrespectful it don't matter who played it ****** died for listening to it,to tell you the truth you should have deleted the video when a ***** let you know how they feel about it, no homie I don't gang bang on layitlow or in my real every day life I got blood homies on the streets I wouldn't have never done no shit like that real talk,thats just as bad as call'n a ****** mama a bitch or worse really tho !!!


----------



## LopezCustoms

then ill delete the video aint no thang he coulda just told me straight up instead of making it bigger than it already is any way .. better to take the smart way with it rather than the violent threatening way n bekiebe i got crip homies & blood homies all that i jus stay away from em cuz i dnt wanna get caught up in the mix


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LopezCustoms said:


> then ill delete the video aint no thang he coulda just told me straight up instead of making it bigger than it already is any way .. better to take the smart way with it rather than the violent threatening way n bekiebe i got crip homies & blood homies all that i jus stay away from em cuz i dnt wanna get caught up in the mix


bro i told you that shit was not cool you should just delete cause some ppl got dead homies that they love


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LO IT'S ALL GOOD BUT YOU ARE 18 NOW.. U ARE A MAN NOW YOUR ACTION WELL MAKE U ARE BRAKE U..YOU MUST WATCH WHAT U DEW AND SAY NOW 4 SHO AN WE WELL NOT TALK ABOUT THIS AGAIN MUCH LOVE IM OUTuffin:


----------



## LopezCustoms

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> bro i told you that shit was not cool you should just delete cause some ppl got dead homies that they love


oh i deleted it but jus speak up on it n jus say straight up delete it u kno


----------



## Dre1only

Much Respect Homies,yet at the same time realize as men real men we got to be BIGGER than that,we are grown men do'n some different shit,do'n what we like,we need to learn how to communicate with each other in a more positive way I'm not gonna get deep into this but I pray that yall can let this pass and get back on the same page and let the beef go " fuck bang'n on wax " them *****'s did that what 93,20 years ago Marcos wasn't even born SB you was how old Big Money you was probly active I know I was out there,some times you gotta pull them to the side if you don't then shit just escalates,Peace & Respect Homies


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> Lookin good!!! Nice harem in the background! That other 66 looks clean too!


Thank Sin



Hydrohype said:


> X2 THE RAG LOOKS GOOD BRO!
> 
> I THOUGHT OF DOUG WHEN i SEEN THIS... but his wagon was a little cleaner!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/363647-1965-impala-6-passenger-wagon.html


Thanks Hydro much appreciated Homies !!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

BUILDOFF OK LOL ME AN LIL LOPEZ OK ITS ON




































YAE DA GLASS BOTTUM 64:wave: LIT'S GO LIL LOPEZ GET YO:drama:CUZ IT'S ON 4/16/13


----------



## pina's LRM replica

This lil build off gonna b intersting TTT L.U.G.K fam


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

VERYuffin:


----------



## LopezCustoms

got minws in paint already


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOL PAINT ALL OF IT THIS TIME:wave:


----------



## LopezCustoms

oh i always do jus hoppers need repairs so paint doesnt really stay


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SO U HAVE A NEW KAR FOR DA BUILDOFF ARE SUM OULD SHIT


----------



## LopezCustoms

brand new car 65 impala with skirts u will see


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SO WE GONE DEW 65's I HAVE 2 HARD AN RAG??? POST OUT DA BOX BEFOR U START ON IT:yes:


----------



## LopezCustoms

u can do the 64 it dont needa be same car bro lol jus build off 1st week of may is deadline?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

***** YOU MUST BE CRAZY, 1ST WEEK OF MAY? NO SUCH THANG, I GOT KIDS AND RESPONSIBILITIES, I'M NOT RUSHIN MY SHIT, IF WE GONE BUILD IT'S GONE BE RIGHT. YOU GOTTA COME WIT SOMETHIN BETTA THAN 2 WEEKS.. *SEE DAT'S Y YO KAR'S LOOK LIKE SHIT*:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## LopezCustoms

my cars never look like shit but ok lets make this til augest1


----------



## LopezCustoms

dont look like shit to me so idk wat u seeing?


----------



## LopezCustoms




----------



## Dre1only

Dre1only said:


> #2169LopezCustoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View Forum Posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private Message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View Blog Entries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add as Contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baller Poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> [HR][/HR]Join Date Nov 2012
> Location lancaster ca LUGK M.C.C
> Car Club GoodTimes SoCal bike chpt
> Posts 423
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> i may build hoppers n thats what im known for is bringing the never before done ahit to tha table so heres somthing im sure none have seen on a model car cuz its the first hydro lift off frame and first ever impala to be opened up like this crazy so dont tempt me ill clown anybody in hopping & show cars jus puttn it out there!!! i build clean & crazy shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn good work lopez !!!​


AND ONE OF THESE DAYS HOMIE WE'LL HAVE A HOP OFF BUT NO TIME SOON I GOT OTHER FISH TO FRY AGAIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :naughty:


----------



## LopezCustoms

lol i dnt like fish but betta chop em up like sushi dre!


----------



## Dre1only

YOU KNO HOW WE DO IT AIN'T OVER TIL ITS OVER :guns: WE GUN 'UM DOWN LIKE IT AIN'T NO THANG :biggrin:








I LOVE FISH :ninja:


----------



## LopezCustoms

65 taped up Crazy inside clean outside


----------



## hoppinmaddness

wet enough?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good fam!!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

LUGK gonna rep hard at the show this weekend


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yup


----------



## dig_derange

what's happenin fellas! my bad, don't know why I keep straying away from homebase. 

quick announcement... the photoetch order I've been working on has been approved by the company to go ahead & press. We will have some scale plaques & and a whole bunch of cool photoetch goods to try out soon. I'll let you know as soon as I get a completion date.


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> what's happenin fellas! my bad, don't know why I keep straying away from homebase.
> 
> quick announcement... the photoetch order I've been working on has been approved by the company to go ahead & press. We will have some scale plaques & and a whole bunch of cool photoetch goods to try out soon. I'll let you know as soon as I get a completion date.


Hell Yeah! do it up Diggy...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> what's happenin fellas! my bad, don't know why I keep straying away from homebase.
> 
> quick announcement... the photoetch order I've been working on has been approved by the company to go ahead & press. We will have some scale plaques & and a whole bunch of cool photoetch goods to try out soon. I'll let you know as soon as I get a completion date.


wuz good dig dat shits gonna b doooooooope!


----------



## Tonioseven

dig_derange said:


> what's happenin fellas! my bad, don't know why I keep straying away from homebase.
> 
> quick announcement... the photoetch order I've been working on has been approved by the company to go ahead & press. We will have some scale plaques & and a whole bunch of cool photoetch goods to try out soon. I'll let you know as soon as I get a completion date.


----------



## TINGOS

hoppinmaddness said:


> wet enough?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out for this lil nikka,he love bombs,awready Irvin


----------



## hoppinmaddness

TINGOS said:


> hoppinmaddness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wet enough?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out for this lil nikka,he love bombs,awready Irvin
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks bro jst trying to keep up
Click to expand...


----------



## LopezCustoms

wasup fam!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

LopezCustoms said:


> wasup fam!


Wuz good young homie i see the whole fam doin well representin puttin it down dats wuz up TTT L.U.G.K fam!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its been a minute since I been in here... good to see all the crew doin the damn thing...myself I been covered up with resin sales, thank you to all that has bought and i will continue to keep the shack overflowing with parts as long as I have a will and a way.

Last weekend I had a fire start under my ass about getting some of mine done.. especially a certain 4x4 that has stirred a hell of a ruckus upon the layitlow builders.. I however could care less of who or what is being said about it.. one man band with a low rate of low blows is all I see. The positive feedback I've seen and hear about it overcomes the childish 5 year old comments that is in with it.. so here's my controversial tribute to Ryan Happe. Dont like it.. guess what ..... FUCK OFF.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Its been a minute since I been in here... good to see all the crew doin the damn thing...myself I been covered up with resin sales, thank you to all that has bought and i will continue to keep the shack overflowing with parts as long as I have a will and a way.
> 
> Last weekend I had a fire start under my ass about getting some of mine .. especially a certain 4x4 that has stirred a hell of a ruckus upon the layitlow builders.. I however could care less of who or what is being said about it.. one man band with a low rate of low blows is all I see. The positive feedback I've seen and hear about it overcomes the childish 5 year old comments that is in with it.. so here's my controversial tribute to Ryan Happe. Dont like it.. guess what ..... FUCK OFF.


sweet build fam much props!


----------



## Dre1only

SlammdSonoma said:


> Its been a minute since I been in here... good to see all the crew doin the damn thing...myself I been covered up with resin sales, thank you to all that has bought and i will continue to keep the shack overflowing with parts as long as I have a will and a way.
> 
> Last weekend I had a fire start under my ass about getting some of mine done.. especially a certain 4x4 that has stirred a hell of a ruckus upon the layitlow builders.. I however could care less of who or what is being said about it.. one man band with a low rate of low blows is all I see. The positive feedback I've seen and hear about it overcomes the childish 5 year old comments that is in with it.. so here's my controversial tribute to Ryan Happe. Dont like it.. guess what ..... FUCK OFF.


 We build what we like,we vision we build,we get an ideal we build,its my kit I paid for it I'm gonna do what I want to it,if an individual dosn't like ?
I'm gonna build it anyway,who gives a shit about a negative mutha fucca anyway ...
you got my addy I'll take it off your hands all you gotta do is send it,NICE TRUCK SLAM :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DON'T TRIP SS I LIKE IT BRO.. YOU LIKE YO WORK OK FUCKUM DA :fool2::sprint:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP YALL DEW SOME BODY HAVE 58 SKIRT'S BUT FOR A 59 I NEED 2 SET'S LIKE THES


----------



## machio

Dam! Fam puting in Work!


----------



## OFDatTX

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP YALL DEW SOME BODY HAVE 58 SKIRT'S BUT FOR A 59 I NEED 2 SET'S LIKE THES
> View attachment 637815


Those are 58 skirts. Not for 59. But hit up brian he got em!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WHO IS BRIAN WUSUP OFDATTX


----------



## OFDatTX

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WHO IS BRIAN WUSUP OFDATTX


Slammdsonoma


----------



## Tonioseven

SlammdSonoma said:


> Its been a minute since I been in here... good to see all the crew doin the damn thing...myself I been covered up with resin sales, thank you to all that has bought and i will continue to keep the shack overflowing with parts as long as I have a will and a way.
> 
> Last weekend I had a fire start under my ass about getting some of mine done.. especially a certain 4x4 that has stirred a hell of a ruckus upon the layitlow builders.. I however could care less of who or what is being said about it.. one man band with a low rate of low blows is all I see. The positive feedback I've seen and hear about it overcomes the childish 5 year old comments that is in with it.. so here's my controversial tribute to Ryan Happe. Dont like it.. guess what ..... FUCK OFF.


Looks good from where I'm sitting. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks FAM .. Tonio.. appreciate the words.. 

And yeah m building on my own recognitions.. I do ask for suggestions from time to time just to get a feel of what my builds could go.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Niiiiiiiiiiice looks clean fam much props


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks Fam!!More builds coming soonuffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 640064


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

^^lol^^ Thanks Tonio


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## dig_derange

clean rag!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> clean rag!


x2 wuz good dre doin ur thang i see nice fam


----------



## Dre1only

THANKS DIGS & PINA ... I'M GONNA CALL THESE 2 THE LUGK SMASH BROTHERS


----------



## dig_derange

*VW GTI: Boricua-mobile*

just finished up the Boricua-mobile.


----------



## dig_derange

*cpl extras*

some detail shots


----------



## dig_derange

up next:


----------



## wisdonm

Nice details on that GTI.


----------



## Hydrohype

ALL YOU GUYS ARE REALLY ROCKING THE BUILDS! MUCH MUCH PROP'S TO UUUUURRR BODY!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaaamn dig that build looks dope lots of bad ass detail much props!!!


----------



## dig_derange

Thanks bro. That was a quick build for me =D


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> some detail shots


NICE ETAIL WORK DIGS ESPECIALLY THE DETAIL ITEMS INSIDE THE CAR, I WANT A MONSTER ENERGY DRINK FOR CAR :thumbsup:



dig_derange said:


> up next:


GOT BORED AND PAINTED MY 64 CADDY



dig_derange said:


> just finished up the Boricua-mobile.


I LIKES THAT :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Nothin' but sickness all up in here!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms




----------



## Dre1only

*SPRING SUPPORT*





















ONE SERVO NO 3 WHEEL ACTION FOR ME,REAREND IS MADE FOR 3's THO BUT AS OF NOW THIS IS WHAT IT IS,i SEE YOU YOUNG GUNNER :thumbsup:
ONLY REAL DIFFERENCE IS MINES HAS SPRINGS FOR MORE SUPPORT AROUND THE BALL JOINTS :yes:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Man dat regal looks dope fam!


----------



## LopezCustoms

pina's LRM replica said:


> Man dat regal looks dope fam!


thanks pina but your close its a LS lol


----------



## LopezCustoms

damn im diggn that vert dree!! clean as a mofo!


----------



## OldSchoolVato

LopezCustoms said:


>


looking good but whats that beneath the back traction, that space for a mural?


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> damn im diggn that vert dree!! clean as a mofo!


thanks Young Gunner I need to quit bull shit'n this should've been done by now :yessad:


----------



## customcoupe68

i like the reinforcement on the rear axle! nice build bro


----------



## Deecee

LopezCustoms said:


>


Some incredible fabrication work there man, love it!!


----------



## 97xenissan

Things poppin in here lookin good guys


----------



## hoppinmaddness




----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


>


nice project fam


----------



## LopezCustoms

got this in mail today along with this


----------



## pina's LRM replica

LopezCustoms said:


> got this in mail today along with this


Dat lac has potentiol lookin foward to checkin it out fam


----------



## LopezCustoms

gonna replicate this my GT sarg PECAS car my fav caddy of all.time


----------



## customcoupe68

the older i get.....the more i like the 74s....:loco:....promo or kit?


----------



## LopezCustoms

Kit i believe cuz promos dont hav hood open from what i know


----------



## Dre1only

LopezCustoms said:


> got this in mail today along with this


lucky ass mf ya came up on that shit good hustle fam ...


----------



## LopezCustoms

caught in action "On Bumper All Summer 87 LS"


----------



## customcoupe68

BEAST!!!!! thats a badass picture. sweet car too


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Bad ass pic fam say got a monte ls u might like told homie dig to let d fam know its up for grabs its candy wit flake an patterns dont know how to post pics or id post 1


----------



## dig_derange

LUGK would like to proudly introduce a Christopher J to the fam!!


----------



## dig_derange

This is the Pina built Monte LS gifted to Fabian Munoz. Cuz that's just how cool of a dude Pina is.


----------



## Dre1only

Cool move Pina aka Mr.President @ Chris a Big Welcome to the biggest model car club LUGK :werd:


----------



## Deecee

That looks cool man, really like the subtle-ness of all those patterns, top job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin

Welcome to the fam chris


----------



## Christopher J

Much appreciated.


----------



## LopezCustoms

welcome to the fam chris!


----------



## LopezCustoms

@pina yea i missed out lil fabian got it before me lol my FB connesction was acting so to bad for me lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Welcome to d fam chris glad to have u in d crew! Wuz good L.U.G.K


----------



## chris_thobe

Welcome fam!


----------



## dig_derange

Yo! No doubt we have the future of the hobby right here. It's cool to see how far this club has since its humble origins of a cool little local club. Top notch artists each w/ a unique style. No cookie cutter bullshit here. 

Ps.. taking shirt orders! Hit me up if you haven't already & want in. Shirts start at $10. I'll post the artwork here a little later.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> Yo! No doubt we have the future of the hobby right here. It's cool to see how far this club has since its humble origins of a cool little local club. Top notch artists each w/ a unique style. No cookie cutter bullshit here.
> 
> Ps.. taking shirt orders! Hit me up if you haven't already & want in. Shirts start at $10. I'll post the artwork here a little later.


X2 need 5 shirts fam


----------



## Always_Learnin

Welcome to the fam chris j.


----------



## Always_Learnin

hoppinmaddness said:


>



I gots to kno wut plans u got for this supra?


----------



## Lowridingmike

nice work in here fellas ya'll go haard


----------



## Christopher J

What up with the fam?

I'm putting in work on the F150 while the 66 is waiting on parts to arrive.




Matching trailer




more to come......


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Christopher J said:


> What up with the fam?
> 
> I'm putting in work on the F150 while the 66 is waiting on parts to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come......


 Diggin it fam lookin foward to checkin out d outcome keep us posted


----------



## dig_derange

trailer's going to be dope!


----------



## dig_derange

*T-Shirt Artwork*

Shirts! Artwork's been sent to the shirt company for final approval. Just to need to finalize our order. Here are some options on the shirt colors to give you an idea of what they'll look like. Prices start at $10 each sizes S-XL. Add $1 per X. & shipping $$. PM or text me with orders if you haven't already.


----------



## dig_derange

forgot one:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Tiiiiiiiiight! Looks dope fam


----------



## dig_derange

thanks bro!


----------



## Deecee

Christopher J said:


> What up with the fam?
> 
> I'm putting in work on the F150 while the 66 is waiting on parts to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come......


That looks pretty trick mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Always_Learnin said:


> I gots to kno wut plans u got for this supra?


Not sure might jst do a quick build


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Started to work on my 67 








Dont know wat color to paint it?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Working on a visor for the 55 Cadillac Wagon


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

BY MR317 WUSUP FAMuffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaamn i see the fam puttin in work holdin it down! Projects are coming along tight fam


----------



## dfwr83

to all of L.U.G.K. :worship:


----------



## dfwr83

my latest project...


----------



## LUXMAN

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 655062
> View attachment 655063
> BY MR317 WUSUP FAMuffin:


Got Damn is that twin 59s in the background??? nice colors on em . And this Lac is killin . Major props to you homie


----------



## Dre1only

do that shit D :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

Dre1only said:


> do that shit D :thumbsup:


thanx Dre...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> my latest project...


Nice project fam


----------



## Christopher J

Hitting a show this weekend with Green w/Envy, the 64 Reaper, Cadillac Escalade, and the Green Toyota/Lexus. Wish me luck fam! I'll get some pics over the weekend.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

GOOD LUCK FAM............THANK'S LUXMANuffin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hey guys, ive been going through all ur post, and man u guys r inspiring........at least I know u guys inspire me to keep building even more than before. I love all the car ive seen so far. Im a model builder but u guys are over board . Love the work......


----------



## pina's LRM replica

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey guys, ive been going through all ur post, and man u guys r inspiring........at least I know u guys inspire me to keep building even more than before. I love all the car ive seen so far. Im a model builder but u guys are over board . Love the work......


On b half of d L.U.G.K fam homie we really apreciate d good words means alot


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Nice builds everyone you guys r killing it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> GOOD LUCK FAM............THANK'S LUXMANuffin:


X2 good luck fam hold it down


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 656777
> View attachment 656778


Dammmmmmn dats nice fam!


----------



## Deecee

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 656777
> View attachment 656778



WOW!! Man that thing is awsome, what is it?? Sits perfect, paint it top class and the white walls really suit it, VERY COOL!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks fellas
Tail lights came off lop sided so I redid that all in all I like how it came out


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice project fam


thanx Mero-mero...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wow, that nice, what paint and color is that?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Xotics Kandy blue jeans over silver with HOK cobalt blue


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

came out real nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks homie


----------



## Christopher J

What up fam!! The contest went well, first one for me and it came out great. Took third with the 64 Impala and first with the Cad. Much appreciation for the inspirtation and how to's on some things. Ya'll helped a brutha step up his game.


----------



## sinicle

Right on! Well deserved!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hell yea dats wuz up congrats fam much props


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2 congratulations


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Right on! Well deserved!!!


X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Christopher J said:


> What up fam!! The contest went well, first one for me and it came out great. Took third with the 64 Impala and first with the Cad. Much appreciation for the inspirtation and how to's on some things. Ya'll helped a brutha step up his game.


Congrats on the wins :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J

Thanks to all for the congrats and the help along the way.


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> Hell yea dats wuz up congrats fam much props


X2


----------



## OFDatTX

I like to give a welcome to noanoaenterprise (ANGEL) on behalf of LUGK AND our prez piña!


----------



## OFDatTX

Christopher J said:


> What up fam!! The contest went well, first one for me and it came out great. Took third with the 64 Impala and first with the Cad. Much appreciation for the inspirtation and how to's on some things. Ya'll helped a brutha step up his game.


Congrats bro!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

I just want to give my greatest thanks tu LUGK, Specially to OFDatTX (J.C), and to president Piña for giving me the opportunity to join the fam............


----------



## Tonioseven

You are in a great group of builders!! :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Im sure of it tonio


----------



## pina's LRM replica

noanoaenterprise said:


> I just want to give my greatest thanks tu LUGK, Specially to OFDatTX (J.C), and to president Piña for giving me the opportunity to join the fam............[/QUO]
> 
> Hey we glad to have u in d crew homie i see potential dats wat we look for in a builder over here in d L.U.G.K fam an main thang u just gotta have love for dis hobbie


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hey mr. Piña, this hobby has been my passion since I was 7 years old. Most defenetly ........and thanks for the compliment and thanks for the opportunity once again.......


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hey fam, ive been digging through my stuff, and found these resin items. I know its 6 camper shells, 1 67 impala hood without scoop, but the nose panels, and the skirts, im clueless of wich car they belong to. Can someone help, or does anyone need any of these parts..........


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 656777
> View attachment 656778


That's a nice build Lo, you kno I'm lovin the Deep Blue Candy :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


> noanoaenterprise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to give my greatest thanks tu LUGK, Specially to OFDatTX (J.C), and to president Piña for giving me the opportunity to join the fam............[/QUO]
> 
> Hey we glad to have u in d crew homie i see potential dats wat we look for in a builder over here in d L.U.G.K fam an main thang u just gotta have love for dis hobbie
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Noa like he said & welcome to the Club :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dre1only

WAS PLAY'N WITH SOME PEARL PAINT YESTERDAY AND I'M LOVE'N IT " :yes: " YEP :wave:


----------



## OFDatTX

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey fam, ive been digging through my stuff, and found these resin items. I know its 6 camper shells, 1 67 impala hood without scoop, but the nose panels, and the skirts, im clueless of wich car they belong to. Can someone help, or does anyone need any of these parts..........


67 hood 50 rear fenders. I think merc grill


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Thanks dre1


----------



## noanoaenterprise

J.C, how about that nose panel. What r those for????


----------



## OFDatTX

noanoaenterprise said:


> J.C, how about that nose panel. What r those for????


Don't know about those. Bro.


----------



## dig_derange

noanoaenterprise said:


> I just want to give my greatest thanks tu LUGK, Specially to OFDatTX (J.C), and to president Piña for giving me the opportunity to join the fam............


WELCOME BRUTHA uffin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Thanks for the welcome Dig


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hey fam, does anyone know where I could get 62 skirts???


----------



## Lownslow302

what up fam, still holding it down.


----------



## bugs-one

What up LUGK? Haven't been on LIL in a while but you guys still holding it down. Props. By the way I just moved out to TX, right above Fort Worth, and since there's a few of you from TX anyone know a good hobby shop in the DFW area??


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bugs-one said:


> What up LUGK? Haven't been on LIL in a while but you guys still holding it down. Props. By the way I just moved out to TX, right above Fort Worth, and since there's a few of you from TX anyone know a good hobby shop in the DFW area??


The fam really apreciates d good words homie about the hobbie shop try wild bills hobbie shop in irvin off shady grove they got everything u need there ask for detail master book they keep dat behind d counter


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


> what up fam, still holding it down.


wuz good fam nice lookin projects really diggin dat mustang


----------



## dig_derange

bugs-one said:


> What up LUGK? Haven't been on LIL in a while but you guys still holding it down. Props. By the way I just moved out to TX, right above Fort Worth, and since there's a few of you from TX anyone know a good hobby shop in the DFW area??


oh shit, no kidding. I drive from south Fort Worth all the way up to Denton almost everyday right now. Wild Bill's is definitely our Pegasus. They have tons of kits. Make sure to ask them for the photoetch binders. They keep those behind the counter.


----------



## dig_derange

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 658134
> View attachment 658136
> View attachment 658137
> View attachment 658138
> WAS PLAY'N WITH SOME PEARL PAINT YESTERDAY AND I'M LOVE'N IT " :yes: " YEP :wave:



love this. I used to have one just like that. gonna have to keep my eye out for a good deal on one


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


> what up fam, still holding it down.



all SICK projects bro. good to see you focusing on some building. really love that 62.


----------



## dig_derange

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey fam, does anyone know where I could get 62 skirts???


slammdsonoma.. think he has them all


----------



## Lownslow302

You know just stepping it up a notch


----------



## bugs-one

pina's LRM replica said:


> The fam really apreciates d good words homie about the hobbie shop try wild bills hobbie shop in irvin off shady grove they got everything u need there ask for detail master book they keep dat behind d counter


Thanks homie. I'm gonna have to check them out real soon.


----------



## bugs-one

dig_derange said:


> oh shit, no kidding. I drive from south Fort Worth all the way up to Denton almost everyday right now. Wild Bill's is definitely our Pegasus. They have tons of kits. Make sure to ask them for the photoetch binders. They keep those behind the counter.


Cool. Yeah I'm staying in Hurst right now. Not sure where I'm gonna end up later. If Wild Bill's is like Pegasus then I'm gonna be there all the time.


----------



## Dre1only

Lownslow302 said:


> what up fam, still holding it down.


Nice Builds & Cross Breed, the X Cadillac nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Lownslow302 said:


> You know just stepping it up a notch


Damn you,you be have'n some helluva thoughts run'n thru your mind :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

noanoaenterprise said:


> I just want to give my greatest thanks tu LUGK, Specially to OFDatTX (J.C), and to president Piña for giving me the opportunity to join the fam............


again...glad to have you rep with us, you have some really nice projects going. can't wait to see feature builds...rep L.U.G.K. to the fullest bro'.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Thanks all u guys for the welcome.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> again...glad to have you rep with us, you have some really nice projects going. can't wait to see feature builds...rep L.U.G.K. to the fullest bro'.


Wuz good D yea bro x2


----------



## Christopher J

Hey fam, what it do? 

I got a partner buildin a 51 fleetside that lookin for a visor. Anyone know if someone makes these or is he gonna need to step to plate on styrene and fab his own?


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Happy fathers day to all the fellow dads in this thread...........


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> all SICK projects bro. good to see you focusing on some building. really love that 62.


X2!!! I've always appreciated Eso's "outside the box" mentality!!!


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> slammdsonoma.. think he has them all


I think he has a set for the resin wagon, I don't remember if I sent him masters for the normal kit...


----------



## sinicle

dfwr83 said:


> again...glad to have you rep with us, you have some really nice projects going. can't wait to see feature builds...rep L.U.G.K. to the fullest bro'.


X2! I for one was really impressed with your work, can't wait to see how you progress in this environment!


----------



## sinicle

noanoaenterprise said:


> Happy fathers day to all the fellow dads in this thread...........


Same here! I know first hand that in these days and times sometimes being a good dad means more struggle than reward, what with the courts and media always siding with the deadbeat mom when the hard working father's intentions get overlooked, but I wouldn't trade it for the world!!! CHEERS to all the fathers that regardless of how society sees us, we continue to fight the good fight!!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Well said sinicle, very well said.........


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL:thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J

X2 on that! 

Keep them heads up! To all the true fathers!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Happy fathers to y'all I started painting my 68 Tbird,needs gallons and gallons of clear before I add more colors


----------



## pina's LRM replica

I wanna welcome L.U.G.K`s newest member homie altered visions coustoms were glad to have u in d fam bro u got mad scratch building skills props homie


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> I wanna welcome L.U.G.K`s newest member homie altered visions coustoms were glad to have u in d fam bro u got mad scratch building skills props homie


X2


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Thanks guys for the welcome n props


----------



## Dre1only

Welcome to the Club Fam Los Under Ground Kings has spun a Web a caught another Great Builder :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Thanks guys for the welcome n props


welcome to the fam homie.....


----------



## dig_derange

Very happy to have Altered Visionz on the team! Welcome homie!


----------



## Christopher J

pina's LRM replica said:


> I wanna welcome L.U.G.K`s newest member homie altered visions coustoms were glad to have u in d fam bro u got mad scratch building skills props homie


 X3 on the welcome. U got mad skilz.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Thanks everyone I appreciate all the love


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOL WELCOME TO L.U.G.K BRO GOOD TO HAVE YOUuffin:


----------



## dig_derange

Photoetch has arrived!


----------



## dig_derange

23's!



13's may not work for Pegasus


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

WOW!!^^^^


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Thanks guys for the welcome n props


Welcome


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaaaamn this is soooooo dope looks cool as hell !! Much props mister VP keep up d great work fam


----------



## bigdogg323

Ill take caddy and 76 steering wheels sum of them 13s hmmmnn what else oh yeah one of them billet grills pls do u take I O Us  lol......


----------



## dig_derange

:facepalm: thanks Frank. I'll have them available soon bro


----------



## Christopher J

You know I wanna get in on some of those too if posible. 

How things lookin' on,the club T's?


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> :facepalm: thanks Frank. I'll have them available soon bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Sprayed som flakes on my 67 impala








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0zM7qpLQdg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

dig_derange said:


> Photoetch has arrived!





dig_derange said:


> 23's!
> 
> 
> 
> 13's may not work for Pegasus


nice!!!


----------



## Christopher J

Puttin' some of my club photo etch to good use.....


----------



## face108

dig_derange said:


> 23's!
> 
> 
> 
> 13's may not work for Pegasus


I need the billet grill and LUGK plaques


----------



## noanoaenterprise

*71 rag*

Just finished the first coat of paint on this 71 ragtop.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

noanoaenterprise said:


> Just finished the first coat of paint on this 71 ragtop.


Dat looks clean fam great job


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Christopher J said:


> Puttin' some of my club photo etch to good use.....


Man dats a clean build fam im very impressd much props!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


>


Nice project dats gonna look crazy fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


> Sprayed som flakes on my 67 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0zM7qpLQdg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Diggin it looks clean fam


----------



## Lownslow302

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice project dats gonna look crazy fam


thanks  I want my slabs on a whole nother plane of madness.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

hoppinmaddness said:


> Sprayed som flakes on my 67 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0zM7qpLQdg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


hoppinmadness, I have a smooth 67 hood, withoit that scoop. Pm me


----------



## hoppinmaddness

pina's LRM replica said:


> Diggin it looks clean fam



Thanks bro jst trying to keep up


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOKIN GOOD IN HERE BRO


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Trying to keep pina proud........


----------



## pina's LRM replica

noanoaenterprise said:


> Trying to keep pina proud........


Im deff verry proud fam of everybody in d crew really dig were this club is goin we got a alot of talented builders in this fam much props to everybody for puttin it down TTT for L.U.G.K just gotta say again love the great work being put in! Damn now i gotta step my game up an keep up wit yall i been kinda slackin just wasnt in my zone but thx to the fam an all the bad ass work got me motavated to get back on it got a lil some comin real soon


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Cant wait to c what u will have for us......


----------



## bugs-one

There's some sick projects in here. Much props.

Question for the DFW area guys, where you guys get your Styrene ?? I went to Wild Bill's but they nothing in styrene.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bugs-one said:


> There's some sick projects in here. Much props.
> 
> Question for the DFW area guys, where you guys get your Styrene ?? I went to Wild Bill's but they nothing in styrene.


They do bro its in d back section by model train stuff ask the guy hell show u or try hobby town USA in dallas think theres a few other locations but dats were i go


----------



## bugs-one

Yeah they had some stuff, just a few railroad building sheets. No tubing or rods or plain sheets.
Thanks, homie. I'm a have to check out hobbytown.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bugs-one said:


> Yeah they had some stuff, just a few railroad building sheets. No tubing or rods or plain sheets.
> Thanks, homie. I'm a have to check out hobbytown.


They do bro trust me iv bought it there before i get it at both spots


----------



## noanoaenterprise

*62 updates....*

What u guys think? Does it look like it.........????


----------



## sneekyg909

:yes:


----------



## dig_derange

noanoaenterprise said:


> What u guys think? Does it look like it.........????


NAILED IT


----------



## dig_derange

Christopher J said:


> Puttin' some of my club photo etch to good use.....


hell yeah, that's a dope ride man. FRESH


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## dig_derange

face108 said:


> I need the billet grill and LUGK plaques


get at me on text or pm. I'm out of grilles for now, but have a good stock of plaques.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> NAILED IT


X2 looks good


----------



## dig_derange

noanoaenterprise said:


> Just finished the first coat of paint on this 71 ragtop.


love that!


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> Im deff verry proud fam of everybody in d crew really dig were this club is goin we got a alot of talented builders in this fam much props to everybody for puttin it down TTT for L.U.G.K just gotta say again love the great work being put in! Damn now i gotta step my game up an keep up wit yall i been kinda slackin just wasnt in my zone but thx to the fam an all the bad ass work got me motavated to get back on it got a lil some comin real soon


:thumbsup: hell yeah man


----------



## dig_derange

bugs-one said:


> There's some sick projects in here. Much props.
> 
> Question for the DFW area guys, where you guys get your Styrene ?? I went to Wild Bill's but they nothing in styrene.


dude, Wild Bill's should have a full stock bro. It'd be on the back of a row about 3 aisles back. You'll see the Plastruct & Evergreen & the metal stuff too.


----------



## bugs-one

dig_derange said:


> dude, Wild Bill's should have a full stock bro. It'd be on the back of a row about 3 aisles back. You'll see the Plastruct & Evergreen & the metal stuff too.


I saw some but I might have missed the rest. Gonna have to go again, soon. Plus I had the wife, kids and a nephew with me. Next time I go alone.


----------



## bugs-one

Dig, you still sell the sheets of plates, screen images and all that.??


----------



## Christopher J

If you dont find what you lookin' for on styrene bro let me know what youre lookin for and I'll see if have it at the job.


----------



## sinicle

Christopher J said:


> If you dont find what you lookin' for on styrene bro let me know what youre lookin for and I'll see if have it at the job.


? What kinda goodies are at "the job"?


----------



## Christopher J

sinicle said:


> ? What kinda goodies are at "the job"?


 Styrene from Plastruct and Evergreen, Pegasus products and their wheels, Model Car Garage, Detail Master, Pro Tech, etc. Plus a large selection of models, and enough RC stuff to play with there is never a boring day at work.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

House of hobbies in burbank, and pegasus in arcadia have all size styrene all day long bro. The ship out too


----------



## noanoaenterprise

*styrene*

Is this the kind of styrene u guys looking for? House of hobbies guys


----------



## OFDatTX

noanoaenterprise said:


> What u guys think? Does it look like it.........????


Yeah that's dope bro!


----------



## OFDatTX

66 is Pretty dope bro! 
Trow some D's it look better!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

OFDatTX said:


> Yeah that's dope bro!


thanks TX


----------



## noanoaenterprise

*71 rag update*

Just a little update


----------



## OFDatTX

noanoaenterprise said:


> Just a little update


Dam bro that alcad freaking nice. I need to learn how to spray my alcad like that I can't never get a good finish with it.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

OFDatTX said:


> Dam bro that alcad freaking nice. I need to learn how to spray my alcad like that I can't never get a good finish with it.


thanks bro.......


----------



## warsr67

keep up the great work in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J

OFDatTX said:


> Dam bro that alcad freaking nice. I need to learn how to spray my alcad like that I can't never get a good finish with it.


 What pressure are you spraying it at? I found that dropping to 12lbs and pushing more than paint helped it come out looking better.

Noanoa...sharp looking ride, looks like its coming along real good.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Christopher J said:


> What pressure are you spraying it at? I found that dropping to 12lbs and pushing more than paint helped it come out looking better.
> 
> Noanoa...sharp looking ride, looks like its coming along real good.


thanks chris


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Didnt finish it but Im still on this


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Didnt finish it but Im still on this
> View attachment 668568


Very nice fam looks dope


----------



## Tonioseven

For the homie Dig...


----------



## dig_derange

noanoaenterprise said:


> Just a little update


damn! that's looking good!


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> For the homie Dig...


 I like it! simple & clean. I need to make a grill like that for the next one. I ended up with 2 more of these kits, plus the mk4 & the pair of Jettas.. fun stuff.


----------



## dig_derange

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Didnt finish it but Im still on this
> View attachment 668568


this thing is COOL


----------



## dig_derange

here ya go Tonio.. 

on the bench right now: 

wheels courtesy of Eso by way of Shapeways 3D printing


----------



## dig_derange

also from Eso's lineup


----------



## dig_derange

aluminum rings for my spokes are underway.. Here's a quick test fit of the ring. Still needs to tapered down, but looking good!





Everybody get their plaques?



new artwork in the making


----------



## dig_derange

shirts will be ready by next Friday


----------



## dig_derange

Chris Thobe rockin the new plaques..



Sin's Green Harvest


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hell yea dope so dope rep dat shit fam!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lets see those finishd builds sportin d new placks wanna check out d fams builds reppin lovin d pics already posted look so dope much props fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica

An much props to L.U.G.K's VP for doing such a great job holdin d fam down really apreciate u turnin dis club into wat it is couldent of done it wit out u much respect an props DIG!! Onetime for d homie dig, fam!


----------



## Tonioseven

dig_derange said:


> here ya go Tonio..
> 
> on the bench right now:
> 
> wheels courtesy of Eso by way of Shapeways 3D printing


Fresh. I have the 16" BLQs and the 19" Deep BLQs that are going on an Audi when I figure out the colors for it. Lookin' good bro!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

*71 rag update*

This is a done deal..........one more build for LUGK


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

superb work


----------



## noanoaenterprise

jojo in VV said:


> superb work


orale, batman.....lol thanks homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise

*LUGK*

Here u go boss, and thanks to dig for the plaques.........


----------



## Dre1only

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

That's a bad mofo.


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> An much props to L.U.G.K's VP for doing such a great job holdin d fam down really apreciate u turnin dis club into wat it is couldent of done it wit out u much respect an props DIG!! Onetime for d homie dig, fam!


X2!!!

"Ring ring"
"Hello?"
"Yeah"
"Ok" 
"Will do"
"Click"
" that was the hobby on the phone, it says: "tell Dig thanks for everything, it wouldn't be where it is without him. Says it was tired of it's progression being constantly slowed by stingy ass bitches, and it's thankful that Dig is here to keep it moving!"


----------



## noanoaenterprise

bugs-one said:


> That's a bad mofo.


thanks bugs.....:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


good looking out dre......


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> An much props to L.U.G.K's VP for doing such a great job holdin d fam down really apreciate u turnin dis club into wat it is couldent of done it wit out u much respect an props DIG!! Onetime for d homie dig, fam!


word, thanks Pina. I'm still just happy to be here. We've been at it for a few years now, but still feels like we just getting started. A LOT more in the works.. website is up next.



Tonioseven said:


> Fresh. I have the 16" BLQs and the 19" Deep BLQs that are going on an Audi when I figure out the colors for it. Lookin' good bro!!


awesome. love those wheels. was even trying to see how they'd look on a pro touring ride.. not so much though. 



noanoaenterprise said:


> This is a done deal..........one more build for LUGK


that is so fresh.. love it. gotta get me one of those & build it just the same!



sinicle said:


> X2!!!
> 
> "Ring ring"
> "Hello?"
> "Yeah"
> "Ok"
> "Will do"
> "Click"
> " that was the hobby on the phone, it says: "tell Dig thanks for everything, it wouldn't be where it is without him. Says it was tired of it's progression being constantly slowed by stingy ass bitches, and it's thankful that Dig is here to keep it moving!"


:facepalm:LOL awesome, thanks man. Like I said, we just getting started.


----------



## Christopher J

​







Attached Thumbnails   

That's tighter than size 8 trying to fit a size 6 dress. Nice ass color combo on the exterior and interior. Much props to you Noa on that build.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Christopher J said:


> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> That's tighter than size 8 trying to fit a size 6 dress. Nice ass color combo on the exterior and interior. Much props to you Noa on that build.


thanks chris.....:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Thanks david.......


----------



## OFDatTX

noanoaenterprise said:


> This is a done deal..........one more build for LUGK


Freaking nice build bro luv it!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

OFDatTX said:


> Freaking nice build bro luv it!


thanks for the words TX


----------



## dig_derange

New Detail Junkees site is live. http://digderange.wix.com/detailjunkees

just need some more product now!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> New Detail Junkees site is live. http://digderange.wix.com/detailjunkees
> 
> just need some more product now!


This is soooo dope fam bad ass stuff in there much props


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## OFDatTX

Plaques are nice dig!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> Plaques are nice dig!


Bitch looks clean TX much props


----------



## bugs-one

Thats badass, TX. Keep it up, homie.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

OFDatTX said:


> Plaques are nice dig!


bad ass build Tx.....tight


----------



## Tonioseven

OFDatTX said:


> Plaques are nice dig!



'64 is bad as hell!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## dig_derange

Dre1only said:


>


that's dope Dre, thanks! 



OFDatTX said:


> Plaques are nice dig!


one of my all time favorite builds right there! one of those that are so loaded with details, you have to study it to really appreciate it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks Boss for the comps on the 54 panel,need to finish it but I also started this for the ecto 1 buildoff on fb


----------



## OFDatTX

Appreciate the love on the 64 fam ! Means a lot !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Clean work Fam!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dat pic is bad ass machio much props thx for d help wit d builds an pics u got down


----------



## Lownslow302

Im hanging it up for the year gonna break the hobby room down and making it 4x bigger.








last car i worked on.
















tanning technique.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

looks dope fam diggin it


----------



## Dre1only

Nah, thank you Dig's


dig_derange said:


> that's dope Dre, thanks! |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of | my all time favorite builds right there! one of those that are so loaded with details, you have to study it to really appreciate it.


true this mutha is fully loaded Beauty ...



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Boss for the comps on the 54 panel,need to finish it but I also started this for the ecto 1 buildoff on fb
> View attachment 669700


look'n good Cemetary Angel I know your bout to put in some work on this one :h5:


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> Clean work Fam!


awesome pic!


----------



## bugs-one

pina's LRM replica said:


> Clean work Fam!


This right here looks Sick, homie. Much props.


----------



## machio

Detail Junkies in full effect!


----------



## Los84

OFDatTX said:


> Plaques are nice dig!


Freakin sick badass love dem patterns!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

*caddy brougham*

A little preview guys


----------



## Los84

Wow clean big body


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Los84 said:


> Wow clean big body


muchas thank yous


----------



## Dre1only

Supad 84


----------



## Lownslow302

i call it progress a lot of model car shit went straight to garbage without hesitation, once the room is cleaned out only resin and painting will be done in that room, the bedroom next door will be the new hobby room with 2 assembly benches.


----------



## Lownslow302

bench has been moved, next is throwing as much paint and resin shit out as possible


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Big change lownslow302..........looking nice though. Hey fam, by any chance, im looking for a cadillac donk suspension and I was wondering if any of u might have one..........let me know how much or what u need.....thanks fam


----------



## OFDatTX

noanoaenterprise said:


> Big change lownslow302..........looking nice though. Hey fam, by any chance, im looking for a cadillac donk suspension and I was wondering if any of u might have one..........let me know how much or what u need.....thanks fam


I got one u got the lowrider suspension ill trade you.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

OFDatTX said:


> I got one u got the lowrider suspension ill trade you.


yeah, I got the lowrider suspension. I think the front axle is chrome, and the rear is molded in white. Also the coils r molded in white. R u ok with that. Or if u want, I could shoot the alcalad on the rear axle and coils. Let me know. Pm me


----------



## OFDatTX

noanoaenterprise said:


> yeah, I got the lowrider suspension. I think the front axle is chrome, and the rear is molded in white. Also the coils r molded in white. R u ok with that. Or if u want, I could shoot the alcalad on the rear axle and coils. Let me know. Pm me


Post a pic of the suspension bro.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

OFDatTX said:


> Post a pic of the suspension bro.


cool, as soon as I get home, ill pm u bro.....thanks


----------



## Lownslow302

:thumbsup:, i remember buying donk lot of ebay but im sure that shit found its way to the garbage months ago.


noanoaenterprise said:


> Big change lownslow302..........looking nice though. Hey fam, by any chance, im looking for a cadillac donk suspension and I was wondering if any of u might have one..........let me know how much or what u need.....thanks fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

TTT


----------



## Lownslow302

New shop is up and running
















first project on the bench


----------



## dig_derange

Dre1only said:


> Supad 84


that's dope Dre!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

*the cutty is done*

Another for the club


----------



## pina's LRM replica

came out real nice fam much props!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's badass Noa Noa


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thats a badass cutty homie:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Gracias to all u guys!


----------



## OFDatTX

Damn cutty bad ass bro!


----------



## Lownslow302

got a few race cars coming.


----------



## dfwr83

noanoaenterprise said:


> Another for the club


clean bro'...



Lownslow302 said:


> got a few race cars coming.


looks good bro'...can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

OFDatTX said:


> Damn cutty bad ass bro!


yeah, thanks bro............


----------



## Christopher J

Working on a Monte SS. Semi "cookie cutter" semi my own thing.......hope ya'll like.....
Sittin' low

Raisin' up...thanks for the refference pics you sent me Pina

Making the front steerable

How it looks at present


Paint is Revving Red w/3 coats of Tamiya clear Pearl and 3 coats of Testors gloss. Going to go over it with 8000 and 12000 then buff it to see if I get get the wetlook clear to perk up a bit. Normally it does it's thing but over the Tamiya Pearl it looks kind of dull. Not sure why


----------



## Lownslow302

I burned out Decaling the tires, couldve had it done in one night too.


----------



## dig_derange

pretty sick!!


----------



## dig_derange

Here's a few pics of Pina's I've been meaning to post


----------



## Tonioseven

Lookin' AWESOME up in here fellas!!


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## dig_derange




----------



## dig_derange




----------



## dig_derange

http://www.detailjunkees.com

The Diggity D'z...







w/ Revell tires



shallow dish option on Revell Caddy tires



Steering wheel sets:


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## Deecee

dig_derange said:


>


Some incredible work in these last couple of posts dig, impressive!!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

So fresh n so clean clean!!


----------



## machio

Sup Fam!!


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

que uvo pancho the fam really apreciates d good words homie! how d projects goin over there at d candy shop carnal


----------



## pancho1969

pina's LRM replica said:


> que uvo pancho the fam really apreciates d good words homie! how d projects goin over there at d candy shop carnal


goin good been doin "secret" paint jobs lately :biggrin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Nice work up in here like always.......:thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Wow fam, everyone is Puttin it down....this is some of the stuff I've working on.....
















Billet aluminum pulley set n oil filter I made on my lathe.....more billet coming soon


----------



## machio

Dam,them pullies are dope!
Congrats to our newest members !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Wow fam, everyone is Puttin it down....this is some of the stuff I've working on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billet aluminum pulley set n oil filter I made on my lathe.....more billet coming soon


looks real clean fam bad ass work!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

machio said:


> Dam,them pullies are dope!
> Congrats to our newest members !


Thanks bro......X2 on the new members


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

pina's LRM replica said:


> looks real clean fam bad ass work!


Thank you very much Prez. Pina


----------



## dig_derange

so decided on forcing myself into completing a build by entering a little 30 day buildoff for them Hobby Mafia cats. trying to rep hard for not only LUGK but for the entire LIL fam.


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Been working on this 64 i made from two bad bodys into one good 64


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Still got a shit ton of work left to go


----------



## pina's LRM replica

lookin real good up in here fam everybody's got sum great work goin much props L.U.G.K's holdin it down!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Some progress Ive been puttin in on Headhunter,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Also started the 58 El Camino as soon as the Revell kit showed up today


----------



## bugs-one

Some bad ass stuff going on in here.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Also started the 58 El Camino as soon as the Revell kit showed up today
> View attachment 684526


saw this on the club FB, gonna be dope!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Abes last ride, 61 cents.. got change? All copper car with spray copper paint.


----------



## machio

That 58 Eco is gangster ,the color combo on the imp is clean B..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks bro. Gotta get back on it soon.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Nothing but the best in here. Im glad im part of the L.U.G.K family


----------



## sinicle

noanoaenterprise said:


> Nothing but the best in here. Im glad im part of the L.U.G.K family


X2!!!
Got started on the interior for the 39 Master Deluxe


----------



## pina's LRM replica

noanoaenterprise said:


> Nothing but the best in here. Im glad im part of the L.U.G.K family


x3


----------



## machio

Dam!killin it Sin..


----------



## Dre1only

Still got builds under construction yet this is what it is for now ...


----------



## machio

Build looking clean Lorenzo


----------



## machio




----------



## dig_derange

DAMN


----------



## dig_derange

everybody is killin it in here!


----------



## COAST2COAST

dig_derange said:


> DAMN


x2uffin:that thing looks great just like that


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


>


:shocked: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks fam for all the props


----------



## OFDatTX

If everything by Saturday am trow lil party at my crib for my birthday. Anyone welcome to come by ! Pm me for addy ! 
Gonna be around 6 but you welcome to come early !


----------



## machio




----------



## machio




----------



## TINGOS

*MACHIO*



machio said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> yo tre is super clean wey


----------



## machio

Thanks Tingo,tex me the names of the burben,50,i got some good pics of them to clown with.


----------



## Dre1only

_This is it plus one for 2013_


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Nothing but the best in here


----------



## pina's LRM replica

damn dre lookin real nice fam dope projects machio dat 63 is a competition killa real clean an D dat truck is hella clean much props fam


----------



## SlammdSonoma




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Took me 20 mins to get that small ass pic.. fucking hate photobucket...


----------



## GreenBandit

machio got any more pics of them trucks?!?!?! Love that bed dancer man!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


>


nice diggin it fam much props


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks pina... the way this day is going... ugh!! That made it a lil bit better, appreciate it fam!


----------



## dig_derange

lovin it!! everybody is killin it!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Speechless everyones putting it down!!


----------



## Lownslow302

im probably gonna hit a show in november provided i can stay off GTA


----------



## pina's LRM replica

nice projects fam lookin foward to checkin out sum of ur finishd work!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Still working on this


----------



## ejm2002

dig_derange said:


> so decided on forcing myself into completing a build by entering a little 30 day buildoff for them Hobby Mafia cats. trying to rep hard for not only LUGK but for the entire LIL fam.



Looks Good! Like that interior.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## pina's LRM replica

lookin good lorenzo dats lookin dope


----------



## hoppinmaddness

gonna redo the paint on the body nd split the hood


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


> gonna redo the paint on the body nd split the hood


nice looking good fam!


----------



## bugs-one

Nice color combo, hoppin


----------



## Christopher J

What's up fam? Figured I'd drop a couple pics of my last completed car. "Dirty Dianna". More pics is my thread.


----------



## machio

She Dirty 4Sho!


----------



## machio

A lil sum to contribute.


----------



## Christopher J

That's nice right there man. Good year for the Impala.


----------



## bigdogg323

machio said:


> A lil sum to contribute.


Wur did u get the uptop from mister :cheesy:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chris sweet lookin build, machio 61 is gonna b dope get down wit d get down fam


----------



## machio

Thanks homies,Ey BigDog,the top Came from the amt 63 vert,and no u caint have it,lol


----------



## machio

Got some color on,now 4 some foil n clear,clean up int.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That is so fresh Machio


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Front drilled I beam so far


----------



## hocknberry

machio said:


> Got some color on,now 4 some foil n clear,clean up int.


wicked '61!! im diggin the tre in the back too!


----------



## bugs-one

Looking good Cemetery and that '61 is nice Machio.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks Bugs-one we appreciate the comps


----------



## dig_derange

you guys are killin it man. can't wait for show season!!


----------



## Christopher J

Good lukin work there.


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> Got some color on,now 4 some foil n clear,clean up int.


?DAMN!!!!!


----------



## machio

Thanks Hock,Sin ,Buggz,Mad Respect Fam,time to step it up a Notch!


----------



## godsmacked

hey machio you posted up a pic of the truck 99 problems,thats sweet who did it I would really like to see more pics of it


----------



## machio

That's the homie D,I will try to digg up some more pics of the 99


----------



## bugs-one

Is there any LUGK out in Chuco Town?


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


>


sweet lookin build fam, u should slam dat bitch to da floor! looks clean tho bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Number 3 for this year Headhunter finished.................


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Number 3 for this year Headhunter finished.................
> View attachment 866233


wiked build fam nice work!


----------



## Lownslow302

pina's LRM replica said:


> sweet lookin build fam, u should slam dat bitch to da floor! looks clean tho bro


got side pipes going in on it


----------



## Lownslow302

jumped on the list today


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## bugs-one

That's gonna be sick, Low.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pina's LRM replica said:


> wiked build fam nice work!


Thanks Pina!!


----------



## bugs-one

So I guess there's no LUGK guys in El Paso.........thanks.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

With the dash mocked up


----------



## Dre1only

NEXT :nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> With the dash mocked up
> View attachment 889545


LOOKING GOOD LORENZO :thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel rubalcava

Lownslow302 said:


> jumped on the list today


A low, how much u sell ur wheels for?


----------



## Lownslow302

Daniel rubalcava said:


> A low, how much u sell ur wheels for?


18$ shipped, this was limited to 10 sets but as of late theyve all been sold so no more will be made once i pumped all these out ill have 20" versions made


----------



## bichito

bitchen rides, were did you get the organ pipe speakers? I need the hook up!


----------



## Lownslow302

getting molded and casted Facebook exclusive only.


----------



## Lownslow302

the new LUGK tire, 155-80-13 its free to LUGK members but printing costs is about 30+ pm me for the file link


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> With the dash mocked up
> View attachment 889545


dat t-bird is lookin clean fam! im gonna b makin one also a replica tbird good lookin project tho


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


> getting molded and casted Facebook exclusive only.


dat lac looks fresh fam clean lookin wheels also


----------



## Lownslow302

pina's LRM replica said:


> dat lac looks fresh fam clean lookin wheels also


the lac is gonna end up a slab ive just been using it for mockups, started a 13" a while ago finally got around to cutting the tire which i redid in cad








made a 140/60/13 for these wheels too


----------



## sinicle

Happy thanksgiving Fam! Have fun, be safe!


----------



## TINGOS

hoppinmaddness said:


> gonna redo the paint on the body nd split the hood[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Irvin gettin down with the 39 coupe......hell yeah


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Got some color on,now 4 some foil n clear,clean up int.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> the man don't play,,,,Machio always throwing down


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Headliner for the 68 T-bird I call Candyman


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pina's LRM replica said:


> dat t-bird is lookin clean fam! im gonna b makin one also a replica tbird good lookin project tho


Thanks jefe:h5:


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## machio

Wus Up Fam!looking good ..thanks Tingo..


----------



## dig_derange

Wutup fellas! Damn I keep abandoning the og LIL. Downloaded the app, so maybe I'll be on a bit more


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dig_derange

Here's a 57 Ford I am working on for the showdown in March


----------



## Lownslow302

last car i worked on before the hobby room turned into a walk in freezer


----------



## chris_thobe

Whats up family!?!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lownslow302 said:


> last car i worked on before the hobby room turned into a walk in freezer


looking good fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chris_thobe said:


> Whats up family!?!!


wuz good chris wats poppin! is L.U.G.K ready for dis build off comin up alot of talent in dat other club so everybody participatin need to show yo skills on this one an let them know how L.U.G.K dose it!!! its gonna b a good one fo show! wasnt gonna participate had other shit goin plus moving to a new house this week dat we buying so gonna try an get settled in quick so i can get started im building an painting my self loco 64 replica i know we not supost to do replicas but fuck it dats wat i do ima really try an get as far as i can wit it cuz got sum personal issues bout to violate my parole so who knows how long ill b around but hope to see d fam put it down as well


----------



## dig_derange

kK6QUA-bsFU?t=6s


----------



## sinicle

What up Fam?!? I know I been MIA big Markie style lately, but I'm gearin up for the slaughter, gathering chi, centering my chakras, and all the other stuff. 
BTW the MF Doom comic is THE SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Fresh muzik


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

dig_derange said:


> kK6QUA-bsFU?t=6s


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'm bring in da noise.....lmao


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> kK6QUA-bsFU?t=6s


love this comic dig funny! lol


----------



## dig_derange

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BUMP! just checkin in fam wuz good we gonna have to dust this thread off ima have sum nice progress comin soon gonna focus on 3 of my projects after d build off strictly bizz, rollin malo, las vegas im on it time to see them come together for 2014


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms




----------



## pina's LRM replica

dat shit is dope fam props!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Thanks Prez just doing my part for the club


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Ttt


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Ttt


x2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms




----------



## pina's LRM replica

u got sum dope shit goin on fam mad props!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

pina's LRM replica said:


> u got sum dope shit goin on fam mad props!


Thank you Prez


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Show off! Lol. Looking good

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

70monte805 said:


> There are a lot of us still using this site as a resource, and we are sick of the kids, and fools bumping old as hell topics! Are there no mods watching the site anymore? What about the sales post peeps be puttin on here and the whole title makes no sense period. They have one post and just joined, shit is kinda outta hand! Anyone else sick of it? Been lookin for a ride on here and think you found a killer deal to only see its 4yrs old!! Aggravating!!! Bann these DIPSHITS


:finger: ........anyways heres what im working on


----------



## customcoupe68

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 1240370


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

wutup fam!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> wutup fam!!


wuz good fam just checking inn!


----------



## WeedyDGAF

1977 toyota Celica 1600. Motorized with Tamiya electric motor and functional trail


----------



## WeedyDGAF

1978 Toyota Chaser Mx41 Vintage racecar build


----------



## WeedyDGAF

1973 Datsun Skyline GT-R


----------



## WeedyDGAF

1986 Toyota Corolla AE86 with Toyota 1g-gte twin turbo motor swap


----------



## WeedyDGAF

1981 Nissan Skyline C210 Turbo. Police interceptor.


----------



## WeedyDGAF

1988 Nissan Silvia s13 with corvette LT4 v8 swap


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

What's up Weedy!?!? dope as always!


----------



## WeedyDGAF

Toyota Hilux work truck


----------



## WeedyDGAF

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> What's up Weedy!?!? dope as always!


Thanks bro appreciate it


----------



## WeedyDGAF

1976 Datsun Skyline 2000 GT-X with R32 skyline RB26 motor swap


----------



## WeedyDGAF

1997 Toyota Supra Turbo


----------



## WeedyDGAF

1985 Toyota Soarer z10 Turbo. Zokusha Style


----------



## bigdogg323

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

those are sum cool looking builds bro diggin d 1988 nissan silvia its clean


----------



## OFDatTX

Few cars I painted for customers.


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Very nice..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

se miran chingon carnal mad props!


----------



## OFDatTX

Thanks fellas. Wats up piña how u been homie?. Appreciate it props bro. !


----------



## Lownslow302

wheels from the new resin line.


----------



## Lownslow302

i dont sell outside of Facebook so youre gonna have to hit me up there


----------



## dig_derange

wutup Weedy! dope build


----------



## dig_derange

representing LUGK at a show with the homie Paul's Monte "Texas Tea"



quick build just in time for the show & took a 1st in class


----------



## dig_derange

also on the bench now..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

those are some cool looking builds fam sorry didnt make it but im working on sum of my builds got some nice shit comin soon help rep at d shows


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

gotta get this done for Modelzona


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> gotta get this done for Modelzona
> View attachment 1426330


dats verry nice fam!!


----------



## DJLATIN

what coupe kit is that?


dig_derange said:


> also on the bench now..


----------



## dig_derange

DJLATIN said:


> what coupe kit is that?


That's the Revell 50 Olds


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> those are some cool looking builds fam sorry didnt make it but im working on sum of my builds got some nice shit comin soon help rep at d shows


Thanks bro.... hell yeah! Hey, next meeting is 11/8


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pina's LRM replica said:


> dats verry nice fam!!


Thanks Boss


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

:wave:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

?????


----------



## Redd504

Hey man, do you sell those resin wheels you hav on that camero. If so how can I get sum. Tks


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

bump


----------



## machio




----------



## Thorne




----------



## Thorne

This is "King of kings"


----------



## Thorne

Some more LUGK builds


----------



## Thorne

Hand painted murals


----------



## Thorne

Started life as a 66 olds cutlas 442.


----------



## Thorne

Chevy runs deep


----------



## Thorne

Another angle


----------

